# Sticky  Thinking of getting a dog/puppy ?? The realities.



## RAINYBOW

This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.

Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!

My Own Thoughts -

A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.

A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.

B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)

C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed 

D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:

Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum

Very good thread, especially the training bit. I often think some people see a nicely behaved dog and think "that's the sort I want". It never even enters their head that the dog didn't come like that.


----------



## RAINYBOW

newfiesmum said:


> Very good thread, especially the training bit. I often think some people see a nicely behaved dog and think "that's the sort I want". It never even enters their head that the dog didn't come like that.


I get it alot with Oscar and people with kids. He looks like "the perfect family dog" and he is NOW(ish ) but it's taken alot to achieve and if i hadn't had the commitment to him and the time to give it would have been very different. Also training is constant, you don't just train them once and then thats it for life, its an ongoing process and very much 2 steps forward 3 back for a fair while.

Did you see my post about what the guy at discover dogs said on the Newfie stand  Someone approached him and asked if it was a Newfoundland he had. Then said "oh wow i didnt realise they were THAT big" The guy then sais he has just put a deposit down on one but had clearly never seen an adult one in the flesh  Incredible !!!!!


----------



## bird

My realities


Walking in the rain/snow/frost/dark
Standard human - clothing, trackies, waterproofs, wellies or walking boots. Rarely seen dressed in "normal" clothes
Having a house that stank of dettol for the first few weeks whilst dog underwent housetraining. I was lucky, Arnie was all sorted within a few weeks, some dogs take months. 
Dog hair everywhere, sometimes hoover twice a day
Mud everywhere - Floors mopped everyday
Washable paints and wallpapers throughout the house. 
If you can't cope with the mess kids make on occasion then you'd not cope with the mess of a dog, especially when they decide that they've had the bone outside long enough and want to continue to eat it in the lounge
Digging up buried bones/chews (see above)

But I wouldnt change a thing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet

really good thread!! agree with every point!! people look at my doby and think ... wow he is lovely and so well behaved!! but they (like you said) dont realised that in the wrong hands that dog has the genetic potential to be a compleate bastard!! AS WITH ANY DOG... people need to reserch their breed more!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Very true. I would add. Dont buy a pup for your kids as an xmas present or any other present if your not prepared to walk it, feed it, groom it, train it, etc.etc.etc. in spite of promises I will walk it groom it etc etc. the kids probably wont and it will be left to you that especially includes de pooping the garden!!

Talking of which gardens. If your proud of your garden, lush green lawn and specimin plants consider before you get a dog. A lot are expert gardners trouble is they dont know the difference between a weed and your prize expensives shrubs and trees. They will be reduced to the odd twig or two. Your lush lawn will end up full of bomb size craters and be nice and brown and patchy where they wee. Or your plants will die where males wee up them.


----------



## bird

Sled dog hotel said:


> Talking of which gardens. If your proud of your garden, lush green lawn and specimin plants consider before you get a dog. A lot are expert gardners trouble is they dont know the difference between a weed and your prize expensives shrubs and trees. They will be reduced to the odd twig or two. Your lush lawn will end up full of bomb size craters and be nice and brown and patchy where they wee. Or your plants will die where males wee up them.


Have you been spying on me, you've just described my garden. :scared: The herbs were the first things to go.


----------



## RAINYBOW

All so true :lol:

I always look like ive been walking a muddy spaniel round the park for the day even when i haven't :lol: 

On the plus you will save yourself a fortune in high heels and designer jeans :thumbup:

Oscar got hold of my brand new wooly hat the other day and chewed a hole in it, could have killed him but instead kicked MYSELF for not putting it out the way  So i look even more gorgeous now in my wooly hat with a hole in it :thumbup:


----------



## Souris

What a good idea for a thread! I think with so many of us having such a romantic image of what our puppy is going to be the reality of the situation quite often gets overlooked.

Just to add to the posts above, these two down-sides have certainly hit us recently. (Even more so when this morning the other half left the house at five in the morning- Pixel decided that five am was clearly morning and that the whole household should be up. )

*Sleep-* kiss goodbye to your late morning lie ins. If you are getting a puppy- kiss goodbye to sleep altogether for the first few weeks! Your puppy will (sod's law) want to go to the loo in the middle of the night, he will whimper because he's lonely on his first few nights and in general will make sure you're up with the sun.

If you enjoy a late lie in on a weekend, just remember that the ball of fur at the end of your bed needs a morning walk and his breakfast. He doesn't care if it's Christmas day or a Monday morning, whether it's pouring with rain or if it's snowing- you still need to get outside early in the morning to walk him/her.

*Your household items-* If you get a puppy/dog, no matter how careful, sooner or later he or she will ruin something precious. Be it your sofa, a wall, or even just a jumper: be prepared to smile sweetly as you find your precious bundle has just torn a hole in your grandmother's hand-knitted blanket, or has decided that your sofa needs a hole right in the middle of it or even perhaps he has even forgotten his toilet-manners for a moment and decided that your favourite armchair looked JUST ripe for pee'ing on.

Despite being extremely careful, I can still easily count on my fingers the amount of things our dogs have ruined over their lifetime!


----------



## Braighe

DOG POO!

Picking it up I can deal with.
Finger going through the bag whilst picking it up I'm not keen on. Especially while its pouring rain, and I'm trying to carry shopping etc, and hold kids hands!

It was a bit of a surprise to me that dogs dont use toilet paper! It never occurred to me that I may have to wash dog poo from his backside every so often.

The sense of responsibility was also a bit of a shock to me. Kids grow up and are not so dependent on you, but not dogs. They are fully dependant on you for the rest of their lives.

Love him to bits tho!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

bird said:


> Have you been spying on me, you've just described my garden. :scared: The herbs were the first things to go.


No was describing mine actually after puppy Kobi malamute finished with it. When he stopped doing it had it re done, looked lovely until doh got another, Baby Nanuq then was reduced to sticks and a bomb site again!!!

Welcome to the club!!


----------



## RAINYBOW

Souris said:


> What a good idea for a thread! I think with so many of us having such a romantic image of what our puppy is going to be the reality of the situation quite often gets overlooked.
> 
> Just to add to the posts above, these two down-sides have certainly hit us recently. (Even more so when this morning the other half left the house at five in the morning- Pixel decided that five am was clearly morning and that the whole household should be up. )
> 
> *Sleep-* kiss goodbye to your late morning lie ins. If you are getting a puppy- kiss goodbye to sleep altogether for the first few weeks! Your puppy will (sod's law) want to go to the loo in the middle of the night, he will whimper because he's lonely on his first few nights and in general will make sure you're up with the sun.
> 
> If you enjoy a late lie in on a weekend, just remember that the ball of fur at the end of your bed needs a morning walk and his breakfast. He doesn't care if it's Christmas day or a Monday morning, whether it's pouring with rain or if it's snowing- you still need to get outside early in the morning to walk him/her.
> 
> *Your household items-* If you get a puppy/dog, no matter how careful, sooner or later he or she will ruin something precious. Be it your sofa, a wall, or even just a jumper: be prepared to smile sweetly as you find your precious bundle has just torn a hole in your grandmother's hand-knitted blanket, or has decided that your sofa needs a hole right in the middle of it or even perhaps he has even forgotten his toilet-manners for a moment and decided that your favourite armchair looked JUST ripe for pee'ing on.
> 
> Despite being extremely careful, I can still easily count on my fingers the amount of things our dogs have ruined over their lifetime!


Take today for instance. Its bloody cold, we are all full of coughs and colds and the kids i normally have on Thursday are off sick. Oooooo a lovely day tucked up on the sofa with my 4 year old and a bit of Wizard of Oz. Mmmmm ((cough cough)) enter Oscar who didn't get a decent walk yesterday because he was at the groomers. It took all my willpower to haul myself off the sofa tuck my 4 year old into her pushchair and trudge round the park for an hour. Counting my blessings it wasn't raining :thumbup: 



Braighe said:


> DOG POO!
> 
> Picking it up I can deal with.
> Finger going through the bag whilst picking it up I'm not keen on. Especially while its pouring rain, and I'm trying to carry shopping etc, and hold kids hands!
> 
> It was a bit of a surprise to me that dogs dont use toilet paper! It never occurred to me that I may have to wash dog poo from his backside every so often.
> 
> The sense of responsibility was also a bit of a shock to me. Kids grow up and are not so dependent on you, but not dogs. They are fully dependant on you for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Love him to bits tho!


EWWWwwwww the poo disaster. the other day Oscars lead dragged in the poo he had done so it was all over my hands and trousers and he was doing the "cocker dance" while i tried in vain to tissue and antibac gel my hands (all whilst managing a double buggy and a whinging toddler)


----------



## Leah84

i could never bring home a puppy at this time of year, it`s bad enough having to stand outside with jake for a few minutes whilst he does the toilet in this freezing cold weather let alone with a new puppy having to stand out there till your feet and hands go numb just waiting for them to goo pee/poop and having to bare through the pain to congratulate them once they do

i`m quite lucky that i`ve never had a sleepless night with jake and can still have my lie ins but i`ve spoke to friends who look like living zombies with their pups whilst they were younger.

if you have kids also be prepared for a LOT of screaming and temper tantrums when they dog accidently nips them/ steals their sweets out their hand/ chews up their toys they left on the floor.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Leah84 said:


> i could never bring home a puppy at this time of year, it`s bad enough having to stand outside with jake for a few minutes whilst he does the toilet in this freezing cold weather let alone with a new puppy having to stand out there till your feet and hands go numb just waiting for them to goo pee/poop and having to bare through the pain to congratulate them once they do
> 
> i`m quite lucky that i`ve never had a sleepless night with jake and can still have my lie ins but i`ve spoke to friends who look like living zombies with their pups whilst they were younger.
> 
> if you have kids also be prepared for a LOT of screaming and temper tantrums when they dog accidently nips them/ steals their sweets out their hand/ chews up their toys they left on the floor.


I suddenly realised the other month i had a whole array of mutilated Little People characters :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Very good thread. I agree with it all especially the trained bit. Oh you have such a well behaved terrier where do I get one. Erm spend years training them. Grooming is the big one though most of the breeds that take a lot of work at dd the owners were keen to point out you do have to do a lot of grooming


----------



## newfiesmum

RAINYBOW said:


> I get it alot with Oscar and people with kids. He looks like "the perfect family dog" and he is NOW(ish ) but it's taken alot to achieve and if i hadn't had the commitment to him and the time to give it would have been very different. Also training is constant, you don't just train them once and then thats it for life, its an ongoing process and very much 2 steps forward 3 back for a fair while.
> 
> *Did you see my post about what the guy at discover dogs said on the Newfie stand  Someone approached him and asked if it was a Newfoundland he had. Then said "oh wow i didnt realise they were THAT big" The guy then sais he has just put a deposit down on one but had clearly never seen an adult one in the flesh  Incredible !!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> No, I must have missed that one! I once had an email from someone who thought they wanted a newfie and asked, would you believe, do they take up much room? When I told her Ferdie was 12 stone, she said the same thing: I didn't know they were that big.
> 
> The trouble with buying a newfie pup of the male variety is that you really need to see either the father or another adult male dog. It is no use seeing the mother, as the bitches tend to be a lot smaller than the dogs.
> 
> My dogs' breeder has one of the biggest newfies I have ever seen, he comes up to my chest. When I asked if the puppy would be that big, I was quite disappointed when he said no. I knew exactly what I wanted and what I was getting.


----------



## Nicky10

I've heard a lot of newfie breeders saying that people have returned puppies at 7/8 months because they don't realise how big they got. You would think the giant breed thing would give them a hint.


----------



## RAINYBOW

newfiesmum said:


> RAINYBOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it alot with Oscar and people with kids. He looks like "the perfect family dog" and he is NOW(ish ) but it's taken alot to achieve and if i hadn't had the commitment to him and the time to give it would have been very different. Also training is constant, you don't just train them once and then thats it for life, its an ongoing process and very much 2 steps forward 3 back for a fair while.
> 
> *Did you see my post about what the guy at discover dogs said on the Newfie stand  Someone approached him and asked if it was a Newfoundland he had. Then said "oh wow i didnt realise they were THAT big" The guy then sais he has just put a deposit down on one but had clearly never seen an adult one in the flesh  Incredible !!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> No, I must have missed that one! I once had an email from someone who thought they wanted a newfie and asked, would you believe, do they take up much room? When I told her Ferdie was 12 stone, she said the same thing: I didn't know they were that big.
> 
> The trouble with buying a newfie pup of the male variety is that you really need to see either the father or another adult male dog. It is no use seeing the mother, as the bitches tend to be a lot smaller than the dogs.
> 
> My dogs' breeder has one of the biggest newfies I have ever seen, he comes up to my chest. When I asked if the puppy would be that big, I was quite disappointed when he said no. I knew exactly what I wanted and what I was getting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i noticed the females were much smaller. My hubby tried to tell me once that Bernese (his favourites) "weren't THAT big" :lol: Numpty :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Leah84

RAINYBOW said:


> I suddenly realised the other month i had a whole array of mutilated Little People characters :lol:


LOL i gets really frustrating explaining to kids that if they hadn`t left their things laying about the dog wouldn`t have chewed them, they just don`t seem to understand it. i`ve lost count of the amount of times i need to say it then i`ll turn round and something else will be laying around


----------



## RAINYBOW

Leah84 said:


> LOL i gets really frustrating explaining to kids that if they hadn`t left their things laying about the dog wouldn`t have chewed them, they just don`t seem to understand it. i`ve lost count of the amount of times i need to say it then i`ll turn round and something else will be laying around


That sounds like my house :lol: We have a lot of teddies in the teddy hospital as they have no noses (Oscar loves a teddies nose )


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Also the amount of money that is involved in owning a dog.

You will never have enough savings! :lol:


----------



## Souris

RAINYBOW said:


> Take today for instance. Its bloody cold, we are all full of coughs and colds and the kids i normally have on Thursday are off sick. Oooooo a lovely day tucked up on the sofa with my 4 year old and a bit of Wizard of Oz. Mmmmm ((cough cough)) enter Oscar who didn't get a decent walk yesterday because he was at the groomers. It took all my willpower to haul myself off the sofa tuck my 4 year old into her pushchair and trudge round the park for an hour. Counting my blessings it wasn't raining :thumbup:


Ahaha, yes, the joy's of dog ownership! Hopefully he'll let you have some peace for a few hours now- also, hope you get well soon. 

It's been snowing here, so this morning at five am when we went out to go to the loo Pixel decided it was going to be fun to play with the snow. I'd gone out in my flip flops and my PJ's, and queue me standing at the door, frozen as an ice-cube watching him spend over fifteen minutes in the snow before he went to the loo. I had to then trudge over and praise him, my teeth were chattering so loudly that I'm positive the neighbours could hear! Not to mention when we went out for socialisation yesterday and it started hailing half way down the road- I came back soaked, whilst he was as dry as a whistle underneath my coat!


----------



## PoisonGirl

Be prepared for a quick walk down the street to take HOURS because SO many people will want to stop you and say ''aawwww look at the puppy'' and ask how old she is and many other questions.

Be prepared to stand in the garden in the pi$$ing rain with the lead tangled round your legs and the puppy trying to climb up your legs every time you move away.
And the weird looks you get for being so excited about POO because when you have been standing out in the rain and puppy finally goes to the loo and you make such a fuss, people WILL look! Lol


----------



## RAINYBOW

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Also the amount of money that is involved in owning a dog.
> 
> You will never have enough savings! :lol:


Good point :thumbup:



Souris said:


> Ahaha, yes, the joy's of dog ownership! Hopefully he'll let you have some peace for a few hours now- also, hope you get well soon.
> 
> It's been snowing here, so this morning at five am when we went out to go to the loo Pixel decided it was going to be fun to play with the snow. I'd gone out in my flip flops and my PJ's, and queue me standing at the door, frozen as an ice-cube watching him spend over fifteen minutes in the snow before he went to the loo. I had to then trudge over and praise him, my teeth were chattering so loudly that I'm positive the neighbours could hear! Not to mention when we went out for socialisation yesterday and it started hailing half way down the road- I came back soaked, whilst he was as dry as a whistle underneath my coat!


:lol: shouldn't laugh but :lol:

I am lucky that Oscars not an early riser and will often get out of bed when i get up and look at me like i am mad if i open the back door for him


----------



## bird

*VET BILLS*
If god smiles on you etc, bar boosters you may never have to go there. But, ensure you have good insurance, and be prepared that, hopefully, every time you have to pay for some treatment, it will be just under the claiming allowance. Because at least this means that its never something too serious.


----------



## RAINYBOW

PoisonGirl said:


> Be prepared for a quick walk down the street to take HOURS because SO many people will want to stop you and say ''aawwww look at the puppy'' and ask how old she is and many other questions.
> 
> Be prepared to stand in the garden in the pi$$ing rain with the lead tangled round your legs and the puppy trying to climb up your legs every time you move away.
> And the weird looks you get for being so excited about POO because when you have been standing out in the rain and puppy finally goes to the loo and you make such a fuss, people WILL look! Lol


I left my dignity behind the day i threw myself flat on my back in the middle of the park in an attempt to improve Oscars recall, it didn't so then i looked even more stupid getting back up and chasing after him :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Bye bye to clean carpets! We were unlucky with Blu and he got stomach problems so couldn't hold anything in. So the carpets aren't as clean as they used to be but whats the point in new ones just now when all that will happen is they get dirty in the middle of winter.

Falling out with neighbours over the dog barking because they wait 6 months to tell you that the dog barks when you go out rather than tell you the first time!!

Having to tell people 'excuse the mess' when they visit because of dog toys. You may just have cleaned up the house but it will only take 2 seconds for them to destroy a toy. 

Dirty paintwork from them shaking after walks.

You will soon realise what neighbours stay up all night at weekends too when you are up at all hours with toilet training.


----------



## Leah84

god we sound like a miserable lot :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

Omg those all sound like terribly naughty doggies, luckily Henrick was an angel as a puppy, he wiped his feet as he walks in the house and never gets very dirty anyway, he virtually trained himself, never stole from the bin and weve never had a moments bother from him....... TDM hastily rushes to delete all the threads about Henrick eating sanitary towels etc and door frames and rolling in mud every walk and the terrible seemingly endless toilet training and the months and months of building his confidence and water skiing along behind a dog whos sole purpose in life is to pull for all hes worth.


----------



## hutch6

*Food *- Your dog will eat better than you will. Deal with it.

*Sleeping* - You will be stiff and tired because for some reason you have spent all night or your afternoon dose subconsciously "trying not to disturb the dog" and where it has chosen to lay which will generally be diagonally across as much space as it can.

*Hair* - This will get everywhere. Yes. There too. I have opened brand new tins of food, loaves of bread, my lunchbox that has been in a locked container, in the fridge and made in a near complete sanitised area and there to greet me is a hair as a way of being told "Enjoy your lunch at work. I'll be dismantling your house for you for when you get home".

*Mud* - My house isn't decorated because I am lazy, skint or useless at DIY, I have bare plaster and **** carpets because it is practical and hides the actual reality of the mess.

*The Smell* - People my say you smell of dog or that your house smells of dog. They are wrong. It is the rest of the world that doesn't smell of dog or as I like to put it "It doesn't smell like home".

*You Know It's There* - this is usually a stain of some kind or a bit of structural damage that isn't noticeable to anyone except you - the one who has to repair/clean it, or the dog - the one who is most proud of it. It is still there. You can't hide it.

*Alone Time* - Sounds like "along time" and so it should as it will be a long time until you have alone time. You can't sit alone, read alone, do a jigsaw alone, crap alone, have a bath alone or  alone together or on your own, but you're not on your own are you? Dogs have no concept of rooms, everything is open plan to them including your house. Yes you may have doors but these are no obstacle to a dog not with the powers of sneak, whimper, bark, hold your best things hostage and of course that worrying moment when everything goes quiet, really quiet. Things don't go really quiet unless two things have happened:

The dog is about to do something that is worthy of the lethal injection.
The dog has just done something that is worthy of the lethal injection.
Having a nice romantic kiss goodnight with your loved one are we? Someone forget to shut all prison doors between the dog and the bedroom did we? Just about to fulfil your sexual desires are we? Not with a cold wet nose on your ass wondering what the hell you're doing you're not. It happens to the best of us.

*Days Out* - "I love to be spontaneous, just go with the flow, do what I like and when I like". Sorry love, you're just not my type, you were, I just have dogs now so I can't just drop everything for a day out somewhere unless I can bring them with me and you don't mind if I don't come to the changing rooms to give you my opinion as they aren't guide dogs. You see that patch of grass over there? We'll be waiting for you there.

*The Seasons* - You will notice them and you will understand what every single individual note played by every single individual instrument means in Vivaldi's masterpiece. Not only will you see more sunrises than sunsets but you will see some of the most amazing weather, skies and "things" you will ever see in your life. I have chased fog whilst walking along - 3ft high thick fog in front of me, clear as a bell behind me and moving at the same speed as me. Your wardrobe will expand to combat every possible combination of four seasons in one day. You will be cool when it is 28 in the sun but dry when it belts it down 2mins later. You will be warm when it's -11 and return home in just a t-shirt to the amazement of your neighbours.

*Work* - It used to be what you were focussing on, to make something of yourself, to succeed, to make your millions but now it something you have to do to pay the bills and it just gets in the way of spending time with your dog.

*Conversation* - You will become a master in the art with the amount of people you are going to be talking to. These are mainly other dog walkers who you start off on common ground with but suddenly you become entwined in their daily lives and understand them on a deeply personal level but the trouble is when anyone asks who you mean when you mention them you can only respond with "You know, the woman with eh big long haired GSD. Harvey's (the dog) mum!"
You will start conversations not knowing how involved you are going to be with "He looks like he wants to play. Just let them run around for 5mins..." and it will end with "Well no doubt catch you tomorrow. Really hope that your neighbour's cousin pulls through after the op and your daughter finally breaks her methadone habit. Good luck at the Judo World Championships and I'll look out for your husband next time I'm in Dorking." You won't want to but you will bare your soul.

*Picking up ***** - not glamorous but then again he has warm hands from picking up fresh turds on a freezing cold day is richer than he who wears one glove to play golf.

*Water* - You need it to live, your dogs need it to live but there is an equation that allows dogs to submerse themselves in it without causing you grief. This will be because they will be wet and muddy when either back at the car, back at your house or just before the show ring of some kind. I won't spoil it for you here but you can work it out with trial and error.

*Clothes* - PETA would throw fake blood on you if they saw how much real fur you were wearing!! That's right, every single piece of clothing you own will be covered in dog hair. If you have a jumper that has come into contact with your dog for a nano second and you put that jumper in the washing machine then any item of clothing thereafter will come out looking like a rug. Do not worry though, there are a number of practical solutions to this:

Burn the jumper or any item of clothing after use around dogs.
Get a new washing machine after every wash.
Buy shares in Cello tape and dab it on every square inch of material after every wash.
Keep all your best clothes at a friend's house who doesn't have dogs and walk round there in just a towel if you need any, remember, you can't wear any of your old stuff as that has hair on it thus contaminating the "safe area"
Don't get a dog that malts i.e. don't get a dog.
Cast clothes aside as objects that only cause to increase the barriers we impose on others by projecting an image of worth, wealth and power to others through what and how we choose to wear our garments. Just don't bother with clothes at all.


----------



## Plabebob

Some puppies are extremely demanding, have full of energy, and they except for everyone to entertain them, this isn't always the case. Also, I have had a couple of puppies in my lifetime, if you are driving them around, Benadryl is a life savor. It will keep them getting sick in the car if they are not use to it.


----------



## Plabebob

Hutch6 your post made me lol repeatedly! All very true


----------



## xhuskyloverx

hutch6 said:


> *Food *- Your dog will eat better than you will. Deal with it.
> 
> *Sleeping* - You will be stiff and tired because for some reason you have spent all night or your afternoon dose subconsciously "trying not to disturb the dog" and where it has chosen to lay which will generally be diagonally across as much space as it can.
> 
> *Hair* - This will get everywhere. Yes. There too. I have opened brand new tins of food, loaves of bread, my lunchbox that has been in a locked container, in the fridge and made in a near complete sanitised area and there to greet me is a hair as a way of being told "Enjoy your lunch at work. I'll be dismantling your house for you for when you get home".
> 
> *Mud* - My house isnt decorated because I am lazy, skint or useless at DIY, I have bare plaster and **** carpets because it is practical and hides the actual reality of the mess.
> 
> *The Smell* - People my say you smell of dog or that your house smells of dog. They are wrong. It is the rest of the world that doesn't smell of dog or as I like to put it "It doesn't smell like home".
> 
> *You Know It's There* - this is usually a stain of some kind or a bit of structural damage that isn't noticeable to anyone except you - the one who has to repair/clean it, or the dog - the one who is most proud of it. It is still there. You can't hide it.
> 
> *Alone Time* - Sounds like "along time" and so it should as it will be a long time until you have alone time. You can't sit alone, read alone, do a jigsaw alone, crap alone, have a bath alone or  alone together or on your own, but you're not on your own are you? Dogs have no concept of rooms, everything is open plan to them including your house. Yes you may have doors but these are no obstacle to a dog not with the powers of sneak, whimper, bark, hold your best things hostage and of course that worrying moment when everything goes quiet, really quiet. Things don't go really quiet unless two things have happened:
> 
> The dog is about to do something that is worthy of the lethal injection.
> The dog has just done something that is worthy of the lethal injection.
> Having a nice romantic kiss goodnight with your loved one are we? Someone forget to shut all prison doors between the dog and the bedroom did we? Just about to fulfil your sexual desires are we? Not with a cold wet nose on your ass wondering what the hell you're doing you're not. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> *Days Out* - "I love to be spontaneous, just go with the flow, do what I like and when I like". Sorry love, you're just not my type, you were, I just have dogs now so I can't just drop everything for a day out somewhere unless I can bring them with me and you dont mind if I don't come to the changing rooms to give you my opinion as they aren't guide dogs. You see that patch of grass over there? We'll be waiting for you there.
> 
> *The Seasons* - You will notice them and you will understand what every single individual note played by every single individual instrument means in Vivaldi's masterpiece. Not only will you see more sunrises than sunsets but you will see some of the most amazing weather, skies and "things" you will ever see in your life. I have chased fog whilst walking along - 3ft high thick fog in front of me, clear as a bell behind me and moving at the same speed as me. Your wardrobe will expand to combat every possible combination of four seasons in one day. You will be cool when it is 28 in the sun but dry when it belts it down 2mins later. You will be warm when it's -11 and return home in just a t-shirt to the amazement of your neighbours.
> 
> *Work* - It used to be what you were focussing on, to make something of yourself, to succeed, to make your millions but now it something you have to do to pay the bills and it just gets in the way of spending time with your dog.
> 
> *Conversation* - You will become a master in the art with the amount of people you are going to be talking to. These are mainly other dog walkers who you start off on common ground with but suddenly you become entwined in their daily lives and understand them on a deeply personal level but the trouble is when anyone asks who you mean when you mention them you can only respond with *"You know, the woman with eh big long haired GSD. Harvey's (the dog) mum!"*You will start conversations not knowing how involved you are going to be with "He looks like he wants to play. Just let them run around for 5mins..." and it will end with "Well no doubt catch you tomorrow. Really hope that your neighbour's cousin pulls through after the op and your daughter finally breaks her methadone habit. Good luck at the Judo World Championships and I'll look out for your husband next time I'm in Dorking." You wont want to but you will bare your soul.
> 
> *Picking up ***** - not glamorous but then again he has warm hands from picking up fresh turds on a freezing cold day is richer than he who wears one glove to play golf.
> 
> *Water* - You need it to live, your dogs need it to live but there is an equation that allows dogs to submerse themselves in it without causing you grief. This will be because they will be wet and muddy when either back at the car, back at your house or just before the show ring of some kind. I won't spoil it for you here but you can work it out with trial and error.
> 
> *Clothes* - PETA would throw fake blood on you if they saw how much real fur you were wearing!! That's right, every single piece of clothing you own will be covered in dog hair. If you have a jumper that has come into contact with your dog for a nano second and you put that jumper in the washing machine then any item of clothing thereafter will come out looking like a rug. Do not worry though, there are a number of practical solutions to this:
> 
> Burn the jumper or any item of clothing after use around dogs.
> Get a new washing machine after every wash.
> Buy shares in Cello tape and dab it on every square inch of material after every wash.
> Keep all your best clothes at a friend's house who doesn't have dogs and walk round there in just a towel if you need any, remember, you can't wear any of your old stuff as that has hair on it thus contaminating the "safe area"
> Don't get a dog that malts i.e. don't get a dog.
> Cast clothes aside as objects that only cause to increase the barriers we impose on others by projecting an image of worth, wealth and power to others through what and how we choose to wear our garments. Just don't bother with clothes at all.


Great post, made me laugh all the way through!! :thumbup: So true, everyone we know in the village is reffered to as so and so's mum/dad. A convo normally goes, 'o you know Kate' 'no...' 'franks mum' 'o yeah yeah I know who you mean'


----------



## Nicky10

hutch6 said:


> *Food *- Your dog will eat better than you will. Deal with it.
> 
> *Sleeping* - You will be stiff and tired because for some reason you have spent all night or your afternoon dose subconsciously "trying not to disturb the dog" and where it has chosen to lay which will generally be diagonally across as much space as it can.
> 
> *Hair* - This will get everywhere. Yes. There too. I have opened brand new tins of food, loaves of bread, my lunchbox that has been in a locked container, in the fridge and made in a near complete sanitised area and there to greet me is a hair as a way of being told "Enjoy your lunch at work. I'll be dismantling your house for you for when you get home".
> 
> *Mud* - My house isnt decorated because I am lazy, skint or useless at DIY, I have bare plaster and **** carpets because it is practical and hides the actual reality of the mess.
> 
> *The Smell* - People my say you smell of dog or that your house smells of dog. They are wrong. It is the rest of the world that doesn't smell of dog or as I like to put it "It doesn't smell like home".
> 
> *You Know It's There* - this is usually a stain of some kind or a bit of structural damage that isn't noticeable to anyone except you - the one who has to repair/clean it, or the dog - the one who is most proud of it. It is still there. You can't hide it.
> 
> *Alone Time* - Sounds like "along time" and so it should as it will be a long time until you have alone time. You can't sit alone, read alone, do a jigsaw alone, crap alone, have a bath alone or  alone together or on your own, but you're not on your own are you? Dogs have no concept of rooms, everything is open plan to them including your house. Yes you may have doors but these are no obstacle to a dog not with the powers of sneak, whimper, bark, hold your best things hostage and of course that worrying moment when everything goes quiet, really quiet. Things don't go really quiet unless two things have happened:
> 
> The dog is about to do something that is worthy of the lethal injection.
> The dog has just done something that is worthy of the lethal injection.
> Having a nice romantic kiss goodnight with your loved one are we? Someone forget to shut all prison doors between the dog and the bedroom did we? Just about to fulfil your sexual desires are we? Not with a cold wet nose on your ass wondering what the hell you're doing you're not. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> *Days Out* - "I love to be spontaneous, just go with the flow, do what I like and when I like". Sorry love, you're just not my type, you were, I just have dogs now so I can't just drop everything for a day out somewhere unless I can bring them with me and you dont mind if I don't come to the changing rooms to give you my opinion as they aren't guide dogs. You see that patch of grass over there? We'll be waiting for you there.
> 
> *The Seasons* - You will notice them and you will understand what every single individual note played by every single individual instrument means in Vivaldi's masterpiece. Not only will you see more sunrises than sunsets but you will see some of the most amazing weather, skies and "things" you will ever see in your life. I have chased fog whilst walking along - 3ft high thick fog in front of me, clear as a bell behind me and moving at the same speed as me. Your wardrobe will expand to combat every possible combination of four seasons in one day. You will be cool when it is 28 in the sun but dry when it belts it down 2mins later. You will be warm when it's -11 and return home in just a t-shirt to the amazement of your neighbours.
> 
> *Work* - It used to be what you were focussing on, to make something of yourself, to succeed, to make your millions but now it something you have to do to pay the bills and it just gets in the way of spending time with your dog.
> 
> *Conversation* - You will become a master in the art with the amount of people you are going to be talking to. These are mainly other dog walkers who you start off on common ground with but suddenly you become entwined in their daily lives and understand them on a deeply personal level but the trouble is when anyone asks who you mean when you mention them you can only respond with "You know, the woman with eh big long haired GSD. Harvey's (the dog) mum!"
> You will start conversations not knowing how involved you are going to be with "He looks like he wants to play. Just let them run around for 5mins..." and it will end with "Well no doubt catch you tomorrow. Really hope that your neighbour's cousin pulls through after the op and your daughter finally breaks her methadone habit. Good luck at the Judo World Championships and I'll look out for your husband next time I'm in Dorking." You wont want to but you will bare your soul.
> 
> *Picking up ***** - not glamorous but then again he has warm hands from picking up fresh turds on a freezing cold day is richer than he who wears one glove to play golf.
> 
> *Water* - You need it to live, your dogs need it to live but there is an equation that allows dogs to submerse themselves in it without causing you grief. This will be because they will be wet and muddy when either back at the car, back at your house or just before the show ring of some kind. I won't spoil it for you here but you can work it out with trial and error.
> 
> *Clothes* - PETA would throw fake blood on you if they saw how much real fur you were wearing!! That's right, every single piece of clothing you own will be covered in dog hair. If you have a jumper that has come into contact with your dog for a nano second and you put that jumper in the washing machine then any item of clothing thereafter will come out looking like a rug. Do not worry though, there are a number of practical solutions to this:
> 
> Burn the jumper or any item of clothing after use around dogs.
> Get a new washing machine after every wash.
> Buy shares in Cello tape and dab it on every square inch of material after every wash.
> Keep all your best clothes at a friend's house who doesn't have dogs and walk round there in just a towel if you need any, remember, you can't wear any of your old stuff as that has hair on it thus contaminating the "safe area"
> Don't get a dog that malts i.e. don't get a dog.
> Cast clothes aside as objects that only cause to increase the barriers we impose on others by projecting an image of worth, wealth and power to others through what and how we choose to wear our garments. Just don't bother with clothes at all.


Great post sounds just right


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Havn't read the whole thread so someone might have said it but REALLY think about it if you are proud about your appearance.

I used to be, once upon a time, but the amount of times I spent hours getting all nice and dressed up only to come downstairs and have one dog drool on me, another wipe their nose on me, step in spilt water bowl / discarded food and then end up covered head to toe in dog hair!

I have now given up and go for the ' have spent all day playing with the dogs' look.


----------



## newfiesmum

Nicky10 said:


> I've heard a lot of newfie breeders saying that people have returned puppies at 7/8 months because they don't realise how big they got. You would think the giant breed thing would give them a hint.


My dogs' breeder had a few brought back because they got too big, but if they had met Harry, their enormous one, they would have had an idea. They make sure they see the adult males, but I suppose they all look smaller outside. Made them angry, I know. Makes me angry too. I had a woman once when I was walking Ferdie if I knew he was going to get that big, and he wasn't even full grown then.

The other thing people don't realise about newfies is that they don't come beautifully groomed like the ones at Discover Dogs! Damned hard work that is.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

thedogsmother said:


> Omg those all sound like terribly naughty doggies, luckily Henrick was an angel as a puppy, he wiped his feet as he walks in the house and never gets very dirty anyway, he virtually trained himself, never stole from the bin and weve never had a moments bother from him....... TDM hastily rushes to delete all the threads about Henrick eating sanitary towels etc and door frames and rolling in mud every walk and the terrible seemingly endless toilet training and the months and months of building his confidence and water skiing along behind a dog whos sole purpose in life is to pull for all hes worth.


Cheeko loved sanitary towels as a pup. More so when people were visiting because it meant we would all get red in the face about it.

They also love to poo at times you would really rather they didn't like when you are at the park for a day out with leads, toys and a bag to carry. You have to try balance all of this while finding a bag, picking it up, keeping your eye on the dogs. Often after going through all of this the other dogs decide they need aswell!


----------



## hutch6

CheekoAndCo said:


> Cheeko loved sanitary towels as a pup because it meant we would all get red in the face about it.


Was this meant?

Did he shake them about or soemthing?


----------



## Colette

Mostly just reiterating what others have said, but:

*Toilet training* - Just because some ad on google claims you can "housebreak a dog in 7 days" chances are it will take your dog up to 6 months old. That is around 112 days of pooh and wee all over your floor.

*Walking in the dark* - walking in all weathers can be overcome by wearing the right gear, but walking in the dark can be difficult - especially if you are a woman with a toy breed. (My mum is "not allowed" to walk Solo on her own after 9pm because it is "not safe") Or perhaps you have a high energy breed that needs time off leash in an unlit park - and is black! Serious consideration if you work.

*Attitudes (outside*) - Get a working or giant breed and expect people to shout abuse, cross the street to avoid you, and generally give you a hard time. Get a small and / or "cute" breed and expect people to either run over squeeling to hug him (often young girls IME) or to make snide remarks about it not being "a proper dog". A terrier - must be nippy. Collie - must be hard work. Everyone is an expert.

*Attitudes (in your own home)* - Training dogs is a hell of a lot easier than training people. Expect one family member to always encourage jumping up, another to always give tidbits from the table, one that will always excuse any bad behaviour but another that will nag at your dog for something he did days ago. And don't expect anyone to do the things they promised!! When it comes down to it, all the training, all the grooming, all the poop-scooping will be left up to you. And remember - when he is looking his best and behaving, he is "their" dog. When he is naughty, noisy, covered in mud and trying to hump the neighbours old gran - he is "yours".


----------



## Rolosmum

So true, I have spent a small fortune in the two months we have had our pup, perfecting my all weather wardrobe. 

I have never spent so much time outside and this is with a puppy, so having an english springer I am thinking it might be better to just give up the house and move outside.

Oh and getting used to the smell of fox poo is seemingly like the easiest option! Cos i have worn it whilst trying to attach a lead through it, i have had it in my car and my house.

I can rarely sit on my own or let my brain relax, i worry as much as i did when my kids were babies, watching the breathing, hoping that when you let him off he will come back, worrying about can we cope with a teenager (child and dog in the same house!), etiquette when walking, onlead, offlead, him not listening, how much time to let him spend with other peoples dogs when out without them thinking he is a nuisance, how much should you let them get on with it or intervene etc, it is endless so much harder than trying to socialise young children.

You worry more about their poo than your own or your childrens, you tell more about your dog to other people than you ever did your kids.

But if you really are sure you want it you can have the best time ever and find someone else to love, My puppy has been here two months and it is one of the best things we have ever done.

Lets hope we are still saying that when he hits teenagehood, in the coldest part of the year!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

hutch6 said:


> Was this meant?
> 
> Did he shake them about or soemthing?


He would go into the bathroom and find them (poodles like going up on their back legs and finding trouble ) then bring them to where we were sitting and open them all up. He would just walk away and ignore them after it!


----------



## L/C

Whatever the standard temperment and characteristics for your breed are; your dog is an individual and could easily be different so you have to adapt! 

I have a female greyhound, a breed that traditionally is lazy and not particuarly vocal, she needs a minimum of 2 hours of walks a day (usually gets 3!) and will bark and bark and bark if she doesn't get it! So you need to adapt to your dog however much they are different to what you expected.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Loving this thread peeps :thumbup: Tell it like it is . Hutch you crack me up but all very accurate :lol:


----------



## Shazach

Great thread, can I also point out....

- You will never read/watch anything in one complete sitting again. In the course of trying to read this thread I have been presented with a ball, a teddy, a miscellaneous dog toy that must have been something reconisable once and what was once one of my favourite slippers, I have got up twice, once to refill his water bowl and once to retrieve some fire wood he decided to nick and chew....in fact I've almost forgotten what I'm typing about. And thats actually quite good going.

- The car. Forget having a clean sparkly nicely waxed car with a pristine interior and get used to having a mud splattered fur lined dog transportation vehicle. And believe me no car vaccum will ever get rid of the dog hair and you will one day try to part exchange what basically is a car shaped recepticle of dog fur, mud, sand, grit, assorted bowls, collars, towels, etc......and wonder why they don't offer you the market value.....

- Grass. Doggy books have you believe that dogs eat grass to be sick. The real truth is dogs eat grass which then passes through their digestive system whole only to get stuck coming out the other end....you have two choices watch your dog continue the walk with it dangling from the place the sun don't shine, hoping he gets rid before he has to get in the car/house (not going to happen).....or grab a tissue/dock leaf and pull.......


----------



## Souris

CheekoAndCo said:


> He would go into the bathroom and find them (poodles like going up on their back legs and finding trouble ) then bring them to where we were sitting and open them all up. He would just walk away and ignore them after it!


My Mum's rescue dog, Skye, does this. Except, instead of leaving them alone, he loves shredding them to bits all over the carpet.  He has a very bad habit of finding them when my Grandmother is over: needless to say the sanitary towel bag is out of reach now!


----------



## RAINYBOW

Shazach said:


> Great thread, can I also point out....
> 
> - You will never read/watch anything in one complete sitting again. In the course of trying to read this thread I have been presented with a ball, a teddy, a miscellaneous dog toy that must have been something reconisable once and what was once one of my favourite slippers, I have got up twice, once to refill his water bowl and once to retrieve some fire wood he decided to nick and chew....in fact I've almost forgotten what I'm typing about. And thats actually quite good going.
> 
> - The car. Forget having a clean sparkly nicely waxed car with a pristine interior and get used to having a mud splattered fur lined dog transportation vehicle. And believe me no car vaccum will ever get rid of the dog hair and you will one day try to part exchange what basically is a car shaped recepticle of dog fur, mud, sand, grit, assorted bowls, collars, towels, etc......and wonder why they don't offer you the market value.....
> 
> - Grass. Doggy books have you believe that dogs eat grass to be sick. The real truth is dogs eat grass which then passes through their digestive system whole only to get stuck coming out the other end....you have two choices watch your dog continue the walk with it dangling from the place the sun don't shine, hoping he gets rid before he has to get in the car/house (not going to happen).....or grab a tissue/dock leaf and pull.......


:lol: :lol: :lol: That must be a Zach thing, i have never had to extract grass from my dogs butt :scared:


----------



## newfiesmum

RAINYBOW said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That must be a Zach thing, i have never had to extract grass from my dogs butt :scared:


Nor grass, but we once had to pull out a pair of tights that had gone right through our retriever! He was walking about with it half expelled.

If you decide on a very furry dog, be prepared to spend hours on your hands and knees cleaning him up when he either has the runs or sits in it!


----------



## RAINYBOW

newfiesmum said:


> Nor grass, but we once had to pull out a pair of tights that had gone right through our retriever! He was walking about with it half expelled.
> 
> If you decide on a very furry dog, be prepared to spend hours on your hands and knees cleaning him up when he either has the runs or sits in it!


See already this thread is putting me off :lol:


----------



## Leah84

oh i forgot about pulling grass out their bum!!! i`ve had to do it with jake after the bugger managed to swipe hay from the rabbit`s cage, it`s a glamorous lifestyle :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84

hutch6 said:


> Was this meant?
> 
> Did he shake them about or soemthing?


omg i literally burst out laughing there and spit my drink all over the place :lol:

i`ve seen jake dig tampon wrappers out the bin but luckily we never have visitors much....he did piss all over the loft insulation guy 2 days ago though when they came to do a survey


----------



## Plabebob

I just caught Tron trying to get at his stitches (I took the cone off for him to go outside as he can't get down the steps with it on!). Lured him inside with peanut butter, got the cone back on & _then_ realised he had a hair-filled poo hanging out of his bum! Had to grab a poo bag quick & remove it for him.

*sigh*


----------



## RAINYBOW

Leah84 said:


> omg i literally burst out laughing there and spit my drink all over the place :lol:
> 
> i`ve seen jake dig tampon wrappers out the bin but luckily we never have visitors much....he did piss all over the loft insulation guy 2 days ago though when they came to do a survey


Poor guy but that did make me giggle :lol:



Plabebob said:


> I just caught Tron trying to get at his stitches (I took the cone off for him to go outside as he can't get down the steps with it on!). Lured him inside with peanut butter, got the cone back on & _then_ realised he had a hair-filled poo hanging out of his bum! Had to grab a poo bag quick & remove it for him.
> 
> *sigh*


Oh the JOYS


----------



## cinnamontoast

The dust! I have to damp down surfaces every two days minimum.

I got rid of all carpets downstairs within a year of getting dogs as the lounge cream carpet looked like it had mud regularly thrown on it. It was that or confine them to the kitchen til they were spotless-don't see the point of having dogs locked up or outside, not my thing.

The pile of dogs on my knee: prevents me from marking/using the laptop.









The big dog has regular lampshade wearing incidents (currently has dermititis, according to the vet, but weirdly only on his man bits) and my shins are almost permanently black and blue!

I had the hanging poo thing in the woods the other day and had to find a big leaf, which of course promptly ripped! Yuk!


----------



## sequeena

When I got my first puppy she was perfect. Bit of a chewer and puller but nothing that couldn't be sorted out...

Last year we had our second pup, an english mastiff/dogue de bordeaux and things just went downhill. She was (and still is to a point) destructive, terrible to toilet train and dog aggressive. I wanted to throw in the towel many times as I just couldn't deal with it but I carried on... and finally a year on I have a wonderfully adjusted dog.

I realise though that not everyone would have done the same as me... if you want a pup that's going to be cute and lovely think twice because they're damn hard work. Just like children they're a real committment. You don't toss them out because they're not doing what you want them to do.

Great thread rainy


----------



## JohnMorris

If anyone is considering getting a dog or puppy think about this - it is blooming freezing out there and snowing in places, would you be prepared to walk a dog in this several times a day? Or gales, thunder and lightening? Would you prefer to be sat by the fire keeping warm? DO NOT GET A DOG THEN


----------



## RAINYBOW

Basically the way i see it, If you are in the thinking stage and are still reading this thread thinking, Mmmmm well i could solve that problem by doing X and i have already sorted Y and i think i could handle Z then great :thumbup: you are halfway there however IF you are reading this thinking "It can't be that bad, they must be exagerating" DO NOT get a dog :001_cool:


----------



## Leah84

i`ll vouch for what sequeena said, she has worked dam hard with that dog and like everyone lost her patience many a time as it really is hard work at times but if you think you can take it all on the luna is the best example of how a lot of hard work pays off. when i first met sequeena she was worried about luna around other dogs and now luna is able to run free with our friend`s dog decks and also took my boy jake under her wing first time they met and he adores her.....that girl worked her ass off to get her to that stage so the work really does reap benefits!!!!

i have to admit i couldn`t walk in thunder and lightening as i`d be on the floor having a panic attack, i`m like that in the house anyway never mind outside but luckily my oh doesn`t mind so my boy still gets walked


----------



## cinnamontoast

The idea of toilet training in this temperature and in the dark is abhorrent! The pup wouldn't want to go out so it's double hard. My pack are very keen on being comfy on their various beds.


----------



## Maiisiku

Having a dog with a small kid:

My daughter is nearly 3 and my dog is 5 months. Be prepaired for your child shouting, crying and bawling because the dog has run off with their favorite toy, because they let them chew their hand and cry when it hurts. Be prepaired to constantly supervise them whenever they are together and I am not joking! Yuri is a very mouthy puppy and although he is so much better than he was when we first got him it took a lot of training to stop him biting us. He still tries it occationally.

You know that rug your great grandma had in her livingroom? Well it got peed on and shreded. You want to keep it, put it away!

The poo mountain will be high every week, you have to keep that garden clean.

Getting poo on your hand when picking it up is not nice, especially if you have to walk 30 mins to get home.

They will find every loose thing in your house and make it worse.

Their farts smell like death incarnate.

They will cost a minium of £40 a month, even in december when you have to buy christmas presents.

They will keep you awake by sniffing and scratching the bottom of their crate, or knocking something downstairs.

Mine has a high chase drive, he chases the cats over the stairgate and has to be told constantly to stop.

Pee acidents apear around the house occationally. Luckily I had him trained by 4 months but I know some people have had dogs that take past 6 months to house train. It is not nice to tread in poo that you didn't see and slip up on wee.

But that sense of satisfaction when he sits for his dinner, or sits when a person is walking past instead of jumping up at them. Priceless.


----------



## sequeena

6 months? Try nearly a year 
Damn dog  :lol:


----------



## Leah84

another thing to add....at times they will have you in floods of tears walking in public!!!! i`ve just come home and i dunno whats got into jake in the past 24 hours but i honestly felt like letting his lead go as he`s just gone bonkers and his toileting has gone out the window. he was great at going outdoors and in the past 24 hours he`s started peeing everywhere including on the bed for no reason and out on walks he`s been a nightmare....the reason? he`s hitting puppy teenage years and teething like mad so it`s perfectly normal but trust me it doesn`t feel like it whilst it`s happening!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Hahaha brilliant thread made me laugh :thumbup:!

Coming from someone who currently has an 11 week old puppy, it can be hell lols! I am literally exhausted! Not because he cries or anything at night, he just doesnt go to sleep till after 12 and gets up at 6ish . This morning i got him outside in time and he peed and pooped ! Then brought him in, fed him - went to take him back outside about 10 minutes later and he had already peed on the newspaper in the living room . Thinking i'll just clean this up and take him out for a mess ... by the time I had cleaned it up (about 2 minutes!) he had went and messed in my room ! An hour later, take him outside - FREEZING COLD MIND! - nothing at all for 20 minutes .. go back in to get the phone and I find out the reason he's done nothing at all is because hes already left me a present in front of the television :scared:. He then proceeds to dip his paws in the water bowl all morning, making the hall and living room floors very wet! But ovbiously, being a newfie he isn't wet enough so he just tips it over = puddles on the floor, and a soaking wet puppy! & you can't just lift the water bowl because then he cries for more water !!! He then goes and spends half an hour barking at our very bemused guinea pig whilst i try to shut him up! Then he goes on to play tug a war with my blanket (that i have wrapped around because i cant put heating on because the DOGS get too hot ) and when that fails he just goes for my jeans getting my legs in the process! & thats only been in the last 2 hours ! He is now fast asleep in the bathroom (i hope) but you can bet that when i go to get a kip, he will all of a sudden come alive :lol:. This has been a pretty good morning too, we all know it could've been alot worse lols x


----------



## newfiesmum

Fuzzybugs, you bring back memories! Just a tip though - get a stand for his water bowl, something high enough so that he can drink comfortably but not get his paws in it. There is a place on Ebay which is very good if you want I will give you the name. As far as newfies are concerned, water is for paddling in, not for drinking. 

I have to say though that I have never had trouble with a puppy keeping me awake at night. When I was in the bungalow all my puppies just came and slept beside the bed quite happily and when we got Joshua, he was quite happy tucking up with Ferdie. I have had a few accidents on the floor, naturally, but nothing to get excited about. Now it seems I have a full grown dog keeping me awake! Is this payback?:lol:


----------



## Plabebob

newfiesmum said:


> Fuzzybugs, you bring back memories! Just a tip though - get a stand for his water bowl, something high enough so that he can drink comfortably but not get his paws in it. There is a place on Ebay which is very good if you want I will give you the name. As far as newfies are concerned, water is for paddling in, not for drinking.
> 
> I have to say though that I have never had trouble with a puppy keeping me awake at night. When I was in the bungalow all my puppies just came and slept beside the bed quite happily and when we got Joshua, he was quite happy tucking up with Ferdie. I have had a few accidents on the floor, naturally, but nothing to get excited about. Now it seems I have a full grown dog keeping me awake! Is this payback?:lol:


I heard that eating/drinking from a stand can increase the risk of bloat. Or is that just an old wives tale?


----------



## newfiesmum

Plabebob said:


> I heard that eating/drinking from a stand can increase the risk of bloat. Or is that just an old wives tale?


This is one of those things that nobody can make up their minds about but everyone is an expert! When I got Ferdie, I was told that their food and water needed to be raised up to prevent bloat. Now there are those saying the opposite. I have always had mine raised up and never had any problems and it seems logical to me as the floor is a long way down for a newfie!

I don't think water being up high has ever been a problem anyway, it is just the food they are arguing about. All a newfie will do with a water bowl is stick his paws in it. Even now where we go on the heath, the owner of the cafe leave buckets of water out for the dogs and the first thing they do is put both paws straight in, so it is all mucky for the next dog that comes along!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

It is surprising all the things that you do forget about. Both my last 2 did the dawn chorus awake as soon as got light and the birds started. My malamute was a devil for the water bowl too used to splash it everywhere. Remembering things and being reminded has brought me to one conclusion we must all be mad!!


----------



## noushka05

great thread Rainybow:thumbup:

i can only reiterate what everyone else has been saying! once you get one your life has to change if youre going to give the dog/puppy a good life:thumbup:...

so heres my experiences ... theyre a bind! an extra worry, can be destructive,sometimes noisy,get dirty,get hairs all over the place...i absolutly dread visitors wearing Black:eek6:...tis a magnet for husky fur i have to parcel tape them down as they leave, you can only see through the top half of my patio windows as theyre always covered in dog snot:arf:, even my dining table is used a a bed by one particular dog...dont they sound great!:001_unsure:!!


----------



## goodvic2

Excellent thread rainy.

Just to add, if you are thinking of getting a dog and are not quite sure. Hopefully you will consider a rescue, first and foremost 

If you do consider a rescue, you could first sign up as a dog walker and get to see what it is like going out in all weathers. Or you could become a fosterer with the intention of keeping the dog if it all works out.

I have 5 dogs now, 4 being rescues.

It has been the most rewarding thing I have done, especially with my 2 Greek Rescues, but I wouldn't change it for the world. But it has also been the most challenging!

x


----------



## RAINYBOW

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Hahaha brilliant thread made me laugh :thumbup:!
> 
> Coming from someone who currently has an 11 week old puppy, it can be hell lols! I am literally exhausted! Not because he cries or anything at night, he just doesnt go to sleep till after 12 and gets up at 6ish . This morning i got him outside in time and he peed and pooped ! Then brought him in, fed him - went to take him back outside about 10 minutes later and he had already peed on the newspaper in the living room . Thinking i'll just clean this up and take him out for a mess ... by the time I had cleaned it up (about 2 minutes!) he had went and messed in my room ! An hour later, take him outside - FREEZING COLD MIND! - nothing at all for 20 minutes .. go back in to get the phone and I find out the reason he's done nothing at all is because hes already left me a present in front of the television :scared:. He then proceeds to dip his paws in the water bowl all morning, making the hall and living room floors very wet! But ovbiously, being a newfie he isn't wet enough so he just tips it over = puddles on the floor, and a soaking wet puppy! & you can't just lift the water bowl because then he cries for more water !!! He then goes and spends half an hour barking at our very bemused guinea pig whilst i try to shut him up! Then he goes on to play tug a war with my blanket (that i have wrapped around because i cant put heating on because the DOGS get too hot ) and when that fails he just goes for my jeans getting my legs in the process! & thats only been in the last 2 hours ! He is now fast asleep in the bathroom (i hope) but you can bet that when i go to get a kip, he will all of a sudden come alive :lol:. This has been a pretty good morning too, we all know it could've been alot worse lols x


:lol: This one post alone reminded me why i said i wouldn't ever have another puppy when Oscar was about 6 months :lol:


----------



## newfiesmum

Another thing to remember is the extra and unexpected cost if your dog gets something serious before the insurance has kicked in. Joshua costs me a fortune in medication and supplements. I have just managed to pay for his x-rays, now he has to have a blood test. All this is because I took him to the vet with his limp within ten days of the insurance policy starting. I did not dream for one minute that it would be anything as serious as arthritis at his age, or I might have waited.

It seems that every penny I earn goes on food for us and the dogs and Joshua's medicines.


----------



## xhuskyloverx

noushka05 said:


> i absolutly dread visitors wearing Black:eek6:...tis a magnet for husky fur i have to parcel tape them down as they leave, you can only see through the top half of my patio windows as theyre always covered in dog snot:arf:, even my dining table is used a a bed by one particular dog...dont they sound great!:001_unsure:!!


Haha definatly sounds like our house!! Whenever my auntie comes over she always has a long black coat on which is a funny material and bellas fur clings to it like mad  we offer her the lint roll on the way out 

Dog snot in our house is called nose art!  lol Bella used to sleep on the window sill in the dinig room so that window was always full of nose art!!


----------



## Amy-manycats

To add they are twice the work you expect them to be. I have had 1 full nights sleep in 3.5 months with my pup . They may not howl for the 1st few nights all of the quoted times are a best guess. Toilet training could take months not weeks, you may end up compromising on anything you agreed before getting a pup, ie who will walk when or sleeping arrangements. I guarantee you life will be changed by the new addition way more that you think.

If you have a new human baby, people will be sympathetic and coo. They will gladly babysit to just give you a night out or allow you some couple time. With a puppy you get none of this support.

Just when you think you have cracked one thing something else will rear its ugly head. You can never rest on your laurels, it will be your dogs mission in life to surprise you ( good or bad )

Dogs seem to go out of their way to do something naughty or embarassing at the worst possible moment.

I wouldn't be without my little girl though.


----------



## newfiesmum

Amy-manycats said:


> To add they are twice the work you expect them to be. I have had 1 full nights sleep in 3.5 months with my pup . They may not howl for the 1st few nights all of the quatoed times are a best guess toilet training could take months not weeks, you may end up compromising on anything you agreed before getting a pup ie who will walk when or sleeping arrangements. I guarantee you life will be changed by the new addition way more that you think.
> 
> *If you have a new human baby, people will be sympathetic and coo. They will gladly babysit to just give you a night out or allow you some couple time. With a puppy you get none of this support*.
> 
> Just when you think you have cracked one thing something else will rear its ugly head. You can never rest on your laurels, it will be your dogs mission in life to surprise you ( good or bad )
> 
> Dogs seem to go out of their way to do something naughty or embarassing at the worst possible moment.
> 
> I wouldn't be without my little girl though.


I'd much rather puppy sit than baby sit!!


----------



## JohnMorris

I wish that we could print these thoughts and suggestions into a book for people thinking of getting a dog or puppy because while we are not saying "do not get one" we are being practical and realistic. If more people were then less dogs would be in rescues and shelters. I have had dogs all my life and know no differnt but there are times that I do think "Oh a lie in would be lovely" or "I can't be bothered to take the dogs out, they can go tomorrow!" On the other hand when they are playing together and larking about it's like "arh".


----------



## RAINYBOW

JohnMorris said:


> I wish that we could print these thoughts and suggestions into a book for people thinking of getting a dog or puppy because while we are not saying "do not get one" we are being practical and realistic. If more people were then less dogs would be in rescues and shelters. I have had dogs all my life and know no differnt but there are times that I do think "Oh a lie in would be lovely" or "I can't be bothered to take the dogs out, they can go tomorrow!" On the other hand when they are playing together and larking about it's like "arh".


I will call my publisher tomorrow :lol:

Joking aside would make a nice charity book :thumbup:


----------



## jho!

I used to have a nice garden with a lawn. Now I have grass with ever an ever increasing number of holes.

I used to enjoy a nice lie in on the weekend. Now I'm out walking at 6 in the morning.

I used to have a tidy house. Now I have balls, toys and chews lying around everwhere.

I used to have a pair of slippers...........

I have a 19 week out Golden Retriver boy, and I would not change him for the world


----------



## RAINYBOW

jho! said:


> I used to have a nice garden with a lawn. Now I have grass with ever an ever increasing number of holes.
> 
> I used to enjoy a nice lie in on the weekend. Now I'm out walking at 6 in the morning.
> 
> I used to have a tidy house. Now I have balls, toys and chews lying around everwhere.
> 
> I used to have a pair of slippers...........
> 
> I have a 19 week out Golden Retriver boy, and I would not change him for the world


Funny how we all post the worst but we still love em. That sais a lot and proves you must get back what you are prepared to give somewhere along the line


----------



## newfiesmum

Whatever the downsides, and they are obviously many, there is no better greeting when you come home tired and peed off than the greeting you get from a dog! They are pleased to see you, no matter what, they can't wait to give you a cuddle and a lick round the chops. I can barely get in the door sometimes with 23 stone of dog trying to get at me for a stroke and a scratch. Nothing beats that, nothing.


----------



## Shazach

newfiesmum said:


> Whatever the downsides, and they are obviously many, there is no better greeting when you come home tired and peed off than the greeting you get from a dog! They are pleased to see you, no matter what, they can't wait to give you a cuddle and a lick round the chops. I can barely get in the door sometimes with 23 stone of dog trying to get at me for a stroke and a scratch. Nothing beats that, nothing.


Absolutely totally and utterly agree!!!
You can have the worst of days, be in the foulest moods or just plain want to sit down and cry.... and that delighted face and cold wet nose nuzzling into you when you get back home.....no wonder pet owners are generally happier.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris

jho! said:


> I used to have a nice garden with a lawn. Now I have grass with ever an ever increasing number of holes.
> 
> I used to enjoy a nice lie in on the weekend. Now I'm out walking at 6 in the morning.
> 
> I used to have a tidy house. Now I have balls, toys and chews lying around everwhere.
> 
> I used to have a pair of slippers...........
> 
> I have a 19 week out Golden Retriver boy, and I would not change him for the world


The downsides of owning dogs is outweighed by the pleasure they give in return though eh?


----------



## JohnMorris

newfiesmum said:


> Whatever the downsides, and they are obviously many, there is no better greeting when you come home tired and peed off than the greeting you get from a dog! They are pleased to see you, no matter what, they can't wait to give you a cuddle and a lick round the chops. I can barely get in the door sometimes with 23 stone of dog trying to get at me for a stroke and a scratch. Nothing beats that, nothing.


I suppose our boys weigh a total of about 10 stone but agree with everything you say including your signature. The benefits well outweigh the downsides of having dogs.


----------



## noushka05

xhuskyloverx said:


> Haha definatly sounds like our house!! Whenever my auntie comes over she always has a long black coat on which is a funny material and bellas fur clings to it like mad  we offer her the lint roll on the way out
> 
> Dog snot in our house is called nose art!  lol Bella used to sleep on the window sill in the dinig room so that window was always full of nose art!!


pmsl :lol:

my most embarrassing 'dog hair' moment was when our friends travelled with us in our car to a funeral.... despite my Son hoovering the car 'thoroughly' when we got out at the church All our black clothes were covered in fur!:blush2:....we were all trying to keep a straight face as we tried to brush each other down not good to be seen laughing at a funeral is it:eek6: lol

Wow i never thought of it as nose art before! Brilliant:thumbup:


----------



## classixuk

I haven't read any replies past the first page yet, as I wanted to add some of the things that have changed in my life since I got a dog last year. I'll just list them as they come to me, although I am sure that many have been covered already. To put things in perspective, I had previously kept 2 cats for 10 years so thought I was used to "pet ownership".

*Filfthy couches*
My cream leather couches are now permanently filfthy beyond belief. They need thououghly washing down 3-4 times per week and they'll never again look like they did the day before I brought my puppy home.
Some might say "Well I won't be letting my dog on my couches" BUT it's not quite as easy as that. Dogs sometimes get scared or sick. They might be scared of the hoover or scared of fireworks...you can bet your life that they'll run straight into the living room and jump up on a couch (even if they are trained not to) in their fright. Be prepared for this. Dogs can't take their shoes off like humans can. Whatever they've stepped in will be on your couches. That means sh1t too.

*Filfthy walls*
Your dog will find a natural place to sleep. My dog's area is at the front door. The benefit of this is i) Draught exclusion and ii) He'd be aware if someone were trying to get in. The disadvantage of this is that dogs coats accumulate tiny particles of dust and dirt in the same way that a carpet does. After a few months (or even weeks), there will be a big dirty mark on the wall next to where your dog has been sleeping.

*Expenditure*
Within 6 weeks of owning my dog, I realised that I was going to have to spend some unexpected money on the garden. He was digging the place up. I would let him out into the garden, turn my back for 2 seconds and low behold there would be a new meteor crater in the lawn...dogs dig VERY big holes VERY quickly. You can't fill these holes in easily as the excavated soil is spread everywhere. I had to fork out £800 to have the patio area decked and fenced in with a gate to prevent access to the garden.

Other things to be aware of are food bills and medication. Before I got a dog I was aware that a few tins of food, mixer and flea treatments would cost around £3-£4 each from Asda and would need to be bought on a frequent basis. When the puppy arrived, he was being fed a food called "Royal Canin" which I had never heard of in my life. Turns out it costs £47 a bag. The flea treatment (spray for the carpets and drops for the dog) came to £70 at the vets. Why didn't I just change the dog's food to something else? I tried. I ended up with a nightmare dog. Just google "Is bakers good for dogs?" to see why. Also, Bob Martin flea treatment doesn't work.

*Say goodbye to your carpets*
A dog's paw is very different to a cat's paw. Cats will clean themselves fastidiously. Dogs won't. End of story.
To get an idea of how your carpets will hold up, try strapping a soaking wet bath sponge to each foot with elastic bands, trample around your garden for a few minutes and then come back inside and run around your house as if searching for a lost lottery ticket that might have 6 winning numbers.
After doing this for a few minutes, take off the sponges and go explore your carpets. Now would be a good time to think about whether having a dog will upset you or anyone else who lives in your house.

*Just how cold can cold be?*
I never knew how Siberian the British weather can feel at 10pm on a cold January evening before I got a dog. I do now.
I also now know just how painful putting your frozen feet into a bowl of warm water is.
I discovered that none of the creams designed for "fixing broken capillaries on your nose caused by moving from a warm environment into a cold one and back again" actually work and that the best form of cure is prevention via a large scarf wrapped around your face before you steel yourself for the freezing fog at 7AM in the winter.
I also found out that dogs with a longer coat around their legs collect "snowballs" that take hours to melt once back inside and magnify the dirt problem.
*
The show must go on*
Being a dog owner is like being an actor. It doesn't matter how depressed, ill or 'off colour' you feel, you need to accept that 'the show must go on'. By this, I mean that you will meet many people when you walk your dog in the same places each day and you will get to know eachother quite well. Some days you won't be feeling your best or even like company, but you'll bump into one of your 'doggy friends' and they'll join you walking around your regular route as you walk your dog. You best put on that smile and enjoy the conversation for the next 15 minutes, and make sure you've showered and dressed before going out etc. otherwise you'll feel terrible bumping into them looking like such a scruff.
Your alternative is a walk around the streets or not go out at all...this is fine if you can cope with your dog tearing your house apart and biting you by 11.30pm due to all his pent up energy.

*Getting less things done*
I'll end it with getting less things done.
You can no longer just decide to stay at a friends for an extra hour before rushing to the supermarket for groceries. If you do that, it might be dark by the time you get home and then what will you do about getting the dog walked? Hello 11.30pm destruction hour and personal guilt.
Nope, you'll just have to accept that there will be so much stuff you now have to put off until tomorrow due to the fact that the dog needs to be walked by 7pm. That drives some people mad.

If you've read this whole thread up to my post though and are still convinced that a dog is for you, I'd say go for it. At least you'll be prepared and welcome to the club!

:thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum

Forgot to mention that you will have thick, thick dust in places you cannot possible get at. Dust gets absolutely everywhere, including on your clothes in the upstairs wardrobe! Classix cream leather sofa just reminded me to warn you to be prepared to buy all future furniture second hand off Ebay! You can get some good bargains as long as you are prepared to collect and then you won't care what the dog does to it.

Earlier this year I got a black leather armchair for £5.50 :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum

Paul Alex said:


> Toyota Tacoma is reliable and it's good on gas in comparison to other tucks.


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## RAINYBOW

newfiesmum said:


> What on earth are you talking about?


Spam  I reported it


----------



## sequeena

*sigh* thought I was the only one with permanently dirty walls :lol:
I find a mixture of stardrops and warm water gets it off nicely


----------



## Shazach

One more....Get used to the fact that your neighbours will see you in your dressing gown, with bed hair and no make up. Regularly.

Oh and remember those nice sexy skimpy nightwear you used to wear for your OH's benefit/your OH used to wear for your benefit (delete as appropriate)...yes? Well thats just what they'll become...a memory...as they are replaced with full length pyjama bottoms and bed socks more suited to letting the dog out in the middle of the night and for waving at the neighbours at first light!!!

p.s does anybody else's neighbours still delight in having aconversation over the fence whilst your stood there bleary eyed in your nightwear??!!!!:001


----------



## Shazach

Oh and skirting boards...apparently they are not meant to be fur coated and mud splattered.....nor is there supposed to be fluff between the skirting board and the carpet....you know the stuff? Unreachable by hoover or broom and demands you get on your hands and knees to clean at which point you get your face licked or a toy thrust into it - because if you are on your knees it must be time to play.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW

Shazach said:


> Oh and skirting boards...apparently they are not meant to be fur coated and mud splattered.....nor is there supposed to be fluff between the skirting board and the carpet....you know the stuff? Unreachable by hoover or broom and demands you get on your hands and knees to clean at which point you get your face licked or a toy thrust into it - because if you are on your knees it must be time to play.....:lol::lol::lol:


NEVER pull furniture out when you have guests over  guaranteed to make you look like a total scumbag


----------



## Rolosmum

and be prepared to have to redo your homework, cos 'the dog ate my homework' is a valid thing to happen but does not work with the teacher, my son is now redoing his homework!


I have walked a marathon in the couple of months i have had my puppy and will probably do a million more in his lifetime, but his whole back end waggle when he sees me, i would walk to the moon for.

And the look of 'oops' was that important he gave my son when he had his homework in his mouth and my son realised and went into meltdown!

Doggy kisses become the only ones i get!


----------



## newfiesmum

Doggy kisses are the best in the world! One of my newfies, Joshua, likes to lay across my lap, with his head on my chest and he turns round and licks my face. Irresistible!


----------



## xhuskyloverx

noushka05 said:


> pmsl :lol:
> 
> my most embarrassing 'dog hair' moment was when our friends travelled with us in our car to a funeral.... despite my Son hoovering the car 'thoroughly' when we got out at the church All our black clothes were covered in fur!:blush2:....we were all trying to keep a straight face as we tried to brush each other down not good to be seen laughing at a funeral is it:eek6: lol
> 
> Wow i never thought of it as nose art before! Brilliant:thumbup:


O no! Shouldn't laugh!! lol Thats not good!! :eek6:

I often sit at college and say to my mate 'o i think you've got a bit of bella fur on your arm' shes never even met the dogs!! but it comes off me all the time lol. Its even worse when shes moulting and as i'm sure you know it comes out in clumps!!! Now that gets everywhere!! lol


----------



## shepherd mush

I love my dogs ; but here's my realities - they are two and one year old

The big male - destroys my garden (mainly concreted now)
i can never get to know a person with a cat
i am whinged at at 6:00 am every morning for walkies 
and several other times in a day
for the first year and a half he wouldn't "heel"
forever brings you his ball 

The little princess - owns my house
still requires my friend to nanny her 3 nights a week
still occasionally eats poo 
destroys expensive kitchen appliances if left alone
woofs at children when they least expect it


----------



## Sarahjones

Thanks for all your tips. I agree with all your points as they are realities and experienced by all those who own a pet.
I have seen many telling me that their pets do not Pee or Poo inside their compound and they are fully confident on their training and I too have seen that their dogs pee and poo only during the walk. It will even bark and call out the owner when it needs to pee or poo.
I think this all depends on training, but initially everyone must be patient and experience all these difficulties.


----------



## beaglebarmy

I know I'm late to the party here but this is honestly one of the funniest threads I have ever read. :thumbup:

I have done NO work at all this afternoon but have instead sat with a cup of tea on the sofa (a snoozing dog each side of me like a pair of bookends) and chuckled and laughed my way through every single post.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip

...always been seen with fresly scooped poo in a plastic bag..or scrapping it off the pavement...

..best shoes go first....

..never chews both socks of our pair...

...chases police car in area where dogs are not allowed off lead...

.surreptitiously wees on your neighbour shopping bag while you are talking...


......it hardly ends there...


----------



## davisdog

but my dog piss everywhere... huf... need to training it...


----------



## Vegliacich

Good post... Don't forget growling. My girlfriends sister just got a new jack russell and it hates everyone (unless) he's getting a treat. But we think with enough love, he'll come around.


----------



## Debxan

You have not lived until you have experienced the smell of dog poo coming from the back of the car - while stuck in two lanes of stationary traffic! (Denial sets in at first of course - it must be a fart ... but no it is the real thing!) And by the time you get home your dog has stood in it, has sat in it and had a lay down in it as well. 

This happened to me once when bringing my sick JR home from the vets. Not her fault of course - but one to watch out for!


----------



## diceydeb

oooh and dont u hate the advert with the fluffy white terrier on the immaculate floor in the immaculate house playin with the car keys....errr get real, never in a million years would your house look like !


----------



## Maz&Oozy

Shazach said:


> One more....Get used to the fact that your neighbours will see you in your dressing gown, with bed hair and no make up. Regularly.
> 
> Oh and remember those nice sexy skimpy nightwear you used to wear for your OH's benefit/your OH used to wear for your benefit (delete as appropriate)...yes? Well thats just what they'll become...a memory...as they are replaced with full length pyjama bottoms and bed socks more suited to letting the dog out in the middle of the night and for waving at the neighbours at first light!!!
> 
> p.s does anybody else's neighbours still delight in having aconversation over the fence whilst your stood there bleary eyed in your nightwear??!!!!:001


I love this one.. we were having a chat about this last night... I have never owned so many PJ's, warm slippers and thick dressing gowns... lmao


----------



## bexy1989

I have full on LOVED this thread, have not stopped laughing all the way through, and not once has it put me or my OH off getting our puppies. 

No doubt you'll all be inundated with threads of what the little mites have done once we get them haha


----------



## Crystal Palace Doggie Day

Hello,

I agree, i have a 17 year old whippet who is now very dependant on me! Luckily, i have started a doggie day care in London meaning i dont have to be away from him. He has daily medication and is very attached, hates being alone. Needs to be carried up and down stairs, very regular vet visits to monitor his weight and any new health conditions.

Puppies and dogs alike are great but its a very long commitment. I feel so blessed to still have my dog at 17 years old but for people who cannot see where they will be in a few years time i just wouldnt recomend it. Too many dogs are in homes and shelters because people cannot afford them or do ont have time to care for them. 

Of course being at work all day is something that can be sorted out by sending them to a doggie day care such as mine but it costs money and requires commitment.

Its horrible to think that our daily lifes could prevent us ever owning a dog but you wouldnt have a baby and leave them while you go to work and although most dogs do not require the care of a baby, they need love, attention, feeding, wee wees and training. 

Being at home for 8 hours every day is just no life for a dog :-(



Good luck everyone


----------



## mgarr

thats so true that dogs depend on you all there life


----------



## toci

newfiesmum said:


> Very good thread, especially the training bit. I often think some people see a nicely behaved dog and think "that's the sort I want". It never even enters their head that the dog didn't come like that.


Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## newfiesmum

toci said:


> Your dog is beautiful!


Thank you - they know! And welcome to the forum:001_smile:


----------



## frank911

owning a puppy or a dog is a life long responsibility. you need to feed them walk and take care of them for the rest of your life. but the companionship is worth it. i have two dog and i am totally in love with them


----------



## Houseofpets

Our 2 year old Border Collie has wrecked my lawn, trashed my flower borders (now have some horrible looking thing around them to stop them being trampled altogether), decides not to finish the mouthful of water she is drinking before walking away from the bowl - leaving me a trail of water and slobber all over the floor, tries to clean the plates in the dishwasher before I get to switch it on, loves nothing more than to sit on my lap and kiss me (generally does this while very muddy or wet) and thinks the nice clean duvet I have just put on my bed MUST be for her......after all someone put really muddy footprints on!!! :blink::blink:

She is well trrained and will never just run off once we take the lead off, she has to wait to be dismissed - the other day we let her off and told her to wait whilst some cyclists came past, comment from one of them was 'isn't she a good' - to which her friend replied 'that's because she's a Border Collie'! Do they think that these dogs train themselves then seeing as they are so clever!!!? :

Wouldn't be without her at all though, she brightens me day from morning til night x


----------



## newfiesmum

Houseofpets said:


> Our 2 year old Border Collie has wrecked my lawn, trashed my flower borders (now have some horrible looking thing around them to stop them being trampled altogether), decides not to finish the mouthful of water she is drinking before walking away from the bowl - leaving me a trail of water and slobber all over the floor, tries to clean the plates in the dishwasher before I get to switch it on, loves nothing more than to sit on my lap and kiss me (generally does this while very muddy or wet) and thinks the nice clean duvet I have just put on my bed MUST be for her......after all someone put really muddy footprints on!!! :blink::blink:
> 
> She is well trrained and will never just run off once we take the lead off, she has to wait to be dismissed - the other day we let her off and told her to wait whilst some cyclists came past, comment from one of them was 'isn't she a good' - to which her friend replied 'that's because she's a Border Collie'! Do they think that these dogs train themselves then seeing as they are so clever!!!? :
> 
> Wouldn't be without her at all though, she brightens me day from morning til night x


Unfortunately, she sounds like the type who will go and buy a bc pup because she thinks they are all like that.


----------



## victoriaaa

I love this post.
I can totally see why parents said NO! to me having a dog after our spaniel sadly died when i was 3, literally all my life until i was 20 and bought my own.

Dogs are like babies that never grow up, you contantly have to pick up their poop, bathe them and wipe mess from their bums etc. My green lawn is literally a few patches of grass, and there is no point me even planting pretty flowers in spring because she will eat them. As for the house, i mop mop and remop the floors constantly, thank goodness for leather sofa's. 

Walking attire? you will see me in wellies on even the hottest days. But lookily for me the walking in the rain thing isnt that big of problem because Jessies a wimp and will turn and head home when shes decided shes has enough of the english weather! 

Diareah, sickness.. oh and they dont stay puppies for long.


----------



## springerpete

A few years ago my thirteen year old niece was staying with us during her hols. She was constantly nagging me to get her a dog/puppy. I tried pointing out the pitfalls and told her that , in my opinion, she wasn't ready to look after a dog but she kept on and on in that interminable way that young
teenagers do. 
At the end of the first week, I got up at my usual 6.30 a.m. to find a howling westerly gale driving the rain parralel to the ground. I decided to wake said teen and point out that she'd have to get up and take the dogs for a walk as I had a pressing appointment elsewhere. ( A complete fabrication but one I felt justified in.) After much grumbling she did as she was told, and donning suitable clothing took dogs for walk.
She never pestered me about a dog again.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

I sit here reading this and looking at my walnut lounge floor which until an hour ago was dust bunnie free and not littered with torn white raggy knot given to junior in the midst of his chewing phase, I'm also looking at the dust settlement on the sky box and wondering if I'll ever have a dust free TV screen to watch it with. Why is the flooring walnut? To hide the scratches from the claws and make it easier to vac, daily.

House proud, moi - NON


----------



## tashaA

Man I sure wish I had read this thread before getting puppy.

I love her to bits but if I could go back, I would probably NOT get a dog..


----------



## Goblin

No one has mentioned yet the fateful step backwards while holding something "precious" only to realize there's a furry hurdle which sneaked behind you...

It's all fine saying the dog is for the children as you realize you will end up being responsible for it. It's another thing to cope with how jealous the children are when the dog apparently bonds with you more rather than them.

It can also be a problem when you realize that no matter how much you train your dog and your children, one or the other can do stupid things which means you can't leave them alone together unsupervised.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier

this is a good thread and it s something that all would be dog owners should be forced to read.

just to add my own two pence worth here are my thoughts:

*Walking:*
People see you walking your dog on a summer day and think its all sunshine and nice little walks, what they don't always realise or understand is that a dog is going to need to be walked twice a day, _every day_ for the rest of its life. Depending on the breed these walks could be an hour long(or longer). Try getting up at 5am on a cold and wet winters morning and walking round a field for an hour in the dark, being battered by the rain and sleet, then think to yourself that you're going to do this twice a day for the next 15 years.

*Getting a lie in *

Your dog does not understand weekends, holidays, hangovers, or the fact that you had a late night and want to catch up on some sleep. Your dog will want to get up at the same time every day and go for a walk.

*Toilet training.*
Some people seem to be labouring under the impression that puppies will automatically know that its bad to go to the toilet in the house. Unfortunately they don't really care were they go to the toilet. It takes a lot of hard work to toilet train a dog. If you're lucky you will spend a few weeks having to clean pooh off your carpet, if you're unlucky it could go on for months or even years.

*Training *
I think people see a well behaved dog walking well on the lead, and think that that is how they come. They don't see the years of training and frustration that it took to get to that point. Nor do they appreciate that training is not just a one off event. You don't just take your dog to a few weeks of puppy classes and they are trained. It's a continuous thing that goes on for the dog's entire life

*House proud *
If you are house proud you are going to be in for a shock. Try picturing all your nice furniture after your dog has chewed it, jumped on it with muddy feet, slobbered on it, left fur all over it, tried humping it, and then chewed it some more, then multiply those activates by 100. That is what your entire house will look like.

*Freedom and your social life. *

If you enjoy the spontaneous life, being able to go away on the weekend, or go out with friends after work, you might as well forget it now. Having a dog means that you have to organise your life around them. Everything you do, every plan you make your dogs are going to have to be factored in. If you're thinking that you will just take your dog with you, think again. Having a dog with you when you go on holiday takes a lot of forward planning. You need to find places that allow dogs and then if you're planning on going anywhere during the day you have to plan around your dog. There are a limited number of places you can take your dog.

*Vets bills*
If your lucky your dog will only need to see the vet once a year, however if your unlucky and the dog needs serious veterinary treatment, it could easily run in to thousands of pounds.

*long term commitment*

I don't think that everyone who is getting a dog always thinks about the long term commitment involved. If you're a good dog owner, theb dog is going to be with you for 10-15 years. Regardless of what happens in your life, that dog is going to need you. I think every one who is thinking about getting a dog should think to themselves in 15 years time I am going to be 45 years old(or however old they will be) and think about all the things that could potentially happen in that time, are they going to have children, are they going to move house, are they going to change jobs. Then think about how a dog is going to factor in to their lives,and if their circumstances change are they going to be able to still look after their dog.


----------



## newfiesmum

Don't know if I mentioned this one, but when you have a puppy out, everyone assumes you have never had a dog before and need their advice. I would suggest borrowing an older dog to take along as well, then the know it alls leave you alone!


----------



## kirstymac

all of those things are very true. I have had a new pup for few days and they are full time. its my first pup so any hints or tips on house training would be great... im terrified i confuse him more


----------



## newfiesmum

kirstymac said:


> all of those things are very true. I have had a new pup for few days and they are full time. its my first pup so any hints or tips on house training would be great... im terrified i confuse him more


You need to watch him like a hawk, look for any sign of him sniffing about and when he does, pick him up and take him outside. Stay with him until he has done whatever he has to do, then give him lots of treats and fuss. If you miss him and he does start to go indoors, again just pick him up and take him out.

It is extremely important that you never scold him for going indoors. The dog does not know you are cross because he went indoors, he thinks you are cross because he went at all. That will mean that he associates being told off with you, which in turn will mean that he won't go outside if you are there. He will find places to hide to do his business, because he only gets scolded if you are there.

I hope that makes some sense. If you are consistent with the praise when he goes in the right place, ignoring it when he goes in the wrong place, it won't take long before he is asking to go outside.


----------



## carball

I can't agree any more.


----------



## LouJ69

newfiesmum said:


> Don't know if I mentioned this one, but when you have a puppy out, everyone assumes you have never had a dog before and need their advice. I would suggest borrowing an older dog to take along as well, then the know it alls leave you alone!


Lol, even that doesn't work all the time! I usually get people giving me pointers (usually wrong btw!) and Sibe husky advice. They're usually idiots who don't have a clue and think she's gonna be Mal sized. "show her who's boss", yeah ok, she already knows she is! lol
Dog whisperers my arse, more like dog shouters! lol


----------



## newfiesmum

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, even that doesn't work all the time! I usually get people giving me pointers (usually wrong btw!) and Sibe husky advice. They're usually idiots who don't have a clue and think she's gonna be Mal sized. "show her who's boss", yeah ok, she already knows she is! lol
> Dog whisperers my arse, more like dog shouters! lol


Tell me about it! When Ferdie was a puppy, being rather large, one woman asked me where he slept. When I said next to my bed, she told me I should have knocked that on the head from the start. She looked a bit flabbergasted when I told her that is where I wanted him, that I like the animals in the bedroom with me.

Another one told me that if I let him on the sofa, he would think he is the pack leader. I said: Don't be daft! How is he going to sit on my lap and have a cuddle if he's not allowed on the sofa?

Silly bitches.


----------



## Aromat

couldnt be without one now..well 99.9% of the time


----------



## indigo star

my family are also getting a puppy and i would be glad of some traning advice
and tips because we are not sure on what methods to use


----------



## Dogless

indigo star said:


> my family are also getting a puppy and i would be glad of some traning advice
> and tips because we are not sure on what methods to use


The Training and Behaviour section on here has loads of advice; check out the stickies. If you can't find what you are looking for, start a thread and people will be happy to help :thumbup:.


----------



## Debxan

newfiesmum said:


> Don't know if I mentioned this one, but when you have a puppy out, everyone assumes you have never had a dog before and need their advice. I would suggest borrowing an older dog to take along as well, then the know it alls leave you alone!


Oh how true! When I had my previous dog I had someone come up and tell me how to use a poo bag! (I use a very small spade and Tesco carrier bags as I prefer to not get to "up close and personal" with a fresh one). What a know all.


----------



## Debxan

kirstymac said:


> all of those things are very true. I have had a new pup for few days and they are full time. its my first pup so any hints or tips on house training would be great... im terrified i confuse him more


I am doing the watching like a hawk bit with my new pup and rushing him outside when I think it is necessary. I also take him outside at regular intervals - first thing in the morning, after waking, eating and playing. This is all working really well. It is amazing how quickly he is catching on and I have only had him about 11 days so am really pleased. He has the odd mishap of course but we are getting to the stage that when he is told to go outside and do something - he does.


----------



## piano11raju

Hey Friends, My name is Raju . I have a pet Labrador. Her name is Ruby and she is really the most beautiful Labrador in this world. I know you all have the same opinion about your pets and some day I would like you to share their photos and videos with me. These four-legged animals are really one of the most beautiful creation by God.

Believe me, whenever I am upset or feel alone, she is the one who always cares and gives me a good company. You also might have the same experience.

I still remember the day when Ruby was added to my family member list.

Ruby, you don't know her, have you seen the Gallery section.

She is my Pet Labrador Retriever.

Me and my mother were really worried with the below questions:

1) Where should we keep her? Which place will be best for her?

2) What food should we give her as she was just 3 months old.

3) What guidelines should be followed for toilet-training?

4) When should we give her the first vaccination?

5) What are the toys with which she can play?

YES, THIS IS LIKE BRINGING OUR OWN BABY TO A NEW PLACE AND MAKING THEM FEEL COMFORTABLE.

WE HAVE TO FOLLOW A LOT OF SIMPLE GUIDELINES WHICH WILL HELP OUR PET TO BE COMFORTABLE AND THEY WILL ENJOY OUR COMPANY.

Do Visit the below link, I hope you will like it....
My Pet My Love


----------



## mysticmel

toy breeds run around crazy playing for about 15mins then sleep, they sleep alot like a baby really. so don't think a pup will play with you all day xx


----------



## lizard

Walking is so important, many dogs would ideally spend all day outside


----------



## MabelsMum

mysticmel said:


> toy breeds run around crazy playing for about 15mins then sleep, they sleep alot like a baby really. so don't think a pup will play with you all day xx


My cocker spaniel is just 8 weeks old and she sleeps through the night and then has a two hour rotation from 6:30am, she's awake until about 8:30/9am and then takes herself off to bed and sleeps solidly for two hours wakes up around 11 and so on until about 11pm when she settles for the night...I am not naive enough to believe that this will continue! although I am holding out for restful nights! x

anybody here got any advice about having a cocker at all? I'm new to the breed so any would be useful! x


----------



## Nicky10

There are a lot of cocker people around if you post a thread or do a search there are a few topics about them especially recall or lack of it


----------



## Argent

Just read the first page thinking 'oh dear, this is going to put me off isn't it?', but to be honest, I've gone through ALL that with Oscar (mum's dog) and to me, it is to be expected that all of that stuff comes with owning a dog! 

Thought I was in for a rough wake-up call then - turns out I'm made for dog-owning. I'm up and ready to get out for a walk before Oscar most mornings!


----------



## MabelsMum

Nicky10 said:


> There are a lot of cocker people around if you post a thread or do a search there are a few topics about them especially recall or lack of it


Brilliant thanks, I'm so worried about the recall! just have visions of running around the park whilst Mabel thinks its a game! x


----------



## cazypetfood

We Sold one of our GSD's from last years litter, when we vetted the new owner, they were perfect!

A month ago the beautiful bow was returned to us, guess why?

It turns out the husband has a childhood fear of dog hair!!!

He has been re-homed now, but the morale of the story is that with our dogs, you can;t be house proud, afraid of wet dogs and the smell, and heavy moulting twice a year..

Bear this in mind amongst other things if you are lookign to buy a big heavy coated dog.


----------



## newfiesmum

cazypetfood said:


> We Sold one of our GSD's from last years litter, when we vetted the new owner, they were perfect!
> 
> A month ago the beautiful bow was returned to us, guess why?
> 
> It turns out the husband has a childhood fear of dog hair!!!
> 
> He has been re-homed now, but the morale of the story is that with our dogs, you can;t be house proud, afraid of wet dogs and the smell, and heavy moulting twice a year..
> 
> Bear this in mind amongst other things if you are lookign to buy a big heavy coated dog.


While I can understand anyone having a phobia about absolutely anything, (I have a few bizarre ones myself) why should it take a month to rediscover it? Sounds like an excuse to me.

I think if you are concerned about dog hairs, dog smells, mud or anything else of that nature, you should not have a dog at all. Lots of people go for short haired dogs, thinking that they won't get any hairs anywhere, when in fact I think short hair is worse - it sticks to everything and is harder to get out.

My house, as you can imagine, is immaculate - never a hair out of place:


----------



## mgarr

For goodness sake they see a puppy and want one and dont think about all that comes with it and losing fur wet dog smell mud all in the house and chewing are just some of the things you have to put up with im not house proud but you have to bear in mind you are going to have dog hair no matter how much you hoover mop the floor or clean :mad2:


----------



## LolaBoo

People think awwwwwwwwwwwwww puppy cute lets get one

They really do not realise the hard work that goes into having a puppy

Then when they do they cant cope and get rid really makes my blood boil that:mad2:

Being house proud with a puppy isnt a option you have 

Sleepless nights,fur everywhere dog smells, mess, puddy paws you name it 

But in the end it is well worth it with the love and cuddles and wet licks of a morning when they 1st see you 

You wouldnt have a baby without thinking long and hard about it so why not the same with a puppy


----------



## PatrickCampbell

I agree with your points and really looking after a dog is not an easy task. But, getting a dog or puppy depends on ones preferences. I personally feel lot of affection towards them because they are adorable, loyal and friendly and provide love, devotion and happiness.


----------



## Argent

PatrickCampbell said:


> I agree with your points and really looking after a dog is not an easy task. But, getting a dog or puppy depends on one's preferences. I personally feel lot of affection towards them because they are adorable, loyal and friendly and provide love, devotion and happiness.


Well yes, but what most people are saying here is, yes there is all the lovely stuff, but you have to put up with a lot of mess and a lot of time training before you get that adorable, loyal, loving, devoted, happy companion - puppies are lovely, but they haven't read the house rules before coming home!

What I'm saying is, if you like the idea of having a dog, you need to be aware of and accept the challenges that come with it.


----------



## newfiesmum

PatrickCampbell said:


> I agree with your points and really looking after a dog is not an easy task. But, getting a dog or puppy depends on one's preferences. I personally feel lot of affection towards them because they are adorable, loyal and friendly and provide love, devotion and happiness.


The thread is to warn people who get a puppy then come here complaining that it is biting, or crapping on the floor, or chewing up the furniture. I wish the stupid woman I came across, who bought the most delightful 8 week old goldie pup and sold him on the internet two weeks later because "he was vicious"! had perhaps got some advice first.

Puppies bite, it is what they do. They also don't come with an instinct to go toilet in the garden, nor to know what they can and can't chew. Whenever I have had a puppy, I have expected to get bitten, have the house chewed up and clear up mess off the floor. Sadly, too many people do not expect it.


----------



## kevin123

Nice thread, i also want to get a good puppy soon, i read all your detail which you provide in your thread nice information man, and specially your training advise, Thanks for such a good information.


----------



## gemcml

Excellent thread!!!:smilewinkgrin:

A friend of mine told me yesterday that a friend of hers bought a puppy - Literally had the pup 24 hours and gave him/her away because he/she kept weeing/pooing chewing, biting, jumping up at the kids etc so she gave him/her away!!! :cursing:

What did she expect exactly??????????????????

Some people look no further than the puppy dog eyes and the cute little bundle of fluff!! 

I think its fair to say that even with months of researching the right breed for you, planning, knowing what to expect and thinking you're prepared, you can never be truly prepared for a puppy! and i think most people will suffer the 'post puppy blues' no matter how much you think you know what you're doing! once he/she is there then it will hit you!! I am ashamed to say that was me last week!! :frown2: Now i am totally besotted with him! :001_wub:


----------



## maryrose1977

when buying a puppy consider the future. A dog is for life and not just to throw away once you get a real baby. 

Far too many people also buy dogs and pets in general because of a TV show or a film. 101 Dalmatians is an example.


----------



## gemcml

maryrose1977 said:


> when buying a puppy consider the future. A dog is for life and not just to throw away once you get a real baby.
> 
> Far too many people also buy dogs and pets in general because of a TV show or a film. 101 Dalmatians is an example.


Very true!! Or Beethoven!

A lot of people look no further than their looks! I've always loved Alaskan Malamutes - but could never own one myself as wouldn't fit into my lifestyle.
But many people will buy without even looking into the knowledge of the breed just because they look nice!


----------



## newfiesmum

gemcml said:


> Very true!! Or Beethoven!
> 
> A lot of people look no further than their looks! I've always loved Alaskan Malamutes - but could never own one myself as wouldn't fit into my lifestyle.
> But many people will buy without even looking into the knowledge of the breed just because they look nice!


I have talked many a person out of a husky or an Akita, simply because when I asked why they wanted that particular breed they have replied because they are beautiful! And I have known their circumstances and known they were not the right breed. Fortunately, people do sometimes ask my advice about getting a dog.

But the majority of new dog owners do buy for looks. They think a dog is a dog, just different sizes and different looks. I was guilty of that myself when I bought my retriever some 20 years ago. Now I know better.

The same can be said of horses to people who do not have experience. The pony is cheap and looks nice, but then they wonder why a show pony is no good at showjumping.

I wish more people would come to forums like these before dashing out and buying a dog.


----------



## akitagalore

So very true, there are too many people taking on a puppy because it looks sweet and cuddly,dont look at the big picture.I am a member of Jawt Japenese Akita welfare trust and we see so many dogs bought as young puppies then decide they dont have the time for them or they are chewing up the house while left alone all day.I just love walking my Keisha (Akita) even in the rain as long as i have weatherproofs on its the best feeling,just her and myself.

We lost our 13 yr old American Cocker Spaniel in January and would now like to find a dog for Keisha,a small one,she misses Brett so much its not fair on her,and yes i will train it and walk it like i do Keisha.This topic is good if it makes people think twice before committing to a dog that you will have for about 15 years well done the forum!!


----------



## mgarr

This makes me so mad wlhy do people go out and buy a puppie everyone SHOULD know that a puppie will wee/shite ect ect ect all in the house like us we only use to let Harvey into the sitting room when we are in there as well other wise he was in the kichen or his crate before some1 shoots me down if we are in the kichen and he is there as well he would try and get into his crate by banging on it then we would open it Harvey loves his crate and in the morning when we open it to let him out he just looks at you as if to say I am not ready to come out ;;;;;


----------



## newfiesmum

mgarr said:


> This makes me so mad wlhy do people go out and buy a puppie everyone SHOULD know that a puppie will wee/shite ect ect ect all in the house like us we only use to let Harvey into the sitting room when we are in there as well other wise he was in the kichen or his crate before some1 shoots me down if we are in the kichen and he is there as well he would try and get into his crate by banging on it then we would open it Harvey loves his crate and in the morning when we open it to let him out he just looks at you as if to say I am not ready to come out ;;;;;


Victoria Stilwell had a woman on her programme once whose JR shat all over the house. She didn't know she had to housetrain him, thought he would figure it out for himself.

People think, puppy. cute, cuddly, we can play and take it for walks. They never consider that he is going to mess everywhere and when he does they don't want him any more.

I have always fallen hopelessly in love with my dogs the minute I have seen them; I wouldn't care what they did, they are staying!


----------



## DCSB

I think this is a great post! When we decided to get a dog we considered the responsibilities but what we learnt was that there are some things that you can't guess or you may not be prepared for. 
Ruby (my dog) was a puppy from a rescue center, choosing the dog was the first challenge we faced, you can't just choose the really cute one, you have to think about the needs of the dog and the traits of the breed.
My realities are: 
-Walking! the dog doesnt stop wanting exercise when its rainy or snowing!
- Holidays... we found that we do more camping now as its easier for the dog because we can take her with us. If we go abroad we have to look into care for the dog.
-Other Pets! We have a cat and Ruby hates it, she used to chase it and everything. We found a balance in the end.
- Training. Some dogs are easier to train than others, Ruby didn't go for treats so we had to use toys and general affection as a reward. 
- The house. Put it this way... there is never a time in our house when there isn't a bottle of zoflora or dettol. And we have a stock of plug in and non plug in air fresheners.
- The car. Luckily we had enough room in the boot however that doesn't mean the dog will stay there.

Again I think this is and would have been a useful thread for when we were getting Ruby.  after the hard work, its very rewarding.


----------



## Ancientlovely

Hi, 
Read this before buying a puppy and then knew the realisiteis. Didnt put me off. 
Now have a wonderful Cavachon aged 6 months. What a brilliant dog. House trained in no time at all and no no accidents. Always 'goes' when out for a walk - and doesn't need much exercise either - just right for me. 

A lovely temperament, non distructive. Playful, but generally calm and beautiful natured, he is melted into the family. He even accompanies us when we go visiting. People often say he looks like a teddy bear but on a lead when I take him out. He is really fluffy and easy to keep clean. I can't praise this breed enough. Adorable.


----------



## HarrietHound dog clothing

Great post, it is amazing how many people get dogs and don't think they need to train them. I've got a little chihuahua and i'm always worried that a bigger, untrained dog will hurt him or flatten him! My husband is keen to get a Huskie, are they good family dogs?


----------



## hutch6

Ancientlovely said:


> Now have a wonderful Cavachon aged 6 months.


WTF is a Cavachon?

Is it a mongrel of some description?


----------



## RAINYBOW

AHhhhhhhhhhhhh see now THIS is exactly the sort of thread i need. THIS will cure me


----------



## raggie doll

I was wondering i have a house of cats and kittens, but would love to have a dog/puppie as well, anybody had much experience with this?


----------



## HarrietHound dog clothing

I've always had cats and dogs in the house together, ever since I can remember! There's no reason why these two "foes" can't live together in perfect harmony, the key to having a happy house hold is to try and get your cat and dog at the same time so they grow up together and become used to the other one being around.
It's a bit harder to bring in a puppy if you've already got a cat, they can be stubborn little blitters! However as your puppy matures the cat will become used to them being around. I find the opposite can be said of bringing a kitten into a dog's home, the dog is a lot more accepting and welcomes the kitten in quicker than the other way round. Here's a pic of my gang getting along....


----------



## newfiesmum

I have reported the above post.


----------



## raggie doll

newfiesmum said:


> I have reported the above post.


wow did i miss something which post


----------



## newfiesmum

raggie doll said:


> wow did i miss something which post


It was advertising an "escort" service in New York. I don't know why these idiots think it is going to stay there.

Perhaps it was the word "dogs" that got them confused.


----------



## raggie doll

newfiesmum said:


> It was advertising an "escort" service in New York. I don't know why these idiots think it is going to stay there.
> 
> Perhaps it was the word "dogs" that got them confused.


hahaha what idiots how dare they this is a animal sanctuary lol good on you for removing it


----------



## newfiesmum

HarrietHound dog clothing said:


> I've always had cats and dogs in the house together, ever since I can remember! There's no reason why these two "foes" can't live together in perfect harmony, the key to having a happy house hold is to try and get your cat and dog at the same time so they grow up together and become used to the other one being around.
> It's a bit harder to bring in a puppy if you've already got a cat, they can be stubborn little blitters! However as your puppy matures the cat will become used to them being around. I find the opposite can be said of bringing a kitten into a dog's home, the dog is a lot more accepting and welcomes the kitten in quicker than the other way round. Here's a pic of my gang getting along....


Just to be clear, I did NOT mean the above post! The porn site advert has been removed.


----------



## loubar

hutch6 said:


> WTF is a Cavachon?
> 
> Is it a mongrel of some description?


I had to google it as I was curious. Cavachon is a cross of a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and a Bichon Frise Hybrid. They look very cute.


----------



## hope

very true but if only people did think of these things before getting a puppy


----------



## SnuggleSacks

I love this thread!!!!  xx


----------



## Oscar chases ducks

Had our pup 4 weeks now. I thought it would be hard work but had not really thought implications of having to get up on a Saturday and Sunday at 5 or 6 ish to go out in the garden or walk up our muddy track in wellies, pj's and waterproof - with a torch in the wind/gales, to make sure he goes outside before his breakfast! 
Thought kids would be fighting over the chore - silly me!
On his first night - he kept us up all night as we comforted and consoled him that I went into work the next day wearing odd boots - life certainly has changed since having a dog. Not all for the better but wouldn't change it - love him to bits.


----------



## smokey11

very good thread. I think what I dislike the most is looking for a trashcan after picking up wet and slimy poo.


----------



## mum2toad

What a brilliant thread! Have had the most fun reading this for the last half an hour and do you know what? I'm even more excited about picking our new pup up next week  (Though I have now decided to double bag poop just in case)

We're a large family and I'm used to not having a 'showhome' house. I constantly trip over toys on the floor; spilt juice in puddles; my boys dig holes in the garden; my girls 'prune' bushes to make fairy houses  so a pup should fit right on in there with the existing madness!

I'm not naive and I know everything will change but it's the promise of that which made us take this life changing decision of having another family member. And dogs are just that aren't they? An extension of our families... 

Now I may post back here in a few weeks time, be sure to remind me I wrote this!!!!


----------



## newfiesmum

mum2toad said:


> What a brilliant thread! Have had the most fun reading this for the last half an hour and do you know what? I'm even more excited about picking our new pup up next week  (Though I have now decided to double bag poop just in case)
> 
> We're a large family and I'm used to not having a 'showhome' house. I constantly trip over toys on the floor; spilt juice in puddles; my boys dig holes in the garden; my girls 'prune' bushes to make fairy houses  so a pup should fit right on in there with the existing madness!
> 
> I'm not naive and I know everything will change but it's the promise of that which made us take this life changing decision of having another family member. And dogs are just that aren't they? An extension of our families...
> 
> Now I may post back here in a few weeks time, be sure to remind me I wrote this!!!!


When you post back you MUST post photographs of the little one.


----------



## Blythblyth

This is a great thread. 
I just got a standard poodle puppy Izi, 12 weeks old (have just written a post about him biting my step-son). 
I knew it wouldn't be easy which is why I've waited until the right moment to get a dog. I am however (now) the only one in the house training and looking after him which I love even though he's a nightmare at time! My only problem is I can't watch him all the time and when left with my partner on my return there is always a wee and maybe poo waiting for me - my partner completly oblivious to it!! 
I will just keep up the training and hope Izi turns out okay! He's going to get pretty big soon! Eeeek! 
Amy


----------



## newfiesmum

Blythblyth said:


> This is a great thread.
> I just got a standard poodle puppy Izi, 12 weeks old (have just written a post about him biting my step-son).
> I knew it wouldn't be easy which is why I've waited until the right moment to get a dog. I am however (now) the only one in the house training and looking after him which I love even though he's a nightmare at time! My only problem is I can't watch him all the time and when left with my partner on my return there is always a wee and maybe poo waiting for me - my partner completly oblivious to it!!
> I will just keep up the training and hope Izi turns out okay! He's going to get pretty big soon! Eeeek!
> Amy


Hi, Amy and welcome to the forum. It must be to do with the genetic makeup of the male that they do not "notice" anything that is yukky to clear up.

The pup will not be housetrained if someone sits and watches him toilet on the floor and does not bother to pick the pup up and take him outside. Perhaps you could consider a crate for when you are out (for the boyfriend, I mean)


----------



## Nat28

all i can say is.......puppys are hard work!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Rolosmum

Not sure if this has been covered but the only thing that shocked me about having a puppy, is the sheer worry you have for them, if they do something unexpected, go lame, hurt themselves in anyway, it is worse than the worry i have for my kids because they can not tell you what the problem is!


----------



## newfiesmum

Rolosmum said:


> Not sure if this has been covered but the only thing that shocked me about having a puppy, is the sheer worry you have for them, if they do something unexpected, go lame, hurt themselves in anyway, it is worse than the worry i have for my kids because they can not tell you what the problem is!


I can relate to that. Imagine how I felt when Joshua got heat stroke at only 10 weeks. I was frantic with worry, had no idea what it was. I couldn't get him to the vet fast enough.


----------



## Rolosmum

Even now beyond puppy hood, because they cant tell you what is wrong it is such a worry, that is without factoring in that so much costs you so much with vets bills and so although you obviously go if you have to, you would have to be very wealthy to go for absolutely every questionable thing so you try to not go if it isnt needed as so much of the expense falls just under the amount of the insurance excess every time.

The worry of the do they dont they need the vet, can it wait a day or so etc!


----------



## Barkie

Even after you have got over the sleepless night/s and the house-training it isn't necessarily all plain sailing. You house-trained the pup so well that it now fervently desires to go toilet outside. Then when they go through a fear period and feel agitated at some noise outside they may do a wee on the way to the door and feel dreadful / guilty about having failed and beat themselves up about it so they feel more stressed. And because it's a fear period of irrational thought they may also expect you will be cross....even if you aren't going to be. You have befriended your new pup so it looks to you for everything, you have always been able to make them feel happy and comfortable and now you can't make these now suddenly frightening noises go away.


----------



## jlushh

Following: even as an adult my GSD follows me everywhere, it's sometimes hard not to get annoyed, I'm cooking - she is sat next to my feet, I'm eating - she's under the table, watching TV - sat on my feet, in bed - sat right at the door, sometimes snoring or barging against to get in. 

Hah.


----------



## Maria 1970

Agree these are all valid points......I do just love the way us dog owners tell all the nightmare stories and always end with "but they are worth it". I wouldnt be without my pup (still not quite housetrained) and one of the good points for me is she keeps me fit and healthy with all the walking.:wink:


----------



## Maria 1970

Couldn't agree more my pup was in the vets 10 days after I got her really poorly and I could hardly cope.


----------



## Roofs

Have just read though this with some trepidation as we get out first ever puppy next month... and now I'm eternaly grateful for already being a horse owner so partially used to the mess, early mornings and animals that take a priority over everything! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Bass82

Hi! I'm thinking to get a dog ...I live in the country and have children..Could you recommend what a good friend could it be? a breed I mean?


----------



## Dogless

Bass82 said:


> Hi! I'm thinking to get a dog ...I live in the country and have children..Could you recommend what a good friend could it be? a breed I mean?


Why don't you start a thread asking for advice in 'Dog Chat' with a bit of detail about your lifestyle and what you do / don't want in a dog? I'm sure lots of people will help.


----------



## gumball12

hi thinking of getting a dog but i have a young child and cat and wondered if anyone could recommed a breed of dog that would be suitable for both of these loves in my life


----------



## Dogless

gumball12 said:


> hi thinking of getting a dog but i have a young child and cat and wondered if anyone could recommed a breed of dog that would be suitable for both of these loves in my life


Why don't you start a thread in Dog Chat where more people will look at it than this one, giving a few more details about your likes / dislikes and lifestyle and I am sure that people will help!


----------



## gubean

Well thank you for this thread its had me in stitches and has been an eye opener :biggrin5:
It has made me wonder if we are doing the right thing getting a puppy.

Clothes - not bothered I live in cornwall live on th ebeach and never really dress up all that much

walks - we walk all the time so it will benice to have a reason to go out, bit worried when its cold or wet or we're ill tho 

Now heres where I worry, I have cream carpets throughout lol Bit house proud, so Im worried about wet paws, but I do have a utility room I can dry them off.

Also sleepless nights! Do they really pine at night? Could I bring them up with us at night in their cage? With a cuddly toy maybe?

Thats it really my 2 worries, the carpet and my sleep


----------



## Sled dog hotel

gubean said:


> Well thank you for this thread its had me in stitches and has been an eye opener :biggrin5:
> It has made me wonder if we are doing the right thing getting a puppy.
> 
> Clothes - not bothered I live in cornwall live on th ebeach and never really dress up all that much
> 
> walks - we walk all the time so it will benice to have a reason to go out, bit worried when its cold or wet or we're ill tho
> 
> Now heres where I worry, I have cream carpets throughout lol Bit house proud, so Im worried about wet paws, but I do have a utility room I can dry them off.
> 
> Also sleepless nights! Do they really pine at night? Could I bring them up with us at night in their cage? With a cuddly toy maybe?
> 
> Thats it really my 2 worries, the carpet and my sleep


Buy yourself a Bissle carpet shampooer and the home with pets shampoo for it. problem sorted, you can use it for spot accdents and clean the whole thing Ive got light carpets and thats survived 2 pups with the help of my trusty Bisell. Oh and th Ridovet pet stain and odout remover too.

I slept this lot have always slept where I sleep -problem sorted. First 2 or 3 weeks took them out when they woked to stirred to pee, then went rhrough after that.


----------



## Teddy Red Lab

One other tip- expect to fork out every two weeks to have gel nails (on you not the dog!) as your nails get absolutely RUINED! I had lovely nails until Teddy came along, now I have lovely, expensive gel nails- another unexpected outgoing of having a puppy!!!


----------



## newfiesmum

gubean said:


> Well thank you for this thread its had me in stitches and has been an eye opener :biggrin5:
> It has made me wonder if we are doing the right thing getting a puppy.
> 
> Clothes - not bothered I live in cornwall live on th ebeach and never really dress up all that much
> 
> walks - we walk all the time so it will benice to have a reason to go out, bit worried when its cold or wet or we're ill tho
> 
> Now heres where I worry, I have cream carpets throughout lol Bit house proud, so Im worried about wet paws, but I do have a utility room I can dry them off.
> 
> Also sleepless nights! Do they really pine at night? Could I bring them up with us at night in their cage? With a cuddly toy maybe?
> 
> Thats it really my 2 worries, the carpet and my sleep


My daughter has a spaniel with cream carpets, and she lives on a farm so lots of muck and mud. She also has a conservatory leading into a kitchen and she manages to keep the carpet clean.

I always have puppies to sleep with me. Simplest way, no crying, no unhappy pup, no sleepless nights.


----------



## Dogless

Sled dog hotel said:


> Buy yourself a Bissle carpet shampooer and the home with pets shampoo for it. problem sorted, you can use it for spot accdents and clean the whole thing Ive got light carpets and thats survived 2 pups with the help of my trusty Bisell. Oh and th Ridovet pet stain and odout remover too.


Second the Bissel......it is fab!!


----------



## Emzy22

i have 2 younge children a cat and cream carpets! we got our pup 5weeks ago.
Ellie. labrador x collie she learns quick and is gd with the kids.

sleepless nights- depends how you treat them, The 1st night with Ellie i had NO sleep, she is in a crate in the living room, she wouldnt let me leave so i told her NO when she pined and sat with my back to her the whole night! she is fine now

depends what you like in a dog as to what breed. - big,small etc


----------



## gubean

Thank you for the tips. I have no nails so no worries there lol

Ive put a post about th epuppies I have seen so depending what people think I may be getting one in 3 weeks!!


----------



## PetCartoons

So true re this:

"B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)"

My large black lab ensures I vaccum daily and mop daily! Not something I expected...a small price to pay however  

That said, when he goes to doggy heaven, I shall be getting a smaller, non-malting, welly wearing, trained in domestic chores poochy!!


----------



## Lins61

Excellent thread thank you! To be honest I haven't seen anything that's made me go "oh god no" as I've already thought that most of this might happen!!

Our local hall has some pretty good dog training classes that start right from 11 weeks onwards - as far as you want to go really. So I thought it may be a good idea for me and daughter (aged 9) to attend right from the start (then we can all be trained together!)

I'm still looking forward to getting Mr Pickle. It's a life change for sure but one that, although challenging, I think we will find very rewarding.


----------



## newfiesmum

Lins61 said:


> Excellent thread thank you! To be honest I haven't seen anything that's made me go "oh god no" as I've already thought that most of this might happen!!
> 
> Our local hall has some pretty good dog training classes that start right from 11 weeks onwards - as far as you want to go really. So I thought it may be a good idea for me and daughter (aged 9) to attend right from the start (then we can all be trained together!)
> 
> I'm still looking forward to getting Mr Pickle. It's a life change for sure but one that, although challenging, I think we will find very rewarding.


I would suggest that you go dogless to this training class and sit in, see what their methods are and how many dogs. Sometimes they are not what we expect and they are overcrowded. Any mention of your being the dog's pack leader and run for the hills!


----------



## Lins61

Good plan! Oh meant to say I'm not overly house-proud, we have laminate flooring downstairs throughout, the rugs I'm not bothered about - they can be replaced eventually and as for dust.. well it seems to settle every two days anyway!


----------



## springerpete

Thought I'd put my two pennies worth in here.
I agree with all that's gone before, in fact some people have pointed out things I wouldn't have thought of. Yes, dogs are hard work on times, pups can be a nightmare at first, getting up in the middle of the night to let them out, the odd ''Accident'' that invariably occurs on the rug and not the tiled floor, When they get older, the fact that , regardless of the weather or the fact that you may be coming down with the worst virus known to medical science, they still look to you to take them out, Then there's the frustrations as training begins, it's always two steps forward and one back, the ''Teenage'' phase, real hair tearing this.
So, I ask myself, why do I still do it, why put myself through all of this grief ??
One day, when the training is done, I'll be out on a shoot and one or the other of my lads will pull of a long retreive that is as close to perfect as it can get, one that the other dogs may have missed. Then all the hard work, the sleepless nights and the climbing from my sick bed to walk them will all be worth it..........


----------



## mummyschnauzer

A Mini Schnazuer is a easy breed to train so mucky paws on floors are a no no in my houe I just train him to sit by the back door, where his towl is hanging, and once the paws are wiped he's off. 

Realities for me:- 20 PLUS years ago when I had my first Mini. 

1. Going out isn't a spontaneous thing anymore, have to train puppykins to stay on his own, and not feel like he is being abandoned.
2. Holidays used to be a last minute thing, a few clothes in a case and off we'd go. After visiting a few dog kennels, the guilt got to me so we bought a second hand Camper Van and dog came too, then 2 and finally 3 together, but we had really good fun and lots of good memories. Nice to get up when you like and do nothing all day or plan your day and fill it up with dog walking which is as good as being on a diet.

3. Extra cost of injections, dog Insurance, Chipped, numerous toys, couldn't resist the latest dog trends etc., etc.,
4. Feeding Pooch first so you get some peace when eating your own meal, or the big sad eyes, puts you off your own tea
5. Discussing who is walking the dog, communication at last, could go days before without speaking just little notes left everywhere.
6. Larger car to accommodate kids, equipment, dog, O/H the list is endless.
7. Doors now get closed especially front door, saving on heating costs - loads.
8. Hair cut for everyone, now includes dog as he doesn't moult so has to be clippered.
9. Bed fighting space, everyone rushes up to bed now to make sure everone has a bit of bed before Dog claims his.
10. What did we all do before we had a furry litle bundle to share all our ups and downs, and our joy and tears, or walks in the sun and rain.
Life is good I like sharing, my life with my dog.


----------



## Siddog

I have a lurcher puppy of three months, so can I add that your social life also goes for a burton. We can only go out for a short time or take it in turns! Having people round is slightly fraught as we are trying to train him and well meaning people make loads of fuss of him or otherwise unknowingly sabotage our efforts. He is lovely but he is hard work and he is still weeing in the house on a regular basis. Nothing is safe from being chewed and I am obsessed by kitchen towel, urine destroyer and cleaning the kitchen floor. We have also started to talk about 'mummy and daddy' to the dog - never thought I would sink that far!


----------



## Dogs4Evar

Thank you for putting everything into perspective. These are certainly some very valid points and I hope people consult and acknowledge everything you said in this thread before getting their first dog/puppy.

Good job!


----------



## lovehoundsedinburgh

Agree with all of the above but I notice no one has mentioned money. My dogs are expensive. Ive stopped counting how much I spend on them. I dont spoil them with lots of unnecessary stuff but the insurance, food, vets fees, care when I am away, dog walking if you have to work...it all adds up. I know they are worth it and I certainly dont grudge it but it should be taken into careful consideration.


----------



## Rolosmum

And after this week i have learnt that you need to be strong enough to cope with grief that other dogs cause to your dogs and you, even when you do nothing wrong you have a lot to learn about other people and the way they handle their dogs.


----------



## katesk9s

this is a great thread. I used to work for a breeder in london i am now a dog walker . I have seen so often people buying puppies and not realising the hard work and dedication involved and bringing back the puppy after a week. Another massive problem i have noticed since walking is some of my clients have bought a breed that is so unsuitable. The most recent excuse for a lady buying a tt was i dont like dogs i bought him for the kids and i had to buy a dog i was attracted to and to no supprise he has a lot of problems socially with other dogs because she never walks him she pays me 3 times a week the other 4 forget it...


----------



## MeganRose

Just read through this entire thread, and all I can say is; even the gross things, I really can't wait for! haha


----------



## Siddog

five and a half months now and Sid still doing the odd wee on the floor, well not every day. His recall actually gone downhill and he scavenges everything. He is lovely but it would all be very difficult if my partner were not unemployed so around for 2 and a half hour walking sessions ever day. I don't regret getting him but it is really only possible because of my partner's circumstances.


----------



## Siddog

My lurcher puppy just like teenage son. Doesn't wake up 'till midday, you'd have to drag him for a walk before 11.30am. Doesn't like the dark so won't walk at night. That leaves mega walks during the day but he sleeps in between walks pretty much and we get a lie in whenever we want - only prob is he comes on our bed early morning but small price to pay for the lie in, even if we are a bit scrunched up around him in the bed. He's getting pretty big!


----------



## CockersIndie

Colette said:


> *Attitudes (in your own home)* - Training dogs is a hell of a lot easier than training people. Expect one family member to always encourage jumping up, another to always give tidbits from the table, one that will always excuse any bad behaviour but another that will nag at your dog for something he did days ago. And don't expect anyone to do the things they promised!! When it comes down to it, all the training, all the grooming, all the poop-scooping will be left up to you. And remember - when he is looking his best and behaving, he is "their" dog. When he is naughty, noisy, covered in mud and trying to hump the neighbours old gran - he is "yours".


this is one of the most frustrating parts!! i'll carefully have laid out training regimes, feeding times, good manners etc for Indie and then my dad will blow it all out of the water within five seconds! i have to continuously nag and train *him* before i have a chance with Indie. sadly, it's an ongoing battle!!


----------



## finnbar

hi i have a yorkie aged 11 but i am getting a yorkie pup he is 6 weeks at the moment we will get him soon.:will they et on ?


----------



## MrRustyRead

when i clicked on this thread i thought, oh god! im gunna never want a dog after reading this.

then after reading it i thought wayyy i want one now!

i used to being covered in dirt, out in the rain. and after standing in cat sick and dead animals they have brought in picking up poo etc doesnt bother me.

also finding hair all over my clothes i couldnt care less, the only unpleasant thing about hair is when you find a nice long jet black cat hair in the cheek of you mouth with no clue how it got there haha!


----------



## Jefers

sabulba said:


> hi...
> This is a good move to adopt a puppy for the specific purpose and you can find two or more than two qualities in the same dog by choosing the most appropriate dog breed.


I may have missed something so i will only say... what?

what does breed have to do with anything?hmy:


----------



## newfiesmum

Jefers said:


> I may have missed something so i will only say... what?
> 
> what does breed have to do with anything?hmy:


I think what he is trying to say is to choose the appropriate breed to suit your lifestyle. That makes a lot of sense to me. Dogs end up in rescue all the time because some idiot has bought a puppy for its looks alone, then found out they can't cope.

Even when they should know better, it happens. My dogs' breeder had two brought back because they got too big - they are a giant breed ffs! People might fancy the idea of owning a giant dog, then can't cope with the reality.


----------



## Jefers

newfiesmum said:


> I think what he is trying to say is to choose the appropriate breed to suit your lifestyle. That makes a lot of sense to me. Dogs end up in rescue all the time because some idiot has bought a puppy for its looks alone, then found out they can't cope.
> 
> Even when they should know better, it happens. My dogs' breeder had two brought back because they got too big - they are a giant breed ffs! People might fancy the idea of owning a giant dog, then can't cope with the reality.


well yes - size matters regarding exercise and walks.

sorry if i just don't get it - surely you would know how large a dog will grow?

i have an american bulldog and he's great in every way - but he needs 2 good long walks and runs everyday - but then i knew that before i got him...

i love walking in the park at 6am lol

i just don't know what people expect when they get a dog - surely with the internet they can do some research?


----------



## Jefers

this is Scoobs btw


----------



## newfiesmum

Jefers said:


> well yes - size matters regarding exercise and walks.
> 
> sorry if i just don't get it - surely you would know how large a dog will grow?
> 
> i have an american bulldog and he's great in every way - but he needs 2 good long walks and runs everyday - but then i knew that before i got him...
> 
> i love walking in the park at 6am lol
> 
> i just don't know what people expect when they get a dog - surely with the internet they can do some research?


They can, but unfortunately they don't. I have talked a few people out of buying a dog I knew wouldn't suit them. In all cases, when asked why they wanted an Akita or a Husky, the answer is "they are lovely". Yes, they are lovely, but they are also hard work. I don't think novice dog buyers realise that there is more to a dog than its looks.

Unfortunately, people do fancy the idea of a giant breed. You get a lot of kudos, a lot of people want to stop and admire them; that is all great, and sometimes that is what attracts people. The reality is constant moulting, a lot of slobber, large insurance premium, large vet bills and a massive food bill. And they take up an awful lot of room.

A lot of people will buy a spaniel, nice looking dog, not too big nor too small, not too bad to groom - but the energy levels would kill me off!

Your dog is lovely; I see you appreciate him as I do mine. I knew what I was getting, the bigger the better.

I think this is the sort of thing the previous poster meant, though his English wasn't good.

Welcome to the forum, by the way. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Following much mooching on the free ads i feel compelled to say -

*DO NOT BUY A PUPPY AT THE SAME TIME AS OR JUST BEFORE THE ARRIVAL OF A NEW BABY !!!!!!!!*

Unless you have had both before and TRULY understand the work involved in having both at the same time 

Keep on seeing this as a reason for very young puppies being rehomed 
ut: .


----------



## newfiesmum

RAINYBOW said:


> Following much mooching on the free ads i feel compelled to say -
> 
> *DO NOT BUY A PUPPY AT THE SAME TIME AS OR JUST BEFORE THE ARRIVAL OF A NEW BABY !!!!!!!!*
> 
> Unless you have had both before and TRULY understand the work involved in having both at the same time
> 
> Keep on seeing this as a reason for very young puppies being rehomed
> ut: .


Yes, and it doesn't half sicken me. If I can when I have time, I shall try to post the 20 year old video I have. Grandson, 18 months old, retriever four months old, baby 6 hours old in her mother's lap. Grandson and dog both inspecting the baby who both became his best playmates.


----------



## redginald

Ah we sort of made this mistake, we lost our "big" lab last year. We have 2 toddlers and we wanted a dogue de bordeaux for yrs. when we lost our lab we felt a big gap in our family and quickly decided to bring in a ddb puppy, thinking we are used to big dogs, our lab was excitable, a ddb wouldnt be much bigger and a bigger dog would be slower, more deliberate, docile so went for it ut:

now we have two young kids, and a 7Month old puppy that's already bigger than our lab full of energy, zombies, and isn't 100% on boundaries as he's still a pup.........i didn't think of that :idea: hopefully we will eventually end up with the gentle giant we wanted but big breeds mean BIG nutty puppies!!

you won't find our dog in the free ads, but doesn't mean its been easy. We obviously had the normal puppy issues of toilet training etc as well as looking after the kids, a few behavior issues, and a massive clumsy pup. Its obviously my own fault, but what im trying to say is seriously think before getting a pup with young kids, kids are hard enough as it is without a puppy making it much harder. I wouldnt do it again to be honest.

And that's our puppy, can't imagine what its like trying to keep your sanity with a 7 month old newfie pup and kids !!


----------



## RAINYBOW

redginald said:


> Ah we sort of made this mistake, we lost our "big" lab last year. We have 2 toddlers and we wanted a dogue de bordeaux for yrs. when we lost our lab we felt a big gap in our family and quickly decided to bring in a ddb puppy, thinking we are used to big dogs, our lab was excitable, a ddb wouldnt be much bigger and a bigger dog would be slower, more deliberate, docile so went for it ut:
> 
> now we have two young kids, and a 7Month old puppy that's already bigger than our lab full of energy, zombies, and isn't 100% on boundaries as he's still a pup.........i didn't think of that :idea: hopefully we will eventually end up with the gentle giant we wanted but big breeds mean BIG nutty puppies!!
> 
> you won't find our dog in the free ads, but doesn't mean its been easy. We obviously had the normal puppy issues of toilet training etc as well as looking after the kids, a few behavior issues, and a massive clumsy pup. Its obviously my own fault, but what im trying to say is seriously think before getting a pup with young kids, kids are hard enough as it is without a puppy making it much harder. I wouldnt do it again to be honest.
> 
> And that's our puppy, can't imagine what its like trying to keep your sanity with a 7 month old newfie pup and kids !!


I think lots of people make the mistake of thinking it's the perfect time and that they will have lots of time on their hands being on maternity leave etc but the reality of having a new baby (especially your first) is mind blowingly all consuming.

I can see why people "think" it is a good idea without the benefit of experience hence flagging it up.

My daughter was under 3 (my son was 6) when i got Oscar and that was hard enough !!! With hindsight i would have waited another year but like you was able to get through it by accepting the responsibility and hard work that comes with it.

There is NO WAY i could have coped having Oscar at the same time as my first baby though. I would have been demented.


----------



## leighhawkes89

hi me and my partner have just brought a 8 wek old blue staffie for our 9 month old puppy bruno who is a staffie x rottweiler so he could have a companion and a dog for him to play with and to take on as his own . 

But i have never had a puppy so young of age ive always had puppies form the age of 6 months and up i am so worried about how to look after this pup im not sure how often or when to feed him, if his allowed out, when to get second lot of jabs done, at night wether to put him in a crate or seperate him from bruno?

I know im probably coming across quite ignorant but its the first time ive ever had ot bring up a very young pup advice please


----------



## Goblin

I'd say the first thing to do is start a new thread rather than use this one. I can't remember the puppy time but there are lots of people who would be only too happy to help if they read the thread but are unlikely to read this one.

Edit: Noticed you already have http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/239275-new-puppy-but-need-advice.html ... ignore me.


----------



## redginald

RAINYBOW said:


> I think lots of people make the mistake of thinking it's the perfect time and that they will have lots of time on their hands being on maternity leave etc but the reality of having a new baby (especially your first) is mind blowingly all consuming.
> 
> I can see why people "think" it is a good idea without the benefit of experience hence flagging it up.
> 
> My daughter was under 3 (my son was 6) when i got Oscar and that was hard enough !!! With hindsight i would have waited another year but like you was able to get through it by accepting the responsibility and hard work that comes with it.
> 
> There is NO WAY i could have coped having Oscar at the same time as my first baby though. I would have been demented.


Our kids are 2 and 4 but still hard work, especially as cooper is about 35+kg now at 8months. Today he bowled over my youngest through clumsiness. would definitely advise waiting until kids are a bit older, and more importantly old enough to be able to behave themselves with a dog. My boy isn't speaking brilliantly yet and we have to be careful as he will retaliate against the dog which we obviously don't want, Cooper has been very good when it has happened, but goes without saying we have to keep a close eye if they are together.


----------



## emmaviolet

redginald said:


> Our kids are 2 and 4 but still hard work, especially as cooper is about 35+kg now at 8months. Today he bowled over my youngest through clumsiness. would definitely advise waiting until kids are a bit older, and more importantly old enough to be able to behave themselves with a dog. My boy isn't speaking brilliantly yet and we have to be careful as he will retaliate against the dog which we obviously don't want, Cooper has been very good when it has happened, but goes without saying we have to keep a close eye if they are together.


Well my mother did it all wrong!!

Im born in april, before i was born in the october she bought a 10 week old puppy, went on the list for another puppy, this puppy she then got in febuary at 8 weeks old and then had me in april!!

Asking for trouble, but there was never any accidents with me and the dogs, we grew up together, in fact my family always said i was more dog then person as i would always talk more with animals and was always running around with my two.

It worked so well, i was never bitten and the dogs used to sleep next to me and watch me.

It can work out fine in some occasions, we had the dogs all their lives and i am glad of the fact i grew up with them.


----------



## Dexietamo

thats Great thanks


----------



## redginald

emmaviolet said:


> Well my mother did it all wrong!!
> 
> Im born in april, before i was born in the october she bought a 10 week old puppy, went on the list for another puppy, this puppy she then got in febuary at 8 weeks old and then had me in april!!
> 
> Asking for trouble, but there was never any accidents with me and the dogs, we grew up together, in fact my family always said i was more dog then person as i would always talk more with animals and was always running around with my two.
> 
> It worked so well, i was never bitten and the dogs used to sleep next to me and watch me.
> 
> It can work out fine in some occasions, we had the dogs all their lives and i am glad of the fact i grew up with them.


There is that, we had Redd our lab before the kids came along, although a little worrying bringing home our newborns to our nutty unpredictable (not aggressive ) Labrador, ultimately it done them good, they are comfortable with dogs, but still a long road teaching them not all dogs are as friendly as redd and shouldn't approach !


----------



## northnsouth

They can be the real reason or the perfect excuse for getting out of a family ocassions...

We have no one to look after the dogs, every one we trust is going to the event...
We must get off now the dogs will need a walk...


----------



## emmaviolet

redginald said:


> There is that, we had Redd our lab before the kids came along, although a little worrying bringing home our newborns to our nutty unpredictable (not aggressive ) Labrador, ultimately it done them good, they are comfortable with dogs, but still a long road teaching them not all dogs are as friendly as redd and shouldn't approach !


Yes, she did have a houseful of relatives too, so there was a never ending supply of people to look after the pups and me.

Obviously it is not the recommended thing to do either! She had had dogs before though, from the same breeder so she trusted her with them and like I said they were with us all for their whole lives and no thoughts about rehoming them (maybe me though!)


----------



## newfiesmum

northnsouth said:


> They can be the real reason or the perfect excuse for getting out of a family ocassions...
> 
> We have no one to look after the dogs, every one we trust is going to the event...
> We must get off now the dogs will need a walk...


Yes!! And the best excuse ever for leaving early!



emmaviolet said:


> Yes, she did have a houseful of relatives too, so there was a never ending supply of people to look after the pups and me.
> 
> Obviously it is not the recommended thing to do either! She had had dogs before though, from the same breeder so she trusted her with them and like I said they were with us all for their whole lives and no thoughts about rehoming them (maybe me though!)


I don't ever remember a time when we didn't have a dog when growing up; they were just furry extensions of the humans and it was taken for granted that all would be well. Nowadays, people think too much.


----------



## emmaviolet

newfiesmum said:


> I don't ever remember a time when we didn't have a dog when growing up; they were just furry extensions of the humans and it was taken for granted that all would be well. Nowadays, people think too much.


Yes exactly!!

When i was at school we were asked if we had pets, i didn't put my hand up and my friend said 'emma you have 2 dogs' and i forgot they were pets as i grew up with them they were the family!

I also thought everyone had dogs in their family but when i went to school found out i was the only one! of course everyone is buying dogs now, even if they shouldn't be!


----------



## wakefieldman

first make sure you get your dog insured , my dog as been ill with anemea for nine months, and the vets bill so far is three thousend pounds, but i think we are on the mend.


----------



## Jenzen

Such a great thread, I have read it from start to finish. 

I have been wanting a puppy for ages, after lots and lots of research, had narrowed it down to two breeds, golden retriever and cocker spaniel, deciding eventually on a goldie.

But now a cocker has come up from a good breeder, and Im off to go see the pups tomorrow. I grew up with cockers and reading this thread has reminded me how much of a handful they are, but still after all these pages I cannot wait!

Just watch this space in a weeks time for me grumbling at 3am standing in the rain haha, or moaning about the loss of a nice pair of shoes.


----------



## porchpotty

I love this thread! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonsai

Great thread

I have only had my puppy for 9 weeks now and my life has done a 360

No more sleeping in, no more clean tiday house, wet dog, puppy smell.

Also the biggest change not being able to get up go to any room or part of the room house without that little face appearing by my legs...where are you going mum?

Love it!


----------



## JenJen22

Really really good thread, we are thinking of getting a second dog (puppy this time) in around 6-12 months time and i have already begun researching now so i can be as prepared as possible. This thread has certainly not put us off but more determined to work hard and understand even more the commitment and responsibility involved


----------



## cazypetfood

An update for you on this years litter...

We had two people , call and email saying they have experience of the GSD's, we vetted them, then sent an email... part of it was...

"Our German Shepherds love water, walking in the rain, and have long haired coats, are you ready for the wet dog smell, mucky floors and lots of washing of towels?"

We never got a reply back... time wasters.

you can view our latest litter: http://www.straightbackgermanshepherds.com


----------



## DavieB

RAINYBOW said:


> All so true :lol:
> 
> I always look like ive been walking a muddy spaniel round the park for the day even when i haven't :lol:
> 
> On the plus you will save yourself a fortune in high heels and designer jeans :thumbup:
> 
> Oscar got hold of my brand new wooly hat the other day and chewed a hole in it, could have killed him but instead kicked MYSELF for not putting it out the way :rolleyes: So i look even more gorgeous now in my wooly hat with a hole in it :thumbup:


This lol. Everytime I wake up to something chewed I know its not his fault, he only chews paper/cardboard so I feel quite lucky tbh.


----------



## iana1uk

_"The sense of responsibility was also a bit of a shock to me. Kids grow up and are not so dependent on you, but not dogs. They are fully dependant on you for the rest of their lives."_​
Me too here. The sense of responsibility was a huge burden for me at first and came as a complete surprise.


----------



## Dylano

Hi I just recently got a 8 week gsd puppy. I purchased him 4 and a half days ago and I'm quite confused and struggling to decide what the problem is with him.
Since I have got him he has not been alone for more then 5 mins as i am home 7 days a week. When i am not around (shower/kitchen ect)or when he has to sleep, he is in an indoor run which has a puppy kong(which he is not interested in) blanket and crate (always open but he doesn't use). when im around he has the run of the living room
Issues are as follows
1) when ever I put him in the indoor run he cries and barks even if im in the same room 
2) when ever I leave the living room he sits outside the door I've jut excited
3) follows me around the living room

When he is sleepy/not active he does not follow me or whine when I leave the room/hes alone. When he Is asleep (deep sleep)and I go out the room and he sees me go out the room he will just go back to sleep

What can I do to make sure hes ok with being alone 
Thanks


----------



## RAINYBOW

Dylano said:


> Hi I just recently got a 8 week gsd puppy. I purchased him 4 and a half days ago and I'm quite confused and struggling to decide what the problem is with him.
> Since I have got him he has not been alone for more then 5 mins as i am home 7 days a week. When i am not around (shower/kitchen ect)or when he has to sleep, he is in an indoor run which has a puppy kong(which he is not interested in) blanket and crate (always open but he doesn't use). when im around he has the run of the living room
> Issues are as follows
> 1) when ever I put him in the indoor run he cries and barks even if im in the same room
> 2) when ever I leave the living room he sits outside the door I've jut excited
> 3) follows me around the living room
> 
> When he is sleepy/not active he does not follow me or whine when I leave the room/hes alone. When he Is asleep (deep sleep)and I go out the room and he sees me go out the room he will just go back to sleep
> 
> What can I do to make sure hes ok with being alone
> Thanks


Hi there, this is a breed that can be prone to seperation anxiety so getting it right now is really important. It is very early days too for what is effectively a big baby xx 

My best advice to you is pop your questions in Dog chat section where some of the more experienced GSD owners might pick it up and steer you right :thumbup1:


----------



## Staffyqueens

Totally agree with your points people usually underestimate the time you have to put into a dog. I have had dogs that have been destructive but I have had dogs that don't, my present dog a staffy never touches anything although she destroyed a few doormats as a pup.


----------



## trixx214

hi, i totally agree that having a puppy or dog involves a big responsibility just like raising your own child, yet, it is very rewarding.


----------



## trixx214

RAINYBOW said:


> Hi there, this is a breed that can be prone to seperation anxiety so getting it right now is really important. It is very early days too for what is effectively a big baby xx


I remember owning our first puppy and had to send her back to the first owner. The vet said that puppy suffered from separation anxiety, she was so restless and cried and cried all-night.


----------



## LolaBoo

Some people really dont see the whole picture when they decide to get a puppy ,its like their blinded by the cutenesss and fluffyness of a tiny dog 

Reality is they are hard work and at times your be pulling your hair our but in the end if you both work hard your dog will pay you back in all kinds of ways 

Please also remember its not the dogs fault it chewed your ,fone charger wire, your new handbag , shoes its yours because if these items wernt in view of tiny puppy teeth it wouldnt happen 

I always say you wouldnt be unprepared for a tiny baby so please dont be for a puppy


----------



## newfiesmum

trixx214 said:


> I remember owning our first puppy and had to send her back to the first owner. The vet said that puppy suffered from separation anxiety, she was so restless and cried and cried all-night.


I'm not surprised he cried all night if he has been shunted around like that. Separation anxiety can be overcome - it just takes a bit of effort.


----------



## edrei

Before deciding to get a puppy, ask yourself "Am I ready?" I have seen pet owners that are very eager to get a puppy but once they got one, they have no idea how to take care of them.


----------



## mattbeswick

This is a great thread! Somehow we've always ended up getting puppies around September / October time. My undying memories of puppy fatherhood always involve being stood by the back door in late November, freezing, at 3am when it's peeing it down, waiting for our new addition to do their business. It's either that or clean it up in the morning.

Also, if you want to go out for the day, followed by a meal in the evening, forget it - there are mouths to feed and paws to walk, so your social life always ends up coming last.

Having said all that, I'd never be without a dog now


----------



## newfiesmum

mattbeswick said:


> This is a great thread! Somehow we've always ended up getting puppies around September / October time. My undying memories of puppy fatherhood always involve being stood by the back door in late November, freezing, at 3am when it's peeing it down, waiting for our new addition to do their business. It's either that or clean it up in the morning.
> 
> Also, if you want to go out for the day, followed by a meal in the evening, forget it - there are mouths to feed and paws to walk, so your social life always ends up coming last.
> 
> Having said all that, I'd never be without a dog now


Each to his own. I'd rather clean it up in the morning


----------



## leashedForLife

trixx214 said:


> I remember [buying] our first puppy, [*we*] *had to send her back to the* [*breeder*].
> 
> *The vet said that puppy suffered from separation anxiety*, she was so restless & cried & cried all-night.


then Ur vet is [or was] an ignorant eejit - maybe s/he's learned better, since then; we can only hope!

that was the FIRST night Ur pup spent literally not touching her siblings in the nest while asleep, or in the same area 
if it was warm, & able to hear them breathing, smell them present even while asleep, & so on - Leaving dam & sibs 
is a massive change, scary for a baby of any mammalian species. 

separation anxiety is a panic disorder which develops over months - infants don't have it, 
the general age-of-onset is past 12-MO or more; most serious cases are 18-MO to 2-YO, altho adult-dogs 
can, of course, develop it anytime if they are traumatized emotionally. Still, it takes TIME to manifest; 
just re-homing a normally happy, sociable dog is not going to "cause" sep-anx. In a few days, s/he can be 
learning the new routine & settling in nicely, with some support & understanding.

infant-pups cry when separated from their dam & litter instinctively - for a newborn, separation means death. 
it's that simple - they can't regulate their body-temp, feed themselves, void wastes, etc, WITHOUT their dam - 
or a reasonable facsimile, preferably another dog. As they get older, they become more independent, 
more capable of self-care, & explore further & further from mum; but she's a departure point, they still run 
to mummy when stressed, startled, hungry, & so on. TEN-WEEK-OLD pups who have not nursed in weeks, 
will run to their dam & nurse when frightened badly - & most good mums will allow this, even tho they're dry, 
as they recognize the pup's need for contact-comfort.

Pups who have just arrived in their first home need some help with the transition - that's all. 
it's NOT "separation anxiety", & any vet who labels it so should be ashamed of her- or him-self. :nono:

ignorance in pet-owners is understandable; dogs aren't simple creatures. Ignorance of their behavior 
in the simplest of areas, separation from the dam & sibs, is appalling in a veterinarian. 
We have higher expectations of the vets!


----------



## sligy

I also think the noise level should deffo be considered, something i myself did not consider. Some breeds deffo bark more than others. My dog barks early in the morning when he hears my neighbour come home from work which is 5 in the morning. Also when he starts barking so do all the other dogs in the street and so it continues from there. 
Also be prepared to buy a good hoover, because i hoover twice as much as i used too now i have a dog. 
I also compleatly underestimated how much exercise my dog would need, i have been really lucky that i have plenty of open space for my dog to run right on my doorstep but i had set aside about a hour in the morning and a hour in the evening. In reality i am probably going out for about 2 hours a time. 
Other little things i did not think thru was were i would put my massive sacks of food and where the dogs bed would go. 
I also did not consider my dog would chew thru cables but now my lovely surround sound system is not working because the dog chewed all the leads up.
When i thought about getting a dog there were lots of little things i did not think thru that i have had to sort out since the dogs arrival. I did not consider my children fighting over who feeds the dog, or them moaning because he has run off with there toys, or chewed them up. Or that they would moan because they have been sat nicely doing a jigsaw and the dog has scattered it everywhere with his tail. 
I however would not change getting my dog but the work load in the house has probably doubled since the dog has been here. There is extra cleaning, twice as much walking, the kids moaning twice as much and thats not even taking into account the constant training of the dog.


----------



## Siddog

I can relate to this. It's bad enough when the puppy (ours is about 8 months now) chews my things but it's twice as bad when he ruins something belonging to my three teenage/young adult children. Then I don't only have to deal with the dog but them saying they hate the dog etc. (they don't really but it still upsets me). Although they have had dogs all their lives, of course they have forgotten what a puppy is like and how much work it involves, all they can remember is the old dog who was long past chewing and didn't need frantic amounts of exercise. He has chewed several pairs of their shoes, some headphones, ruined an ipod by chewing a water bottle which leaked onto it etc. It makes no difference that I say, 'put things away, close the bedroom door' they say they shouldn't have to - which results in some more arguing! So yes, life is much more difficult in lots of ways, also God forbid that I should expect them to clear up wee or poo or walk him!


----------



## newfiesmum

Siddog said:


> I can relate to this. It's bad enough when the puppy (ours is about 8 months now) chews my things but it's twice as bad when he ruins something belonging to my three teenage/young adult children. Then I don't only have to deal with the dog but them saying they hate the dog etc. (they don't really but it still upsets me). Although they have had dogs all their lives, of course they have forgotten what a puppy is like and how much work it involves, all they can remember is the old dog who was long past chewing and didn't need frantic amounts of exercise. He has chewed several pairs of their shoes, some headphones, ruined an ipod by chewing a water bottle which leaked onto it etc. It makes no difference that I say, 'put things away, close the bedroom door' they say they shouldn't have to - which results in some more arguing! So yes, life is much more difficult in lots of ways, also God forbid that I should expect them to clear up wee or poo or walk him!


I would not expect my kids to clear up dog mess, but I do expect them to put their stuff away if they don't want it chewed. Shouldn't have to? What sort of mature attitude is that? Of course they should have to. My advice would be to keep the puppy and get shot of the teenagers, rehome them.


----------



## sligy

Siddog said:


> I can relate to this. It's bad enough when the puppy (ours is about 8 months now) chews my things but it's twice as bad when he ruins something belonging to my three teenage/young adult children. Then I don't only have to deal with the dog but them saying they hate the dog etc. (they don't really but it still upsets me). Although they have had dogs all their lives, of course they have forgotten what a puppy is like and how much work it involves, all they can remember is the old dog who was long past chewing and didn't need frantic amounts of exercise. He has chewed several pairs of their shoes, some headphones, ruined an ipod by chewing a water bottle which leaked onto it etc. It makes no difference that I say, 'put things away, close the bedroom door' they say they shouldn't have to - which results in some more arguing! So yes, life is much more difficult in lots of ways, also God forbid that I should expect them to clear up wee or poo or walk him!


I know what you mean, no amount of telling the kids to not leave there things around seems to register. According to them its always the dogs fault and no amount of me telling them its theres for leaving there stuff on the floor works. My daughter lost her charger to her netbook when that was chewed in half because she forgot to shut her bedroom door.
I had a lovely picture of how the children and the dog would have a lovely bond together, which most of the time they do, but that all goes out the window when there stuff gets chewed. Now to save arguments i am constantly picking there stuff up and shutting there bedroom doors as they seem to never renember. But i have now refused point blank to replace any items chewed by the dog if it was not put away properly, maybe now they might realise that its easier to just pick it up than take the risk. 
I have also noticed that walking the dog is really good fun until its raining (which it seems to do most of the time) then i have a excited puppy running ahead and 2 children dragging there heels moaning about how awful it is walking in the rain. Its like someting out of a kevin and perry sketch. Then the walk normally ends with the dog knocking one of the kids flying and them being caked in mud grizzeling all the way home. 
But still i would not get rid of the dog, he is deffo worth the hassel, and soon the kids will be back to school so thats going to make things ten times easier


----------



## Pet Services Kent

Brilliant thread! I have a 15 week old dalmatian pup Olly and a 5 year old rescue dally- Bailey.

Olly has been fairly faultless so far- odd accidents inside, but nothing to really worry about. My worst experiences with him and Bailey are all poo related! 

Trying to scrape up puppy diarrhoea outside the local school where I had taken him for a bit of child socialisation whilst mothers hurried their children away was not the best moment of my life! 

Reaching into your pocket for a poo bag and realising you've left the roll in your other jacket and waiting hopefully by the poo for another dog walker to come along. Failing that hunting down women with pushchairs to scrounge a nappy bag. And they all give you dirty looks as if to say "If I hadn't caught you, you would have left that poo right there!"

Puppy classes with Bailey were unfailingly an absolute nightmare for us too- he was somewhere between 6 months and a year when I got him and seriously mistreated- absolutely terrified of strangers, although fine with other dogs. We found a small puppy class and went along- just to watch, sitting far away from everyone else, giving treats for any positive reactions- even as small as a sniff! The "trainer" then decides that Bailey basically needed to man up and took his lead and dragged him away- forcing him into the middle of the room with strange people staring at him. He promptly (and literally) poo'd himself. We left at that point. 

The absolute worst thing for me is leaving them. Being a dog walker/pet sitter they pretty much come everywhere with me. When they can't they stay with my mum/aunt. Leaving them feels like leaving a piece of me behind! 

With a lot of work Bailey is now a reasonably well adjusted 5 year old- he doesn't really like strangers and will cower/hide behind me if someone comes too close. I think the stressful time I had with him as a youngster has made Olly seem easy so far! But I wouldn't be without either of them for a second even with their poo antics!


----------



## hushtalk

Having a kid with asperger syndrome,rules have to be strict and clear,.. tidy up after yourself because broken toys wont get replaced. 

I remember even my mum when I was a kid going over the floor and everything that is in the way gets hoovered,.. and that is without a dog.

So I even think that rule of tidying up after yourself has nothing to do with having a dog or not.

It is common sense!


----------



## Maggs

This is a great thread indeed!

With the puppy comes massive responsibility! Getting up 1,5h earlier than usual, taking him/her out at night while he/she is small, walks sun or rain and lack of time (and power) for romance )) 
Plus, financial side of it: vet, food, treats, toys, bed, puppy classes etc. - don't underestimate it! 
Also, like someone mentioned here, you need to get informed about the breeds before getting them. I guess many people think small dogs are less hassle, but many of smaller breeds tend to be very vocal and active! 
Read and calculate before you get one!


----------



## Smauler

Pet Services Kent said:


> Trying to scrape up puppy diarrhoea outside the local school where I had taken him for a bit of child socialisation whilst mothers hurried their children away was not the best moment of my life!


I was in a similar situation - I was looking after my sister's boyfriend's weimaraner outside of tesco. He decided it was absolutely the right place and time to do his business.

I was trying to get some employees within tesco just to get me a plastic bag to pick it up - they rushed off to find "hygiene". I stood around for a few minutes with this weimaraner getting het up, just asking for a bag so I could pick it up. A few Tesco customers decided I should have been actually standing over the poo, rather than trying to get it cleaned up, so they were there moaning at me. I was, at the entrance to the store with the dog now getting more and more agitated, and the manager of Tesco came out - "You do know that leaving dog mess is a criminal offence, don't you?".

At this point I just said yes, I'll be back in a minute, because the dog was trying to say hello to another dog, forcibly, I put the dog back in the car, went back and cleared up the crap.

Lesson learnt : don't wander around with someone else's dog, unless you know it well, and especially don't wander round with nothing to pick up after it.

ps : the dog wasn't aggressive, he was just inquisitive.


----------



## LauraJane9

Facing a new reality today, my OH and I are coming down with a cold and it is freezing outside but Sully needs his walk so we will shortly be trudging around in the mud and freezing cold  whilst ill and we wouldn't even consider skipping his walk, the reality is you will either have responsibilities you shirk because you can't handle them or you will love your dog so much that their happiness will always be the priority.


----------



## newfiesmum

LauraJane9 said:


> Facing a new reality today, my OH and I are coming down with a cold and it is freezing outside but Sully needs his walk so we will shortly be trudging around in the mud and freezing cold whilst ill and we wouldn't even consider skipping his walk, the reality is you will either have responsibilities you shirk because you can't handle them or you will love your dog so much that their happiness will always be the priority.


What a lovely thing to say. I wish more people thought that way. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## koolchick

Pups are hard work to look after. That comes from someone who has always had dogs and loves pups. Get used to being nipped at constantly and things getting chewed. You are normally waiting for a pup to sleep before doing anything you want.

Don't get dogs or pups as a present for someone unless you know they will look after it properly or you can take the dog on if needed. I've had 2 pups as presents 1 a birthday present off my mum who lives with me so she knew he would be looked after and now one from my nan who knows both me and my mum will make sure he's looked after.


----------



## simonehadland2009

omg i have to share this i went to bed last night at 1am and my puppy was the perfect gent asked to go out and other than eat slept the majority of the time, this morning i wake up and he has suddenly turned into a hand chewer, peeing everywhere and as bouncy as a kangaroo on a trampoline, where has my cute little baby boy gone lol he is doing my nut in currently chewing on my toes whilst i type this


----------



## bunnygirly

Very good thread indeed. You have clearly mentioned all the step. I gave this post to read for my kids too. Training is a must. If we can give a good training to your puppy there will be no further troubles for you.


----------



## Newfinch

I heard yesterday of someone who has just had to re-home a young puppy for the 3rd time as the previous two owners could not cope with the poor thing. Shame on you puppy owners for not doing your homework before going out and buying that cute bundle of fluff and shame on the breeder for not doing the homechecks and informing the new owners of all of the good and the BAD points of taking on a young puppy. I think all potential puppy owners should be made to read this thread and take on board all of what everyone here has said


----------



## newfiesmum

Newfinch said:


> I heard yesterday of someone who has just had to re-home a young puppy for the 3rd time as the previous two owners could not cope with the poor thing. Shame on you puppy owners for not doing your homework before going out and buying that cute bundle of fluff and shame on the breeder for not doing the homechecks and informing the new owners of all of the good and the BAD points of taking on a young puppy. I think all potential puppy owners should be made to read this thread and take on board all of what everyone here has said


I agree; it should be compulsory reading. Personally I have never understood people not being able to cope with a puppy. They are the most gorgeous bundles of playfulness and I would give a lot to be able to have another. Not cope? A baby I can understand, but a puppy?


----------



## caitmkat

Training for me was the biggest thing, it takes time and dedication.. if we didn't train our dog I don't know what mischief he would have got up to!!


----------



## moshkinz

So i have put loads of thought into getting an AKK but can't find any breeders please help than s xx


----------



## leashedForLife

moshkinz said:


> i've [thought carefully about] getting an [Alaskan Klee-Kai?, presumably?]
> - but can't find any breeders...


Has anyone mentioned: 
- the breed tends to be neurotic, & they are often snappy with anyone NOT 'family', & sometimes snap at 
or simply outright-bite family members whom they know well...?

- they are frequently highly-divergent in coat quality; 
*for example, *shed rain from guard hair, vs sop it up like a mop?...
Mat only in super-soft fluffy places that tend to rub, such as armpits, below ears, under collar, 
petticoats & groin, vs EVERYwhere?...

- Shed small amounts incessantly year-round, & more at change of seasons -- 
vs very-little if at all during summer & winter, but massively for ~3-weeks when photoperiods change?
[long-day + short nite to shorter days + longer nights (fall to late-fall) & change from long-night + short-day 
to longer days + shorter-nites (spring to late spring).]

Along with neurotic behavior [snappy over-attachment to one person reminiscent of Chis, 
a tendency to demand-bark & throw vocal tantrums, prone to sep-anx, can be very sound-sensitive, etc],
they may vary considerably in size & *appearance*, as well as personality: the breed type is not yet set.

SLIPPING PATELLAE ['trick knees'] & elbow-dysplasia are another un-lovely "feature" often found in AKK.
Be sure to buy from someone who x-rays & has the films read by a toy-breed pro, not only a GP-vet.
U cannot 'diagnose' dysplastic hips or patellar-luxation or elbow-dysplasia merely by manipulating 
the legs, or watching the dog gait! Radiographs accurately assessed are the only way to be sure.

Personally, i'd want PennHIP scores on hips & knees at minimum, & elbows would be nice, too. :yesnod:

PLUS meet both sire & dam, if at all possible, or meet mom in the flesh and see a video of dad interacting 
with his owner, the bitch-owner / breeder, & ideally with a "friendly stranger". Meet the *litter* - 
don't let the breeder / owner of the dam fob U off with one pup *they* chose, & meet no siblings nor the dam!


----------



## Colliebarmy

HERE PUPPY!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

For those who have not seen it

[youtube_browser]5PDpBQj7-ek[/youtube_browser]

Episode 2 of the video is about deciding a breed however, whilst researching breeds is important the video is extremely biased and there are loads of options outside breeds recognized by the kennel club.


----------



## laurahair

just wanted to add- if you are re-homing a mature dog/bitch (mine is 5), lots of the puupy stuff still applies! My girl suffered with seperation anxiety (had been returned from a previous home because of it) but with a firm hand and little spoiling she was fine at nights after a week and is improving during the day every single day


----------



## BabyBella

So true...


----------



## OurSpanishWaterDog

Great post! We picked up our puppy last week and are writing a blog on our experience as first time pup owners!

Please read if you would like to follow Max the Spanish water dog and our experiences so far. . .

ourspanishwaterdog.wordpress.com


----------



## leashedForLife

more advertising. Does it ever end?


----------



## Maire23

This is valuable advice. People should be aware of the many responsibilities that go with dog ownership.


----------



## Sandrasmith765

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'll let you know about an amazing Christmas competition by GJW Titmuss. This is for bloggers though.

They are offering a pet stocking filled with dog friendly treats and products of your choice* up to the value of £200!*

Hope this could be beneficial for any of you as I don't really have a blog 

Sandra x


----------



## grant wewelcomedogs

I agree with many of the things that have been added here about the realities of owning a dog. My memorable 'difficult' moment was when the pooch had an upset tummy and I was out twice once at 1am and then 4am walking the streets 
with her in a storm force gale with her being sick and having toilet troubles...one of the very few times wondered why I had a dog? But not really they give back to you in spades all the time and effort!


----------



## helenthemum

Reading this thread made me remember one of the funniest moments with my Springer when we 1st got her. She was 13 months old and afraid of her own shadow/men/rain/wind etc.

She would not sleep in the dark so we left a light on fo her, one stormy night about a week after we got her there was a storm and a power cut, great fun being in a house with 2 children in the dark with a frightened dog. During the night a piece of tarp kept blowing into our garden out of the drive sending Alice barking mad, hubby grabbed the nearest item of clothing and with me watching from an upstair window so i could tell him when it was near the front door. He got the tarp secured it and then settled the dog down. He then realised what he was wearing, a bright pink dressing gown


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to add my two pence.

All the research in the world cannot prepare you for the reality of a puppy. I have had Bailey for three days and he has 
Chewed a computer lead
We can`t walk around our own house in bare feet, Bailey will pounce and bite them
Puppies get over excited and bite - hard. This happens when Bailey goes to play outside. 
Puppies cry throughout the night- We have been really lucky with Bailey so far, but I still can`t sleep in til even 9am. I have to be up with him around 7am or he goes bonkers.
I already miss the days when I could do whatever I liked walk wherever I want and not have to worry about anything. But I wouldn`t trade him for the world


----------



## Booties

Mori has been with us for 5 days now, and we have the same problems, of course.

Even though we've had dogs before, and researched thoroughly for months, nothing prepares you for the howling, finger-biting, foot-chasing, food-stealing, being tripped up, the hiccups and gurgles, the cleaning up mess, the muddy pawprints everywhere, the sleepless nights and the having to constantly watch them.
I literally have slept 10 hours in 5 days, and I'm currently drying out a dog cushion following a rather runny poo incident. -wipes forehead-

I think it's impossible to never think "why did I get a puppy?", not even for a second.


----------



## Guest

Booties said:


> Mori has been with us for 5 days now, and we have the same problems, of course.
> 
> Even though we've had dogs before, and researched thoroughly for months, nothing prepares you for the howling, finger-biting, foot-chasing, food-stealing, being tripped up, the hiccups and gurgles, the cleaning up mess, the muddy pawprints everywhere, the sleepless nights and the having to constantly watch them.
> I literally have slept 10 hours in 5 days, and I'm currently drying out a dog cushion following a rather runny poo incident. -wipes forehead-
> 
> I think it's impossible to never think "why did I get a puppy?", not even for a second.


Bailey has been good at sleeping still getting my normal amount of sleep


----------



## leashedForLife

New Puppy Mum said:


> Bailey has been good [about] sleeping -
> still getting my normal amount of sleep


 U lucky dog, U! :lol: that's rare - be very thankful, indeed.

my younger-sis had no idea how incredibly lucky she was with her 1st child;
he slept thru the night from his first night home from the hospital, until his first 
attack of colic @ 9-MO.

with her 2nd, she experienced reality, :laugh:
he never slept all night till he was over 18-MO...


----------



## Philipharrisuk

HI

Have any of you tried that site called pet around

You can sign up and search for the dog you would like to own and offer to pet sit it next time the owner needs a sitter.

This way you get a chance to look after the dog you would like to get before buying a puppy.

Great for familys that want to try out a pet before committing to buy.

Also free pet sitting so everyone wins

here is the video

What is Pet Around? - YouTube

Phil x


----------



## Newfinch

I wouldn't want to leave my dogs with strangers who have not had extensive experience.


----------



## davidschilling

I believe before one gets a puppy one needs to realise, and accept, the full responsibility that comes with being a master to that animal. Offsetting the responsibility is not my idea of being a good master. 

Just my two pence.


----------



## tinamc66

I have a 14 month old Yorkiepoo who was just sleeping through the night when I decided to get another puppy because I thought Mac was lonely even though I do not work and he has me as a play pal all day long. We now have a 7 month old Morkie who has not slept through the night yet and so Mac has decided that every night is playtime now. I do sometimes say quietly why did I do this but never loud enough for anyone to hear as I love them both to bits and wouldn't change a thing. 
So beware anyone with older children "empty nest syndrome " can lead to a whole new life with puppies and sleepless nights !!


----------



## Sruss1216

My family recently decided to get a new puppy to add more excitement to their "empty nesting". The realities of getting a Brittany Spaniel are that they are a very energetic breed. We moved a couple years ago to a house with a smaller back yard so one can say we have been taking lots of walks with our new puppy. He keeps our older dog much more active though which is good to see


----------



## Beccahanson

I was definitely ready for the no lie ins, and he never-just-clean house BUT one thing you should take from me if you're reading this thread is DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON EXPENSIVE ATTRACTIVE DOG BEDDING!

I had lovely stripey dog bed and a Paul Frank cushion (what was I thinking?!) for about 2 weeks. 

Puppys = teething ...and teething = everything in site CHEWED 

Oh, and seriously consider a crate. Your life will be 50x easier.


----------



## Goldendoodle123

I agree that prospective dog owners should think very carefully before they adopt. We underestimated just how much time we would need to train Jasper and it seemed all he did was bite our hands in a bid to show dominance. He was so badly behaved that after a particularly embarrassing walk I sat on the stairs and cried. I couldn't let him off the lead as he'd just run off and he would jump up at people with muddy paws. He would also pull as hard as he could on the lead, eat litter off the ground, chewed through my laptop lead, and once attempted to steal a lady's sausage sandwich. He jumped up at her repeatedly smearing his muddy paws down her pale pink coat. I wished the ground would swallow me up.
Jasper was such a headstrong, puppy who would be naughty in a bid to show dominance over me - he was an ambitious puppy who wanted to get above me in the dominance chain. He would behave for my parents but whenever I took him for a walk he would do all he could to get above me in the chain of command.
It took 2 years of trying every day to train him before he could be trusted to come back to me when let off the lead, not to pick up litter, not to jump up at people, to respond first time to commands. You really have to have infinite patience and dedication to own and train a dog and you have to be prepared for the dog to make a bid for dominance. Going out every day for an hour in all weathers and seasons is hard when all you want to do is snuggle up by the fire.
But don't get me wrong, owning a dog is a very rewarding thing - the love between the owner and the dog is strong and the dog becomes your best friend with whom you'd never part for the world. Just be prepared for the dog to try to be the boss and you have to be determined that you will be the boss, not the dog. I recommend using training treats as rewards.


----------



## newfiesmum

Goldendoodle123 said:


> I agree that prospective dog owners should think very carefully before they adopt. We underestimated just how much time we would need to train Jasper and it seemed all he did was bite our hands in a bid to show dominance. He was so badly behaved that after a particularly embarrassing walk I sat on the stairs and cried. I couldn't let him off the lead as he'd just run off and he would jump up at people with muddy paws. He would also pull as hard as he could on the lead, eat litter off the ground, chewed through my laptop lead, and once attempted to steal a lady's sausage sandwich. He jumped up at her repeatedly smearing his muddy paws down her pale pink coat. I wished the ground would swallow me up.
> Jasper was such a headstrong, puppy who would be naughty in a bid to show dominance over me - he was an ambitious puppy who wanted to get above me in the dominance chain. He would behave for my parents but whenever I took him for a walk he would do all he could to get above me in the chain of command.
> It took 2 years of trying every day to train him before he could be trusted to come back to me when let off the lead, not to pick up litter, not to jump up at people, to respond first time to commands. You really have to have infinite patience and dedication to own and train a dog and you have to be prepared for the dog to make a bid for dominance. Going out every day for an hour in all weathers and seasons is hard when all you want to do is snuggle up by the fire.
> But don't get me wrong, owning a dog is a very rewarding thing - the love between the owner and the dog is strong and the dog becomes your best friend with whom you'd never part for the world. Just be prepared for the dog to try to be the boss and you have to be determined that you will be the boss, not the dog. I recommend using training treats as rewards.


I am not surprised it took two years to train him if you believed he was trying to take over the household! What a load of rubbish. Puppies are not trying to show dominance over anybody; he was just a toddler who did not know the rules because nobody had taught them to him.

If you know you have a dog who is likely to jump up at people, you need to anticipate that and stop it before it happens. You need to teach the dog to come back to you when called, not just let him off and expect it to happen.


----------



## SULLY34

All points completely true but also the loving bond that will develop is worth everything. On a sadder note have just lost my 13 year old Bracken, but having a dog will change your life forever


----------



## bertie baxter

I think its wise to consider the scenarios in your current lifestyle, whereby a pooch would need to be accommodated, such as, if you tend to work long hours, or go out socialising in predominantly non dog friendly venues etc. Personally, I feel having a dog is life changing. You need to be prepared to put the pooches needs above and beyond your own, much like those considering having kids.......give it some real thought. Unlike a kiddie, your dog will always be dependent upon you!. Additionally, research the right breed for you. Youve got to live together afterall! 

Best thing Ive ever done and consider ever day an honour to have my lil pooch in my life. 
We do charity work for the dogsTrust as they never put a health dog down, so go visit them at your local centre , they are very supportive and you might find your four legged friend there too, good luck all!:thumbup1:


----------



## mrsdolittle

Plus you have to take it for a walk everyday!! I'm a bit lazy thats why I prefer cats, but your guide is good, and lots of good tips, maybe i'll get a dog to chase my cats.:blush:


----------



## AnnC

Imagine your dining furniture chewed to peices, twice. If you are not houseproud, materialistic, then go for it.


----------



## Dogless

AnnC said:


> Imagine your dining furniture chewed to peices, twice. If you are not houseproud, materialistic, then go for it.


I'm house proud and love my dining room furniture....having a pup and being house proud don't have to be mutually exclusive. Just because I want to live in a clean and tidy house doesn't mean I am materialistic either .


----------



## springerpete

In a lifetime of owning dogs we've never had one that damaged furniture. We've had a few blankets sucked to death but never any damage to chair legs or the like. It may have sonething to do with always having two or three dogs, they tend to chew each other.


----------



## Sarah1983

springerpete said:


> In a lifetime of owning dogs we've never had one that damaged furniture. We've had a few blankets sucked to death but never any damage to chair legs or the like. It may have sonething to do with always having two or three dogs, they tend to chew each other.


I've had two who did. Wolf only in the puppy teething stage, Rupert all his life. And Shadow chewed slippers as a puppy.

Even if you do have a dog who chews there are ways around it though. I don't like my belongings being chewed, doesn't mean I'm materialistic.


----------



## Babbo

Great advice, it often annoys me when people say i like "this breed" its cute but have not been wise enough to research its needs and requirments first!! 
It took me 6 months to decide on mini schnauzers... yes crazy but its a hopfully 10-16 year commintment ;-)


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

life on the outskirts...forget ideas that a dog will make you friends as you walk in public...be ready for the YELLS, LOOKS OF DISTASTE and hostile words towards what is considered a nuissance to others. Barred from pubs, restaurants even outside, public parcs even, get ready to find secluded spots away from it all to enjoy alone with your dog if you want a life outside the garden. The only dogs or animals the public out there like are in comic books, tv screens and zoos behind bars.


----------



## newfiesmum

FEJA JUODAS said:


> life on the outskirts...forget ideas that a dog will make you friends as you walk in public...be ready for the YELLS, LOOKS OF DISTASTE and hostile words towards what is considered a nuissance to others. Barred from pubs, restaurants even outside, public parcs even, get ready to find secluded spots away from it all to enjoy alone with your dog if you want a life outside the garden. The only dogs or animals the public out there like are in comic books, tv screens and zoos behind bars.


Good heavens!! wherever do you live? Wherever it is, you should move. I get admiring looks, drivers slowing down to admire my dogs, people coming out of their houses to see them and they are welcome in the high street and the cafes outside.

If you go to the right places, there are lots of other dogs for them to play with.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

France in passing. Fear of dogs in public is strong. I travell a lot, Italy Trieste city last visit bans dogs in town public park with signs. Same in many parks now in France. Dogs on leads is the shout if on local country parc path, any dogs trying to meet up to investigate or play are hauled back onto leads. GB has parks now banning dogs i read, nottingham i think it was ! there are people who like dogs in public, a minority i find.


----------



## newfiesmum

FEJA JUODAS said:


> France in passing. Fear of dogs in public is strong. I travell a lot, Italy Trieste city last visit bans dogs in town public park with signs. Same in many parks now in France. Dogs on leads is the shout if on local country parc path, any dogs trying to meet up to investigate or play are hauled back onto leads. GB has parks now banning dogs i read, nottingham i think it was ! there are people who like dogs in public, a minority i find.


You really should come to England. Yes, it is true that some councils have banned dogs in parks, or at least made it on lead only, but that is not because people are afraid of them, more because of the scum who don't pick up after their dogs. Also young children when playing, do make dogs over excited and that scares the kids.

BUT, there are forests, heaths, commons and country parks where dogs can be off lead and play with other dogs. Anyone who pulls their dog away from such an encounter for no good reason does not know dogs and should not own one.

And in the streets, so long as they are well behaved, people here love dogs! I couldn't bear to live in a place where my baby bears were not welcome.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

IF YOU WANT REAL LOVE BUY A DOG !

says it best of all. 

friends are as ephemerial...oh i should not try to use big words i am not good at spelling...as..as..passing as ships in the night ..that will do...a dog is forever !


----------



## audreyitivey

I have to agree with your points here. Most people think it's like a toy that they can dress up and just bring along but owning a dog is a responsibility.


----------



## reddd123

I'm glad I have already got my dog because otherwise you guys would of scared the sh*t outa me! :L


----------



## Sally More

What a great post, My Scout defiantly had a teenager phase to remember!

I am thinking of getting a new job, preferably a rescue at a middle ages so I miss the the teething and peeing stages, but then I still have to go through the same training and care to introduce the new dog to the family.

I have read a lot of places and talked to a lot of people, but any hints and tips would be very helpful thank you.

Sally


----------



## jennieccles

Loved reading these, some very very funny ones.. 

We have 2 yorkies and 3 cats... 

I had grown up around yorkies so already knew a fair bit and made sure I did more research to remind myself exactly what I'd be getting into. 

Pros of yorkies... they generally don't molt so dog hair doesn't get over everything (the fact I have fluffy white cats and most of my clothes are black however, is another matter entirely!) 

They're small dogs so are suited to a flat and don't need huge amounts of walking at once - though little and often can sometimes be worse! 

They tend not to eat a lot, so are cheaper to feed than larger breeds

They are very loving (like most dogs)

They do small poos lol

Cons of a yorkie

They are notoriously difficult to train - housebreaking and any other kind of training. My 10 month old still has many accidents in the house, and cannot walk off lead cos she goes running for anything that moves! 

They are very needy, don't like being left alone - if I'm sat on the sofa, they're right there with me, if I'm in bed, they're there too. If I go for a pee, they come with me, and if I go into the kitchen, they're there! 

They are prone to runny bottoms (especially not good when they sleep on your bed and are too scared to jump off to go poop on the floor!)

I wouldn't change them for the world though. Other realities of owning dogs.. being out walking in all weathers, constantly picking up poop off the floor, having to have a "dog pee" mop and a floor cleaning mop and they both smell the same. I've just got a steam cleaner cos no matter how often I cleaned my mops and the bucket, the house always smelled of dog pee after I'd mopped! 

Being stopped by EVERYONE to coo over my 12 week old puppy cos he's "the smallest dog they've ever seen" It's lovely but frustrating when you're trying to train him not to jump up and they go "ach no it's ok, he's just so tiny" Arrgghhh. 

I also underestimated how annoyed I'd feel at people now leaving my other dog out and only talking to the pup. Paris is 10 months, but she's still quite small and lots of people used to stop and talk to her. Now she gets ignored cos Rio is smaller, which means she gets jealous and jumps up - the very thing I've been trying and succeeding til now, in stopping her doing. 

When the animals decide to have a mad half hour in the house it's absolute carnage - I've lost count of the amount of vases and candle holders that have been broken, or things knocked over.

Tears from the kids over chewed toys that shouldn't be left lying around, or when the dog's eaten the last sausage off their plate cos it's been left on the arm of the sofa while they go get a drink. 

The constant smell of wet dog in the house, even when the dogs aren't wet

Getting soaked when trying to give them a bath, then they come out and rub themselves along my sofa

Listening to them yelping and whimpering in the car - it's hard to concentrate on driving!


----------



## leashedForLife

jennieccles said:


> I also underestimated how annoyed I'd feel at ppl [who leave] my [10-MO] out & only talk to the pup.
> Paris is... still quite small & lots of people used to stop and talk to her. Now she's ignored cos Rio is
> smaller, which means she... jumps up - the very thing I've [tried] & [succeeded] til now, in stopping...


Step on her leash  - i mean it literally, give her just-enuf length to Stand or Sit, & TREAD on 
the leash with the ball of Ur foot.

next, 
ask the friendly stranger to please pet her -*chest*- as soon as she Sits - not while she pulls 
& whines, but As Soon As she sits on her bum, warm *soothing* praise [so she can STAY seated!] 
& calm firm strokes on her forechest. [Rapid, short strokes will "charge" the dog as if she's a balloon 
being rubbed on a nylon sweater - smooth, slow, firm strokes will calm her.]


jennieccles said:


> Getting soaked when [bathing them], then they... rub themselves [dry] along my sofa.


Towel-lined shipping crate, out of drafts; squeeze the wet-coat gently with a microfiber cloth, 
DON'T RUB as the hair will tangle & pull; pop them into the crate with a dry towel folded on the floor, 
later swap the wet towel for a dry one - comb with a wide-toothed S/S comb, being careful to begin 
at the ENDS of the hair & move toward the body, to take out tangles as opposed to create them. 


jennieccles said:


> Listening to them yelp & whimper in the car - it's hard to concentrate on driving!


Shipping AKA airline crates - 
set on the floor to cut off the visual stimulation of other dogs & passing cars to bark at.

Give each dog a stuffed Kong filled with dampened kibble / frozen, or canned food / frozen. 
That keeps them happily occupied while U drive. :yesnod:


----------



## jennieccles

Thanks for all of that, Leashedfor life. The pulling is something Paris has always done - I can't walk her off leash at all apart from just in front of my house, as she'll run as soon as she sees someone who might pet her and I understand that while most people are ok with that, lots are not and it's not a good thing to let her do. Rio is only 10 and a bit weeks and already walks perfectly beside me off the leash, I think because I started him much earlier.

As for the after bath drying, we have a leather sofa so it's easily cleaned when they've had a bath, and I put a couple of towels on the floor for them to rub themselves around as well. I do have a crate but we only have room for the one and that's generally in the car as we often run out of space in the house, and the dogs usually come everywhere with me so it saves dragging it up and down the stairs. 

Unfortunately we don't have room on the floor of the car for the crate, but we have a zafira and it goes in the back, on a flat surface and they can't see other dogs - they're actually not too bad now cos I take them EVERYWHERE with me so they're getting used to it. Paris will still try to hide in the grass once she realises we're going in the car though lol.


----------



## Typewriter

I lost my dog at the end of October 2012. We loved him for 14 and half years but he was a biter but we still kept him. I have 2 Cavapoos 12 and 16 weeks. What a mistake getting 2. I never realised how hard work it is having 2. I was told not to get 2 but I didn't listen. They are 2 lovely dogs and I know in time they will calm down and be good dogs. They are booked in next week for puppy training. Bringing up pups is so different to years ago, there was never any puppy food or puppy toys you just gave them what all dogs eat. They eat anything they can find in the garden. I would not advise anyone to just buy a puppy without giving it a lot of fault. These are our last 2 dogs as we are now getting older and I don't think I could cope with a puppy when we are in 60's. I do have other pets and the poor cats will not come downstairs, I have just been advised to give them time and they will. I know I sound very negative but that is due to lack of sleep. They are both curled up a sleep in their bed and they are lovely but they are going to need training to help them to settle down. If anyone is considering buying a puppy trying getting something older that has had a bit of training and is out of toilet training.


----------



## Bray

Shazach said:


> Great thread, can I also point out....
> 
> - You will never read/watch anything in one complete sitting again. In the course of trying to read this thread I have been presented with a ball, a teddy, a miscellaneous dog toy that must have been something reconisable once and what was once one of my favourite slippers, I have got up twice, once to refill his water bowl and once to retrieve some fire wood he decided to nick and chew....in fact I've almost forgotten what I'm typing about. And thats actually quite good going.
> 
> - The car. Forget having a clean sparkly nicely waxed car with a pristine interior and get used to having a mud splattered fur lined dog transportation vehicle. And believe me no car vaccum will ever get rid of the dog hair and you will one day try to part exchange what basically is a car shaped recepticle of dog fur, mud, sand, grit, assorted bowls, collars, towels, etc......and wonder why they don't offer you the market value.....
> 
> - *Grass. Doggy books have you believe that dogs eat grass to be sick. The real truth is dogs eat grass which then passes through their digestive system whole only to get stuck coming out the other end....you have two choices watch your dog continue the walk with it dangling from the place the sun don't shine, hoping he gets rid before he has to get in the car/house (not going to happen).....or grab a tissue/dock leaf and pull.*......


I've only just come across this thread and think it's brilliant; and surprisingly not putting me off getting a pup 

Saw this post though and had to comment, my mums dog is forever needing grass pulled from her bum, the most hilarious thing though was when my stepdad had to pull a tampon out of her bum after she'd managed to steal one from the bathroom and eat it a few days before...:crazy::lol:


----------



## leashedForLife

Bray said:


> ...my mum's dog is forever needing grass pulled from her bum, the most hilarious thing, though,
> was when my stepdad *had to pull a tampon out of her bum* after she'd managed to steal one
> from the bathroom & eat it, a few days before... :crazy: :lol:


_Yikes! :yikes: No, he didn't "have to", in fact he Should Not! _

FYI:
Never, ever, *Ever!* PULL a string or any thread-like item
from a dog's anus - Nor a cat, bird, what-have-U, NEVER.

Similarly, never, ever, *ever!* pull on any thread, string, plastic, etc,
hanging from an animal's mouth.

Either is a mandatory vet-visit: "pulling" can do anything from slice the anus 
to cut a slot thru the bowel-wall, or accordion the bowel & cause a blockage, 
or cut the tongue away from the lower palate, or slice the gums, throat,
or slice a nerve - or damage the sphincter, rendering the dog incontinent...

Beyond possible worries of bowel-contents causing a massive infection, 
lifelong incontinence, internal bleeding causing a collapse, & more, 
TAMPONS are potentially lethal, all by themselves: The "super-absorbent"
ones are the most dangerous, but any 'absorbent' item in the bowel
can cause *life-threatening blockage*.

Diapers, tampons, panty-liners, menstrual pads, incontinent pants, ALL of them 
should be kept well-away from any animals, or any child who might eat 
them, tear into them, play with the stuffing, & so on. Anyone who's not 
mentally-competent should also not be able to mess with such things - 
just in case.
the GEL that forms when diapers get wet, swells enormously when swallowed.

Gorilla Glue is another household product that's extremely dangerous,
it should be kept behind a locked door, away from kids, pets, & irresponsible
adults who won't KEEP IT OUT OF REACH & PUT IT AWAY immediately, 
as soon as they're done using it. 

This post scared the life out of me - A tampon or a "string" of plastic-wrap protruding 
from a dog's anus is embarrassing, yes, but it's not something the dog-owner should touch.
Get the dog to a vet, ASAP, & a cone-collar to keep the pet from messing with the item
is not excessive caution; if they're licking & pulling at it, MUZZLE or CONE them, so they can't.

I had a client whose easily-stressed Beagle would slip into "Pica" when very anxious;
she'd eat the inedible. On one occasion when i was pet-sitting, she SWALLOWED over 2-ft
of light painter's plastic - a flimsy disposable "drop-cloth". Thank God, it all came out, & *the vet 
removed the bit hanging from her rear* - it meant walking *4 dogs* over a mile, as it was extruded 
while we were on a group potty-trip. I was very relieved that she was OK!


----------



## newfiesmum

Good Heavens, Terry, that has made me feel quite queasy. When my retriever came in with a pair of tights, filled with sh*t, falling out of his bum, it never, ever occurred to us that it might be dangerous to pull it out. Thank God he was ok.


----------



## Bray

Oh wow. Eek I didn't know that thanks for informing me. Luckily then she was and still is fine


----------



## leashedForLife

newfiesmum said:


> Good Heavens, Terry, that has made me feel quite queasy.


Sorry, it is a yucky subject.  
i hope that wasn't during anyone's dinner - if so, i'm truly sorry.


newfiesmum said:


> When my retriever came in with a pair of tights, filled with sh*t, falling out of his bum, it never,
> ever occurred to us that it might be dangerous to pull it out. Thank God he was ok.


Lord, yes!  At least tights are not absorbent - the "dry" exterior of a tampon, etc, 
can STICK to the bowel, hence all the possible complications of blockage, intussusception, 
gangrene, & other truly awful problems, most of which require emergency surgery.

thank Heaven he was fine; those moments when something happens that we didn't know could be 
truly dangerous, i think the Goddess intervenes to save the innocent. 

My mum was always very careful to shut the sewing-room door, but one of our Siamese succeeded 
in picking up a needle & thread, anyway - somewhere. The vet FOUND the needle - all we could see 
was the last 6-inches of thread dangling out of her mouth; the needle was jammed crosswise 
in the poor thing's throat, thank God she didn't try to eat with it in there, she'd have had it
down her gullet. It only took sedation & long forceps to get it out. Whew!...

It was also wound around the root of her tongue - she was slightly cut from fighting with it, 
using her paws to try desperately to pull it out.  But other than a sore mouth & soft diet
for 4 or 5 days, she got off lightly.


----------



## CJD2391

Great thread, me and the mrs are still in the planning stages and its good to read the realities.

As far as the walks go etc I'm actually looking forward to that in the sense that it will help keep me active after work. Me and Joanne generally just come in from work, have dinner and watch tv so it will be great to get out of the rut with the benefit of having a new member to the house


----------



## newfiesmum

leashedForLife said:


> Sorry, it is a yucky subject.
> i hope that wasn't during anyone's dinner - if so, i'm truly sorry.
> 
> Lord, yes!  At least tights are not absorbent - the "dry" exterior of a tampon, etc,
> can STICK to the bowel, hence all the possible complications of blockage, intussusception,
> gangrene, & other truly awful problems, most of which require emergency surgery.
> 
> thank Heaven he was fine; those moments when something happens that we didn't know could be
> truly dangerous, i think the Goddess intervenes to save the innocent.
> 
> My mum was always very careful to shut the sewing-room door, but one of our Siamese succeeded
> in picking up a needle & thread, anyway - somewhere. The vet FOUND the needle - all we could see
> was the last 6-inches of thread dangling out of her mouth; the needle was jammed crosswise
> in the poor thing's throat, thank God she didn't try to eat with it in there, she'd have had it
> down her gullet. It only took sedation & long forceps to get it out. Whew!...
> 
> It was also wound around the root of her tongue - she was slightly cut from fighting with it,
> using her paws to try desperately to pull it out.  But other than a sore mouth & soft diet
> for 4 or 5 days, she got off lightly.


My little mongrel found himself a pin cushion and manage to get a needle right through his paw. We had to use pliers to pull it out, and I still feel ill just thinking about it.

You have to hide all sorts of things you didn't think were dangerous.


----------



## Dogless

A sad reality is that the puppy you bring home and develops into a strong, healthy, fit young dog can turn into a dog who is very ill and needs nursing at the drop of a hat. Literally changes within a day. I am still not working at present (choice and circumstance) but hubby works away for 21 days give or take a few at a stretch so if I were I would have had to come up with a plan for Kilo's care quickly.

As it is it has meant that I am back to getting up in the night as for a puppy and limited as to where I go in the day. Both of which are fine by me and I'd do whatever I had to do to get Kilo healthy again. It's worth having a contingency plan in place though for such an eventuality.


----------



## leashedForLife

newfiesmum said:


> My little mongrel found himself a pin cushion and manage to get a needle right through his paw.
> We had to use pliers to pull it out, and I still feel ill just thinking about it.
> 
> You have to hide all sorts of things you didn't think were dangerous.


ow, ow, ow!...  Poor tyke, glad U got it before it traveled.


----------



## Emilyyu

I have got a Golden Retriever several days ago and my family call her Lulu. She is just less than two months old and looks so vulnerable. It seems that she does not have a very good appetite, another reason is that she does not like eating dog food. Is there any methods to make her have a good appetite?


----------



## newfiesmum

Emilyyu said:


> I have got a Golden Retriever several days ago and my family call her Lulu. She is just less than two months old and looks so vulnerable. It seems that she does not have a very good appetite, another reason is that she does not like eating dog food. Is there any methods to make her have a good appetite?


Firstly, make sure the food you are giving her is something she likes. Not every dog likes that same food, so you may have to try different ones to find the one that she finds most appetizing.

It is also important that you don't fuss about it. That will only make matters worse because she will know that if she doesn't eat, someone is going to give her lots of attention.

Many people advocate leaving the food down for 20 minutes and if not eaten, take it away until the next mealtime. The idea is that she will eat because she will learn that she cannot just turn up when she feels like it. I have never done this, as one of my dogs was a grazer and liked to come back occasionally.

Also remember that things are still strange to your dog and many puppies don't eat a lot until they feel settled. Retrievers are generally little piggies, so if it carries on you should consult your vet.


----------



## Amy-manycats

As she is under 2 months old she must have only just left her breeder. Keep her on the same food, but you coudl try adding a little warm water, if she has been eating puppt smush she may not be ready for hard kibbles just yet.


----------



## All The Babies

For me, the biggest shocker was the love I feel for my two puppies! One is now 15 mths, one 6 mths. I am Mum to three teenagers so I am an expert at loving and worrying and fussing and nurturing and caring but, WHOA! I honestly did not expect to love these furry little hooligans quite so hard! I was amazed that its the same "kind" of love you feel for your kids.....obviously I love my children more but......its definitely the same kind of love.

I wasnt prepared for that.....it has thrown me!


----------



## newfiesmum

All The Babies said:


> For me, the biggest shocker was the love I feel for my two puppies! One is now 15 mths, one 6 mths. I am Mum to three teenagers so I am an expert at loving and worrying and fussing and nurturing and caring but, WHOA! I honestly did not expect to love these furry little hooligans quite so hard! I was amazed that its the same "kind" of love you feel for your kids.....obviously I love my children more but......its definitely the same kind of love.
> 
> I wasnt prepared for that.....it has thrown me!


And that is exactly how it should be. If everyone felt like you (and me) there would be no dogs in rescue centres.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

FEJA JUODAS said:


> France in passing. Fear of dogs in public is strong. I travell a lot, Italy Trieste city last visit bans dogs in town public park with signs. Same in many parks now in France. Dogs on leads is the shout if on local country parc path, any dogs trying to meet up to investigate or play are hauled back onto leads. GB has parks now banning dogs i read, nottingham i think it was ! there are people who like dogs in public, a minority i find.


My sister is currently living in paris where they love her dog Archie, he is welcome in all the cafes and pattiseries and everyone points at him  But I have to say I think america and the uk are the best dog owner countries, uk due to lack of pounds compared to other countries etc, and USA because of all the dog parks and dog places


----------



## Emilyyu

newfiesmum said:


> Firstly, make sure the food you are giving her is something she likes. Not every dog likes that same food, so you may have to try different ones to find the one that she finds most appetizing.
> 
> It is also important that you don't fuss about it. That will only make matters worse because she will know that if she doesn't eat, someone is going to give her lots of attention.
> 
> Many people advocate leaving the food down for 20 minutes and if not eaten, take it away until the next mealtime. The idea is that she will eat because she will learn that she cannot just turn up when she feels like it. I have never done this, as one of my dogs was a grazer and liked to come back occasionally.
> 
> Also remember that things are still strange to your dog and many puppies don't eat a lot until they feel settled. Retrievers are generally little piggies, so if it carries on you should consult your vet.


Your advice is very helpful, good news is that Lulu seems to eat more when the dog food has been dropped into warm water before. Another doubt is that can she eat greasy food that at this age (less than two month),because she also likes them and I worry that she may not digest them well.


----------



## Emilyyu

Amy-manycats said:


> As she is under 2 months old she must have only just left her breeder. Keep her on the same food, but you coudl try adding a little warm water, if she has been eating puppt smush she may not be ready for hard kibbles just yet.


good news is that Lulu seems to eat more when the dog food has been dipped into warm water before. Another doubt is that can she eat greasy food that at this age (less than two month),because she also likes them and i worry that she may not digest well.


----------



## newfiesmum

Emilyyu said:


> Your advice is very helpful, good news is that Lulu seems to eat more when the dog food has been dropped into warm water before. Another doubt is that can she eat greasy food that at this age (less than two month),because she also likes them and I worry that she may not digest them well.


I would never give a dog greasy food at all, if only for watching their weight, so I certainly wouldn't give it to a puppy.


----------



## Emilyyu

newfiesmum said:


> I would never give a dog greasy food at all, if only for watching their weight, so I certainly wouldn't give it to a puppy.


OK, I will avoid to give her greasy food, though she likes them. For the sake of her health, i should not coddle her. The truth is i have no experience in raising a dog, and i am afraid that Lulu may pass away one day because of my ignorance, which is not what i want to see. Luckily, i have found this forum and find people like you who would like to help me enthusiastically.Thank you again.


----------



## newfiesmum

Emilyyu said:


> OK, I will avoid to give her greasy food, though she likes them. For the sake of her health, i should not coddle her. The truth is i have no experience in raising a dog, and i am afraid that Lulu may pass away one day because of my ignorance, which is not what i want to see. Luckily, i have found this forum and find people like you who would like to help me enthusiastically.Thank you again.


Nobody minds answering questions that are for the dog's own welfare. It's only easy if you know the answer, after all. Basically if the food would be bad for you, then it will probably be bad for the dog.

On the health and nutrition forum there is a whole section about foods that are poisonous to dogs that you may like to read. If you want to know anything, start a thread in the dog chat section as that gets most traffic.

And you absolutely must post photographs - that is essential


----------



## Jet90

This is an excellent thread!!!

One big issue that i feel is really important to point out - not sure if it has been already!! - is about the AGE of the dog that you get. Particularly if you are getting a puppy.

There are very valid reasons why any responsible breeder and all reputable rescues will rehome pups between 8-12 weeks, NEVER before 8 weeks of age.

We took on a pup from a "breeder" at what we were told was just under 5 weeks old, but we now believe she was actually closer to just under 4 weeks. The litter had been stopped from nursing since they were under 3 weeks old as she developed terrible mastitis and was in agony. The "breeder" decided that they would just shove puppies on meat - not even puppy meat. No formula milk, nothing. Just water down and adult dog meat that was jam-packed with crap. They were crawling with fleas, riddled with worms, and despite reports being put in several times, nothing was done, so we took it upon ourselves to get the dogs removed from the situation and we took care of our pup ourselves after seeking vet care for the lot of them.

She was put on replacement puppy formula and weaned onto good quality puppy food, separated from litter and mum too early, and this caused a lot of issues.

She wasn't properly socialised - she learnt SO little about how to actually BE a dog! as she didn't have her sibs and her mum around her to learn these vital lessons from. She also suffered with terrible separation anxiety.

We didn't see that we had a choice, and i do still believe we did the right thing in taking her early as i wholeheartedly believe we saved her, litter and mum's lives, but given the choice we would have waited until at least 12 weeks before bringing her home.

thankfully as soon as her poor tum was free of those horrid worms and her coat was clear or fleas, her ears free from mites, she had no health problems, which was nothing short of a miracle in my eyes.

BUT, we had about 20 weeks of completely broken nights sleep, complaints from the neighbours about her crying, as even though she wasn't loud, she was insistent - but we knew we had to work through it with her at a steady pace....

Initially if we so much as stood up off the sofa she would scream and try to climb up your leg, so scared was she of you leaving.

I have a son, and had school runs, shopping, meetings and appts.... plus of course toilet trips and showers/baths too!! These were traumatic, anything that wasnt necessary was cancelled, as she needed our complete attention to get her feeling safe and comfortable.

I lost count of how many times i sobbed myself to sleep because my heart felt like it was breaking over how upset she would get, & all i could tell myself was that this was another day that I had let her down, i had failed her.

She overcame it, with time, patience, and lots of hard work, but it was HELL to go through, I would never want to go there again, and i wouldn't wish it on anyone or any dog.

We had things chewed - anything and everything she could reach, nothing was safe, she would smash her head off the crate in distress, scream and cry and soil all over and would make herself sick, initially - so intense was her fear. 

We have had the usual puppy destruction and mischief too, plus walks in ice are a nightmare, esp when you are relying on crutches to get around! - oooh i've had a fair amount of bruises on my bum, lmao!! but the separation anxiety was the absolute worst, and so i'm mentioning it here in the hopes that people can see that we did it with the very best intentions, don't regret it at all as she is still alive and healthy and happy and well, *BUT PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not make the same mistake*  They are cuter and smaller when they are younger, of course, but any breeder who will sell earlier than 8 weeks is NOT responsible, and you are setting yourself and your puppy up for a very rough ride, some of which can damage the dog permanently

xx


----------



## leashedForLife

Jet90 said:


> We took on a pup from a "breeder"... we were told [she] was just under 5-WO, but we now believe she was
> actually closer to just under 4-WO. The litter [was] stopped from nursing [when] under 3-WO as [the dam]
> developed terrible mastitis, & was in agony. The "breeder" decided [to] shove the pups on meat - not even puppy meat.
> No formula milk, nothing. Just [watered-down] adult dog meat... jam-packed with crap.
> 
> They were crawling with fleas, riddled with worms, & despite reports [to ACC], nothing was done, so we took it
> upon ourselves to get the dogs removed from the [owners] &... took care of our pup ourselves, after seeking
> vet care for the lot of them.


for the next time anyone encounters this:
Much of the subsequent horror-story could have been avoided by keeping the litter together for the next
21-days, even if they weren't with their dam - altho that would have been preferable.

Simply asking the VET to board the family-unit for 3-weeks would have solved the issue, if no-one
could host the dam & pups at their own home. :yesnod: OTOH a local shelter might have been willing to 
ask an experienced foster to take the family on, whilst allowing U to adopt the pup U wanted, once 
she was old-enuf.


----------



## Kingly Pet

What a great thread!
Having a dog/puppy or child can look lovely when you're on the outside looking in. But the reality its hard work and commitment and being there when they have thrown up on your favourite pants or shat on the rug or traipsed mud all through the house or are due for their needles and claw at you. 
Be warned!
In saying that the love you receive in return is worth it times a million! 
Just know what you're signing up for. 
(PS They are the cutest when they are asleep. In my opinion a child is much like a puppy. I have lots of experience with both!)


----------



## queen princess

lets not forget the day at the dog park. time to picture it..... the dog runs off to go play, you turn to look at her and she is rolling in a big pile of poop. and you feel lucky to see a groomer asross the street, that you really cant afford, but your NOT going to let the dog in the car for a 45min ride home smelling like poop!!!! 
then you have the dog that can't seem to watch where it is pooping, so he walks through the poop, runs into the house, just to have poop smushed all over your carpet.
and to bad that dogs (especially big dogs) can't run to the toilet when they have an upset belly and are projectille puking or diahrea all over the home.
but you gotta love them!


----------



## doggilover

I have a puppy of five months old and I read at least 10 books on training puppies before I bought her.
She is well behaved because I have put the endless hours in of training her to understand me, and me her.
She runs off with the odd flower pot when I'm gardening, but knows to keep off the flower beds and away from the pond.

However a neighbour has a pup of a very similar breed, hers is just a couple of weeks older than mine. 
She came over yesterday with her pup, I put the kettle on and let the dogs outside. We took the tea out with us. Sat down and within two minutes her dog had leapt head first into my pond, I dragged her out towelled her down, and she proceeded to attempt it again. Nothing the owner said made the slightest difference. In the end I covered it with some chicken wire. Sat down again and now her pup was trampling all over the flower borders wrecking my flowers and flattening the plants. My puppy just looked on as if to say "YOU ARE SO DEAD":scared: I made attempts to correct her pup but it fell on deaf ears. 
She said "you are lucky that your dog is so well behaved"! Some people have no idea:cursing: dogs like children need to be trained and loved or they will sure:blushing:ly be an embarrassment to you.


----------



## Amymacdoogle

Sled dog hotel said:


> Very true. I would add. Dont buy a pup for your kids as an xmas present or any other present if your not prepared to walk it, feed it, groom it, train it, etc.etc.etc. in spite of promises I will walk it groom it etc etc. the kids probably wont and it will be left to you that especially includes de pooping the garden!!
> 
> Talking of which gardens. If your proud of your garden, lush green lawn and specimin plants consider before you get a dog. A lot are expert gardners trouble is they dont know the difference between a weed and your prize expensives shrubs and trees. They will be reduced to the odd twig or two. Your lush lawn will end up full of bomb size craters and be nice and brown and patchy where they wee. Or your plants will die where males wee up them.


Speaking of gardens look at your fences and walls. They'll be high enough ... Won't they? ... Not in my case I had to build up my walls and fences because my little jack Russell could get over them and they are not the smallest of walls either I can't see over them! After building them up my little "angle" decided she wanted to see the neighbours cats so she did what every little acrobat would do and used the ivy that is up the wall and the little trees I had planted years ago to get over! You'll also have to play detective! I couldn't work out how she was getting over until I saw her do it! I couldn't believe my eyes!


----------



## Typewriter

I did reply sometime ago but time has passed and I thought now the puppies are a bit older I would add a bit more. They are both 6 and 5 months old. Both been to puppy training which has helped. They are almost clean no accidents for sometime (now they will prove me wrong). Summer is the best time to train a puppy ready for the winter. I still can't seem to get them to sleep past 4.30am. I still would not get 2 puppies together again but they are lovely. One has grown quite a lot and the other one has hardly grown both the same breed cavapoos. They both have different personalities and both naughty in different ways. They eat anything they can find in the garden, so you need eyes in your back side. 

My only problem I have 2 cats which live upstairs as the dogs keep chasing them. We have a weeks holiday at the end of July so I am going to remove the stair gate and let the dogs have the freedom to go upstairs when they are allowed and the cats will have a stair gate on the spare room to escape to. At least the cats have stopped hissing at the dogs. 

I would not recommend 2 puppies together even though they are getting older, it has been hard work even now. There have been times when I could have taken them and give them to Battersea, which is not like me I never give up on anything. We love them and they are our responsibility for the rest of the lives and now I couldn't bear the thought of someone else having them.


----------



## Jet90

leashedForLife said:


> for the next time anyone encounters this:
> Much of the subsequent horror-story could have been avoided by keeping the litter together for the next
> 21-days, even if they weren't with their dam - altho that would have been preferable.
> 
> Simply asking the VET to board the family-unit for 3-weeks would have solved the issue, if no-one
> could host the dam & pups at their own home. :yesnod: OTOH a local shelter might have been willing to
> ask an experienced foster to take the family on, whilst allowing U to adopt the pup U wanted, once
> she was old-enuf.


Oh, absolutely - i couldnt agree more with you! We did try this and contacted every vet, rescue, shelter, & known fosterer in the area - all with no luck, so please dont think that i swooped in unaware or uncaring. The sad and ugly truth of the matter is that we had am offer from one vets to euthanise them all (mum and litter), & a shelter that would hold them for a week and then euthanise if no suitable foster placement was found..... Suitable to them being - foster carer must have no children unless 18+, no other animals at all, must be out of the home for less than an hoyr a day, yet must have a high enough income to afford food, replacement milk, flea and worm treatment, vet treatment for checks and boosters etc..... when asked how likely it was that this would NOT end up in them killing the dogs, they admitted they had little hope, but could only offer a week's sanctuary. Needless to say i did NOT take that offer, & that is something i certainly dont regret.

The vets helped us locate foster placements for the pups, but no one was able to take the litter together. It was awful and i still have a lot of anger over it, as i tried my damned hardest only to run into brick wall after brick wall.

We were unfortunate in this situ, & the litter of pups even moreso, but we DID socialise them as well as we could, they just didnt stay together. (we had them together for several hours almost every day, which was the most we vould manage with the circumstances, but better than nothing, we felt).

Absolutely no litter should be separated at such a young age, even if they do have to be removed from their mum, & we did all that we could to prevent this from happening. It breaks my heart that we failed, that i was limited in what i could do.


----------



## Bostonbug1

2 weeks ago I got a BT...... I wouldn't change her for the world but my life currently consists of cleaning up pee, poop, sleepless nights, getting her used to everything in the house, her chewing things she shouldn't, introducing her slowly to my other dog so neither get too stressed, starting her training, teaching her to toilet in a large plastic tray so I can take her out to socialise her but can't put her own cause she's not had her second vaccine.... The list is endless!!!!!!! It will be Worth it in the end but getting a puppy should not be entered into lightly.


----------



## leashedForLife

Bostonbug1 said:


> 2 weeks ago I got a BT...
> 
> [I'm] *teaching her to toilet in a large plastic tray* so I can take her out to socialise her,
> but can't put her [down on the ground], cause she's not had her 2nd vaccine.


Congrats on the pup. :001_smile:

How old was she on arrival? How old is she now?

Please read the letter from Dr Anderson on this post - 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/1203231-post1.html

As i'm SURE she's over 8-WO by now, she is at extremely-low risk of becoming severely ill 
if she's exposed to Parvo - sick, yes; hospitalization? Extremely unlikely.

At 5-WO, over 75% of infected pups die, despite intensive vet-care in the vet's medical wing.

At 8-WO, virtually no pups DIE, & *over 80% recover fully with no vet-care whatever - *
just good home-nursing: electrolyte fluids, easy-to-digest foods, kept clean, not chilled nor overheated, 
& so on.

Note that i'm not suggesting for a moment that anyone NEGLECT going to the vet, immediately, if their pet 
is sick! I'm only saying that age makes enormous changes in a pup's susceptibility, & the likely outcome 
of any Parvo infection: the younger they are, the more-lethal it is.

Pups old-enuf to leave dam & sibs [56-DO or 8-WO] are very, very unlikely to DIE of Parvo - 
unless they're already seriously compromised by something else, such as a heavy worm-load, 
poor nutrition, ill with something else before the Parvo, etc.

Unless U mean to housetrain her to use a plastic tray lifelong, i'd be skipping that bit - 
it only slows-down the housetraining process, & confuses the pup, who first learns to void indoors, 
& then later, is expected to void exclusively outdoors. :nonod:


----------



## newfiesmum

Bostonbug1 said:


> 2 weeks ago I got a BT...... I wouldn't change her for the world but my life currently consists of cleaning up pee, poop, sleepless nights, getting her used to everything in the house, her chewing things she shouldn't, introducing her slowly to my other dog so neither get too stressed, starting her training, teaching her to toilet in a large plastic tray so I can take her out to socialise her but can't put her own cause she's not had her second vaccine.... The list is endless!!!!!!! It will be Worth it in the end but getting a puppy should not be entered into lightly.


Don't you have a private garden? It is only outside where other dogs have been than she is at risk, not in your own garden.


----------



## Typewriter

When I got my first puppy I kept her in till she had her second injection. 4 weeks later when I got the next puppy it was hard to keep her in so I let her out in the garden and I wish I did that with the 1st as it was so easy to toilet train the 2nd puppy than the 1st puppy as the 1st puppy thought it was easier to pee and poo indoors. Mine are now 7 and 6 months old and it has been double hard but getting a little easier.


----------



## waggingwhippet

My husband sent me flowers today in recognition that we have barely spoken to each other about anything other than our puppy since we got her two weeks ago. We are knackered, she is all consuming....It is no longer 'just the two of us' when you get a new puppy - our very simple life is no more but we absolutely wouldn't change it, we are smitten!


----------



## LolaPup2013

I agree with not speaking to my partner :lol: 

Weve only been puppy owners for 3weeks almost now, going well and although no real horror stories yet it is hardgoing. Which Luckily we expected 

Outside standing waiting for her to "go" in all weathers, thunder she didnt like , OR when u think shes going to go someone walks past and puts her off :lol:. Also noticed she thinks everything is a toy,including feathers found outside and bees...... 

She LOVES feet however feet DO NOT love her..... ouch!!

And in regards to a relationship..... whats that again?
ahhhhh simple days of conversations, and "shall we go out tonight for dinner?" - long gone. Now its arranging a babysitter for my son AND trying to sweet talk them into watching the new baby too.

But we are so in love and my OH has almost forgotten to compliment me its all about Lola now......... perhaps i should address that now? :lol:


----------



## lulubel

Also, if you are tempted by that cute, sweet, cuddly puppy that you meet at the breeder's home or (as in my case) the rescue ... the puppy that may look something like this ...










... remember that 2 weeks after taking him home, he will probably turn into this (we call it the Tooth Monster) ...










Of course, you may be able to avoid this problem by steering clear of any puppy that has Jack Russell terrorist - sorry, terrier - in his DNA!


----------



## AbiMay

If you're willing to change your whole life and your normal routine to accommodate a dog they will reward you greatly and be a brilliant reflection of your character. I never wanted a perfectly obedient dog who only acts upon what he is told to do, we have a very relaxed family dog who listens to all of his commands but enjoys his life and is able to run around and have crazy fun at least 3 times a day. He gets to play with other dogs and run through the long grass then when it comes to it he knows how to sit, stay, give paw, high five, lie down. You only get out of your dog what you put in.


----------



## juicy78

I have not been able to stop reading this thread and have even signed up to be able to comment. We will hopefully be getting a puppy in a couple of months and to be honest not one thing mentioned has been enough to make me doubt my decision. I have two young children so am not 'that' houseproud, have forgotten the meaning of the phrase 'lie-in', have a steady supply of towels and kitchen roll for spillages and am not squeamish about cleaning up poo (also have a handy leftover supply of poo bags). We also have an elderly cat so am fastidious about cleaning up after her and yes, I have had to pull grass from her bum before. However all these 'negatives' pale into comparison when I think of the companionship my boys will have, the company I will have when my husband is away, the hours of fun and fresh air we will have and the complete and utter adoration you see in those big brown eyes.


----------



## Typewriter

I don't think the thread is to put people off getting a puppy just to realise the big change they make to your life. I made the mistake of getting 2 puppies month between them. My life went from being able to come and go as I like to having to think how long am I going to be and what was I coming back to. I don't mind cleaning up dog wee and poo that is one thing you will always do from a puppy till they are old. They both had upset tummies together which was a pain, because as you are trying to clear it up they are jumping in it and all over you and at 4 in the morning is not nice. But we got through it. We love them very much and would not part with them, but if I had my time again I think I would have gone for a older dog. Mine are 6 and 7 months old now still little monkeys, they eat anything in the garden and dig up everything. I'm not house proud but I don't like people visiting and smelling dog wee and poo, they are house trained now with the odd accident which is very rare. My grand daughter comes one day a week and she loves the dogs but not so much now they are growing up.


----------



## phoenicorn

If you like to go on holidays a dog can make things that bit more tricky. Alot of beaches won't allow dogs on at all others will allow only during end of season.

Holiday accommodation is also more expensive if you get a dog as you have to pay for them to stay and they do not allow you to leave them alone all day. This means you may not be able to visit some attractions unless you can find a dog sitter.

That said they dogs are fantastic company on holiday. I discovered lots of nice places for walks thanks to my 2 dogs that I would normally not come across.


----------



## Jackdown1990

i really like the bit about training on this thread it is really helpful !!! tyvm


----------



## ackerleynelson

This is really a great post. I appreciate it. I read it twice. 
Really none other then a dog can be a true friend of human being because they love you more than theirselves,.


----------



## DogManDan

hello all, im quite new here and been reading on this thread and made me smile  the experiences that has been posted here are all so true.... i just reminisce on the times when my westies were just pups  they were a handful too... but i believe all the time and effort you put in to them makes it all worth while


----------



## PapillonBezza

Fantastic thread.....

I have 6 dogs - my life revolves around my dogs - feeding, walking, grooming, training etc etc and never being out too long. My sister says she is going to have engraved on my tombstone "I must get home and see to the dogs" and "I'll just push the hoover round"

I am poo obsessed - I am constantly clearing it up and checking it.

Everything in my home is covered with hair. In addition to the cost of vets/food, don't forget the cost of hoovers - I go through them like no-one's business.

My vax and my steam mop are my best friends.

My home has more dog paraphernalia than anything else.

I drive a 10 year old knacker of a car which is covered in hair and you can't see out of the back windows for dog snot. My vet drives a sparkly new Mercedes which I keep telling him I've paid for. 

Likewise, my back door and lounge window are always covered in dog snot. I've given up cleaning them.

As well as hoovers, I also go through washing machines with the constant round of washing bedding and towels. The washing machine repair man is fed up of fishing dog hair out of the innards of my machine. I couldn't survive without my tumble dryer and without my dishwasher to clean all the bowls I would be lost.

The supermarket delivery man always comments that there is more dog food in my shopping than human food.

With 6 dogs, I am constantly head counting. I must count up to 6 at least 186 times a day.

I am up at the crack of dawn every single day. I don't know what a lie in looks like.

I spend more time feeding my dogs than I do feeding myself. I spend longer grooming my dogs than I do myself.

I have astro turf in my garden instead of a lawn (which, I have to say, is a god send).

As I do agility with some of my dogs, I run round a cold muddy field in all weathers - including last week when I was full of cold and could hardly breathe. Dogs don't understand "sorry I can't do it today as I'm not well". There's no such thing as sick days with dogs.

I think nothing of cleaning dirty dog bottoms whilst visitors have stood by saying I'm nuts. You clean your children's bottoms, I clean my dog's bottoms - same bloke, different hat...... if you don't like it, get out of my house.

Every coat I own has poo bags in the pockets.

Every bag I own has poo bags in it.

Every pair of jeans I own has poo bags in the pockets.

My car has poo bags in it.

If you are really adverse to poo, don't get a dog.

Every pair of socks I own have holes in them.

I never leave newspapers or tissues lying around unless I really want them shredding.

I am on first name terms with my vet.

I NEVER do anything without a dog there - including going to the toilet - even now, I am sat at the computer typing this with a dog on my lap.

I pay a fortune for a dog sitter/walker if I am going to be away from home for too long. It was difficult to find someone I really trusted - I thought nothing of handing over a set of keys to my house, but I had to trust her with my dogs....... couldn't care less about my house!

I train with my dogs every single day...... even the older ones. Forget Eastenders - I don't have time for TV. My dogs watch it more than I do.

My bookcase is full of books about dogs. My Kindle is full of books about dogs. The bookmarks on my web browser are all to doggie websites.

Apart from my mortgage, my dogs are my biggest expense. In addition to food, my dogs have their own savings account which I pay into every month to cover vet bills - they have more money than I do.

Nothing is sacred. Especially my shoes. 

Puppies chew - one of mine once chewed my piano.

They fart. All the time. But it does mean I can always blame them if on the odd occasion it isn't them..........

When I go clothes shopping, I find myself thinking "that'll be good for walking the dogs in"

They make me laugh and smile every single day......

I could go on and on, and I would always tell people to think VERY carefully about getting a dog, but I will finish by saying, when one of my dogs does really well at agility or training I think I am going to burst with pride. That, and I absolutely would not be without my dogs. Dogs are undoubtedly really hard work, but the unconditional love and pure joy that happens in my home every day is what makes my house "home" and it's priceless.


----------



## Coffee

PapillonBezza said:


> Fantastic thread.....
> 
> I have 6 dogs - my life revolves around my dogs - feeding, walking, grooming, training etc etc and never being out too long. My sister says she is going to have engraved on my tombstone "I must get home and see to the dogs" and "I'll just push the hoover round"
> 
> I am poo obsessed - I am constantly clearing it up and checking it.
> 
> Everything in my home is covered with hair. In addition to the cost of vets/food, don't forget the cost of hoovers - I go through them like no-one's business.
> 
> My vax and my steam mop are my best friends.
> 
> My home has more dog paraphernalia than anything else.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old knacker of a car which is covered in hair and you can't see out of the back windows for dog snot. My vet drives a sparkly new Mercedes which I keep telling him I've paid for.
> 
> Likewise, my back door and lounge window are always covered in dog snot. I've given up cleaning them.
> 
> As well as hoovers, I also go through washing machines with the constant round of washing bedding and towels. The washing machine repair man is fed up of fishing dog hair out of the innards of my machine. I couldn't survive without my tumble dryer and without my dishwasher to clean all the bowls I would be lost.
> 
> The supermarket delivery man always comments that there is more dog food in my shopping than human food.
> 
> With 6 dogs, I am constantly head counting. I must count up to 6 at least 186 times a day.
> 
> I am up at the crack of dawn every single day. I don't know what a lie in looks like.
> 
> I spend more time feeding my dogs than I do feeding myself. I spend longer grooming my dogs than I do myself.
> 
> I have astro turf in my garden instead of a lawn (which, I have to say, is a god send).
> 
> As I do agility with some of my dogs, I run round a cold muddy field in all weathers - including last week when I was full of cold and could hardly breathe. Dogs don't understand "sorry I can't do it today as I'm not well". There's no such thing as sick days with dogs.
> 
> I think nothing of cleaning dirty dog bottoms whilst visitors have stood by saying I'm nuts. You clean your children's bottoms, I clean my dog's bottoms - same bloke, different hat...... if you don't like it, get out of my house.
> 
> Every coat I own has poo bags in the pockets.
> 
> Every bag I own has poo bags in it.
> 
> Every pair of jeans I own has poo bags in the pockets.
> 
> My car has poo bags in it.
> 
> If you are really adverse to poo, don't get a dog.
> 
> Every pair of socks I own have holes in them.
> 
> I never leave newspapers or tissues lying around unless I really want them shredding.
> 
> I am on first name terms with my vet.
> 
> I NEVER do anything without a dog there - including going to the toilet - even now, I am sat at the computer typing this with a dog on my lap.
> 
> I pay a fortune for a dog sitter/walker if I am going to be away from home for too long. It was difficult to find someone I really trusted - I thought nothing of handing over a set of keys to my house, but I had to trust her with my dogs....... couldn't care less about my house!
> 
> I train with my dogs every single day...... even the older ones. Forget Eastenders - I don't have time for TV. My dogs watch it more than I do.
> 
> My bookcase is full of books about dogs. My Kindle is full of books about dogs. The bookmarks on my web browser are all to doggie websites.
> 
> Apart from my mortgage, my dogs are my biggest expense. In addition to food, my dogs have their own savings account which I pay into every month to cover vet bills - they have more money than I do.
> 
> Nothing is sacred. Especially my shoes.
> 
> Puppies chew - one of mine once chewed my piano.
> 
> They fart. All the time. But it does mean I can always blame them if on the odd occasion it isn't them..........
> 
> When I go clothes shopping, I find myself thinking "that'll be good for walking the dogs in"
> 
> They make me laugh and smile every single day......
> 
> I could go on and on, and I would always tell people to think VERY carefully about getting a dog, but I will finish by saying, when one of my dogs does really well at agility or training I think I am going to burst with pride. That, and I absolutely would not be without my dogs. Dogs are undoubtedly really hard work, but the unconditional love and pure joy that happens in my home every day is what makes my house "home" and it's priceless.


Superb post :thumbup: I laughed, I nodded along and I finished like this:


----------



## Trudia1972

We are wanting to buy a cavalier puppy, but our dilemma is that we already have 1 boy cavalier and are worried about upsetting him by introducing another dog into the house. Our dog is 4 years old. Does anyone have experience of doing this? And any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Typewriter

I totally agree with "Coffee".

My puppies are 9 and 10 months old now. When I think back to when I first got them it was a nightmare. I now think back and laugh. They have both had their first season. They are calming down a bit but still race and tear around.

I am lucky my dogs do not moult but they do like to kiss the glass when you have just cleaned them. I carry dog poo bags in my pockets. I don't mind cleaning up after my dogs have been sick or have poo on their bums. 

They have just started to tear up the post, which is better than eating the furniture. You can't leave anything lying around as one jumps up on a chair and takes stuff off the table. They have had my glasses, pens and anything they can get. They are not allowed upstairs yet. They go to bed at 11 and most times are awake at 4am. You don't get a lie in and no peace to do anything. Everything you own they think is theirs. 

I am typing this and they are both asleep so I am going to creep upstairs and tidy up before they wake. I love my dogs and still love the dogs I have lost. They don't replace the dogs you have lost they fill the void they leave.

It is hard work having dogs or any animals and you don't stay out for long because in the back of your mind you keep thinking I have to get back for the dogs and I wonder what they are up to.


----------



## PapillonBezza

Trudia1972 said:


> We are wanting to buy a cavalier puppy, but our dilemma is that we already have 1 boy cavalier and are worried about upsetting him by introducing another dog into the house. Our dog is 4 years old. Does anyone have experience of doing this? And any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


One of my 6 dogs is a cav. Having always had Yorkies and cavs I have made the decision that my current 9 year old cav will be my last one - they are just too riddled with health problems. My younger dogs are Papillons and Chihuahuas which is what I have decided to stick with now.

My oldest dog is 14 and my youngest 15 weeks. When I bring a new puppy home I introduce them in the garden first. Then, never leave them together unsupervised until the puppy is grown and they are getting on. I am fortunate to have a 'dog room' in my house so can put puppies in there if I can't supervise them, but a puppy pen would do just as well. Always make sure that the older dog has somewhere to go where they can get away from a bouncing puppy. I find my younger dogs will happily accept and play with puppies, but the older ones need their own space. Make sure you give lots of attention to the existing dog so they do not feel left out where previously they have had all the attention. I usually find that you need to allow a period of adjustment for your existing dog, which is always about 3-4 weeks with my lot.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DogManDan

PapillonBezza said:


> Fantastic thread.....
> 
> I have 6 dogs - my life revolves around my dogs - feeding, walking, grooming, training etc etc and never being out too long. My sister says she is going to have engraved on my tombstone "I must get home and see to the dogs" and "I'll just push the hoover round"
> 
> I am poo obsessed - I am constantly clearing it up and checking it.
> 
> Everything in my home is covered with hair. In addition to the cost of vets/food, don't forget the cost of hoovers - I go through them like no-one's business.
> 
> My vax and my steam mop are my best friends.
> 
> My home has more dog paraphernalia than anything else.
> 
> I drive a 10 year old knacker of a car which is covered in hair and you can't see out of the back windows for dog snot. My vet drives a sparkly new Mercedes which I keep telling him I've paid for.
> 
> Likewise, my back door and lounge window are always covered in dog snot. I've given up cleaning them.
> 
> As well as hoovers, I also go through washing machines with the constant round of washing bedding and towels. The washing machine repair man is fed up of fishing dog hair out of the innards of my machine. I couldn't survive without my tumble dryer and without my dishwasher to clean all the bowls I would be lost.
> 
> The supermarket delivery man always comments that there is more dog food in my shopping than human food.
> 
> With 6 dogs, I am constantly head counting. I must count up to 6 at least 186 times a day.
> 
> I am up at the crack of dawn every single day. I don't know what a lie in looks like.
> 
> I spend more time feeding my dogs than I do feeding myself. I spend longer grooming my dogs than I do myself.
> 
> I have astro turf in my garden instead of a lawn (which, I have to say, is a god send).
> 
> As I do agility with some of my dogs, I run round a cold muddy field in all weathers - including last week when I was full of cold and could hardly breathe. Dogs don't understand "sorry I can't do it today as I'm not well". There's no such thing as sick days with dogs.
> 
> I think nothing of cleaning dirty dog bottoms whilst visitors have stood by saying I'm nuts. You clean your children's bottoms, I clean my dog's bottoms - same bloke, different hat...... if you don't like it, get out of my house.
> 
> Every coat I own has poo bags in the pockets.
> 
> Every bag I own has poo bags in it.
> 
> Every pair of jeans I own has poo bags in the pockets.
> 
> My car has poo bags in it.
> 
> If you are really adverse to poo, don't get a dog.
> 
> Every pair of socks I own have holes in them.
> 
> I never leave newspapers or tissues lying around unless I really want them shredding.
> 
> I am on first name terms with my vet.
> 
> I NEVER do anything without a dog there - including going to the toilet - even now, I am sat at the computer typing this with a dog on my lap.
> 
> I pay a fortune for a dog sitter/walker if I am going to be away from home for too long. It was difficult to find someone I really trusted - I thought nothing of handing over a set of keys to my house, but I had to trust her with my dogs....... couldn't care less about my house!
> 
> I train with my dogs every single day...... even the older ones. Forget Eastenders - I don't have time for TV. My dogs watch it more than I do.
> 
> My bookcase is full of books about dogs. My Kindle is full of books about dogs. The bookmarks on my web browser are all to doggie websites.
> 
> Apart from my mortgage, my dogs are my biggest expense. In addition to food, my dogs have their own savings account which I pay into every month to cover vet bills - they have more money than I do.
> 
> Nothing is sacred. Especially my shoes.
> 
> Puppies chew - one of mine once chewed my piano.
> 
> They fart. All the time. But it does mean I can always blame them if on the odd occasion it isn't them..........
> 
> When I go clothes shopping, I find myself thinking "that'll be good for walking the dogs in"
> 
> They make me laugh and smile every single day......
> 
> I could go on and on, and I would always tell people to think VERY carefully about getting a dog, but I will finish by saying, when one of my dogs does really well at agility or training I think I am going to burst with pride. That, and I absolutely would not be without my dogs. Dogs are undoubtedly really hard work, but the unconditional love and pure joy that happens in my home every day is what makes my house "home" and it's priceless.


 this one is priceless ( When I go clothes shopping, I find myself thinking "that'll be good for walking the dogs in")


----------



## furrytails

My own thought is that getting a puppy is like getting a baby. 

it's completely reliant on you and be prepaered for many sleepless night. It takes hard work and a long financial and emotional commitment. you should be prepared for that.

Saying that, if you do it right and bring up a well behaved, healthy and happy dog there is no feeling quite like it.

in the long term then the pain is definately worth the gain


----------



## JordanWalker

Thank you for sharing this thread. This is a good guide to someone that is thinking of getting a dog/puppy to help them make aware that it is not easy as one, two, three on getting a pet. There are a lot of things that you need to consider specially if you have kids at home. You should be ready and responsible to handle a new pet.


----------



## Jaysk

Great post thank you.

People need to realise that a puppy is not a toy. It's a 15 year commitment to a loving, living creature that is totally dependent on you and has the needs of any pack animal - company and quality time. It's not always convenient - neither are human children. Did you get one of those on a whim?

The commitment is huge (or should be). The rewards are even greater.


----------



## nicky71

This thread is brilliant, so honest and true ! I am still a new "puppy mummy" and its only been a few weeks now - it took me a year to really think about if this was right and millions of questions went through my head ! I thought about not just the cute cuddly little puppy but the lively little darling and was under no illusion he would just be cute and cuddly and sleep I knew there would be sleep and then no sleep. I also thought about where I live, where I could go for walks and what breed would be suitable - given I am lucky enough to spend a lot of time working from home there are also days I have to go into work for some of the time so I really did have to think of everything and I think everyone should. We live on a busy road and I have just started taking Toby my baby Cavachon for small walks so that he can get used to the noise outside - people driving passed must think we are both nuts and it must be amusing I am surprised we haven't been on the local radio yet - he stops, starts, stops, sits, doesn't move, then runs, and this is only 5 houses passed mine :biggrin:. The neighbours must also find it amusing as I am now running around the garden every hour - most of the time late at night its in my dressing gown - who has time to get dressed when the fluffball needs a pee or a poo ? :thumbup1: So now life has changed I forget what a lay in is and sleeping all night - its been 15 years since I did this with my last human baby ! there is no such thing as coming home in the evenings when its cold and locking the door for the night :biggrin:, then instead of adding school trips and holidays to the reminder on the fridge its adding each week how old he is now and his own appointments and when I have worming and flea treatments (come on I am so new I have to make sure I keep up with this ) My slippers are threadbare all 3 pairs ( am working on the nipping and eating them but any advice would be great ? ), when I do leave the house for work I am no longer hanging around as I have to get back for Toby - same as when I would have to leave work for the school runs, my pockets are no longer just for my phone they are for treats and plastic poo bags its so glammy :biggrin::biggrin:. But I am loving it - one little ball of fluff and he is a huge responsibility and no one should ever think they have an easy life with owning a pet - hard work but the rewards I am finding amazing. :thumbup1:


----------



## stockneedy

If you are planning of getting a pup, you have to consider some important things. First you have think of what would be the best dog for your place / house. Do you have a backyard because large breeds of course would consume a lot of space in your house. If you are living in an small-medium size apartment, a small breed dog will be fine. Next is you should be aware that dogs are like people too. They need attention as well. You have to feed them, take a bath, walk them around, teach some tricks, bring them to the doctor for their shots just like a baby. Next is are u willing to spend also for your dog. You should include them in your daily budget as well as they have their own needs too. I guess the best question is are you ready enough to treat him just like a member of your family. If the answer is yes then go and get one.


----------



## leashedForLife

stockneedy said:


> If you are planning of getting a pup, you have to consider some important things.
> 
> First you have think of what would be the best dog for your place / house.
> 
> *Do you have a backyard* because large breeds of course *would consume a lot of space* in your house.
> 
> If you are living *in an small-medium size apartment, a small breed dog* will be fine.
> 
> Next is you should be aware that dogs are like people too. They need attention as well.
> You have to feed them, take a bath, walk them around, teach some tricks, bring them to the doctor
> for their shots just like a baby.
> 
> Next is are u willing to spend also for your dog. You should include them in your daily budget
> as well as they have their own needs too.
> 
> I guess the best question is are you ready enough to treat him just like a member of your family.
> If the answer is yes then go and get one.


i was intrigued by this ungrammatical post, not least by the idea that larger breeds should *live outdoors,*
a premise i don't agree with, & also that smaller-breeds don't need as much exercise - another myth.
I can guarantee that unless they're geriatric or brachy , most toy-breeds need MORE exercise
than, say, the average Dane or Newfie.

i found the other post by this new member:



stockneedy said:


> Hello, Pet Lovers!
> Just like anybody here, i do love my pets too. We got [Shih-Tzus] & [Labradors].
> We *breed & sell pups for a living* too.
> 
> I'll better start to look around now and see what's interesting here.


I can guarantee "breeding pups for a living" won't endear this recent arrival to most of the forum. :nonod:


----------



## laura1982

What a fab thread I have read it from start to finish! Not put off at all but it is without doubt the most helpful thing I have read about getting a puppy. Thanks to all who contributed!! 

So excited to get my puppy now but now well informed and actually all this info will help me pick a breed much easier as I know what to take into consideration now.


----------



## amandagreen

One important thing to keep in mind that a dog is not just for Christmas...


----------



## laura1982

amandagreen said:


> One important thing to keep in mind that a dog is not just for Christmas...


In fact I couldn't imagine a worse time to get one!! Glad my little pup isn't ready until next year - due in 3 weeks so fingers crossed all goes ok and all pups arrive safely


----------



## Firedog

amandagreen said:


> One important thing to keep in mind that a dog is not just for Christmas...


I'd like to say that sliced thinly, it should last Boxing Day as well.........but I had better not.


----------



## Typewriter

I have put many threads on this as my puppies have grown up. Mine are 10 and 11 months old now. They are getting better some days. Just when you think how good they are they go and do something naughty. The younger one today has a tummy upset and got me up 1.38am and 4.15am and has been out numerous times during the day. But that has not stopped her chewing twigs and anything else she can find. Her latest thing is to get up on the bar stool onto the breakfast bar take anything she fancies and give to the other dog so she gets caught with what she should not have. We have to keep the stools far away from the bar. They are two lovely dogs I think it's just phases they are going through.


----------



## hackertime

Well we are nearly 3 weeks in with our black lab pup hes ten weeks and so far hes been thru 2 pairs of slippers ( mine) the garden is resembling a war zone ,ive just tried wrapping some prezzies and hes been away with the wrapping paper and sellotape but roll on sunday when he can go out for a walk 
And now ive give up the little bugger has gone to sleep :001_tongue:


----------



## jonb

hackertime said:


> Well we are nearly 3 weeks in with our black lab pup hes ten weeks and so far hes been thru 2 pairs of slippers ( mine) the garden is resembling a war zone ,ive just tried wrapping some prezzies and hes been away with the wrapping paper and sellotape but roll on sunday when he can go out for a walk
> And now ive give up the little bugger has gone to sleep :001_tongue:


yep friday is d day for Milly we can get her out walkies!:001_tt1:


----------



## nicky71

hackertime said:


> Well we are nearly 3 weeks in with our black lab pup hes ten weeks and so far hes been thru 2 pairs of slippers ( mine) the garden is resembling a war zone ,ive just tried wrapping some prezzies and hes been away with the wrapping paper and sellotape but roll on sunday when he can go out for a walk
> And now ive give up the little bugger has gone to sleep :001_tongue:


Oh we have to love them :hand: my slipper boots are all threadbare but I refuse to buy anymore until I know Toby will not chew them so I look like a tramp, we tried wrapping last night and even bribed him with some rolled up paper but gave up in the end, we go for walks now but live on a busy road and I spent the first two weeks carrying him so he could get used to the noise and everyone who passed probably thought how lazy :huh:, now he is fine walking but sprints all the way back home when its time to go back with me keeping up the speed and probably looking like a nutter, who says tiny dogs can not run ! enjoy the walking and your lab he sounds lovely :smile5:


----------



## Typewriter

Mine are still chewing anything that does not belong to them. I am lucky mine go away to a dog sitter who walks them and looks after them 2 days a week, which is so lovely. I can do all the jobs I can't do when they are here. Everything takes twice as long. One dog loves going for walks the other does not, she seems to be scared of everything. The smaller one is the most confident and fears nothing. The larger one would rather stay in, she does not like traffic but I purposely go that way to try and get her use to the noise and also does not like any other dogs coming near her. I am in 2 minds whether to put a tree up this year.


----------



## hackertime

Put the tree up last weekend and we keep having a sniff and a nosey but so far only one bauble has gone in the bin .Roll on sunday and we off for walkies !!!


----------



## caroleduffin

Totally agree with this thread. Could I extend the "unsuitable time to get a puppy" thread?

I have heard of two stories recently where a couple bought a puppy whilst expecting a baby, on the grounds that this would be the first time one of them wouldn't be going out to work all day. Commendable, but, in my opinion, this is the worst possible time to bring a puppy into the family.

Once the new baby arrives, the dog will immediately be relegated. Dogs, especially puppies, are messy, noisy, and demanding. Babies are much the same! I know, I've had both but, thankfully, not together.

The last thing you would want when you bring a new baby home, when everything is new, and you are so anxious and emotional, is another "baby".

I appeal to anyone thinking of getting a dog when a baby is due, please think again. Leave it until the children are well beyond the toddler stage. And to breeders, rescues etc. I feel that, in everyone's best interest, don't put a puppy into this situation. Chances are, as happened in the two cases I heard recently, the dog will end up in a rescue, often within a couple of weeks of the arrival of the baby. So sad for everyone involved.


----------



## sashatwill61

I agree wholeheartedly with this thread, and it's especially important at this time of year. You really have to weigh up the pros and cons instead of getting carried away when you want a puppy!


----------



## Weasellady

I think I am lucky with Evie as she has been well trained in walking and basic commands but being cross ShihTzu she can be stubborn at times.
Adopting an older dog from a rescue does have it's advantages.
I took to Evie the first time that I saw a picture of her as it was love at first site and I would have had her whatever problems she may have had.
It's good that the rescue that I adopted Evie from only places dogs with retired or semi retired people so they can have lots of attention.
The only problem I have is to get her to stop barking at other dogs as we pass them when out walking, although there has been a very slight improvement with the help of training treats.
She barked at every little sound when she was in the house, but she is gradually learning that they aren't sounds that can hurt her or us and not as many barking sessions at all now.
We have had workmen putting scaffolding around the house today ready to put the external insulating blocks on the walls, and I was quite surprised that she only had two or three spasms of barking while they were banging around outside.
We will see how it goes when they start banging the large fixings in to the wall.
At least with a rescue you usually know something about their charactors and temperament.
I don't think I would have liked to go all through the house training again, or training a pup on the lead etc. 
I have had none of that to do, so getting a rescue was the right choice for me.
Just over two months since we adopted her, and not one regret. We love her to bits as do my grown up kids and my grandchildren.


----------



## Fluketheduke

So glad i read this thread.
There is lot to consider when giving a dog a home,the welfare of dog is paramout,he/she needs to feel loved.I am going to have to give it few more days of thinking if i am worthy of little souls.

Do i want dog/bitch?
Keeping my home clean is hard enough with just me,i have the smelliest feet possible.Dishes in sink like leaning tower pizza.
My garden,love my garden so looking forward to getting veg plot going,with flower boarder
Dog poo/wee smell in garden/house.
Moulting/hairs every where.

Benifts are ,loyal companion glad to see me when i get home,lots walks in country side,make me laugh.

Have written this reply on short notice but so much to consider when taking on a dog who will be relying on me for his well-being,going to have to give this commitment some serious consideration.


----------



## newfiesmum

Fluketheduke said:


> So glad i read this thread.
> There is lot to consider when giving a dog a home,the welfare of dog is paramout,he/she needs to feel loved.I am going to have to give it few more days of thinking if i am worthy of little souls.
> 
> Do i want dog/bitch?
> Keeping my home clean is hard enough with just me,i have the smelliest feet possible.Dishes in sink like leaning tower pizza.
> My garden,love my garden so looking forward to getting veg plot going,with flower boarder
> Dog poo/wee smell in garden/house.
> Moulting/hairs every where.
> 
> Benifts are ,loyal companion glad to see me when i get home,lots walks in country side,make me laugh.
> 
> Have written this reply on short notice but so much to consider when taking on a dog who will be relying on me for his well-being,going to have to give this commitment some serious consideration.


If just one person stops to consider, it was well worth the effort to post and contribute to this thread. If you value your garden, then do not get a dog unless it is an older one that you know does not dig. Even then, bitch's wee can discolour the grass and they tend to walk straight over the flower beds. The quickest route from a - c is not via b.

One benefit though - the smell of dog will likely overpower the smell of your feet!


----------



## Fluketheduke

lol, my last dog loved the smell of my feet.

Think i want a dog more than a garden,its such a major desicion at this moment in time.I want both.


----------



## Middleagedmum

One of the main realities is that puppies are very hard work. They need almost constant attention and care for weeks and then training needs to be consistent and right for your dog. Just going through the puppy stage and feeling tired but determined to work through it. I work part time and at home a lot, don't even think about it unless you can gives lots of time.


----------



## Typewriter

My puppies are both a year old. At the beginning it was so hard. Now they are both clean and are allowed upstairs. I just wish they would leave the cats alone. I have 2 bitches and one is in season again. I was hoping to get them spade together but that is just not working out so they will have to be done separtely. I also love my garden, they have ruined the grass but that is easily replaced but all the rain has not helped. I am hoping this summer they leave the plants alone. My dogs don't moult which is the reason I picked them. I would not buy puppies again, I think if I get anymore dogs it will have to be a rescue dog and much older due to our ages. They are both individual and lovely even if they are a pain in rear at times. I would recommend you get yourself a floor steamer which helped so much instead of getting on your hands and knees.


----------



## amandagreen

I want to get a new golden retriever puppy. I just wonder how will it work out with a cat and a grown up dog...


----------



## ciderrosie

felt a sad twinge reading this post I had forgotten I used to have a lush green lawn and flowers back in the mists of early 2013 before 2 border collie puppies demolished it :sad:


----------



## ciderrosie

I always say to people thinking about getting a puppy " do you fancy having another baby in the house" then a stroppy teenager


----------



## Mariek76

ciderrosie said:


> I always say to people thinking about getting a puppy " do you fancy having another baby in the house" then a stroppy teenager


So true (about the baby for sure, we haven't made it to the teenager part yet, with either the kids or the dog :wink5. I keep telling everyone it's like having a newborn again. Way more hardwork than I expected even with a lot of forethought and preparation!


----------



## zedder

Do you like your furniture if the answer is yes I'd reconsider a puppy.


----------



## Fleur

ciderrosie said:


> I always say to people thinking about getting a puppy " do you fancy having another baby in the house" then a stroppy teenager





Mariek76 said:


> So true (about the baby for sure, we haven't made it to the teenager part yet, with either the kids or the dog :wink5. I keep telling everyone it's like having a newborn again. Way more hardwork than I expected even with a lot of forethought and preparation!


It is like having a newborn baby followed by a stroppy teenager and that's only in the first 18 months then for the next 15 years it's like having a permanent 2 year old in the house


----------



## Mariek76

Fleur said:


> It is like having a newborn baby followed by a stroppy teenager and that's only in the first 18 months then for the next 15 years it's like having a permanent 2 year old in the house


It's a good job he's getting cuter by the day


----------



## carrissa

Getting a new puppy is quite frankly like adopting a baby. Please do not get one if you don't have the time or energy for one. 

Great thread! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Weasellady

If you go to a breed dog rescue you can adopt a breed that doesn't moult.
I didn't even think of Evie moulting when I spotted her on the dog rescue site, but being cross ShihTzu and possibly Yorkie, we hardly have any hairs off her at all, only a few when she is brushed and they tend to stay in the brush.
Perhaps you could look up which breeds don't moult and look for rescues that have them.
If you don't go for a big dog, you could have your garden and give the dog a little plot for his toileting (Evie won't go when she is on her walks and waits until she gets home)  but she hasn't done anything to wreck the garden anyway.
Big wooden planters are good, even for veg growing or if you have a big garden, fence a part if it off for your veg garden.
I would rather have my dog any day, but there is no reason why you can't have both.
As for the dishes, my house is exactly the same. This is what I call a happy relaxed home.
I love going out with my hubby and my camera in the better weather, I had to consider taking a dog along or if it was too hot to take her out, how long could I leave her. Also the ferrets still had to have their playtime. Again we have worked this out, by Evie spending a couple of hours in her bed in the kitchen while the ferrets come out.
She sleeps on our bed, so a couple of hours quiet time in the kitchen on her own won't do her any harm,, and we pop in and out to see her as well.
This gives us some quality time with our last two ferrets.
I don't know where you live, but there are small dog and pedigree dog rescues around if you decide to have a small one so you can enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------



## Typewriter

I have 2 cavapoos and they don't moult. One is medium size and the other is quite small, she never grew. I have always had dogs but I do tend to go for dogs that don't moult. My grass has taken quite a beating not only from the dogs but the weather. I really don't mind, I am hoping this year they grow out of digging and hoping to replace the grass. I have 1 dog they toilets anyway outside but the other one goes out and saves it till she gets home, I don't mind that either. I love my dogs even though they try my patients. I think I am over the worse now, they are both different and wouldn't be without them. I love my garden also and you must be prepared to share it with them.


----------



## Weasellady

Can't wait to hear what you have done or should I say what?) lol


----------



## amandagreen

Is there a trend for most popular puppies bought in UK for 2013? I need it for my research :/


----------



## Fleur

amandagreen said:


> Is there a trend for most popular puppies bought in UK for 2013? I need it for my research :/


You can see pedigree KC registered by looking at how many new puppies are registered for each breed in 2013 - but I don't know how you could look at the non KC registered or the cross breeds and mongrels.

You could do a 'sample' by starting a thread on here asking what breeds and crossbreeed puppies that they have bought in 2013


----------



## Typewriter

I bought 2 Cavapoo's in 2013. These are crossbreeds.


----------



## elly87

One of the main realities is that puppies are very hard work. They need almost constant attention and care for weeks and then training needs to be consistent and right for your dog.


----------



## Roving Rovers Redditch

Chewed wallpaper, cushions destroyed and the stuffing scattered all over the house, garden wrecked, lie-ins impossible, dirt and hair EVERYWHERE especially in the winter when they go mud surfing, frustrated neighbours whilst we were training out the 'excessive barking at the back gate' phase... the list goes on and on. But I wouldn't have it any other way. As long as you know what you're in for!


----------



## ozziesmum

Hi, I've read this whole thread through over the course of a couple of days. Ozzie is almost 8 months old now. We got him at 8 weeks old and I agree it's like having a newborn again. 

I'd grown up with cockers and knew they were too nutty for our lifestyle so we settled on a cavalier. My 8 year old being nervous of dogs, the 4 year old fearing nothing.

Whilst I was prepared for toilet training, I wasn't prepared for a week of the pup having diahorea and coming down with kennel cough before he got any jabs and being indoors for the next 6 weeks. The cost of anti biotics, anti inflammatory meds and the jabs on top. At least he likes to see the vets :thumbsup:

One thing no one has mentioned is a nice plain early night is also now unheard of. I can't slink off to bed at 9 and nod off with a book as Ozzie needs a wee before bed. Luckily he sleeps in our room for most of the night so we all sleep


----------



## Bob the Bouvier

Haha, good thread that has been resurrected.

My experience over the last 8 weeks of having our little bundle of joy:-

I haven't straightened my hair for 8 weeks  and have to wear it tied up as he keeps chewing it;
I now dress in tracksuit bottoms due to the constant puppy jumps/scratches/tears on my nice clothes (he's getting better - but only after some serious time being spent training);
Sleepless nights - initially listening to him cry for attention, latterly in case he wakes and needs a wee (we average about three hours continuous sleep, Bob sleeps for probably 7 haha);
No more going out on all day drinking sessions;
No more spontaneous long lunches that result in rolling in at tea-time tiddly; 
No more holidays abroad (we refuse to put Bob in kennels as I think I would die of a broken heart leaving him);
House smells of dog (even though research suggested Bouvs don't smell);
House smells of farts (this did come up on our research but we did not expect to need gas masks);
House smells of wee and pooh when he scurries off and does his business on the one little scrap of carpet we have in the house;
Standing in the rain for long periods of time waiting for them to go to the toilet (half the time they hold it until they get back in the house);
Realising there is a hole in the pooh bag just as you clamp your fingers round it;
No more lie ins;
Standing in dog pooh with bare feet;
Watching your pup run through the house just after stepping in his own pooh (usually he leaps on the sofas as well);
Apologising to people you meet in the street when your pup decides they will leap on them with their dirty paws;
Constant worry over why all the food isn't eaten and constantly prodding the pup to check it's ok;
Cost of purchasing additional cupboard space to ensure all items that are attractive to the little chewer are put away out of sight;
Cost of all bedding, toys, vet bills, carpet shampooer, etc;
Constant mess around the house;
Car sickness;
Cost of more frequent visits to the hairdressers to cover the rapidly growing grey hairs;
Anger management lessons when your favourite shoes/handbag/jacket suffer at the teeth/claws of your little bundle of fluff;
Your life is not your own any more - someone else needs you 24/7 and will do for the rest of their lives;
Constant worry that they are ok and that you are doing everything you possibly can to ensure they are healthy and happy :001_wub:

I wouldn't change it for anything - our little guy is our world


----------



## catseyes

Bob the Bouvier said:


> Haha, good thread that has been resurrected.
> 
> My experience over the last 8 weeks of having our little bundle of joy:-
> 
> I haven't straightened my hair for 8 weeks  and have to wear it tied up as he keeps chewing it;
> I now dress in tracksuit bottoms due to the constant puppy jumps/scratches/tears on my nice clothes (he's getting better - but only after some serious time being spent training);
> Sleepless nights - initially listening to him cry for attention, latterly in case he wakes and needs a wee (we average about three hours continuous sleep, Bob sleeps for probably 7 haha);
> No more going out on all day drinking sessions;
> No more spontaneous long lunches that result in rolling in at tea-time tiddly;
> No more holidays abroad (we refuse to put Bob in kennels as I think I would die of a broken heart leaving him);
> House smells of dog (even though research suggested Bouvs don't smell);
> House smells of farts (this did come up on our research but we did not expect to need gas masks);
> House smells of wee and pooh when he scurries off and does his business on the one little scrap of carpet we have in the house;
> Standing in the rain for long periods of time waiting for them to go to the toilet (half the time they hold it until they get back in the house);
> Realising there is a hole in the pooh bag just as you clamp your fingers round it;
> No more lie ins;
> Standing in dog pooh with bare feet;
> Watching your pup run through the house just after stepping in his own pooh (usually he leaps on the sofas as well);
> Apologising to people you meet in the street when your pup decides they will leap on them with their dirty paws;
> Constant worry over why all the food isn't eaten and constantly prodding the pup to check it's ok;
> Cost of purchasing additional cupboard space to ensure all items that are attractive to the little chewer are put away out of sight;
> Cost of all bedding, toys, vet bills, carpet shampooer, etc;
> Constant mess around the house;
> Car sickness;
> Cost of more frequent visits to the hairdressers to cover the rapidly growing grey hairs;
> Anger management lessons when your favourite shoes/handbag/jacket suffer at the teeth/claws of your little bundle of fluff;
> Your life is not your own any more - someone else needs you 24/7 and will do for the rest of their lives;
> Constant worry that they are ok and that you are doing everything you possibly can to ensure they are healthy and happy :001_wub:
> 
> I wouldn't change it for anything - our little guy is our world


This this and this again!!! My zelda the cockapoo is 2 years old and after he we said never again no more puppies... yet here we are with a 10 week old newfoundland and the above list is so so true.. i look like a slob no time for hair, make up, nice clothes are pointless they get ripped, dirty, wet, poopy, peeyey etc etc.

And we also wouldnt change it for the world, my dogs are my babies.


----------



## Tyton

catseyes said:


> This this and this again!!! My zelda the cockapoo is 2 years old and after he we said never again no more puppies... yet here we are with a 10 week old newfoundland and the above list is so so true.. i look like a slob no time for hair, make up, nice clothes are pointless they get ripped, dirty, wet, poopy, peeyey etc etc.
> 
> And we also wouldnt change it for the world, my dogs are my babies.


I hate to tell you, Gemma...... once he grows up your clothes will still get ripped, dirty and wet, but will be slightly less poopy/peeyey (not totally, but slightly less), but that will more than be made up for by the copious amount of drool and snot-trails that will festoon you and your house 

again wouldn't change it for the world though!


----------



## catseyes

Tyton said:


> I hate to tell you, Gemma...... once he grows up your clothes will still get ripped, dirty and wet, but will be slightly less poopy/peeyey (not totally, but slightly less), but that will more than be made up for by the copious amount of drool and snot-trails that will festoon you and your house
> 
> again wouldn't change it for the world though!


I dont mind the drool and snot and hey jogging bottoms are comfy!!


----------



## GRoberts

Thoughtful thread! Having a dog isn't an easy decision you have to take into consideration the aforementioned factors. Great points!


----------



## Bob the Bouvier

Oh and split lip and scratched face the day before a christening where you're god-parent!
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Ichan

Thank you so much this is very helpful for me one who is new in terms of taking care of a dog and wants to get good dogs


----------



## ashleymills

Cute Dog- Watch Dog


----------



## ruwise

Ok I've read all 41 pages of this thread and 3 dog training/ preparing for puppy books and I still want one. I had dogs when I was a kid but not had one for 20 years as I do believe they are a big responsibility and we were never home enough (long commute and full time jobs) but my husband now works from home and I took redundancy from work. My husband has never had a dog before so I am making him read as well and keep showing him photos of the damage puppies can do and asking him will he still love the pup if he does that! He promises he will. 

A lot has changed since I last had a dog so still doing lots of research. We are in the fortunate position of having carpet that is already wrecked and needs replacing so won't be getting mad at the toilet training. I figure we can replace it in 12 months when the pup is house trained. We already walk lots and because we have been trying to be healthy we have been trying to get outside in all weather after all there is no such thing as bad weather just the wrong clothes. 

The one thing that I have noticed is the big debate about whether dogs are pack animals or not. Does anybody know of any good reading material on this subject. Has there been studies that have disproved this theory. Also, when I was young we were always told you should put the pup where you wanted them to sleep from the first night but now people seem to start with them in their bedroom. Do people find this is easier or harder to then get them to sleep in their own room. I don't mind doing it short term but we will have to move furniture out of our room to do this and it is not feasible for the long term (at least in this house) We are hoping to move in about 18 months time.


----------



## Alice Childress

ruwise said:


> Ok I've read all 41 pages of this thread and 3 dog training/ preparing for puppy books and I still want one. I had dogs when I was a kid but not had one for 20 years as I do believe they are a big responsibility and we were never home enough (long commute and full time jobs) but my husband now works from home and I took redundancy from work. My husband has never had a dog before so I am making him read as well and keep showing him photos of the damage puppies can do and asking him will he still love the pup if he does that! He promises he will.
> 
> A lot has changed since I last had a dog so still doing lots of research. We are in the fortunate position of having carpet that is already wrecked and needs replacing so won't be getting mad at the toilet training. I figure we can replace it in 12 months when the pup is house trained. We already walk lots and because we have been trying to be healthy we have been trying to get outside in all weather after all there is no such thing as bad weather just the wrong clothes.
> 
> The one thing that I have noticed is the big debate about whether dogs are pack animals or not. Does anybody know of any good reading material on this subject. Has there been studies that have disproved this theory. Also, when I was young we were always told you should put the pup where you wanted them to sleep from the first night but now people seem to start with them in their bedroom. Do people find this is easier or harder to then get them to sleep in their own room. I don't mind doing it short term but we will have to move furniture out of our room to do this and it is not feasible for the long term (at least in this house) We are hoping to move in about 18 months time.


Great that you're doing research! You'll get a lot more replies if you start a new post asking your questions, but in short, yes there is a whole heap of evidence disproving the pack theroy. It's completely debunked now - just some people/sources are behind with the times. Even the man who first said that wolves worked on this way (which is where the pack leader stuff developed from), says that he was mistaken! If you type in 'dominance theroy demunked' you'll get a lot of articles explaining and referencing the evidence. In short, anyone talking about pack leadership in relation to dogs is demonstrating their lack of up to date knowledge and hence, any other advise they give should be taken with caution in my opinion.


----------



## Blackburn2512

I am constantly amazed at how owning a dog rules my life and everything I do. 

I love my dogs (and cats) and would never be without them but miss the days where I could go off and not worry about the house, their toilet needs etc. The unexpected vet bills that are ridiculously expensive, the lovely home I had is now in constant need of repair. 

Don't get me wrong, my dogs are not untrained rebels. We adopted a rescue who came with campylobacter and spread it to the others. It was a horrendous time but having four dogs who vomited and pooped everywhere was hell. 

Then there's realities of training the new 'puppies'. Taking them to the toilet in the wind and rain. It is hard but the rewards far outweigh these issues. You have to be a particular type of person to get through these times though without just dumping the animal as it's too much like hard work.


----------



## Aahlly

Awesome thread with some great advice !! 

I think one of the most important things is pick the right breed and research thoroughly. I see so many people with massive dogs in a tiny apartment (I live downtown in a city so most people live in an apartment) and then get all bugged about the amount of exercise they need to provide to prevent destruction and chaos in their home. Or they want a quiet easy-going companion but they pick a high energy working breed. Don't choose a dog based on looks: temperament and size and compatibility with your lifestyle are key !! 

Another thing people overlook IME is the amount of hours it takes to get your puppy how you want them. When I got my first dog three years ago I spent every moment with her. She even came to work with me. She was a howler when left and we had to gradually acclimatise her to being on her own for short periods of time and just generally wait until she matured. I have toy breeds (a pug mix and a chihuahua) but even these tiny dogs are a huge commitment. As they are so people oriented and require a lot of attention. 

You have to socialise your dog extensively. They are not born knowing how to deal with life. When my little pug mix was a baby we took her everywhere with us !! Running errands, on the train/bus/ferry, into the city everyday, and out to rural spots. She stayed overnight in hotel rooms, was in the car everyday, visited friends and neighbours, went shopping with us, went for coffee and exposing her to everything she may meet in life was time very well spent as she's now entirely trustworthy no matter what situation she's presented with. I'm doing the same thing with the new chihuahua puppy. It takes a lot of time and dedication but pays off massively if you have a busy lifestyle and are active and need your dog to be accepting of things and laid back. I just don't think people always realise that when you take on a puppy you are now a team and come as a pair no matter what you're doing !! 

All this time and energy certainly pays off - I love my girls and they are fabulous, well adjusted and well behaved dogs that I could never be without !!


----------



## poppy2714

This thread is great...all be it a bit terrifying!! I am picking up my first puppy at the end of the month and I feel like an expectant mother and worrying lol 
Any other hints, tips or horror stories to be shared??


----------



## Benica

I used to have Pomeranian and fur is everywhere in my house. When I am pregnant with my baby, no choice but to give her away to another home. I was very upset :cryin: but now my kids are older and we adopted a short-fur Chihuahua. As her fur is short and easy to maintain, best part is she drop a lot of fur  therefore my kids are ok with her even though my youngest daughter has mild asthma.

For those who are planning to set up a family, it better to think twice on the type of breeds you are getting so that you will not be in the same situation as me. :blink:


----------



## Chunk

Yes i totally agree you really have to think twice about getting a dog, and they are for life.
getting the right breed that suits you and your lifestyle is most important.
you have to think long term too.
i am now in the process of looking to have another dog, my children are all grown up now and my time is my own really, i have one dog ,my sonny boy ,bless him hes 11 now, hes a lurcher and i love him to bits.
me and my husband are looking into getting a britush bulldog puppy .


----------



## leashedForLife

Chunk said:


> ...
> getting the... breed that suits you & your lifestyle is most important. You have to think long-term, too.
> ...my sonny boy [is] 11 now, he's a lurcher, & i love him to bits.
> 
> My husband & I are looking into getting a British Bulldog puppy.


:blink: Switching from a lurcher to a Brit-bully is quite the change!

Have U met many British Bulldogs? - Unlike lurchers, who are sighthound crosses, Brit-bullies are mostly
'allergic' to exercise; they can't breathe well, which makes anything more than a brief jog very hard to do.
Breathing is kinda necessary, if U want to keep moving - or even if U want to keep breathing.

Also, they snore heavily when they sleep, snort & snuffle like pigs to breathe, & may require surgery to
shorten their extended soft-palates, to ease sleep apnea [which interrupts oxygen flow to the brain].

Due to drooping flews & underbite, they drool - a little all the time, a LOT frequently [food, excitement, warm
environs, stress, _____ ]. It's a good idea to have a drool-towel & a slimy pocket to put it in - or a drool-towel
AND A BAGGIE to put it in, then insert that, sealed, in a pocket. 

They need their wrinkles opened, cleaned, & dried to prevent dermatitis - so that face, nose, muzzle, 
& possibly chest need post-prandial attention to remove food particles & saliva or snot.

Their elbows, knees, & hips should be radiographed, preferably by a Penn-HIP vet who can read the rads
immediately, on site - they may need surgery for dysplasia, UAP, patellar luxation, or a ruptured ACL at an
early age. *Dam & sire* should be rated for hips, knees, & elbows - again, preferably via Penn-HIP:
University of *Penn*sylvania *H*ip *I*mprovement *P*rogram.

If U're in the UK, Penn-HIP practitioners are listed on a global website -
Locate a PennHIP Vet

I found 4 UK-vets, in Co Durham, Glasgow, & Midlothian.

Blog from a vet -
she explains the clear medical advantages of Penn-HIP vs OFA:
PennHIP vs. OFA: Better medicine vs. better marketing | petMD

OFA [Orthopedic Foundation for Animals] is the USA-equivalent of the Brit KC's radiograph procedure.
PennHIP is clearly superior in predictive ability, with 85% accuracy for pups' adult status at only 16-WO,
& also better data - EVERY radiograph is filed & recorded, to allow breed-specific norms & risks to be
continually assessed.

The U-S OFA version is only on record if the owner / breeder desires to use it as a promotional tidbit, so -
naturally! - only "good" results are tabulated. Plus, both OFA [U-S] & the Brit KC version compare every dog
of any breed or mix, to a radiograph of an idealized dog - of a sighthound type. :crazy: No mastiff type,
no giant breed, no toy-sized dog, no GSD, etc, is going to resemble any ideal Greyhound's hips or knees. 

If U do get that Brit-bully pup, i wish U the best of luck - but joint issues, tooth & sinus & breathing issues,
skin allergies, etc, are all besetting problems in that breed. Do be aware - get pups from *tested parents*,
who should preferably BOTH *reach the age of 2-YO before being bred for the 1st-time*, too - that one detail,
delaying breeding until 24-MO or later, extends their offsprings' lifespan by an average *2-yrs*.
.
.


----------



## Chunk

Thank you for your reply :smile5: 
wow you know your stuff when it comes to bulldogs and thanks again for all the info you have provided me with. 
I understand everything you have pointed out to me and which of most i do know about i have been looking into the breed for a while now, i can asure you it is not just a random idea. 
I have had dogs most of my life and not one dog have i ever got just out of a quick last minute no thought. 
I know the change of breed is worlds apart from what ive had but has im getting older i can also do without long walks and running around lol
done years of racing coursing and showing my dogs was fun but ive hung the show leads and racing muzzles up now. Only one lurcher left now my boy sonny and he could not catch a cold now bless him lol hes old and just wants to sleep. 
Once again thank you for all the information you have provided :smile5:


----------



## MollySmith

Useful link
Is having a puppy just like having a baby? | Your Pet blog | Your Pet


----------



## treaclethebullterrier

I never realised how time consuming a pup could be - and I was very lucky with mine, she already understood that outside was where she needed to go for the toilet (at 3 months that was impressive) but the playful energy followed by sleep followed by energy - very exhausting if you work!

But definitely worth every single second - wouldn't change for the world!

After my last puppy, have started to adopt instead which has so many other benefits and I would recommend that with my whole heart - bringing out the best in a dog who seems to have lost hope is amazing!


----------



## petul

treaclethebullterrier said:


> I never realised how time consuming a pup could be - and I was very lucky with mine, she already understood that outside was where she needed to go for the toilet (at 3 months that was impressive) but the playful energy followed by sleep followed by energy - very exhausting if you work!
> 
> But definitely worth every single second - wouldn't change for the world!
> 
> After my last puppy, have started to adopt instead which has so many other benefits and I would recommend that with my whole heart - bringing out the best in a dog who seems to have lost hope is amazing!


What kind of puppy do you have?


----------



## Bettybully

Hi I got a pup Al its a week ago and all she does in the night is
Cry!! It's as soon as I turn my back to go to bed it starts and she doesn't stop until either me or my partner go down stairs. I have tried sleeping down stairs to let her now in still there, taking her cage upstairs and the obvious just to leave her nothing seems to work any advise would be a big help! Thanks


----------



## mgarr

It be anxiety she or he could be thinking your leaving and not coming back I have had 4 dog's not at the same time always 2 at a time, one was of them did not like me leaving her even though she wasn't on her oun so one way I got her out of it was to put her in the cage a few time a day and leave her for short times then I make it longer and longer but you can not give in other while the dog will end up with you living round he or she and you are top dog think of it you are living as a pack and you are top dog, I hope you can under stand my way of trying to explain to you, I hope this help's


----------



## Rob222

Myself and my now ex-fiancé got our dog about 2.5 years ago. We were living in flat at that point in time which in my opinion is not good for any dog especially for the owner. So much better having a garden to let your dog out at any time to run around and play. 

2.5 years later (now living in a house with a garden) my fiance left me. Having a dog now by myself is a great responsibility. Hard work. I don't have kids but I do feel guilty leaving my dog Izzy in the house for long periods of time, just isn't fair on her. I think having a dog is too much responsibility for just one person (yes it depends on the person and how their time is spent). But speaking from personal experience, if I had never gotten Izzy years ago, I wouldn't (no matter how much I love dogs) have gotten a dog today being by myself. Very expensive especially with pet insurance fees every month, but I just feel its better to get a dog if you're in a loving relationship, that way if you're out one day for a few hours, then at least your partner will be in to look after the dog.

On a positive note, having a dog is great for company if you're on your own and a dog makes you feel safe in your own home. There senses are great and will detect anyone coming to your house who they don't trust.


----------



## StephMogs

Very interesting first post and thread. Hubby and I live in a semi-rural area, yet we haven't taken the full step of getting a dog. We have two cats, who stay in whilst we were working full time, then they went out in the evening and early morning. We agreed it wasn't fair to leave a dog at home all day (I'd seen the conflict over 25 years ago when my mother got a dog whilst she was out all day). Now I'm self-employed, we are re-considering, but very slowly as any dog will have to be socialised with our cats.

Yes, I can understand the comfort and safety a dog can give to a person living alone, but when you consider your choices, not just the owners' but also the dogs' view should be taken into account...


----------



## mgarr

StephMogs said:


> ry interesting first post and thread. Hubby and I live in a semi-rural area, yet we haven't taken the full step of getting a dog. We have two cats, who stay in whilst we were working full time, then they went out in the evening and early morning. We agreed it wasn't fair to leave a dog at home all day (I'd seen the conflict over 25 years ago when my mother got a dog whilst she was out all day). Now I'm self-employed, we are re-considering, but very slowly as any dog will have to be socialised with our cats.
> 
> Yes, I can understand the comfort and safety a dog can give to a person living alone, but when you consider your choices, not just the owners' but also the dogs' view should be taken into account..


Hi I had cat's before a dog but when I brought a dog into the home at first they did not get on but after a week or 2 they started to lay on the dog's bed with the dog this all takes time and its not all happy day's Dog's and Cats all have their off days just like we do.I hope this help's you it was best thing I did getting a dog and I would never be with out one


----------



## Rott lover

Oh my god every one of these posts brought back memories from one point or another in my life.A new puppy is this and so much more.When i got Oliver my wife had never had a puppy.I told her that any animal lover had to experience a puppy at least once in their life.She hated me for several months,Called me and Oliver many names but after time and after he passed she told me thank you.Potty training was the easy part.He just made up for it later in life.it was the chewed up cloths and shoes and trim boards and base boards and floors and furniture legs and dressers.man he was a chewer.I walked him every day untill my knees went bad but we have a good yard with running space.so exercise was easy.ahhh the memories


----------



## Doggy20001

My scared Golden


----------



## ATP

I have a question that fits in with the theme of this thread.

What dog breeds do you think most people take too lightly? I was talking about this earlier with my partner, and I thought Beagles would be a perfect example. "D'awww look at the cute puppy!" - No, that puppy is straight up mental, requires ludicrous amounts of exercise, and an owner that knows how to nurture it's natural instincts.


----------



## Rott lover

lol ATP.someone should have told my brother in law this before he picked up a beagle.


----------



## DecantPet

I agree with you on this one. Just like human beings, dogs need regular exercises. Otherwise they will become lazy and overweight.


----------



## Natalie Strudwick

It's always nice and exciting to have a new puppy at home. The reality? Before getting a new one, you must be prepare enough for that and also the members of the family. Having a puppy at home is like having a young kid. You have to give time for him.


----------



## jamat

Hi all just joined the forum and think this thread is great.

We've had Alfie now for 4 months (he's now 7 months old). I admit we bought him for our daughter who's 11 and far does to her she does most of the playing, washing and feeding in the house but I do the walking in the mornings and evenings. This is great as being the only other male in the house, we have a cat, rabbit, fish and Guinea pigs, all female, and of course the wife, it means me and the dog have something in common lol

Anyway I knew the basics of what looking after a dog entailed but I find it more time consuming that anything else, even sitting in the evenings with a fluffy lump on your lap wanting a scratch takes up a lot of time.

We found other things round the house didn't get done so we set up a check list for each of us to do which has worked out wonderfully and Alfie has a routine he has got to know and love.

and as I said to the wife just the other night I didn't know that 11 years down the line all thats really changed is I've swapped nappy sacks for poo bags


----------



## Happyandwelsh

Hi I've only just joined but really had to write a comment. We are getting a puppy tomorrow and your thread has helped out. We had dogs before but never while having children( 8 year old and 18 month old) I know it's going to be hard but it's nice to see people who want to help others. Can see myself returning here quite a lot lol thanks


----------



## stephiibean

Some of this thread had me in pieces - very funny. Also very true.

However bringing up a puppy hasn't got anything on owning horses. Some of you need to attempt that next, especially bringing up a foal right through to adulthood.
I get our new puppy tomorrow (not my first) between horses and dogs/puppy I constantly look like a right state, empty bank account, no social time but i'm happy.
Luckily I have a partner who will let me have a lie in on weekends when he's home.



ATP said:


> I have a question that fits in with the theme of this thread.
> 
> What dog breeds do you think most people take too lightly? I was talking about this earlier with my partner, and I thought Beagles would be a perfect example. "D'awww look at the cute puppy!" - No, that puppy is straight up mental, requires ludicrous amounts of exercise, and an owner that knows how to nurture it's natural instincts.


Border Collies - Everyone sees them on telly/at shows/online and thinks they are easy to train. No they are little tornados 24/7 who need hours of exercise/training/attention.


----------



## bexlaboo

can i just say i really really love this and how much detail you have put in! i have owned dogs for years now (mostly from 6 months old and have all been rescue dogs) but Saturday i picked up my first gorgeous 8 week old bundle of joy Elsie, collie x saluki greyhound and she has been a delight so far, pooping and weeing on the floor is by far the hardest part of toilet training but i know that i will feel the benefit as she will when we finally get her outside in the garden. so if you have any tips to help me along i would really appreciate any guidance! thanks again for a fantastic read and is defiantly something every potential dog owners should read!!


----------



## lostbear

Souris said:


> What a good idea for a thread! I think with so many of us having such a romantic image of what our puppy is going to be the reality of the situation quite often gets overlooked.
> 
> Just to add to the posts above, these two down-sides have certainly hit us recently. (Even more so when this morning the other half left the house at five in the morning- Pixel decided that five am was clearly morning and that the whole household should be up. )
> 
> *Sleep-* kiss goodbye to your late morning lie ins. If you are getting a puppy- kiss goodbye to sleep altogether for the first few weeks! Your puppy will (sod's law) want to go to the loo in the middle of the night, he will whimper because he's lonely on his first few nights and in general will make sure you're up with the sun.
> 
> If you enjoy a late lie in on a weekend, just remember that the ball of fur at the end of your bed needs a morning walk and his breakfast. He doesn't care if it's Christmas day or a Monday morning, whether it's pouring with rain or if it's snowing- you still need to get outside early in the morning to walk him/her.
> 
> *Your household items-* If you get a puppy/dog, no matter how careful, sooner or later he or she will ruin something precious. Be it your sofa, a wall, or even just a jumper: be prepared to smile sweetly as you find your precious bundle has just torn a hole in your grandmother's hand-knitted blanket, or has decided that your sofa needs a hole right in the middle of it or even perhaps he has even forgotten his toilet-manners for a moment and decided that your favourite armchair looked JUST ripe for pee'ing on.
> 
> Despite being extremely careful, I can still easily count on my fingers the amount of things our dogs have ruined over their lifetime!


Your are lucky to still have a full complement of fingers! I have had one broken breaking up a dog fight, Mr LB has had fingers broken twice (it seems to be an occupational hazard if you have a strong, boisterous, excitable dog - no malice, just daftness!). He also had his thumb sliced open when one of our staffies lunged for a stick as Dad was throwing it. I have had a black eye caused by a great dane throwing up his head and cracking me in the face, and am covered with bruised off where he has lashed me with his very waggy tail - looks like I have been whipped with bicycle chains! When we had our staffies I was invariably black and blue because they launched themselves at me with great affection, unaware of their own weight and strength. Smaller dogs also have their hazards - I tripped over a westie and knocked myself out on a doorframe once, and I swear-to-God that Mr LB is paying them in cheese to trip me up at the top of the stairs!

And like yourself, we have had more carpets, furniture, shoes, curtains, clothing, books and children's toys innocently destroyed than I care to remember. And doors and door frames. And a motorcycle tyre (staffies seem to find them irresistible).

Without the dogs we would have been materially much, much richer - and emotionally much, much poorer.


----------



## Mrs Bolo

Good evening everyone. It's been lovely reading your posts. 
I've been wanting a dog for quite sometime. My husband & I looked into rescuing a dog at first but as we have children (age 5 & 2) we decided a puppy would probably be the safest way to go.
We're at the very early stages of this though. Like the thread says it is a lifetime commitment. I want to make sure we do it properly & have started researching breeds. I'd be grateful if anyone could help with this? If anyone could make any suggestions or offer advice Id appreciate it.
I know it's not going to be easy & I totally understand it's not all fluffy cuddly moments. I'm not even considering this because the children are desperate for a dog. It's all for me really. I think I'm looking for a companion, despite having 2 children & a husband. I hope that doesn't sound too odd.


----------



## Fleur

Mrs Bolo said:


> Good evening everyone. It's been lovely reading your posts.
> I've been wanting a dog for quite sometime. My husband & I looked into rescuing a dog at first but as we have children (age 5 & 2) we decided a puppy would probably be the safest way to go.
> We're at the very early stages of this though. Like the thread says it is a lifetime commitment. I want to make sure we do it properly & have started researching breeds. I'd be grateful if anyone could help with this? If anyone could make any suggestions or offer advice Id appreciate it.
> I know it's not going to be easy & I totally understand it's not all fluffy cuddly moments. I'm not even considering this because the children are desperate for a dog. It's all for me really. I think I'm looking for a companion, despite having 2 children & a husband. I hope that doesn't sound too odd.


Hi and Welcome - you'll probably get more answers if you start your own thread in Dog Chat.
Once you narrow down your breeds I would really try to meet some and see what you think - if you can get to somewhere like discover dogs I highly recommend it http://www.discoverdogs.org.uk/
You can use this tool to help narrow down your search http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findabreed/
What are you looking for in terms of size, grooming, exercise, traits (a couch potato or an active mind)?
Most breeds if trained, socialized and cared for will be fine around children as long as the children respect the dog and give it space. Lots of information on the Blue Cross about keeping children safe around dogs http://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-advice/keeping-your-toddler-safe-around-dogs

Researching breeds is just half the story - finding an ethical breeder will be more challenging, sadly we are in a puppy crisis in the UK with 1 in 3 puppies believed to of been bred on puppy farms and 1 in 5 puppies bought through internet adverts dying before 6 months.
The Dogs Trust has a really good guide on buying a puppy https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/help-advice/advice-for-owners/buying-a-dog/buying-a-dog
Also look at the breed clubs - these can be found through the Kennel clubs web site under each breed you are interested in - breed clubs set the breeding code of ethics and they may be able to put you in touch with breeders
The kennel club also have lists of assured breeders for each breed on the website
And another place to start looking in Champ dogs http://www.champdogs.co.uk/

Make sure you see mum with pups, that you see all health test results (certain breeds can be tested for hereditary conditions and you should be able to view these results), Kennel Club registration and that you are given full information about the Stud dog.
A good breeder will ask you as many, if not more, questions as you ask them.

Best of luck


----------



## lostbear

ATP said:


> I have a question that fits in with the theme of this thread.
> 
> What dog breeds do you think most people take too lightly? I was talking about this earlier with my partner, and I thought Beagles would be a perfect example. "D'awww look at the cute puppy!" - No, that puppy is straight up mental, requires ludicrous amounts of exercise, and an owner that knows how to nurture it's natural instincts.


AND they shed hair like an angry porcupine firing quills . . . :Jawdrop


----------



## Happyandwelsh

So we have had yuna(german shepherd x husky x lab) for a week now and she's really brightened the home up, kids think she's amazing and she loves them too. Maybe loves toddler too much lol but wow what a reality check, seems like my rug in the kitchen is the best place in the world to pee, chew and dig. The cupboard with her food in it has had to be "baby proofed" against her cause she figured how to open it with her nose and whenever my back is turned there's a new puddle of pee to clean up!!! Despite all of the problems we can't help but love her she's cheeky, funny, acts like a cat quite often and loves cuddles watching TV. Fingers crossed housetraining is going to go better than it is any hints advice? Thanks x


----------



## Mrs Bolo

Fleur said:


> Hi and Welcome - you'll probably get more answers if you start your own thread in Dog Chat.
> Once you narrow down your breeds I would really try to meet some and see what you think - if you can get to somewhere like discover dogs I highly recommend it http://www.discoverdogs.org.uk/
> You can use this tool to help narrow down your search http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findabreed/
> What are you looking for in terms of size, grooming, exercise, traits (a couch potato or an active mind)?
> Most breeds if trained, socialized and cared for will be fine around children as long as the children respect the dog and give it space. Lots of information on the Blue Cross about keeping children safe around dogs http://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-advice/keeping-your-toddler-safe-around-dogs
> 
> Researching breeds is just half the story - finding an ethical breeder will be more challenging, sadly we are in a puppy crisis in the UK with 1 in 3 puppies believed to of been bred on puppy farms and 1 in 5 puppies bought through internet adverts dying before 6 months.
> The Dogs Trust has a really good guide on buying a puppy https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/help-advice/advice-for-owners/buying-a-dog/buying-a-dog
> Also look at the breed clubs - these can be found through the Kennel clubs web site under each breed you are interested in - breed clubs set the breeding code of ethics and they may be able to put you in touch with breeders
> The kennel club also have lists of assured breeders for each breed on the website
> And another place to start looking in Champ dogs http://www.champdogs.co.uk/
> 
> Make sure you see mum with pups, that you see all health test results (certain breeds can be tested for hereditary conditions and you should be able to view these results), Kennel Club registration and that you are given full information about the Stud dog.
> A good breeder will ask you as many, if not more, questions as you ask them.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks so much for this. I'll definitely have a read through all the sites for further advice.
I want something small & playful with a very good temprimant who needs a medium amount of exercise. Realistically I can offer 30-45 mins a day. Anything more than that would be to much pressure I think.


----------



## tisme

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


----------



## tisme

you forgot .they need worming , fleaing ,vet bills , micro chipping, feeding when they want not when you feel like it ,

REMEMBER ITS YOUR DOG POO PICK IT UP


----------



## roxieyap

I agree that owning AND raising a dog requires commitment. We made sure that our son understood that when we got him a spitz-poodle which he named Fluffy. We have been getting him involved in his grooming and general health. Fluffy has grown on him and now they are the best of buddies.


----------



## Rott lover

OMG @lostbear Do you live with me?As an owner of large dog all my life and having rotts almost always since i was a kid.I have been dog battered since i was young enough to ride a rott like a horse.Busted fingers and busted toes.Bruises everywhere and anywhere.Fat lips busted noses and black eyes.Dogs using my feet for a launching pad (that hurts worse than a broken nose i think).Having blankets pulled off and feet licked waaaay to early in the morning.A broken arm and broken leg.Countless sprain ankles.There is just so much i could keep going forever.However in the end i wouldn't change a single moment of any of it except maybe to make it last longer


----------



## lostbear

Rott lover said:


> OMG @lostbear Do you live with me?As an owner of large dog all my life and having rotts almost always since i was a kid.I have been dog battered since i was young enough to ride a rott like a horse.Busted fingers and busted toes.Bruises everywhere and anywhere.Fat lips busted noses and black eyes*.Dogs using my feet for a launching pad (that hurts worse than a broken nose i *think).Having blankets pulled off and feet licked waaaay to early in the morning.A broken arm and broken leg.Countless sprain ankles.There is just so much i could keep going forever.However in the end i wouldn't change a single moment of any of it except maybe to make it last longer


It does an' all - it's agony as their sharp claws with their full weight upon them rake into your delicate footsies! And I used to have a yorkie that insisted on licking my eyelids. That was the most revolting sensation you can possibly imagine - really irritating (like being caressed with nettles) and physically vomit-inducing - it's worse than having your belly-button touched (can't stand that either!)


----------



## Rott lover

lostbear said:


> It does an' all - it's agony as their sharp claws with their full weight upon them rake into your delicate footsies! And I used to have a yorkie that insisted on licking my eyelids. That was the most revolting sensation you can possibly imagine - really irritating (like being caressed with nettles) and physically vomit-inducing - it's worse than having your belly-button touched (can't stand that either!)


Yep you have had it done a few times lol.Yes it is literally vomit inducing.Then it starts turning pretty purple within seconds and welts and such.


----------



## lostbear

Rott lover said:


> Yep you have had it done a few times lol.Yes it is literally vomit inducing.Then it starts turning pretty purple within seconds and welts and such.


Whilst I wouldn't wish these horrors on anyone, it is a comfort to know I don't suffer alone . . .


----------



## Rott lover

lostbear said:


> Whilst I wouldn't wish these horrors on anyone, it is a comfort to know I don't suffer alone . . .


I think every owner should be aware of the inherent danger that comes with a dog lol.I don't really wish it on anyone but i will say i would never change any of it.


----------



## lostbear

Rott lover said:


> I think every owner should be aware of the inherent danger that comes with a dog lol.I don't really wish it on anyone but i will say i would never change any of it.


Me neither.


----------



## Alex Cheney

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently working on a new BBC2 series and hoping to speak to people thinking about getting a dog, puppy or rescue dog in the next few months?
We are looking for people to film as they go through the process of searching for their puppy or dog, for an exciting new BBC series. We're looking for families, singles, couples, of all ages and from all over the country to take part.
So if you're considering bringing a dog or puppy into your life in the near future, we'd love to hear from you.
Please email us at [email protected] for more info and an application form, or call: 0117 970 7634

I hope to hear from some of you soon,

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## CuriousKathryn

Another hellish thing nobody tells you about. You know that dog a few blocks away you can hear barking? *SOMEBODY OWNS THAT DOG. *As the proud owner of a young standard schnauzer I can't remember the last time I lived a day without the bastard going mental in the back garden whenever someone dares to trespass on the lane  But I wouldn't be without her, and we all have to put up with our dogs """quirks""" dont we?


----------



## Rott lover

CuriousKathryn said:


> Another hellish thing nobody tells you about. You know that dog a few blocks away you can hear barking? *SOMEBODY OWNS THAT DOG. *As the proud owner of a young standard schnauzer I can't remember the last time I lived a day without the bastard going mental in the back garden whenever someone dares to trespass on the lane  But I wouldn't be without her, and we all have to put up with our dogs """quirks""" dont we?


Most of us would call that a bad habit and train it out and not a quirk.


----------



## lostbear

Rott lover said:


> Most of us would call that a bad habit and train it out and not a quirk.


Easier said than done with terriers.


----------



## Rott lover

lostbear said:


> Easier said than done with terriers.


true but it is still not a quirk it is a bad habit


----------



## [email protected]

When my wife and kids asked to get another dog a few years back, (we had lost my beautiful Molly 2 years prior and I wasn't sure if I was ready) I swear every point in this thread went through my mind while we were at the pound. But we did it. And he has been the biggest blessing in my life. Chewed toys, pee spots, destroyed garden and all. He just needed to learn the rules of the house and TIME. If anyone is looking to get a dog, time spent will make the difference between a great dog and as someone else on the thread put it "a complete bastard"


----------



## JulieMB

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


Hi
This is very interesting. My husband and i want to get a puppy next year. We have two indoor cats, one of whom is terrified of large dogs but is quite happy with small ones so we will have to look for a smaller breed. 
Is the internet a good and reliable place to find and buy a puppy? 
We would consider a pedigree or a mixed breed. Prices vary dramatically. How can I be sure that we are not buying from a puppy farm? 
Any advice, please?


----------



## Rott lover

These questions are going to be answered much better and faster if you go into dog chat and post it.


----------



## [email protected]

JulieMB said:


> Hi
> This is very interesting. My husband and i want to get a puppy next year. We have two indoor cats, one of whom is terrified of large dogs but is quite happy with small ones so we will have to look for a smaller breed.
> Is the internet a good and reliable place to find and buy a puppy?
> We would consider a pedigree or a mixed breed. Prices vary dramatically. How can I be sure that we are not buying from a puppy farm?
> Any advice, please?


If you are not hung up on pedigree, consider adopting from a shelter. There are so many good and loving dogs that need homes. Both of mine are rescues and both are well-behaved dogs, good with each other and good with children. I wouldn't trade them for a pile of gold.

Well....not a small pile of gold. Haha. JK!


----------



## JulieMB

[email protected] said:


> If you are not hung up on pedigree, consider adopting from a shelter. There are so many good and loving dogs that need homes. Both of mine are rescues and both are well-behaved dogs, good with each other and good with children. I wouldn't trade them for a pile of gold.
> 
> Well....not a small pile of gold. Haha. JK!


Much as we would love to rescue a dog, most societies will not offer us a dog because of our cats. Indeed, we would never place our cats in danger. Hence our decision to get a pup and let it grow up with the cats.


----------



## JulieMB

Rott lover said:


> These questions are going to be answered much better and faster if you go into dog chat and post it.


Dog Chat? Hmmm, just trying to find my way around this forum so I will try to find Dog Chat and ask for some advice there. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rafa

Hi Julie,

If you're looking for a pedigree pup, a good starting point is the Champdogs Website and Forum.

The litters advertised on there are usually bred by good, conscientious breeders, from fully health tested Parents.

We have a Staffy pup at the moment and we found her from there.


----------



## JulieMB

That's great. Thank you so much. I will take a look.


----------



## pet needs

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


 hi you can have your pet its will give a good feeling of love http://www.4petneeds.com/


----------



## pet needs

Sweety said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> If you're looking for a pedigree pup, a good starting point is the Champdogs Website and Forum.
> 
> The litters advertised on there are usually bred by good, conscientious breeders, from fully health tested Parents.
> 
> We have a Staffy pup at the moment and we found her from there.


hi you can have your pet its will give a good feeling of love http://www.4petneeds.com/


----------



## pet needs

Sweety said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> If you're looking for a pedigree pup, a good starting point is the Champdogs Website and Forum.
> 
> The litters advertised on there are usually bred by good, conscientious breeders, from fully health tested Parents.
> 
> We have a Staffy pup at the moment and we found her from there.


hi you can have your pet its will give a good feeling of love http://www.4petneeds.com/


----------



## Missymogs

Hi - I have been a 'lurker' of this forum for a little while but decided to join and post as I really need some advise! 
Not sure if this is the right thread for this but I am currently looking for a puppy to join our little family and have recieved an info email from a breeder I contacted that has just confused me some what. On one hand they asking all the right questions of me and look like they have the health testing etc all correct, the thing that's thrown me is they have offered to deliver? I understand this to be a big no no as pup should be seen with mum. I am waiting on reply regarding allowing me to visit but I don't know if I should just scrap them from the list as it were for even offering to do this. The mum is allegedly KC registered as is the dad, paperwork not yet seen obviously. 

Any advise? 

Thanks and hello btw )


----------



## charlies angels.

Tread carefully, obviously cause for suspicious thoughts ie all sorts of underhanded dog breeding going on not to mention puppy farms you need to know exactly where the pup is from and to see at least the mum and that she herself is in good health and hasn't had multiple litters ,I think I would give that one a wide birth. Good luck.


----------



## tracy

Souris said:


> What a good idea for a thread! I think with so many of us having such a romantic image of what our puppy is going to be the reality of the situation quite often gets overlooked.
> 
> Just to add to the posts above, these two down-sides have certainly hit us recently. (Even more so when this morning the other half left the house at five in the morning- Pixel decided that five am was clearly morning and that the whole household should be up. )
> 
> *Sleep-* kiss goodbye to your late morning lie ins. If you are getting a puppy- kiss goodbye to sleep altogether for the first few weeks! Your puppy will (sod's law) want to go to the loo in the middle of the night, he will whimper because he's lonely on his first few nights and in general will make sure you're up with the sun.
> 
> If you enjoy a late lie in on a weekend, just remember that the ball of fur at the end of your bed needs a morning walk and his breakfast. He doesn't care if it's Christmas day or a Monday morning, whether it's pouring with rain or if it's snowing- you still need to get outside early in the morning to walk him/her.
> 
> *Your household items-* If you get a puppy/dog, no matter how careful, sooner or later he or she will ruin something precious. Be it your sofa, a wall, or even just a jumper: be prepared to smile sweetly as you find your precious bundle has just torn a hole in your grandmother's hand-knitted blanket, or has decided that your sofa needs a hole right in the middle of it or even perhaps he has even forgotten his toilet-manners for a moment and decided that your favourite armchair looked JUST ripe for pee'ing on.
> 
> Despite being extremely careful, I can still easily count on my fingers the amount of things our dogs have ruined over their lifetime!


and your boiler at the worst time of year ! never has a dog do that


----------



## PadsPops

I'll be getting a Bichon Frise pup on December 2nd to add to our family and become the little sister of my 5 Yr old Bichon boy Paddy, and I can't wait for all the "realities" again. My Paddy is such a good boy and I really, really dropped on with him, he trained so well, was using the toilet outside after 4 weeks and (even though this isn't everyone's choice) having him in my bedroom every night, he never cried or kept me up ever and he sleeps in his own bed too. I have a feeling the new pup will be the polar opposite to Paddy but I am looking forward to the challenge and wonderful addition to our family.


----------



## Andria

Hi, I need some advice please guys.. Id really like a dog to complete my little family but I'm out at work for 5 1/2 hours a day mon to fri and need to know if that's fair on any dog? I have 2 children aged 5 & 7 and keep reading mixed info on different breeds so I'm finding it so hard to decide which particular breed will be suitable for us. I thought a cavalier King Charles would be but it's apparently not good at being by itself..... Help please ☺☺


----------



## IndieWolfe

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


Love this thread! Before getting our puppy, I thought about and expected all of these things... but did not realize the extent of it (especially the part about juggling a puppy and a child). I convinced my husband as well, that it was manageable for us to have a dog and that it will be rewarding. We're still waiting for the rewarding part, but I love our pup dearly and she's totally worth it


----------



## Darcydoo

Hi All

I am new to owning a dog and this forum and would love some support and advice; just purchased our very first puppy now 10 weeks old for the children aged 4 and 8 and company for us all. The puppy is a boxer and he is gorgeous and while I spent six months researching the breed, I am amazed at the amount of work he entails. 

I am trying to learn everything at once from how much to feed him to potty training and finding all of the information out there slightly contradictory. Monty was on Eukenuba when I picked him up but lots of people are saying James Wellbeloved is so much better, so have just started to gradually change his food. Naively I now know, I did not expect him to be so nippy and growly towards us but when he is calm he just wants me to sit and stroke him all day- is this normal?

I am feeding him 4 times a day as recommended by the breeder and I am due to start puppy training with him next week and hoping things will get easier after this. I imagined a puppy would somehow fit in with our lifestyle but instead and am finding I am rarely leaving the house and the morning with school runs taking the dog out first thing in order to train him is complete chaos. Monty has not had his second injection yet so cannot take him out for walks). I am not sure if I am doing the right things or whether I am missing something important. Could anyone offer any help?


----------



## Siskin

As a first time owner everything is so overwhelming and happening at once.
You can start training your puppy now, just little things like teaching him to sit etc, maybe you are already doing this. Going to training classes will help you lots and you find out all sorts about caring for as well as training your puppy.
Puppies should only have short walks at first, a good rule of thumb is 5 minutes per month of age. So a pup of 3 months old is walked for 15 minutes per day. This refers to a continuous on lead walk on a hard surface. I don't know how this will fit in with the school run. The reason for this is that your pup will be growing rapidly from now on and over exercising could damage his bones and ligaments. You can extend the time if some of it is off lead in a field where he can go at his own pace and lie down if a bit tired. You can practice lead walking in the garden as puppies take time to adjust to wearing a collar and lead and having to come with you.

A good book is the The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey which will help you lots throughout the coming months.


----------



## Rach&Miko

What I've learnt...

No matter how much you read and research
No matter how prepared you think are

Its much much harder than you can imagine and you'll continue learning "on the job" but its also more rewarding than you expect too xxx


----------



## brendaanne3

Love this! I'm a first time owner (for a good while now, but Apollo was my first) and found there were a good amount of things I would have never expected, and I was thankful that I waiting until this portion of my life before I got a pup.

The big thing for me was the play biting. Apollo loves to play bite. He thinks he's just being playful, but I've gotten bruises from when he's been especially rowdy, and his bites can REALLY hurt (he's gotten 20 times better as I've been working with him consistently on how to channels his play and teething in productive ways). Before having Apollo, I knew puppies nipped but I never knew to what extent. I think this is important to keep in mind if you do have younger children. Apollo would never hurt me or anyone else intentionally, he just doesn't always realize that when he plays he can get a little too rough.


----------



## Colette

I think the nipping is something people don't appreciate until it happens. Even more so with a large pup! Last pup I lived with was a bichon (Solo) who was a gobby little bugger. Then came Horace. The lunging, growling, barking, and biting is all perfectly normal... But coming from a massive rottie boy is quite a shock if you're not used to dogs!

I'm always surprised by the number of posts here and elsewhere along the lines of 'omg my puppy is a shark'. Yep, puppies really are!


----------



## brendaanne3

I totally agree! I hate when people get mad at a puppy for biting them rather than showing them to bite more appropriately. He's just a little baby!!

Sometimes I lovingly refer to my Apollo as my little landshark  .


----------



## Colette

The realities of getting a puppy - chaos and destruction. Check out Horace's diary of destruction - the sofa, the teeth marks on the staircase, the lack of skirting boards, the rug, and the coffee table!


----------



## Brannybear

Colette said:


> The realities of getting a puppy - chaos and destruction. Check out Horace's diary of destruction - the sofa, the teeth marks on the staircase, the lack of skirting boards, the rug, and the coffee table!


Look at that face though...


----------



## Winter1961

I'm new to this forum and joined because this thread is so good! I've read the entire lot. I have a four-ish year old rescue (whippet/staff mix) who I homed when she was two-ish. I also have two 2.5 year old cats. One Siamese and one DSH. They all arrived within a few weeks of each other and this has worked very well.

I have been thinking of getting a second dog for a few months. However, despite always having had rescue dogs in the past, I have decided that this time it would be more sensible to bring a young puppy in rather than an older dog which would be harder to integrate. I have never raised a puppy before but I have been anticipating (rightly, it seems) that it will require the same level of commitment as a young baby. That's fine - I've had one of those (he's fifteen now). I'm also not in the least bit fazed by the housetraining aspect. Lucy (my dog) had never been housetrained when I got her (RSPCA welfare case) and it took over a year, but she's pretty reliable now.

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who's posted their experiences and advice. I have a feeling it's going to come in very handy!

BTW - I have identified a whippet breeder through Champdogs and will be seeing the puppies on January 2nd. Decided on a whippet because while Lucy is only part whippet, she seems to have a very whippet character! Here she is


----------



## Bopey

Having a dog is a massive commitment. We have three dogs and we walk them three times a day. As someone else said it doesn't matter what the weather is like you have to take them out whatever. I too have wellies, walking boots, thick socks, a dodgy cagoule etc. When you have a puppy it's non-stop feeding, watching the furniture get pulled about, trying to guess what they want etc. etc. Our puppy broke a speaker twice and it sheered in two whilst he was racing round the sofa! The pee and poo is everywhere and you have to keep checking for it and cleaning it up. There isn't a moments peace. If you train them well though they will develop into a dog that toilets outside! All I would say to anyone getting a puppy is do you have the time to commit to them and do you really want to? If you do then the love and loyalty is just wonderful and you'll have a special bond with that dog forever.


----------



## Danielle Barber

Video of my Beagle, Toby  Loves a squeaky toy! He used to chew them up and eat them, luckily.. 5 years later, he now loves his toys and prefers to play with them rather than eat them! For other videos of Toby.. search on Youtube "TOBY Funny Beagle"

Beagle's are such lovely dogs, but are very puppy-like for a very long time! Toby has only just started to mature and he is now 5.. However, I wouldn't change him! 
He has major separation anxieties, so its like having a baby 24/7 haha! He'll get there one day  Got soooo far with him, its a slow process but we are getting there!


----------



## Rufus15

This thread is, frankly, amazing. We have been discussing the possibility of getting a dog in the next couple of years but reading the first page alone has put me right off!! I love dogs but I certainly wouldn't be able to put in that level of commitment so I'm pleased to have made that discovery before we got a dog. And pulling poo out of bums?! No thank you!! My husband is still insistent so I have set him a challenge. He's to go out for a walk twice a day for an hour each time, if he sticks to it for a minimum of 12 months then we can consider getting a dog. An excellent way of testing commitment, thank you to the person who came up with it!


----------



## Cavachon21

Our Cavachon is 11 weeks old and although doing well, she barks at the cats and is also occasionally weeing inside, as soon as we have taken her our and she refuses to go.

Any tips from people on top training puppy advice etc ? 
Thank you!


----------



## Darcydoo

Cavachon21 said:


> Our Cavachon is 11 weeks old and although doing well, she barks at the cats and is also occasionally weeing inside, as soon as we have taken her our and she refuses to go.
> 
> Any tips from people on top training puppy advice etc ?
> Thank you!


Hi

Not sure if you are crate training, but I am and seems to have really helped. My boxer is 16 weeks old and has the occasional accident but we are clicker and treat training and he is becoming quite well behaved. Mind you it is still a struggle to get him out in the rain...


----------



## Barbaraandsky

mysticmel said:


> toy breeds run around crazy playing for about 15mins then sleep, they sleep alot like a baby really. so don't think a pup will play with you all day xx


it does not only apply to toy breeds. I only ever had setters and they need a lot of sleep as puppies, also, to develop into balanced adults. I think that preventing puppies from sleeping (with the 'good' intention to wanting to play with them all the time) is actually detrimental to their development and can contribute to raising dogs that are hyper and demand to be entertained all the time when they are grown up.

One more thing to add - although it might have been mentioned already - is that large breeds should not be walked too much as puppies. They grow a lot faster in relation to small breeds which puts extra strain on their joints. A large breed puppy should only be walked 5 minutes for each month per day (e.g. a 3 months old puppy should only be walked 15 minutes per day. That applies to on lead walks only). Since their physical exercise needs to be regimented, it is even more important to tire them with mental stimulation, e.g. training, to prevent them from destroying things in the house due to pure boredom.


----------



## Barbaraandsky

lizard said:


> Walking is so important, many dogs would ideally spend all day outside


as I mentioned before, this may be the case but large breed puppies have to be regimented to ensure the joints have time to develop properly and are not damaged during the growth period, which can be until they are 18 months old at the earliest. Large breeds need more time to mature than smaller breeds. Setters for example are only fully grown up at around 3 years old.


----------



## Barbaraandsky

newfiesmum said:


> I have talked many a person out of a husky or an Akita, simply because when I asked why they wanted that particular breed they have replied because they are beautiful! And I have known their circumstances and known they were not the right breed. Fortunately, people do sometimes ask my advice about getting a dog.
> 
> But the majority of new dog owners do buy for looks. They think a dog is a dog, just different sizes and different looks. I was guilty of that myself when I bought my retriever some 20 years ago. Now I know better.
> 
> g.


That is so true. It amazes me how many dog owners are not aware of the standards of the breed they have chosen. Dogs are not only vetted by their appearance and breeders have to take their dogs to trials (gun dogs) and other tests to demonstrate certain traits (e.g. desired level of aggression in dogs that are bred to protect; as well as in terriers that a bred to go into a fox/badgers... dark and unknown burrows to catch the inhabitant) to ensure they get papers when they want to breed from that particular bitch or dog. 
We were guilty of the same ignorance when my parents got the dog I always wanted and chose a fox terrier for its looks, knowing nothing about the personality and aggression terriers come with.
Before I got my first Gordon Setter (the Scottish Setter), I was lucky enough to befriend the breeder and learn a lot about this breed's personality and training requirements. I do like their looks, but what fascinates me most about them is their soft mouth (they don't bite and any display of aggression is a reason to exclude them from breeding). But they do come with other challenges, e.g. high hunting drive that needs to be channeled by consistent and diverse training to keep this intelligent breed stimulated and willing to work with you.


----------



## Rott lover

Colette said:


> The realities of getting a puppy - chaos and destruction. Check out Horace's diary of destruction - the sofa, the teeth marks on the staircase, the lack of skirting boards, the rug, and the coffee table!


I cant help but laugh at this as our house looked the same by our little Oliver.


----------



## sarahgabriel

RAINYBOW said:


> I get it alot with Oscar and people with kids. He looks like "the perfect family dog" and he is NOW(ish ) but it's taken alot to achieve and if i hadn't had the commitment to him and the time to give it would have been very different. Also training is constant, you don't just train them once and then thats it for life, its an ongoing process and very much 2 steps forward 3 back for a fair while.
> 
> Did you see my post about what the guy at discover dogs said on the Newfie stand  Someone approached him and asked if it was a Newfoundland he had. Then said "oh wow i didnt realise they were THAT big" The guy then sais he has just put a deposit down on one but had clearly never seen an adult one in the flesh  Incredible !!!!!


nice thread , i raised my puppy in a very early age , he was actually the newborn of his deceased mother ,


----------



## Quinner03

Nicky10 said:


> I've heard a lot of newfie breeders saying that people have returned puppies at 7/8 months because they don't realise how big they got. You would think the giant breed thing would give them a hint.


Oh geez; you would think people would take 5 minutes to research their breeds. Well, Newfies are in demand in your area? Giant breeds usually sell/ are adopted right away around here.

That's a plus at least.


----------



## mgarr

Quinner03 said:


> Oh geez; you would think people would take 5 minutes to research their breeds. Well, Newfies are in demand in your area? Giant breeds usually sell/ are adopted right away around here.
> 
> That's a plus at least.


 Doesn't people think about research the dog's breed anyone in their right mind you think would, this is how poor dog's end up in rehome centers ummy


----------



## Laura.Jackopaw

wonderful thread!
anyone thinking about getting a dog, could benefit from reading this post!


----------



## Rott lover

Colette said:


> The realities of getting a puppy - chaos and destruction. Check out Horace's diary of destruction - the sofa, the teeth marks on the staircase, the lack of skirting boards, the rug, and the coffee table!


That looks so familiar and so does the face lol


----------



## rmad1994

hii to everyone,
I just get a new puppy and i want to train him good..
How can i do it?


----------



## Alisahusky1

Thanks for the info


----------



## LotsaDots

I just wanted to add something that may or may not be helpful. When we got our 1st puppy (jrt x ) it was hard work of course but it wasnt until we got our 2nd that I realised no 2 dogs are the same and some are definitely harder than others.
Dottie is related to our 1st puppy but could not be more different. I thought as I had done it all before it would be easier.. NO! Dottie can be a horrible creature sometimes, I often wonder what would have happened to her had she ended up with someone with less time and patience than us. I guess what I am trying to say is you can read all the books in the world and have had many, many dogs but you never stop learning and they never stop challenging us.
Also just because someone elses puppy is well behaved and does everything it should and yours isnt it doesnt mean you are doing something wrong, like children they all develop differently..at 4 months Stan had nailed the basics and was starting to learn tricks.. Dottie has got as far as sit and I have had to abandon all ideas of learning tricks to work on her focus and recall.
The upside is, the more challenging the dog the more rewarding it is when they do finally 'get it' and start to learn.. I am having glimpses of this now.
Finally having tragically lost Stan at just 15 months- cherish every moment you have with them and dont forget to relax and have a bit of fun.


----------



## allison cameron

Really good thread ... I appreciate it .


----------



## Jess Pryce

Don't forget long term cost. Buying the dog is the cheap part. Its looking after them properly for the next 10-20 years that is costly. They need a good quality food, toys, bedding, training, etc, not to mention insurance and vet bills.
Would never have a dog without insurance, I work in a vets and know how easily it is to end up with a big bill.


----------



## Kay Flynn

Hi. I am new to this forum. I had a fantastic rescue terrier who died too soon aged 4 years. We have now adopted two terrier brothers today aged 10 months and I realise what an uphill struggle it will be! They have no rules or manners. The reScue centre said no prob with cats but that is not the case- one barks at our cats! Much to the cats" disgust! I had great plans to crate them separately from day one but after a lot of whining in separate crates I have compromised and put them in a large crate together and fingers crossed,the whining has stopped They were 80 miles away and we were warned they salivate profusely in the car and vomit. This was very true but we were armed with baby wipes newspaper,etc.However we were prepared to accept all this and they are great little chaps. Tomorrow is when all the hard work starts............kay


----------



## cara moore

Hello will you be interested in grabbing one of french bulldog puppies?


----------



## Bella Bear

What a fantastic feed! I have just gotten my puppy under a week ago and we did a lot of research before hand but I guess nothing will prepare me for what lies ahead. Hopefully any eating will be of daddy's horrid shoes 
Thanks


----------



## livandchaz

Honestly, I think people need to know two main things.
Firstly, dogs poop everywhere. They also throw up. I know this seems obvious but you do actually have to go outside and pick up their poop from your garden every day, and if you don't, they will stand in it, run through your house up to the very top and jump on your bed. Yeah... Not one of my greatest dog parent moments having to clean the poo off the carpets.
Also, there is a huge emotional involvement which is awful sometimes. It can actually be really hard not to take what they do personally and sometimes you are just exhausted from dealing with them. This is mainly with new digs/puppies/adolescents/agility dogs who have decided that a year of training doesn't really matter anymore.
But they are wonderful. Oh, and if you have a boy they get their little "dog boners" when they are excited or happy or getting a belly rub which is embarrassing.
And both genders of dogs hump everything.
Other than that though, great, I wouldn't change mine for the world.


----------



## Bella Bear

More questions......

What age would you suggest is a good time to take your dog away with you on holiday? I live on an Island and wonder when is a responsible time to do this? I would think once I have her potty trained but any thoughts would be great.

Also she has peed her bed a few times as she is in a cage and I wonder am I not taking her out enough? Every hour and half during the day and at night its usually about half four in the morning when she wakes after going to be around 11pm.

Thanks again.


----------



## livandchaz

Bella Bear said:


> More questions......
> 
> What age would you suggest is a good time to take your dog away with you on holiday? I live on an Island and wonder when is a responsible time to do this? I would think once I have her potty trained but any thoughts would be great.
> 
> Also she has peed her bed a few times as she is in a cage and I wonder am I not taking her out enough? Every hour and half during the day and at night its usually about half four in the morning when she wakes after going to be around 11pm.
> 
> Thanks again.


I think you are taking her out enough. She sounds like she maybe isn't 100% potty trained but she's almost there. Are you using a pet cleaner especially for accidents to clean it up? That can help. Changing setting could throw her off a little with her training but honestly if you are taking her out that regularly she should be fine.
How old is she now? One of the biggest factors of taking your dog on holiday is how trained they are.
Taking an untrained dog away could be risky, has she had any basic training?


----------



## Bella Bear

Thanks for your feedback you are totally right at the moment we should get her into her routine at home. She is doing so well and thanks for the tip about a specific pet cleaner when I asked at my local pet store they said it was not really needed.
She still has lots of training to do we are just working on the recall and potty training at the moment but need to start working on the bitting. thanks again


----------



## anna white

Hi
I am new to this forum. I'm interested in adopting or rescuing a dog (preferably a cockapoo or a cross of either a poodle or cocker spaniel) but I'm struggling to find anywhere that offers them, does anyone have an idea of where i could find one? and would this be a good plan considering I work for 7 hours a day, my husband works all day and we have three kids? we are prepared to get a dog sitter or walker.


----------



## komondor_owner

deleted


----------



## Rocketdogs

There really is so much to think about when it comes to getting a dog, but here are a few things to consider from the get-go?
Are you experienced? If you don't have much dog experience don't go out and get a dog that's more dog than you, as you will become frustrated. Make sure you know people who can help you with your dogs, and make sure you have people who can look after them if you have to go away for a night or two. Do you know how to train a dog? Do you know how a dog trains you? If you don't know why I'm asking those two questions then go and watch some training sessions in your local park. Do you know what is poisonous to dogs? And do you know the value of window cleaner in cleaning dog mess off the carpet? Do you have £3000 on tap at all times in case of illness because nearly all vets are robbers and pet insurers make it their life's work to avoid paying you (at least mine do). Most of all, are you prepared to suffer a broken heart when, after years of love, training, support, anger, frustration, happiness, gentle talks by the fire, the feel of their soft lips when they take a treat from your hands, or those times you find yourself giving your pet a hug and just enjoying the smell of their breath of their hair, all those shared adventures and happy memories of walks in sun, wind, snow and rain, all of those things, the first collar, the first chase, the first time your watched your puppy dog play with your kid... all of those things -- are you strong enough in anything between 7-15 years time (as a rule) to see your darling pet grow old and pass before your eyes, because if that's not something you can handle then perhaps you shouldn't get a dog. But saying that, I wouldn't be without them I think they are brilliant. And I hope you have many, many good times with yours if you decide to get one.


----------



## leashedForLife

QUOTE, Rocketdogs:

... _*nearly all vets are robbers*_, & pet insurers make it their life's work to avoid paying you (at least mine do). 
...

/QUOTE
.
.
that's a wee bit strong, don'cha think?! - Yow.
if that's what U truly believe of veterinarians in general, i'd marvel that U'd ever get **any** pet, since - inevitably - a vet is needed at some point, in any animal's life. U seem to despise vets, or at least U brand the great majority of vets as money-grubbing heartless thieves, which is a far, far cry from my own personal experience, & i'd be willing to bet, that of most PF-uk members, as well. 
.
.
.


----------



## Rocketdogs

leashedForLife said:


> that's a wee bit strong, don'cha think?! - Yow.if that's what U truly believe of veterinarians in general, i'd marvel that U'd ever get **any** pet, since - inevitably - a vet is needed at some point, in any animal's life. U seem to despise vets, or at least U brand the great majority of vets as money-grubbing heartless thieves, which is a far, far cry from my own personal experience, & i'd be willing to bet, that of most PF-uk members, as well.
> .


You have clearly been lucky with vets, as have I, at times, but London vets in my experience are 7/10 robbers.. unnecessary treatments are legend among dog owners I know. And I am not saying all vets are that...well, I did say that, and certainly pet insurance ... I hope you check your terms every year as I didn't only to find my premiums climbed but coverage dropped, even though in ten year I never made a claim.. but vets, yeah, perhaps a bit harsh, vet chains, however! Watch them, they are what private medicine will be like, there to bleed you dry...

All the same, quibbling at one exaggeration doesn't really undermine the point, getting a dog is a responsibility, you can't just walk away, even if you do have to swallow your pride and ask everyone you know to help fund an operation...because vets fees... like 3 grand?


----------



## newfiesmum

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Rocketdogs:
> 
> ... _*nearly all vets are robbers*_, & pet insurers make it their life's work to avoid paying you (at least mine do).
> ...
> 
> /QUOTE
> .
> .
> that's a wee bit strong, don'cha think?! - Yow.
> if that's what U truly believe of veterinarians in general, i'd marvel that U'd ever get **any** pet, since - inevitably - a vet is needed at some point, in any animal's life. U seem to despise vets, or at least U brand the great majority of vets as money-grubbing heartless thieves, which is a far, far cry from my own personal experience, & i'd be willing to bet, that of most PF-uk members, as well.
> .
> .
> .


I have to admit I don't trust vets, but I had no problem getting the insurance of £2,500 paid out straight to the vet.


----------



## pink999

Loved reading this thread. I have a Labrador and a German Sheppard at home and one thing that I found out about having dogs is that they hate to be alone.If you love Rving then it is a great idea to take them with you.There are several RV parks that allows dogs.


----------



## edandben

Hi, I am new to this site my name is Ed and my little puppy is called Ben. My wife is houseproud (nightmare) my baby is making her own share of noise and mess, and poor old Ben is going to the bottom of the pile. Now the winter is coming my wife has no motivation to walk Ben anymore, and I am feeling a bit sorry for the old chap. Reading this has made me feel better that its just not just me finding puppy life hard:Wtf
I think the first post on here should be displayed in pet shops!! haha. I'm not returning him I wouldn't change him for the world I'm just having a moan


----------



## Lorraine182

I love this forum what a joy to read. I grew up with dogs and when I moved out of home almost 25 years ago now I told my hubby one day we would have a dog, well that day came 5 month ago when we rescued our first dog and then 3 weeks ago our 2nd one. I'm so lucky that I work from home so can be around my guys all the time, the realties of being a dog owner in our house are: Up at 6am every day for the first trip to the garden, we no longer need an alarm clock as the dogs tell us when its time to get up! - My girls love to walk and be outside so our first walk of the day take place at 6:30 am, now in the summer that's ok as its light and warm, now the winter is here that's a different story, the realty is its cold, dark wet and horrid out there, so welly boots and winter coat to the rescue and off we go, all in all we walk over 8 miles every day. my house is never clean anymore, I always seem to be mopping floor, hovering and sweeping, mine had horrid lives before they came to me so need that extra love and attention and have been in and out of the vet so you need to really think about thinks like that. finding the right food for them, now that was an experience I would rather forget with my first, I became quite an expert in Poo! - no saying all that, my two amazing girls give me sooooooo much love I could not ask for better friendship, and I would not change any of it for anything. In fact I would have more if I could.


----------



## Sairy

Great thread. My realities are:
1. Kiss goodbye to lie-ins. I'm usually up around 6am or earlier. On a weekend I can set my alarm for 7:15, but usually either the cats or the dog wake me before then.
2. My car permanently smells like dog because she's in there most days as I drive her to places for walkies and she's usually wet and caked in mud on the way back.
3. It doesn't matter what time of night it is and how fast asleep I am, if she thinks someone is trespassing on our driveway then she will let out a series of deep barks which prove as a rude awakening! 
4. Fancy a pyjama day? No can do! Walkies have to be at least once a day for us, but usually twice a day.
5. Dog hair gets everywhere! Including in food! Don't ask me how!
6. The awkward moment when your dog feels it's necessary to bury her nose in your guest's crotch!
7. People seeing your GSD and grabbing their kids to cross to the other side of the road to avoid you.
8. The times that your dog is home alone and decides to be naughty and pinch things off the worksurface - something she would never even attempt if you were around.
9. Not being able to go out for a full day without having to make plans for the dog.
10. Standing outside in the cold, wind and rain in your pyjamas waiting for your dog to find the perfect spot to do a poo.
11. Trying to watch your favourite TV programme and your dog finding the noisiest toy possible, standing in front of you and repeatedly squeaking it.
12. The panic that sets in when you are walking your dog off lead and suddenly a child appears from nowhere, screaming and running whilst waving a brightly coloured toy in the air. 
13. That moment when you go to clean out that big turd you saw in the cat litter and you realise that the dog beat you to it.

And this is all providing you made it through the hell that is the puppy stage, when they nip every part of you, freak out every time you go out of site and pee and poo all over the place!

I absolutely adore my dog. Would not give her up for the world. But I put a lot of work into her and the above are things I have encountered along the way.


----------



## Chrisheathcote

Some great posts on here, to add another of the joys of dog/puppy ownership:

Spending most days trying to rescue/wrestle towels & socks before they get shredded! (4 towels in the last week)


----------



## Guest

My realities with owning a beagle;

- They are extremely intelligent and need constant stimulation to keep their brians active and keep them out of trouble. This can be difficult when we are not at home. We have tried almost every toy and canine stimulation product under the sun, but the minute we leave our angelic pooch on the sofa with her treat filled kong, a mischievious beast is unleashed. She can open doors, she may go to the bathroom and shred every ounce of toilet paper in sight and drink from the toilet bowl (then kiss you later). She might help herself in your underwear drawer and shred your favorite matching set. Or she may even laugh at the childlocks on the kitchen cupboards and eat everything in the cupboards (we have learnt to keep anything that can do her harm in eye level cupboards, which she hasnt reached yet).
- HAIRS, although beagles are short coated dogs they still shed like crazy and although the hairs dont bother me, for other people who wouldnt like white hairs all over the floors, sofas, beds, clothes and they even find their way onto the dinner table. Maybe they should have second thoughts.
-CUTENESS, when I take my girl anywhere I always have people coming up to me and asking me "what breed she is?", "are they good with children?", "do they bark a lot?. Although we have the pleasure of owning a moderately well behaved dog around kids, she does not like being roughhoused or having her body parts tugged on, as with any dog really. She is very tolerable when in the company of kids and is definately very gentle, and would never bite anyone, but push her too far and she will open up her throat and howl and bay until the poor kid is a safe distance away. This loud, very powerful bark is enough to scare the whits out of anyone (even the mailman or anyone wearing a high visibility jacket).
-WALKS, she has an extremely large amount of energy and needs walked at least twice a day (2 miles each time) to even satisfy her the slightest bit. She loves being off lead, but it took 3 years and a lot of training to get her to this stage as beagles are bred to be prey driving and follow scents for hunters. So if a beagle catches a sniff of something they like, they are off in a shot. They also like to roll in all sorts of nasty things (other animals faeces, particularly fox and rabbit) and stink out the car in the ride home, until they can be adequately neutralised in the bathtub.
OTHER PETS, although I am relieved to say I have had no problems intoducing my dog to a variety of other animals (small rodents, reptiles, cats, sheep, poultry and horses), I know people who havent been so lucky with their beagle disturbing hens and sheep and being threatened to be shot by farmers.
-TRAINING, I have found that my dog was very easy to train in both obedience and tricks. Is extremely food motivated and would do anything for a crumb of something delicious. I have used positive reinforcment and clicker training on my own dog and other family and freinds' dogs and havent had any problems with it, although every dog does learn at their own pace.
-COST, as my dog is a member of my family the amount of money I spend to keep her as healthy and happy as possible doesnt bother me. My dog was born with an umbilical hernia and by the age of 1 several masses had formed ontop of the hernia, causing an obstruction in her small intestine which needed emergency surgery to remove the affected piece of bowel, which was pretty costly for someone who was just out of school and unemployed at the time. She also has sensitive digestion and cannot stomach any meats other than fish without throwing up and cant really tolerate other ingredients in some foods, so she is on a special hypoallergenic food which is pretty costly compared to most widely available foods, but it is worth it. Although vaccinations and microchipping can br costly in the beginning they are necessary to keep dogs healthy and happy and ultimately reduce the amount of money you could spend if your dog caught something, which could also be fatal. Boosters are important to keep on top of also. A microchip is also a very handy thing for dogs to have in case they go missing.

Dogs can be great members of any family but they are a huge commitment and need a lot of time and love.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
she's a cutie! 
sorry to hear she had not only a hernia, but complications atop it with tissue growth, thankfully that's not common.  Scary!
.
.
she's lemon & white with a putty nose; L&W is probly the rarest color in USA Beagles, the commonest here is a blanketed tricolor [classic], & next-most common is a tricolor with grizzled hackles over the shoulders.
.
.
She sounds like a sweetheart; i'd probly put the toilet-tissue up out of reach when I left the house, just to pre-empt the shredding busywork. ;-D
.
.
.


----------



## Sairy




----------



## MeganLB

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


I LOVE having a dog ... but for those thinking of getting one, here's a few aspects of my life that I love; but might not fit with yours!!

- when we first got Pippa as a pup, I slid in dog poo, sometimes bare footed, countless times!!

- she still, after speaking to various vets, other dog owners, reading forums, will not 'go' outside if it is raining/windy.. so I still have to have puppy pads available for when the weather is bad. Which is all of the time. Other than that she always goes outdoors!!

-my bed isn't mine. It's hers. All of it. I get noises & funny looks if I even attempt to move her, luckily she's smaller than a cat. So she doesn't take up too much room - although she has got a habit of lying on my head!!

-after a week at work I feel guilty doing anything at the weekend that doesn't involved her..puppy eyes last forever.

-sometimes she will scream the house down until I take her for a walk.. other times she will sit and refuse to move at the door with her lead on.

-the mess. Oh my lord the mess. Fluff from toys constantly everywhere, I have once even found it in my bra -.- the rug has to be taken out and beaten, to which loads of bits of treats and toys fall out!! She won't eat at her bowl, she gets a mouthful of biscuits and drops them on the living rooms floor and eats there.

I can't shower or bath alone anymore, she's always there.. she even jumps in the bath with me herself if I don't help her in.

I honestly think if anyone is thinking of getting a puppy, think about your lifestyle. Are you social; how long are you away from your home? Money; can you afford it all? Can you be bothered?
Luckily for me, I didn't do much with my time before I got Pippa, so now my time is filled with trips to the park, trips to the beach and playing.

It's a big decision.


----------



## rbm32

Very true! I agree with everything on here. Its so easy to provide the food and water to a dog and ignore the other necessities: training, exercise, etc.


----------



## MaggiesMom

Heartwarming thread!
I was EXTREMELY anxious before we brought Maggie home but it's the best thing we ever did.
New realities:
- Not being able to sit down for the entire length of a tv programe as she will want to either play or go the toilet
- Dog hair everywhere (even found one inside the oven the other day!)
- Socks are a luxury, if you have them, hold tight as in Maggies eyes, they are HERS.
- Kiss goodbye to nice soft hands, these are my dogs favourite toy.
- Walking no matter the weather
- chewed shoelaces
- Being stalked at dinner time

However the things you get in return are priceless:
- Unconditional love
- Doggy snuggles
- That wagging tail when you come home & the happy face
- New doggy friends
- Exploring new parks/places to walk
- You always have a friend to cuddle and talk to
- Pride when they master new things

All the happy memories, funny things they get themselves into, far outweigh the frustrations. The memories also get you through the sad times after they have left.


----------



## em1986

Ha-ha I love this!!!
Our puppy is now 5 months and to say it was a rude awakening is an understatement ;-)
Things that changed in our house...
1) Less sleep.... at first we didn't want to crate him at night for longer than 6 hours which was never enough sleep for us so we took turns getting up in the morning... even now he goes 9 hours in his crate sometimes we want to lay in ... we cant, we have to get up!!
2) House training..... watching him every moment every second to try and anticipate him needing to go.... carrying him out and standing very still in the garden trying not to make eye contact or entertain any play until he has a wee / poo ... cue treats and lots of Good Boy... (this was in the freezing cold... pitch black at times...so I must have looked like a nutter!!)
3) Due to house training.. chewing - going crazy we didn't get through a full move without pausing it 1256565655757 million times to take him out or see to him for the first 8 weeks!!
4) I had to wear shoes in the house full time because a) he bit my feet and b) you had to be ready to take him outside at any moment for a toilet
5) Biting biting biting!!!! I couldn't wear my lovely new slippers I got for Xmas until now.... in time for the summer haha!! as he kept attacking them.... we had toys positioned all over the house ready to put in his mouth when he started nipping and mouthing..
6) yellow grass patched all over the lawn from wee (good job we are not garden proud)
7) The house smelt of poo for about 2 weeks (good job we are not that house proud!!)
8) My onesie was all I lived in for the first 8 weeks in the evenings (quite poofy to protect from his nipping) and extra comfy!!
9) remember to carry around treats EVERYWHERE... you never know when he may need to go outside or need a reward for doing something good
10) My Husbands and Is conversation 99% revolve around the dog... we may be a bit more in love (obsessed) than normal people but we have to actively try and talk about other things (which aren't as fun to talk about)
11) Hanging out washing / hovering / sweeping / mopping are IMPOSSIBLE.... yes our house is a tip ;-)
12) The guilt!!! I was not prepared for.... putting him in his caret at night and hearing him cry!!! (Heart-breaking) BUT it didn't last long and he now runs in and waits for his night time biscuits 
13) The cats..... my biggest headache... he chases them they run and round and round it goes.... they now have a litter tray upstairs plus water bowls and a stairgate... I thought they would be best friends by now! We do our very best to stop the chase happening full stop but we don't catch it every time so we hope and pray he will go grow out of it at some point ... if not we will manage it but don't count on them being friends is my advice
14) MONEY... I have spent SO much... granted a lot he doesn't need (three toy octopuses, fifty million types of treats.. excessive toys and activity boards) But that aside they are expensive
15) They are not a part time commitment - EVERYTHING evolves around them to an extent.. where shall we walk him today, dog holidays... his feeding times... we take him everywhere and love our days out and not everyone may want to do this.. some dogs may adjust to staying home but ours wouldn't be happy being left behind alone. He has massive fear of missing out as it is ;-)
16) Training... socialising... and keep it up! There is so much we need to train Jax to do aside from the usual sit, down, stay ... and we work full time so time is an issue. He spends his days having a jolly at our in laws but we have to fit in training evenings and weekends where we can to ensure as he grows he knows his manners and we can ask him to settle when needed and walk nicely on his lead.. we have lists of things we need to teach him so we don't forget.. and then there's things like getting him used to being brushed without biting it, cutting his claws, hosing him down... all these things takes time and persistence. (and patience!!)

Its a HUGE life change and adjustment... but so rewarding... I love our weekends and evenings and is so lucky as goes to my in laws whilst we are at work every day to play in the acre garden... he is a gorgeous dog and how attached I am to him already has completely taken me by surprise!!!

I could never go back now.. and whilst in the first 6 weeks I frequently thought (and said) what have I done!!! I am now completely adjusted it and cant wait to get home and see him  (My husband has taken a back seat though lol)


----------



## KPope

In my experience, raising a dog is like raising a child. The number one thing in having a dog is RESPONSIBIBLITY. If you can't handle being responsible for someone beside yourself, don't need a dog. The second, TIME. A dog take a lot of your time such as, walking, training, feeding, vet visits, grooming, bathroom breaks, untimely events, and bonding. If you can't make time for these things, you don't need a dog. The third, MONEY. there are expenses for vet visits, food, toys, grooming, heartworm medicine, tick and flea prevention, crate, harness and leash, bed, blankets, dental care, insurance, boarding, and other things that may come up unexpectedly. This thread have much wisdom, take heed.


----------



## newfiesmum

The last time I went on holiday was 2005, the year before I got Ferdie. He was 12 stone of clingfilm! He wouldn't even go for a walk without me, so leaving him was not an option. I have missed weddings and other family functions because I wouldn't leave my dogs. I wouldn't trust anyone else to look after them. Now I am dog free and I miss them like hell; the cat simply isn't the same. Will I ever get over the urge to pounce on every dog I see and give him/her a cuddle?


----------



## Huskyhomelove

Husky puppies ar most interesting, - if you have them then you will need reorganize all house


----------



## Rott lover

newfiesmum said:


> The last time I went on holiday was 2005, the year before I got Ferdie. He was 12 stone of clingfilm! He wouldn't even go for a walk without me, so leaving him was not an option. I have missed weddings and other family functions because I wouldn't leave my dogs. I wouldn't trust anyone else to look after them. Now I am dog free and I miss them like hell; the cat simply isn't the same. Will I ever get over the urge to pounce on every dog I see and give him/her a cuddle?


I havnt as of yet lol


----------



## Lottie9330

I had no idea what i was in for when i got my puppy! My own experience:

1. No longer house proud. Apart from dog stuff everywhere its harder to find time to clean with a puppy following you everywhere. Ruining your freshly mopped floors. Prepared to be a tad untidy and dirtier than your normal proud self.

2. Cost is more than i expected. A simple problem such as chronic diarrhoea has cost me over £250 over a 4 month period. £50 pound a month on food. Toys and new bedding as your puppy loves to chew and ruin everything it has whilst teething. Day care costs so you can both work full time and ensure puppy is looked after whilst your both on 12 hour shifts.

3. Training is not as simple as the books make out! Its a frustrating nightmare task and just when you seem to think youve trained your dog she ignores and goes back on everything youve taught her. 

4. Unable to do what you want when you want because your life now fully revolves around a puppy.

5. Sleepless nights with a crying puppy. 

6. unable to enjoy something to eat without your puppy crying at you and trying to steal your food.

7. When your feeling ill and just want to lie in bed to recover you can't because youve got a dog that needs walking and if you dont walk them then your puppy turns destructive and will try and get into everything they shouldnt!

And finally the risk of getting puppy blues or as i call it post puppy depression when you cant stand the sight of your puppy and are full of regrets and you just cry all the time because you feel like you cant have a life anymore. Only a very temporary feeling but an awful one at the same time.

However this all passes after a.few.months and the love you have for you puppy is more than youd expect. You'd do anything and love the cuddles and the company. Once you get passed the first few months its brilliant and you cant imagine your life without her.

Its tough but its worse it. Definitely not a quick decision to make though. Needs to be well thought through!!


----------



## nicky k

newfiesmum said:


> Very good thread, especially the training bit. I often think some people see a nicely behaved dog and think "that's the sort I want". It never even enters their head that the dog didn't come like that.


Haha I have a spaniel too and it took long hours months and plenty of determination for her to walk at my side waiting for me to make next command ,she's amazing dog and I'm proud coz I trained her


----------



## bullmastiff_mama

hutch6 said:


> *Food *- Your dog will eat better than you will. Deal with it.
> 
> *Sleeping* - You will be stiff and tired because for some reason you have spent all night or your afternoon dose subconsciously "trying not to disturb the dog" and where it has chosen to lay which will generally be diagonally across as much space as it can.
> 
> *Hair* - This will get everywhere. Yes. There too. I have opened brand new tins of food, loaves of bread, my lunchbox that has been in a locked container, in the fridge and made in a near complete sanitised area and there to greet me is a hair as a way of being told "Enjoy your lunch at work. I'll be dismantling your house for you for when you get home".
> 
> *Mud* - My house isn't decorated because I am lazy, skint or useless at DIY, I have bare plaster and **** carpets because it is practical and hides the actual reality of the mess.
> 
> *The Smell* - People my say you smell of dog or that your house smells of dog. They are wrong. It is the rest of the world that doesn't smell of dog or as I like to put it "It doesn't smell like home".
> 
> *You Know It's There* - this is usually a stain of some kind or a bit of structural damage that isn't noticeable to anyone except you - the one who has to repair/clean it, or the dog - the one who is most proud of it. It is still there. You can't hide it.
> 
> *Alone Time* - Sounds like "along time" and so it should as it will be a long time until you have alone time. You can't sit alone, read alone, do a jigsaw alone, crap alone, have a bath alone or  alone together or on your own, but you're not on your own are you? Dogs have no concept of rooms, everything is open plan to them including your house. Yes you may have doors but these are no obstacle to a dog not with the powers of sneak, whimper, bark, hold your best things hostage and of course that worrying moment when everything goes quiet, really quiet. Things don't go really quiet unless two things have happened:
> 
> The dog is about to do something that is worthy of the lethal injection.
> The dog has just done something that is worthy of the lethal injection.
> Having a nice romantic kiss goodnight with your loved one are we? Someone forget to shut all prison doors between the dog and the bedroom did we? Just about to fulfil your sexual desires are we? Not with a cold wet nose on your ass wondering what the hell you're doing you're not. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> *Days Out* - "I love to be spontaneous, just go with the flow, do what I like and when I like". Sorry love, you're just not my type, you were, I just have dogs now so I can't just drop everything for a day out somewhere unless I can bring them with me and you don't mind if I don't come to the changing rooms to give you my opinion as they aren't guide dogs. You see that patch of grass over there? We'll be waiting for you there.
> 
> *The Seasons* - You will notice them and you will understand what every single individual note played by every single individual instrument means in Vivaldi's masterpiece. Not only will you see more sunrises than sunsets but you will see some of the most amazing weather, skies and "things" you will ever see in your life. I have chased fog whilst walking along - 3ft high thick fog in front of me, clear as a bell behind me and moving at the same speed as me. Your wardrobe will expand to combat every possible combination of four seasons in one day. You will be cool when it is 28 in the sun but dry when it belts it down 2mins later. You will be warm when it's -11 and return home in just a t-shirt to the amazement of your neighbours.
> 
> *Work* - It used to be what you were focussing on, to make something of yourself, to succeed, to make your millions but now it something you have to do to pay the bills and it just gets in the way of spending time with your dog.
> 
> *Conversation* - You will become a master in the art with the amount of people you are going to be talking to. These are mainly other dog walkers who you start off on common ground with but suddenly you become entwined in their daily lives and understand them on a deeply personal level but the trouble is when anyone asks who you mean when you mention them you can only respond with "You know, the woman with eh big long haired GSD. Harvey's (the dog) mum!"
> You will start conversations not knowing how involved you are going to be with "He looks like he wants to play. Just let them run around for 5mins..." and it will end with "Well no doubt catch you tomorrow. Really hope that your neighbour's cousin pulls through after the op and your daughter finally breaks her methadone habit. Good luck at the Judo World Championships and I'll look out for your husband next time I'm in Dorking." You won't want to but you will bare your soul.
> 
> *Picking up ***** - not glamorous but then again he has warm hands from picking up fresh turds on a freezing cold day is richer than he who wears one glove to play golf.
> 
> *Water* - You need it to live, your dogs need it to live but there is an equation that allows dogs to submerse themselves in it without causing you grief. This will be because they will be wet and muddy when either back at the car, back at your house or just before the show ring of some kind. I won't spoil it for you here but you can work it out with trial and error.
> 
> *Clothes* - PETA would throw fake blood on you if they saw how much real fur you were wearing!! That's right, every single piece of clothing you own will be covered in dog hair. If you have a jumper that has come into contact with your dog for a nano second and you put that jumper in the washing machine then any item of clothing thereafter will come out looking like a rug. Do not worry though, there are a number of practical solutions to this:
> 
> Burn the jumper or any item of clothing after use around dogs.
> Get a new washing machine after every wash.
> Buy shares in Cello tape and dab it on every square inch of material after every wash.
> Keep all your best clothes at a friend's house who doesn't have dogs and walk round there in just a towel if you need any, remember, you can't wear any of your old stuff as that has hair on it thus contaminating the "safe area"
> Don't get a dog that malts i.e. don't get a dog.
> Cast clothes aside as objects that only cause to increase the barriers we impose on others by projecting an image of worth, wealth and power to others through what and how we choose to wear our garments. Just don't bother with clothes at all.


Spot on!!


----------



## bullmastiff_mama

newfiesmum said:


> This is one of those things that nobody can make up their minds about but everyone is an expert! When I got Ferdie, I was told that their food and water needed to be raised up to prevent bloat. Now there are those saying the opposite. I have always had mine raised up and never had any problems and it seems logical to me as the floor is a long way down for a newfie!
> 
> I don't think water being up high has ever been a problem anyway, it is just the food they are arguing about. All a newfie will do with a water bowl is stick his paws in it. Even now where we go on the heath, the owner of the cafe leave buckets of water out for the dogs and the first thing they do is put both paws straight in, so it is all mucky for the next dog that comes along!


Agreed on the "raised" feeding/drinking question. 15 years ago they told us raised feeding, now do not raise. We still use raised, but are careful to control the other factors that can cause bloat. We feed small meals twice a day, no exercise or rough play for at least one hour before and especially after meals, no water gulping after meals or excercise, wet food can reduce risk (we still use dry). Slow down eating if necessary. Age is also a factor, older dogs have a higher incidence of bloat. Large Breeds can also have a congenital predisposition. So it's good question for breeder.


----------



## Guest

Lottie9330 said:


> And finally the risk of getting puppy blues or as i call it post puppy depression when you cant stand the sight of your puppy and are full of regrets and you just cry all the time because you feel like you cant have a life anymore. Only a very temporary feeling but an awful one at the same time.!


I've had this the last couple of days, I absolutely adore Star but however much I thought I was prepared for her. I really wasn't ready for how much my life has changed. My anxiety (which I always suffer from) has skyrocketed and I've had moments of regret in getting her but I really hope this passes soon.


----------



## bullmastiff_mama

I'm assuming by her age you've only had her for a few days. If that's the case, then it is completely normal to feel stressed. If you suffer from anxiety your feelings intensified, which again - I assume you know is normal. Anxiety has a way of complicating even what might be described as "normal" life situations, but add it to an already stressful situation and forget it - you just want to curl up into a ball and hide. 

The good news is that unless you've never ever had a dog, you will adjust to your new addition. As long as you are keeping her safe, fulfilling her basic needs and establishing a routine, you should both be fine. 

That said, if you continue to feel you're truly not ready for this now - most reputable breeders will take the dog back. There's absolutely no shame in returning her - if anything, it's the more responsible thing to do. 

Either way, don't bee too hard on yourself - and be patient. You will likely find that when the dust settles, whatever decision you made was the right one. 

Good luck.


----------



## Guest

bullmastiff_mama said:


> I'm assuming by her age you've only had her for a few days. If that's the case, then it is completely normal to feel stressed. If you suffer from anxiety your feelings intensified, which again - I assume you know is normal. Anxiety has a way of complicating even what might be described as "normal" life situations, but add it to an already stressful situation and forget it - you just want to curl up into a ball and hide.
> 
> The good news is that unless you've never ever had a dog, you will adjust to your new addition. As long as you are keeping her safe, fulfilling her basic needs and establishing a routine, you should both be fine.
> 
> That said, if you continue to feel you're truly not ready for this now - most reputable breeders will take the dog back. There's absolutely no shame in returning her - if anything, it's the more responsible thing to do.
> 
> Either way, don't bee too hard on yourself - and be patient. You will likely find that when the dust settles, whatever decision you made was the right one.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for your reply. I'm feeling better today, I think I'm expecting too much from her, I have to keep reminding myself that she's only a baby and that when she has accidents in the house it's not anything I'm doing wrong. These things take time, I'm working on a routine with her now. I'm still a little confused about some stuff but on the whole we're doing well. My anxiety is a little better, part of it is that my mum is going away on holiday for a week and I don't drive so I'm stressing that if anything goes wrong I'll be on my own and have no transport etc.


----------



## bullmastiff_mama

spamvicious said:


> Thank you for your reply. I'm feeling better today, I think I'm expecting too much from her, I have to keep reminding myself that she's only a baby and that when she has accidents in the house it's not anything I'm doing wrong. These things take time, I'm working on a routine with her now. I'm still a little confused about some stuff but on the whole we're doing well. My anxiety is a little better, part of it is that my mum is going away on holiday for a week and I don't drive so I'm stressing that if anything goes wrong I'll be on my own and have no transport etc.


I'm glad you're feeling better today. You will feel more confident each day. When we got our first pup, we were told for potty training to simply bring them out after they play, after they eat and after they sleep, no exceptions. So if she naps for an hour or 15 mins. Take her out as soon as she wakes up. Also, pups can hold their pee one hour for every month of age. So two hours in her case. Maybe less since she's a small breed. Maybe you can have a friend visit while your mum is away. Keep your vet or breeder's number and so you can call with any questions. I was at the vet every week with our first dog because I was so nervous. Just tell them you're a new mum and they'll understand. I think you're on the right track to a rewarding experience and even when it's scary, just hold her and feel the warmth of her unconditional love. It will be worth it.


----------



## Callum's Mum

What a great thread. I'm reading this at stupid o'clock as my fur baby is up and about! She's a husky x gsd and is 16 weeks old. Both me and my husband are familiar with both breeds so knew what we were getting involved with. 

But for those thinking of getting a puppy, your life will not be your own any more. I get up once in the night to let Roxy out to pee and I'm now up early. I've had my strawberry plants massacred and she ate my son's sunflower he'd carefully nurtured from a seed. 

We don't get to go out all day as a family without doggy daycare so will have to factor in the additional cost. 

I've had to clean up poo at 3 in the morning and had my 6 year old son complaining that the puppy is annoying and he wants me to take her back (not happening). 

My hoover and washing machines are constantly being used and I've got a myriad of plug in air fresheners to take away the accident / disinfectant/fart smell. 

I'm self employed and I know my output has suffered due to the demands she puts on me (grooming, training and playing time during the day). 

But, she is lovely and we adore her. We all take her out for walks in all weathers and love her mad half hours when she rears around the house like a whirlwind, then collapses for a nap. I love the greeting I get when I go down to let her out in the night and I can't get enough cuddles from her. She has made our family complete and we would not be without her.


----------



## FieryShihTzu

This thread is useful and interesting. I think nothing prepares you for your first puppy. We brought ours home last friday night (5 nights ago), its been hard work and i know we have a long way to go. Just when i thought we were getting somewhere with the toliet training, he goes back to avoiding the pads and using the floor  but i adore him already


----------



## Ralph

Hi everyone

Sorry but I cant work out how to add a new post but needed some advice on getting a new collar (and ideally lead) for my dogs - Labrador and bulldog.

Best I've seen is on amazon for Billy & Bella dog leads/collars - anyone bought this one - looks really nice? Any other favs?

Thanks!


----------



## lullabydream

FieryShihTzu said:


> This thread is useful and interesting. I think nothing prepares you for your first puppy. We brought ours home last friday night (5 nights ago), its been hard work and i know we have a long way to go. Just when i thought we were getting somewhere with the toliet training, he goes back to avoiding the pads and using the floor  but i adore him already


If you can..get rid of the pads. Hes not doing anything wrong per se...you are training him to toilet in the house so he is. If that makes sense.

So much easier if you can take him outside from the word go, as soon as he starts to go use a cue word of your choice, then lots of praise.

Never leave doors open, as dogs will naturally toilet away from sleeping areas, and the garden is always the furthest away. So nice weather, people think toilet training is cracked as their little one is trotting out nicely, but no reinforcement. With no barrier ie door, no sense to hold either.

Toilet training is hard work, that and training not to bite is tiresome to say the least. Taking a puppy out on waking, after play, after meals, drinking and waiting for them to toilet is time consuming, and watching them like a hawk for signs is never ending. However, well worth it in the end.


----------



## FieryShihTzu

lullabydream said:


> If you can..get rid of the pads. Hes not doing anything wrong per se...you are training him to toilet in the house so he is. If that makes sense.
> 
> So much easier if you can take him outside from the word go, as soon as he starts to go use a cue word of your choice, then lots of praise.
> 
> Never leave doors open, as dogs will naturally toilet away from sleeping areas, and the garden is always the furthest away. So nice weather, people think toilet training is cracked as their little one is trotting out nicely, but no reinforcement. With no barrier ie door, no sense to hold either.
> 
> Toilet training is hard work, that and training not to bite is tiresome to say the least. Taking a puppy out on waking, after play, after meals, drinking and waiting for them to toilet is time consuming, and watching them like a hawk for signs is never ending. However, well worth it in the end.


Today he pooped and peed on the pad. We live in a flat (top floor) so running him down stairs when he's mid poo while training isn't ideal. Would probably end up with discomfort and many accidents in the close. We only got him last friday night, and have seen a lot of improvement he's already came out his shell.


----------



## benfalkner11

Yep. This is really correct.


----------



## kennelmaid59

For years I've been looking for a place like this to vent my feelings about living with dogs and how our lives and relationships are affected by it. Perhaps it's just me but I would say if you're a couple and are thinking about getting a dog make sure that you agree on boundaries beforehand. I can't stress enough how important it is that you are completely honest with each other about this, otherwise resentment and frustration will inevitably follow. Examples: is the dog allowed on the sofa? on or in your bed? do you believe in giving your dog treats/rewards to stop them being a nuisance? is it okay to leave the dog on its own and for how long? are you happy to give up spontaneous nights or days out? can you give up, say, three hours of your time every day to take them out, on the same route, because it's the only place you can safely let them off the lead? do you both appreciate it's for the next fourteen years? will you stop at one dog or get a companion for them so that they won't be lonely if you have to go out for a couple of hours? do you enjoy being needed, followed around the house?


----------



## cherylai9

The realities;

Carpet cleaning required with a professional company / machine every few weeks until fully toilet trained
Whining / howling during night for first week - fortnight if sleeping apart from family
Lead training! - not all puppies take to the leash straight away... particularly when they are still toilet training because let's face it, it's safer to just do it in the house
Fear of water - baths, puddles, rain.. you name it
Walks - puppies cannot walk as far as a full grown dog but walks might last longer until your pup is used to walking on the leash
Drooling on furniture / belongings - pups love to chew and with chewing comes drool. 
Chasing the kids - my daughter was petrified of my puppy who was obsessed with her toes, the bond comes eventually
Hair, mud, and general mess from whatever the pup has found to chew on that day


----------



## leashedForLife

*bullmastiff_mama* said,

_Agreed on the "raised" feeding/ drinking question.
15 years ago they told us raised feeding, now do not raise.

We still use raised (bowls), but are careful to control *the other factors* that can cause bloat. 
We feed small meals twice a day, no exercise or rough play for at least one hour before & especially after meals, no water gulping after meals or exercise, wet food can reduce risk (we still use dry). Slow down eating if necessary.
Age is also a factor, older dogs have a higher incidence of bloat.

Large Breeds can also have a congenital predisposition. So it's a good question for the breeder._
______________________________
.
.
Any large breed, meaning *50# or more*, not only Giants over 120#, is at higher risk than a smaller dog.
A* deep chest* also increases the risk of bloat compared to any more-cylindrical torsos.
Genetics has its own contribution over & above that; if any near-relative [parent, sibling, half-sib, grandparent, uncle / aunt / 1st cousin] had bloat or GDV, then the dog is again at higher risk.
Environmental or management factors - which we can control - come next: how much food, wet or dry, how much activity before & after eating, speed of consumption, overheating / running / aerobic play plus massive water-intake while hot, etc.
.
to make this crystal-clear, let's look at an imaginary dog's risk. 
He's an Akita named Samurai - Sam for short. He's 4-YO so not a senior, active, in good body-condition [not fat, not scrawny, decent muscle, moderate BMI]. He gets regular exercise & at least half of it is aerobic, off-leash or within a fence - every day, unless the weather is unusually foul. He weighs 95#. He has a deep chest.
His sire had GDV as a senior; his sire's brother had bloat as a 3-YO. No other near-relatives, so far as his owner knows, have had bloat or GDV.
He doesn't gobble [thankfully]; he eats well-moistened dry kibble with some fish added, plus yogurt, probiotics, & seaweed [for iodine].
He isn't fed for 2-hours post exercise, & waits an hour or more before any galloping or aerobic activity after eating. He eats 2X a day, about 12-hours apart. He's well hydrated with frequent drinks, vs spaced big-gulps.
.
His risks total:
1 : over 50#
1: deep chest
1: dad, sr. GDV
1: uncle, adult bloat

that's a risk-factor of 4 - if he ate from raised bowls, his risk would climb to EIGHT, as eating from raised bowls *doubles the risk of each individual factor.*
.
his sister gobbles, & has all her life; even river-cobbles only slow her somewhat, she inhales every bit of food as fast as she reaches it.
She eats dry kibble, with water alongside; she gulps a quart down after she eats, then lies down to digest her meal.
Her risk factors thus total 7 - if she ate from raised bowls, it would be FOURTEEN.
.
Whether or not feeding from raised bowls is "logical" or a convenient height for them, has nothing to do with it; a 120# wolf in Alaska is not eating from raised bowls, tho they will gobble & sometimes quarrel over food [stress is an added risk factor, too]. Bloat is rare in wild canids. If it happens there, they die - period; dead animals may not have had the chance to sire or whelp pups.
The data tell us that raised bowls = double every risk factor for that individual. it's a decision only owners can make, but having used raised bowls & had . my Akita have GDV at only 7-MO, & *then *after the fact saw the research, i would never used raised bowls unless it was *medically necessary*.
[i-e, a senior dog with severe cervical arthritis who won't eat due to pain, from a bowl on the floor - or a dog diagnosed with megaesophagus, who vomits if he eats in any position but VERTICAL & requires a feeding chair.]
.
this is the original study -
*Non-dietary risk factors for gastric dilatation-volvulus in large and giant breed dogs*
LT Glickman, NW Glickman… - Journal of the …, 2000 - Am Vet Med Assoc
_*...* Funded in part by grants from the Morris Animal Foundation, the American Kennel Club *Canine*
Health Foundation, and *...* 
Factor *dogs* (95% CI) (95% CI) P value *dogs* (95% CI) (95% CI) P value *...*
Weight of *dog* at 4 months Below average 62 18 (-2-38) 0.78 (0.24-2.51) 1.00 44 35 *...*_
Cited by 97 -- Related articles -- All 8 versions -- Cite -- Save
.
.
.


----------



## The Dog Owner

We have a handy breed selector tool on our website and information which can assist with this. I can't put the website address on here for some reason but you can also find us on FB under The Dog Owner.


----------



## Guest

I've now had star for 6 weeks I have to say it has been very hard work. It took a long time for me to bond with her as I just didn't expect for how much my life would change. Physically I was prepared and had everything I could possibly need but emotionally I wasn't.

Please listen to people when they tell you just how much things will change. You do not get a moment to yourself unless they're sleeping. With puppies you have to watch them constantly to make sure they're not about to go to the toilet or chewing something or eating something that could hurt them.

If you suffer from anxiety and or depression please be especially wary. While they can be excellent company and make sure you get out every day for walks. It's very difficult when you're having a bad day and just want to stay in bed. I got very ill when I first got my puppy and had to have someone look after her for a couple of days which was lovely of them, but they also ignored everything I had told them regarding routine so I had to start again.


----------



## hanan

HI IF you are looking to get a dog for you.i would suggest you to go for boxer dog.please read more about boxer dog* here 
bestdogfoodforboxers. com*


----------



## bettyThePretty

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


I agree with the Training part, always thought that you could train them in a weeks time like in those movies where you just rescued a dog and you somehow ended up with a misssion to save Earth, point is it's not as easy as we thought it is but that doesn't mean it is as not as fun as we thought it is


----------



## Worrid much

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


Thx for posting this. I got my staff at 6 weeks. She had been isolated from her litter mates for being a ' bully. With no one to teach her about bite. When I brought her home, for 4 months she was a hell hound ! If I touched her she bit me , if I fed her she bit me , if I looked at her she bit me ! Thankfully after much perseverance and hours googling dog behaviour , I now have a beautiful , incredibly affectionate 9 month old ..... puppies are hard work but the reward is amazing


----------



## jhosk1981

At 7 months old, we are now experimenting with our new teeth! Look how strong they are when I chew on your hand, foot, stool, pillow, bed, floor, door, tv cabinet....you get the idea


----------



## Worrid much

jhosk1981 said:


> At 7 months old, we are now experimenting with our new teeth! Look how strong they are when I chew on your hand, foot, stool, pillow, bed, floor, door, tv cabinet....you get the idea


Hahaha... mine's now 9 months and she literally changed the behaviour you describe overnight, when she came into season


----------



## jhosk1981

Really! ours is a boy, I wonder (Hope) if he does the same soon.


----------



## Worrid much

jhosk1981 said:


> Really! ours is a boy, I wonder (Hope) if he does the same soon.


Fingers crossed for you lol


----------



## JRB123

Please think twice before getting one. Before I had a puppy I couldn't understand why people would abandon their dogs. I would never do this myself but I can now see why it happens.
We have had a puppy who has been a constant stress and worry health wise. He's brachcephalic so can't go out for long in the summer - which means all family outings are on hold. He also doesn't eat. We've spent a fortune on vets bills probably visiting the vet every fortnight. He's now on day 3 of not eating again and puking up orange bile all over the carpet. On top of that he woke me up at 12:30am, 1:30am and 3:30am. We can't do any family holidays anymore as he will be a nightmare and I can't put him in kennels or with a dog sitter as he won't eat. So now it's seperate holidays so one of us can stay home with him. We've spent 3 hours already today trying to get him to eat - me first hour, my daughter next hour and hub last hour. No luck. Meanwhile my kids are on school holidays being ignored as all our energies are going on this dog. When we let him in the garden this morning (supervised) he tried to bonk the cat and then chased him like a sheep dog so they nearly had a fight. Nightmare.
We're in it for the long haul and won't give up but must admit I'm really really depressed right now and feel trapped.I think we all do. 
He's 5.5 months old and will be spayed in the next couple of months. Maybe that will make it better
We've done puppy classes and he will do what he's told (for a dog chocolate button)
I've been pretty much housebound since we had him and all the things we normally enjoy as a family like going to the beach etc we haven 't been able to do - it's either been too hot or he hasn't eaten. We were going to all attempt to go out today as the weather is cooler but now he hasn't eaten since yesterday and until he eats we won't as he will puke up bile.
You don't really know what you're letting yourself in for with a puppy. In some ways we're lucky as he has generally been quite good behaviour wise but health wise not. Vets in the UK and Australia are really advising people to think twice about brachycephalic breeds. They are popular as they're so cute with character - but there has been unscrupulous breeding practices where they are bred for cute features. However these cute features cause them no end of problems like breathing problems, exercise and heat intolerance.
I feel like my life has changed and because I love him I've actually ended up in tears most days since having him due to the stress and worry about either food or seeing him struggle in the heat or after a walk (he can only manage short walks)
We will keep him and love him as it's not his fault but this will be my one and only ever dog. Never again. I'll stick with cats from now on which I've always had. Much easier compared to dogs and they also have their independence - whereas a dog TOTALLY relies on you.


----------



## Deroglitter

Had a good chuckle and nodded in agreement and empathy , my bugbear.... "If it isn't nailed down it'll be in the garden"
My Labrador rips paper to bits and my pug puppy runs away with tea cups and bowls, she has a thing for ceramics (eye roll)


----------



## winterx

Another thing to take into consideration is if you will be crate training your dog. In the simplest form crate training sucks, you might be up for more than a few nights hearing your little puppy bark.

Also if you guys need some special pet products feel free to check out my business - it's called Happytailss
you can visit it by checking out my Facebook page or *happytailss.myshopify. com*!


----------



## Marino Tilatti

Really i love that post. Dog ownership is never what you expect it to be, but inevitably you walk down that path and your life is better for it


----------



## winterx

Very very true I now, I cannot even picture my life without my dog


----------



## Guest

Marino Tilatti said:


> Really i love that post. Dog ownership is never what you expect it to be, but inevitably you walk down that path and your life is better for it


I agree with this guy.


----------



## Guest

Right now me and my sis are experimenting with dog gps trackers.


----------



## Doglover17

I thought I understood puppy training after bringing up 3 kids and 4 dogs. But (leaving aside kids) each dog is different and to be honest you don't know what they are going to do until you get them. This time I have found I have a puppy who looks under, over or inside everything and if possible chews up whatever he finds there . Yesterday, it was one of my wrist weights full of silicone balls. I thought I had puppy-proofed my house and have no idea where he found it. He also chewed my hall mat yesterday, so my son ended up saying "what a bad dog". But this puppy chews things most of the day, and 99% of them are things he is allowed to chew, like leather bones, and sticks, so I think he is rather a good dog......

This isn't really a question therefore, just an sharing of information. I am admitting that this time I have accidentally got myself a dog that needs constant attention. At the same time like no other dog I have owned, he makes me laugh constantly (big belly laughs as he runs up to me with funny things hanging out of his mouth, or does hoppy-jumps as he tries to reach high shelves to pull things down. He has just come to say hello to me with a stick stuck through his fringe (how?) and nose bumped my knee.


----------



## Scousewife

Delighted to have found & joined the forum today. Have spend quite a while reading this thread from beginning to end and found it most enjoyable, informative, enlightening and it certainly gave me food for thought. We are wanting a puppy but are still very much at the research stage. My take on it is the same as when I became pregnant I wanted to gain as much information as I could about becoming a parent and what to expect from a new born baby as in my eyes a puppy will indeed become the new baby of our family so I want to be as prepared as I can be. I feel all the more prepared having read this thread as the information contained is invaluable. So as someone hoping to get a puppy sometime in the future I thank all who have contributed to this thread, much appreciated x


----------



## toriab23

Hey I was just browsing this forum, and maybe some people on this thread might find reading my blog helpful being barney dot com


----------



## PoppyPaws

We're two months in, and my main takeaway is to expect not to sleep for the first few months! I've not had a day in the last two months where I haven't seen midnight, 2am and 4am, and then the alarm goes off at 5:30! It's 100% worth it now, despite the sleepless nights, chewed shoes and hours spent in the garden waiting for _anything!! _


----------



## Manalm2712

RAINYBOW said:


> I get it alot with Oscar and people with kids. He looks like "the perfect family dog" and he is NOW(ish ) but it's taken alot to achieve and if i hadn't had the commitment to him and the time to give it would have been very different. Also training is constant, you don't just train them once and then thats it for life, its an ongoing process and very much 2 steps forward 3 back for a fair while.
> 
> Did you see my post about what the guy at discover dogs said on the Newfie stand  Someone approached him and asked if it was a Newfoundland he had. Then said "oh wow i didnt realise they were THAT big" The guy then sais he has just put a deposit down on one but had clearly never seen an adult one in the flesh  Incredible !!!!!


Hey, all! I got a 2 months old Coton de tulear two weeks ago. I live in an upper portion and have no access to a garden yet and she's too young to be taken out for a walk. Everything else is perfect except for her house training! I've tried crate training, I've tried leash training, I've tried positive reinforcement, classical conditioning..nothing seems to work. She's just not relieving herself where she's supposed to. I take her to her litter box every ten minutes and she just stands there and then pees as soon as she's back in her crate. She would also pee anywhere else but the litter box. This can't be normal. She pees every 15 minutes and I'm so close to losing my sanity cleaning her mess all day. Please help!


----------



## grace88

adding my 2 pence worth...



new puppy means - you will not sleep for the first 2 weeks. The crying/wee breaks in the middle of the night etc 

They will utterly steal your heart....

They need tiny little walks 2/3 times a day when they have had their jabs

They sleep A LOT but then awake a lot every hour or so too...you will be exhausted.

Its worth it...when you look at the 6 month old puppy, lying at your feet, with the brilliant re-call, who just loves life - its worth every minute of hard work


----------



## Lisanot1

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


Fantastic thread!!
I trained from day 1 took a week off work, walked 3 times a day now too and now have to get up at no later than 6am!
I love her and my older girl but boy is it like having another child!
Worthwhile definitely but be prepared xx


----------



## Abby Cox

Relatable!! OMYGOD :Jawdrop:Jawdrop our household's reality when we got a dog turned 360 degrees :Woot : first is his every day walk. during his early stay, my sister and I take turns on taking Logan (our dog) for a walk. we were really diligent during those times haha but now because the two of us are working already and we don't have much time and energy to walk Logan around, we just let him roam around in front of our house while either of us is looking after him :Smuggrin there are other things like taking him for a bath or letting him stay inside our room (we build a dog house for him because our sofa's a mess after all that biting his done) plus the barking ugh hahahaha but at the end of the day we didn't regret having him. He takes away our worries and stress from work.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Giving this a bump - useful reading for anyone thinking of getting a puppy - beforehand


----------



## SweetJo

Thankfully I read every post of this thread before getting our puppy. 11 days in and he's hard work bur adorable. Nights are fine thankfully. Toilet training isn't too bad but I cherish the times when he is asleep!

People also don't mention how much everything costs. Not just the cost of the actual puppy, but then the crates, beds, toys, vaccinations etc!


----------



## Abby Cox

SweetJo said:


> Thankfully I read every post of this thread before getting our puppy. 11 days in and he's hard work bur adorable. Nights are fine thankfully. Toilet training isn't too bad but I cherish the times when he is asleep!
> 
> People also don't mention how much everything costs. Not just the cost of the actual puppy, but then the crates, beds, toys, vaccinations etc!


totally agree with this. their vaccinations plus their medicines if every they get sick are quite expensive.


----------



## PGM

It’s all too easy to get things wrong. 

Our first 2 dogs were rescues from the RSPCA. They ate our stairs, coats, carpets, duvets, mattresses - we knew nothing. Anxiety, biting strangers, running and running and running with no recall. We loved them, but my god!

Our first puppy was a German Shepherd. I socialised the hell out of him and habituated him to everything until about 8 months when I rested on my laurels and assumed my job was done. Wrong. 

Our yellow lab was a diamond. We rescued him from people who seemed to hate him. He was the greediest dog alive, however, and nearly died when he inhaled a corn in the cob which blocked his intestine. Scary.

Dogs are as much hard work as they are reward, but the rewards are worth it. I can’t wait for our next arrival!


----------



## Lunapup

I have our first puppy arriving next week and, after reading this, I am terrified! As she will be 4 months old, I am hoping that she won't be that full on (I think this is wishful thinking!). 

I have 4 children with the youngest being just 2. "What have I done?", I keep asking myself. That said, we are so excited to be adding to our family and I know that after the initial hard work, the benefits and joy of my kids growing up with a dog will more than make up for the hard times. 

Someone mentioned the cost. On top of the usual start up costs of crates, toys etc, we've also had to fence our garden. We have a very big garden with just hedges along all sides so we've had to cut them back and run fencing all along! My poor husband does not know what has hit him!


----------



## Pardis

Only picked our pup up a few days ago and even though I grew up with dogs (never being the main carer, though) and did a lot of research before... it is even more exhausting than I thought. But he also makes me sooooo happy already 

Something I've noticed - BF and I seem
to mainly be talking about our pup's bowel movements since getting him. Oh the romance lol


----------



## courtney77

old dogs r gr8 I got an old dog and he is so well behaved


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

I’m on week 4 with my (now) five month old rescue puppy and I’m just beginning to think that my life might not be ruined  

And I’ve done this twice before (and twice with older rescues) so thought I knew what I was in for...... Oh, how we forget....


----------



## Handankle

Remember getting my pup a few years ago too soon after losing my last dog. He was definitely a welcomed distraction but I forgot what having a puppy was actually like compared to my older obedient dog. He was hard work to train and gave me some sleepless nights and some smelly surprises in the morning! Just remember that all puppies are different and are not a replacement for an old dog. They are hard work but definitely worth it.


----------



## DoggyWoofWoof

What are so best places to adopt? We went to Dog's Trust yesterday to look and fill out a form and will be doing the same with the RSPCA. Any other tips would be great


----------



## Abby Cox

Handankle said:


> Remember getting my pup a few years ago too soon after losing my last dog. He was definitely a welcomed distraction but I forgot what having a puppy was actually like compared to my older obedient dog. He was hard work to train and gave me some sleepless nights and some smelly surprises in the morning! Just remember that all puppies are different and are not a replacement for an old dog. They are hard work but definitely worth it.


Exactly. They'll be a headache at first but you'll eventually get used to all their silly and warm gestures.


----------



## Joedabest123

we got our pup at 6 weeks old too early i know he had not received the proper socialization at this age he was the bully of the litter always bit and bullied his litter mates even when i first put my hand to to him i received a little nip myself things where even worse when we got him home he was not interested in listening at all and thought he ran the place received many puncture marks and headbutts from him it took us a while to bond to be honest he was a devil in disguise it took loads of patience and positive reinforcement to get him to calm down and also to learn him to walk nicely on a leash first thing he would do was bolt off whenever we let him off the lead, i couldn't tell you how many trainers he had ruined and pieces furniture etc 2 and half years down the line he is an amazing dog and so well mannered it just takes a lot of patience and positive reinforcement to grow them into what you want them to be just doesn't happen overnight


----------



## ChiweenieMummy

Oh my goodness I wish I had read this thread before we got Darby. I'm getting used to the 5am wake up call (he sleeps through until then so I shouldn't complain) and the smell of the spray we bought for accidents is slowly leaving our house. Any one else have tiny pulls in all their clothes from tiny puppy claws? 
One amazing thing that has come out of having our pup is me and my partner becoming a lot closer. We're a real team now (mainly because at times it has felt like us vs puppy). We take turns doing the 6am walk and picking up poop without any "it's your turn" arguments. 
I wouldn't change a thing (except maybe a lie in at weekends).


----------



## 24Rachy

I have just become a first time puppy mummy & boy it is harder than I thought. I always laughed at people that said “having a puppy is like having a baby” in fact...it’s worse! You can’t put a nappy on a baby....stick it in a cot while you have a quick shower/bath. Everything really so far has been great, except the nipping/biting. I know it’s generally their way of playing or because they are in discomfort from there teeth but Millie gives my family and me some serious bites. I’ve tried the shouting out, offering a toy and standing and turning away. She just nips at our ankles. My children are nervous around her. I’m constantly trying to reassure them that it is just a phase and she will grow out of it. Does anyone have any other tactics to help prevent/reduce the biting? 
Thanks


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

I think I’d probably highlight the need for eternal vigilance. And I’m not talking about looking over to make sure everything’s okay every 5 minutes - I’m talking proper Homeland Security observation.

Edgar is pretty good with toilet training - as good as I can expect a 13.5 week old to be. I’d say that 90% of puppy by-product is deposited in the garden or out on walks. Maybe 95%. A lot of the time he’ll head to the back door when he wants out too.

This morning I got complacent, and took my eyes off him long enough to put some cereal and milk in a bowl and there, waiting for me in the short hallway connecting me to the dining room was a giant poo.

So yeah. If you’re not Batman, or you don’t have a team of 30-odd special agents working for you, there’s going to be poop in the wrong place.


----------



## Sandor Fagyal

I can totally relate to this topic.

Recently, I published an article based on a true story about how a first time dog owner made the craziest mistake no one could foresee. Then, the more I read about first time dog owner mistakes, I realized she is not alone.

I want to share my post here as it is very relevant and goes even before caring for your puppy.

blog.wuuff.dog/the-craziest-mistake-a-new-puppy-owner-can-make/


----------



## 24Rachy

I’m wanting some advice for my 16 week old puppy. She has been her usual self in every way but then tonight at around 8 she was sick, partially digested food and some not even digested and then around 10:30 was sick again. She has been drinking fine and I did offer her a small amount of kibble. On reflection that was not probably a good idea. No blood and as of yet no diarrhoea. Am I being hasty phoning the vets first thing. What should I do tonight? I’m sleeping down stairs in the room next door in case she is sick again. But do I wake her and offer her a drink during the night? 
Thanks


----------



## Rafa

No, don't waken her if she's sleeping.

Make sure she has fresh water easily available and keep an eye on her. If she's still vomiting in the morning, then have a word with your Vet.

It isn't unusual for pups to vomit - they are the most awful scavengers and will eat things they pick up in the garden or on walks.

Don't worry if she doesn't eat tonight. Let her rest.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

How was she today?


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

I have also discovered that these animals are capable of producing weapons-grade puppy-farts.

Be warned.


----------



## Cayley

Things people told me before getting a puppy
- puppies chew everything 
- you’ll be up all night 
- be prepared for long walks
- toilet training is a nightmare 

What people didn’t tell me
- once or twice a day your adorable pup will turn into a crazed gremlin wherein he/she will run at 100m/ph around your house, biting, snarling and crashing into everything in sight. 
- pups don’t just chew your house. They are also caperble of taking your glasses from your face and playing tug of war with your hair 
- you will worry about everything 
- you will worry about the fact that they eat everything they shouldn’t. 

I’m sure there is more to come. It is only week two and she is 11 weeks old today. 

On the other hand, it’s her first sleep over and I’m missing her like crazy and worried she’ll be scared and miss us. 

(I have video evidence, however, that she is in fact humping the cat’s toy tunnel at her nannies house....)


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Don't wear white while they're teething. They leave bloody mouthmarks and it looks like you've been savaged by a shark.


----------



## Melovesthekittys

Personal space invading ha!! She's finally having her big nap of the day so I can have a cuppa!! Jeeeeez ha needs more attention than a newborn


----------



## KSvedenmacher

I researched getting a dog for two years, as that’s how long my kids have asked me for one. I fully realised that the responsibility would be mine and not my kids and I was completely prepared to do all the hard work. 

I love Yoda to bits and the sleepless nights, early mornings, frequent potty trips and all don’t bother me one bit. I know I will have to put in a lot of hard work to get a well behaved Pug and that’s fine. He’s absolutely worth it. 

What I didn’t expect was the amount of worrying I’d do. It’s like having a newborn again! I worry whether he eats too little if he doesn’t finish his food. I worry that I may have fed him too much when he has a bit looser stool (called vet and he told me not to worry). I worry that he may be too cold, or does he have too many blankets as Pugs can’t handle the heat (not that it’s hot these days). I didn’t expect having a puppy to be easy, I just didn’t expect I’d be worried about him 24/7. I am sure that will pass once he has been with us a bit longer, but for now I am grateful that my vet doesn’t mind me calling with seemingly stupid questions.


----------



## Dogs DB

Going to buy my beloved dog. canis panther


----------



## Biscuit123

I'm only a year older then you and I'll tell you my experiences owning a dog...

It isn't easy and it takes a lot of responsibility. When i first got pookie (my dog) I was home schooled so I had plenty of time to spend with her, she was just a puppy. taking care of a puppy was extremely demanding and very very hard. I had my five family members helping me too. It was a lot to handle, as a 13 year old. And I wouldn't advise it to you or any of my friends. Remember I had five people helping me and it was still *very* hard! And I couldn't imagine what it would be like whilst going to school.

Once she was an adult(still puppish at only a year old!) I still had to spend a ton of time with her! It was a lot easier since i was homeschooled. It was still demanding and half of my day was spent with her or playing/walking/training her. A lot of times she would sit at my feet while i did my homework or followed my while I did my chores. Honestly I couldn't imagine being anywhere else during this phase in her life. The five family members still helped out a lot but I did a lot of stuff with her.

We moved around her birthday when she turned two years old. Her yard got smaller and I started going to school. I'll tell you the truth...she's caused me a lot of stress. While I'm gone at school my mum stays home watches her, takes her out for potty breaks and plays with her. I wake up early and go out with my dad we take pookie and our other dog for a walk. I now only have three family members, as my two older siblings moved/college. My older brother (i'm the youngest) is really nice and if I don't have the time will take her for walk or watch her for me. When I come home from school I play with Pookie and train her the tricks I've been trying to teach her. If she seems especially hyper that day we might go for a jog or walk. She's mellowed out a bit as she got older. Other then School i don't have much of a social life other then visiting my friends and siblings here and there.

To be honest the last thing I think you need is a puppy. As you can see above I have the perfect schedule and all my family members helped me all through out pookies life. My parents are dog lovers and pay for all pookie's shots/vet bills. We have an emergency vet bill set aside for our pets just in case anything happens. Do you have any plans for this? Instead of helping your anxiety I feel like a puppy would just make it worse, as they wee every where and tear things up. I really am sorry to crush your puppy dreams. Perhaps you could get a rodent of some type? I know some people with anxiety problems benifit with a pet rodent. That way you could leave them all day guilt-free.

plese consider all these things!

#14


----------



## Jon Roff

Hi, we are the proud new parents of a wonderful Red Minature Poodle named Nova. We already have an English Cocker Spaniel Bitch (8ys) and a Vizsla Bitch (5yrs) and were concerned about how they were going to get along but it worked out find and they have all become the best of friends!


----------



## Liz_Doggo

Really useful thread, me and my boyfriend are getting a Frenchie, so this has been very useful for getting myself mentally prepared!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Liz_Doggo said:


> Really useful thread, me and my boyfriend are getting a Frenchie, so this has been very useful for getting myself mentally prepared!


You might like to check out the Puppy Support sticky too it's very helpful especially if you at sometime suffer from Puppy Blues, when you think to yourselves 'what the hell did we do' !
Do make sure you seek out a good breeder & know what sort of health tests you need to ask they have done.
We require photo's when the little one arrives too please


----------



## Nin

Very good thread , I agree with all said , I’ve just got a puppy and he needs bottle feeding to help put weight on ( vet recommended) , while it’s a fantastic tome getting a puppy and I love every minute the only thing that was a surprise was how much of your time is taken feeding , toilet training etc , fortunately I’m house bound so have the time and a partner to do the walks when he can go out


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Photos please Nin when your able


----------



## Nin

This is Charlie humbug


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Gogeous little thing


----------



## Guest

I can vouch for C and D

But wouldn't let either put you of getting a puppy...reality is, yeah you need to put the work in and training and have the time but can get a beautifully well trained puppy by the end of it.

When getting a puppy first decide what breeds going to be best suited you as a family and where you live etc take into account size, how much exercises they'll need etc as well.

I got my puppy and had a newborn 5 months later, we did it the hard way but with the commitment I put in and obviously now being a behaviourist/trainer also I have a well trained dog. It did take work and time but she's part of the family so didn't mind doing all of it.

Lastly theres always the option of getting a trainer in to help if you seem lost with what to do 

Hope this helps


----------



## SusieRainbow

We rehomed a retired 6yr old stud/show dog 4 weeks ago - he's our 3rd dog ,same breed as the 1st 2, but oh ! What a difference !
He has a delightful temperament ,friendly, affectionate, calm in the house, reliably housetrained apart from occasional scent marking.
However we had a disastrous day yesterday. Poor little lad had an upset tum.He had obviously made for the kitchen door and found it shut. I've found splodges of diarrhoea on both sofas, the carpet the door mat, the kitchen floor and *my brand new floor length curtains *that we only put up yesterday !:Vomit
My OH remarked as he helped clear up - Oh,the joys of pet ownership !'
So my suggestion, if you couldn't cope with such mess, dog ownership is not for you.
' S**t happens!'


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So very true. Hope Bobby is better today (was Bobby wasn't it?)


----------



## SusieRainbow

DaisyBluebell said:


> So very true. Hope Bobby is better today (was Bobby wasn't it?)


Yes,it was Bobby. He's fine today thanks , much happier.


----------



## Charity

We have a 10 week old Labrador puppy that we've had for just under two weeks. I've never had a puppy before and my OH not for about 25 years or more. The first week I was so tired I didn't know what to do with myself but I knew this was something we were going to have to put up with for a few months. In several respects she is very good, she goes to the door when she wants to toilet, her eating is very good. She has had a crate since day one and when she's had enough or is tired, she takes herself off to it. 

This week, its a little easier as we're getting into a routine. The most difficult periods are her manic episodes and the one thing I'm having difficulty coping with is her lunging at me and things which are on the sofa when I'm sitting down. She often bites in her puppy way but with teeth like a razor, she is causing a number of bleeding wounds. We usually get up and walk away but she will often follow trying to bite shoes, trousers etc. Pushing her away is pointless as she comes back every time and even throwing down treats to distract her doesn't work I usually stuff a toy in her mouth which sometimes works or just for a few seconds then she's back.. She grabs clothing and won't let go, all you can do is prise her mouth open. Is there anything else we can do? 

Secondly, we haven't established a pattern of sleeping yet. One of us stays up until 11.30 every night in the hope we don't get woken too early. She will start whining at any time, when she first came, it began about 3 a.m., then 2.00 a.m., last night it was 12.30 so we had only been in bed an hour. I'd love to go to bed earlier like I used to but don't want her waking any more times. On the plus side, last week she was getting up at 4.00 most mornings, so was I. The last couple of mornings we've been lucky enough to get through to 6.00. Is there anything more we can do to regulate her waking times?

She isn't getting much chance to let off steam outside at the moment because our garden is in three tiers and she is confined to the large patio adj the house for safety. I'm hoping once she's had all her vaccinations and we can take her out for walks, she will get more tired which may help. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lullabydream

@Charity you are doing everything right with the biting/nipping but am going to tag @Boxer123 as Loki being a boxer well I can't be sure but am sure he would need attention all of the time. I will also tag @ShibaPup who isn't always on but I can't remember how Lily was for biting/nipping but I think she was quite bad...she had her tearing her hair out a lot. Honestly she's got a lovely well rounded dog who she can be proud of. Even though Lily is a lot bigger than she imagined her first puppy to be!

I really wish I could be more help on the sleeping front...Harley has been like a dream in that regards. However we have an early start in the morning so it's usual for us to be woken between 5-6 am by the other dogs wanting breakfast though they are happy to sleep afterwards. Harley runs round for 15 minutes and follows their lead...
It's a good time to get a puppy in the fact you can usually have nice weather albeit we have had rain rain and more rain here so easier to toilet train, get up in the light or half dark to let the dogs out if need be; not having to freeze etc for toilet trips like you would in the winter. However that comes with light in the early mornings. So it can effect not just puppies but other dogs waking earlier! Just keeping the room as dark as possible can help to some degree.


----------



## Boxer123

Charity said:


> We have a 10 week old Labrador puppy that we've had for just under two weeks. I've never had a puppy before and my OH not for about 25 years or more. The first week I was so tired I didn't know what to do with myself but I knew this was something we were going to have to put up with for a few months. In several respects she is very good, she goes to the door when she wants to toilet, her eating is very good. She has had a crate since day one and when she's had enough or is tired, she takes herself off to it.
> 
> This week, its a little easier as we're getting into a routine. The most difficult periods are her manic episodes and the one thing I'm having difficulty coping with is her lunging at me and things which are on the sofa when I'm sitting down. She often bites in her puppy way but with teeth like a razor, she is causing a number of bleeding wounds. We usually get up and walk away but she will often follow trying to bite shoes, trousers etc. Pushing her away is pointless as she comes back every time and even throwing down treats to distract her doesn't work I usually stuff a toy in her mouth which sometimes works or just for a few seconds then she's back.. She grabs clothing and won't let go, all you can do is prise her mouth open. Is there anything else we can do?
> 
> Secondly, we haven't established a pattern of sleeping yet. One of us stays up until 11.30 every night in the hope we don't get woken too early. She will start whining at any time, when she first came, it began about 3 a.m., then 2.00 a.m., last night it was 12.30 so we had only been in bed an hour. I'd love to go to bed earlier like I used to but don't want her waking any more times. On the plus side, last week she was getting up at 4.00 most mornings, so was I. The last couple of mornings we've been lucky enough to get through to 6.00. Is there anything more we can do to regulate her waking times?
> 
> She isn't getting much chance to let off steam outside at the moment because our garden is in three tiers and she is confined to the large patio adj the house for safety. I'm hoping once she's had all her vaccinations and we can take her out for walks, she will get more tired which may help.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.





lullabydream said:


> @Charity you are doing everything right with the biting/nipping but am going to tag @Boxer123 as Loki being a boxer well I can't be sure but am sure he would need attention all of the time. I will also tag @ShibaPup who isn't always on but I can't remember how Lily was for biting/nipping but I think she was quite bad...she had her tearing her hair out a lot. Honestly she's got a lovely well rounded dog who she can be proud of. Even though Lily is a lot bigger than she imagined her first puppy to be!
> 
> I really wish I could be more help on the sleeping front...Harley has been like a dream in that regards. However we have an early start in the morning so it's usual for us to be woken between 5-6 am by the other dogs wanting breakfast though they are happy to sleep afterwards. Harley runs round for 15 minutes and follows their lead...
> It's a good time to get a puppy in the fact you can usually have nice weather albeit we have had rain rain and more rain here so easier to toilet train, get up in the light or half dark to let the dogs out if need be; not having to freeze etc for toilet trips like you would in the winter. However that comes with light in the early mornings. So it can effect not just puppies but other dogs waking earlier! Just keeping the room as dark as possible can help to some degree.


Ah yes Loki's nighttime reign of terror I remember well. Myself and Sox came to dread evenings with crocodile Loki. The biting he would also go for my clothes. This might sound silly but I took to wearing tight leggings rather than my normal baggy pjs.

A frozen stuffed kong or cold carrot helped to get him to calm down. He is very food motivated. Also if I walked out the room and he carried on I would get him into a sit and do some simple training exercises. It's pain before the injection but I would take him out for a carry on the evening just to break it up a bit.

I am lucky once he had finished the mad zoomies he did sleep ok. Since then I have established a routine I get up with them at 5am and my whole day revolves around them so at seven the sillyness stops they have a kong and I can watch Doc Martin. His toys go in the cupboard. he is 8 months old and normally asleep by 8.

This post has been bought to you by a survivor of puppyhood.


----------



## lullabydream

@Boxer123 aren't Kong's brilliant! Paul Whitehouse moment there!

Harley had her first frozen Kong yesterday. I started off introducing it with kibble, then wet kibble, then wet food then I go to frozen wet food. She absolutely loved it, and was surprised she got every single bit out all by herself, usually she needs a little help!

I think so many people don't understand them, I helped in a pet shop and honestly loads of people would frown upon them not being a necessity (even the shop owner but she hadn't a clue anyway) when getting a puppy/dog. Not known a dog not to like one yet. They all seem to take to them well..although Maisie took a while to understand the concept at first but honestly she's one of the most lacking in brains dogs I have ever owned!


----------



## ShibaPup

Lily was a shit for biting - I was bleeding and bruised daily. Some days I couldn't touch her - it got that bad for puppy biting.
The worst time was when she latched on to my finger and started tugging - it bled, I crapped myself, cried going home because I thought I was raising a horrible dog that no one will be able to handle. Even contacted trainers and behaviourists at that point! Only one really replied but wanted around £1000 claimed on her insurance - er, nope.

I tried it all - frozen kongs, frozen wet tea towels, raw cold carrot, ice cubes, making sure to have plenty of hard chews laying around for her, shoving toys in her mouth, shoving chews in her mouth - none of that really worked, it might have helped a little bit. It would keep her busy for a little while and probably help her niggling teeth. Oh raw meaty bones were great though! Raw lamb or beef ribs, raw duck, chicken or turkey (massive!) necks, chicken wings - they were fab, I'd often give them frozen.

"Yelping" at her and pushing her away - only excited her more, she thought it was play time. In the end I resorted to stopping play/attention if she was getting wound up, basically got up and ignored her completely (she would tug on my trousers, biting my shoes, jumping up to bite my trousers/legs) I'd stand still, completely ignore her hanging on my clothes, no eye contact, no talking to her - then once she had stopped and calmed down I would tell her good girl and reward her with a little food or very calmly stroke her.
If it got too painful to stand and wait, I'd leave her behind a stair gate, for a few minutes until she calmed down and then go back and reward the calm behaviour. Basically there was a physical barrier in between me and Lily - so I could keep my eye on her but she couldn't get to me. Consistency is key - it gets annoying, in and out, in and out but being consistent gets the message across.

Routine wise - Lily was fairly good. What is Purdey waking up for? Is it for the toilet? If so - changing her last feed, will help with that. If it's for attention and she isn't distressed by being alone - I would ignore it. Lily as a pup went through phases of whining to herself at night - I knew she was fine, she never had any signs of separation anxiety and was perfectly ok being left other times. So on the occasional time she'd start whining - I'd listen out for her, give her 10-15 minutes to see if she'd settle back down herself. She often did. The times she didn't settle herself - I'd go in and check, usually something would be up but even so I'd keep everything very boring, no fusses, wouldn't get her excited or make it fun getting up a silly AM.

Walking - Lily was outside from the first day I brought her home. I live in a flat - got a communal area and those precious few weeks until 16 weeks old are sooo valuable for socialising and habituation. Young confident puppies are like sponges - it's fab! I got Lily out in to the world - get her used to traffic, people, different things in her own time so she was comfortable, give her plenty of positive experiences. It's important for puppies to get outside on soft surfaces like grass to get used to moving around and using their body - I kept Lily on a long line but let her do her own thing. When she was seriously full of energy - taking her outside on some grass with her tied to the fence on a long line was a blessing - she got to run off her energy and I got some peace! :Hilarious Or I'd get the flirt pole out and get her running - perhaps frowned upon but it worked!
I avoided other dogs - didn't let her interact with them, even after her vaccinations because I wanted Lily to be neutral to other dogs. Often puppies who are allowed to meet or "play with" every dog they see - as adults they think the same can happen, sometimes it isn't possible, old dogs, ill dogs, reactive dogs but then those dogs who have met every dog previously can end up as a screaming banshee on the end of the lead for their owner - I didn't want that. So Lily could see other dogs, watch them but she never interacted because I didn't want her picking up bad habits and I wanted her focus on me. I also didn't know anyone that had a dog who is actually good with other dogs - so many dogs are over the top thugs, I didn't want that.

Lily was on a week by week contract - the amount of times I said, give her til the end of the week or month to improve or she can go back to the rescue :Hilarious She always improved!  Once Lily was around 7-8 months - our biting issue had improved massively. You have to get through the days - tomorrow is another day, another day closer to it all passing, it is just a phase she's going through and it won't last.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> @Boxer123 aren't Kong's brilliant! Paul Whitehouse moment there!
> 
> Harley had her first frozen Kong yesterday. I started off introducing it with kibble, then wet kibble, then wet food then I go to frozen wet food. She absolutely loved it, and was surprised she got every single bit out all by herself, usually she needs a little help!
> 
> I think so many people don't understand them, I helped in a pet shop and honestly loads of people would frown upon them not being a necessity (even the shop owner but she hadn't a clue anyway) when getting a puppy/dog. Not known a dog not to like one yet. They all seem to take to them well..although Maisie took a while to understand the concept at first but honestly she's one of the most lacking in brains dogs I have ever owned!


Couldn't live without kongs saying that sox used to turn his nose up but since getting Loki he seems to have learned what to do and loves his now.


----------



## Charity

Thanks for all your replies and helpful advice.

@Boxer123, your mad zoomies I call red mist .

We do use frozen kongs, she loves them and it keeps her occupied and gives us a bit of peace for about half an hour. Sounds a great idea to use them when she is lunging, didn't think of that.

@ShibaPup, not really sure why she is waking up early as its only been the last couple of nights its been 12.30 ish. OH thinks its because she wants the toilet. She has her crate plus a play pen attached and she has a very very small bowl of water available during the night. I wonder if the fact she drinks even this minor amount of water makes her want to go again. She isn't confined to the crate at night either, she still has access to the pen, would shutting in the crate itself make any difference?

She has her last meal at 7.45 p.m., goes to toilet, has a play for about an hour to an hour and a half then takes herself off to bed. So, we are up for a further two hours while she is sleeping. :Meh We then wake her up at 11.30 p.m. toilet her, she faffs about for ten minutes then goes back to bed.

Can I ask what time you feed/fed your pups and did you leave water down? Would it help to shift feeding to later, then when she goes to bed, not wake her up and let her wake at her own time?

She is very good in the car, thanks to the breeder taking all the pups out before we got them, and has been out (carried) three times this last week amongst crowds, other dogs, noises, met a few people etc. and she's been fine. We took her into town last week and she wasn't phased other than when we had to wait at the level crossing and she was really scared of the noise from the train ushing passed. Probably our fault, as we should have stood further back as it was her first time.


----------



## ShibaPup

Lily always has water down - she's always been a massive drinker. Being younger she isn't going to be able to hold herself for large amounts of time - it'll improve as she gets older.

People do feeding different - I always gave Lily her last meal around 1 hour before I planned to go to bed, gave me time to take her out and for her to settle down afterwards. I tried not to let her sleep after 6-7pm before I went to bed around 10-11pm - it can be troublesome since they get tired and more bitey but when she went in her room, she mostly slept through the night.
Some people prefer to give them their last meal earlier - so they have had time to empty themselves before bed.

Play around with the routine - see what works for you, I know some people do have to get up in the middle of the night to take their pups outside while they're still young.

Letting her sleep a couple of hours before bed - then waking her up, it isn't something I would do personally but you have to find your own routine and what works for you.


----------



## Boxer123

Charity said:


> Thanks for all your replies and helpful advice.
> 
> @Boxer123, your mad zoomies I call red mist .
> 
> We do use frozen kongs, she loves them and it keeps her occupied and gives us a bit of peace for about half an hour. Sounds a great idea to use them when she is lunging, didn't think of that.
> 
> @ShibaPup, not really sure why she is waking up early as its only been the last couple of nights its been 12.30 ish. OH thinks its because she wants the toilet. She has her crate plus a play pen attached and she has a very very small bowl of water available during the night. I wonder if the fact she drinks even this minor amount of water makes her want to go again. She isn't confined to the crate at night either, she still has access to the pen, would shutting in the crate itself make any difference?
> 
> She has her last meal at 7.45 p.m., goes to toilet, has a play for about an hour to an hour and a half then takes herself off to bed. So, we are up for a further two hours while she is sleeping. :Meh We then wake her up at 11.30 p.m. toilet her, she faffs about for ten minutes then goes back to bed.
> 
> Can I ask what time you feed/fed your pups and did you leave water down? Would it help to shift feeding to later, then when she goes to bed, not wake her up and let her wake at her own time?
> 
> She is very good in the car, thanks to the breeder taking all the pups out before we got them, and has been out (carried) three times this last week amongst crowds, other dogs, noises, met a few people etc. and she's been fine. We took her into town last week and she wasn't phased other than when we had to wait at the level crossing and she was really scared of the noise from the train ushing passed. Probably our fault, as we should have stood further back as it was her first time.





ShibaPup said:


> Lily always has water down - she's always been a massive drinker. Being younger she isn't going to be able to hold herself for large amounts of time - it'll improve as she gets older.
> 
> People do feeding different - I always gave Lily her last meal around 1 hour before I planned to go to bed, gave me time to take her out and for her to settle down afterwards. I tried not to let her sleep after 6-7pm before I went to bed around 10-11pm - it can be troublesome since they get tired and more bitey but when she went in her room, she mostly slept through the night.
> Some people prefer to give them their last meal earlier - so they have had time to empty themselves before bed.
> 
> Play around with the routine - see what works for you, I know some people do have to get up in the middle of the night to take their pups outside while they're still young.
> 
> Letting her sleep a couple of hours before bed - then waking her up, it isn't something I would do personally but you have to find your own routine and what works for you.


I'm the same i leave water all night. I had him in bed with me so wouldn't wake him up (never wake the Kraken ) but if I felt him moving I'd take him to the toilet. I tried taking him out once he had fallen once it was freezing he just curled up on the patio and went to sleep.

One phrase that is helpful ' this to shall pass.' Puppy's are nightmares.


----------



## lullabydream

ShibaPup said:


> Lily always has water down - she's always been a massive drinker. Being younger she isn't going to be able to hold herself for large amounts of time - it'll improve as she gets older.
> 
> People do feeding different - I always gave Lily her last meal around 1 hour before I planned to go to bed, gave me time to take her out and for her to settle down afterwards. I tried not to let her sleep after 6-7pm before I went to bed around 10-11pm - it can be troublesome since they get tired and more bitey but when she went in her room, she mostly slept through the night.
> Some people prefer to give them their last meal earlier - so they have had time to empty themselves before bed.
> 
> Play around with the routine - see what works for you, I know some people do have to get up in the middle of the night to take their pups outside while they're still young.
> 
> Letting her sleep a couple of hours before bed - then waking her up, it isn't something I would do personally but you have to find your own routine and what works for you.


I do last meal about an hour before we go to bed. So about 10 pm..sometimes it's earlier because it depends what jobs am doing in the kitchen just before I settle down for an hour of relaxation before bed..who am I kidding probably on here!

I have always done the last feed an hour before bedtime.


----------



## Philip230656

Both my shin tzu were house trained in about 2 weeks, but have the odd accident when left, is that about normal?


----------



## Margaret Moore

I joined this pet site with the intention of rehoming my dog....not because I want too but because I have arthritis and I am finding it difficult in holding the lead...which means my poor dog is not getting the walks he needs. However, my daughter who is living with me for the moment has said she will help . I have also joined borrow my dog site which gives me people who are willing to help walk dogs. So my dog is staying at home and with this in mind I joined this site and ended up on this thread... and I'm glad I did the picking up the poo and finger going through the bag made me smile and chuckle remembering when I did the same and spent 10 mins going yuck yuck yuck...going for walks in whatever weather. I live in a beautiful part of the country and am fortunate to have some lovely dog walks. And I am glad my dog is staying at home. Thank you for reminding how much fun a dog can be.


----------



## Boxer123

Margaret Moore said:


> I joined this pet site with the intention of rehoming my dog....not because I want too but because I have arthritis and I am finding it difficult in holding the lead...which means my poor dog is not getting the walks he needs. However, my daughter who is living with me for the moment has said she will help . I have also joined borrow my dog site which gives me people who are willing to help walk dogs. So my dog is staying at home and with this in mind I joined this site and ended up on this thread... and I'm glad I did the picking up the poo and finger going through the bag made me smile and chuckle remembering when I did the same and spent 10 mins going yuck yuck yuck...going for walks in whatever weather. I live in a beautiful part of the country and am fortunate to have some lovely dog walks. And I am glad my dog is staying at home. Thank you for reminding how much fun a dog can be.


Sorry to hear about your arthritis. There are loads of threads on here about training your dog to walk loose on the lead. Also if you get a harness with a front loop this can really help. What breed is your dog ? I sure they will be glad to stay with you. The cinnamon trust can also supply walkers.


----------



## Aveldhuizen

Hello all! I want to get a dog (medium /small). I live in an apartment but I have a safe and secure balcony and I live near two parks one big one 5 minutes away and a dog park a little closer by. When it comes to walking him/her rain or shine doesn't bother me one bit. What I'm worried about is the hours he/she will be at home I work 9 to 5 +30min travel each way. I know others have pets and full time work, so to you, what would you advise and recommend ? The idea of leaving a dog home a lone for that long gives me anxiety (not because I'm worried about mess) because I dont want them to feel abandoned. Hope I'm making sense.


----------



## rona

Aveldhuizen said:


> Hello all! I want to get a dog (medium /small). I live in an apartment but I have a safe and secure balcony and I live near two parks one big one 5 minutes away and a dog park a little closer by. When it comes to walking him/her rain or shine doesn't bother me one bit. What I'm worried about is the hours he/she will be at home I work 9 to 5 +30min travel each way. I know others have pets and full time work, so to you, what would you advise and recommend ? The idea of leaving a dog home a lone for that long gives me anxiety (not because I'm worried about mess) because I dont want them to feel abandoned. Hope I'm making sense.


Are you in the UK?
Have you thought about dog walkers or doggy day care?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Personally I would advise that getting a dog or puppy at this stage in your life is not a good idea. With travelling time you're out for 9 hours a day, then presumably asleep for another 8 hours.
Dogs like and need company.Puppies need frequent feeding ( 3 - 4 x day) and frequent trips outside for toilet training.
As far as adult rescues go I doubt you will find many that will rehome to you, a full time worker.
As for anxiety at the prospect of leaving a dog for 8 hours , I suffer anxiety leaving mine for up to 4 hours ! It's a legitimate concern, the RSPCA reccommend not leaving dogs home alone for more than 4 hours.


----------



## Waggy Walks in Wakey

I agree with everything above, to me, having a dog is no different from having a child

They can be just as demanding, just as messy and demand just as much of your time. On the flip side, in our experience, once they have calmed and settled and you have a routine (just like kids) they repay your training efforts and attention many times over with affection and character 

Ohh...be prepared to be eaten out of house and home!


----------



## Guest

edit: removed my comment after rethinking


----------



## Adam Le

I am dreaming of getting such a baby. in attachments

and I find this video very useful: dausel.co/Lms7cf
they talk about a puppy's depression, meal planning, also potential vet bills and just the things that you don't think before getting a pup.


----------



## bumblebee88

Hello 

Ive been thinking about getting a dog for years and now I'm living in my own home I can finally have one, its been a dream of mine since I was little I absolutely love dogs. I work full time which would usually mean I'm out of the house 8 hours a day 5 days a week. Ive done my best to research breeds that would cope well with being left alone but I'm still unsure, as much as id love to have a dog I couldn't bear the thought of him/her being so unhappy being left alone and the impact it could have on their health. I guess I'm just looking for some advice... does anybody else have this problem and how do your dogs cope? I've read lots of books but id really like some help from somebody who actually owns a dog.

any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Bumblebee
X


----------



## Cass1234

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


Id love to get a dog but I just cant afford one and also give one the full attention that they want, especially when theyre pups. Once im working less hours that will be when I decide its the right time to get one!


----------



## Jess Owen

Great thread, so many things to consider with this, how likely are your circumstances to change in the life span of your dog too, even if you think you have the right setting for them now. For instance if some big promotion comes up at work how would that affect your ability to walk, care for the dog etc. Are you renting? What if you need to move out and cant find a pet friendly place. All sorts of things to consider


----------



## laugher

Terrific thread. Just thought I might add my 2c worth. This is in relation to solo livers who want to adopt/raise a dog.

At my parents', we had a lovely lovely GS called Harry. He passed away a couple of years ago, unfortunately. I live alone, and I'm away from home for nearly 10 hrs everyday, so I'm putting off adopting a dog.

Dogs need attention and care, and it is cruel not to give them enough of it. Sure, there is such a thing as too much attention with dogs, but they are companions after all, and they need to know you care for and value them. It is difficult to establish this bond if one is away. Even our GS, who was so intelligent and understanding, had some trouble adjusting to my parents' schedule. My mother lost her cousin five years back, and they had a lot of traveling (within town) to do over a span of two weeks, but one of them always came back home at night to meet and be with Harry. They didn't think a sitter was necessary, and they didn't anticipate how much their absence would affect him. My dad heard from our neighbors that Harry had been howling all morning. Usually one of them was always there, and Harry always went with them on trips. Harry seemed inconsolable and traumatized for a month. We could have handled the situation better, sure, but I see too many people who think dogs are resilient enough to adapt very swiftly to a solo liver's lifestyle.

This is not the case.


----------



## Guest

Wow! Ok yeah getting a puppy is the most amazing thing you can do...it really is, but if you're not prepared, it can also be the most daunting thing.

Some quick tips:

Toilet training...

*6 times to take your puppy*


first thing in the morning
first thing before bed
after a nap
after play
after food
after water
Stick to these 6 and you can get your puppy toilet trained within a week, it's how I did it.

Puppies love to bite!

Encourage them to bite/chew those toys, carrot sticks, celery stick and correct if you catch them chewing anything else,

Once they stop follow with lots of praise.

*Dogs love calm, consistent correction and follow-through
*
Lot's of safe socialisation.

It's all about getting your puppy used to other people and dogs *BUT in a safe environment.
*
Ok hope this helped for some quick tips on how to train a puppy


----------



## O2.0

Best Buddies Dog Training said:


> Wow! Ok yeah getting a puppy is the most amazing thing you can do...it really is, but if you're not prepared, it can also be the most daunting thing.
> 
> Some quick tips:
> 
> Toilet training...
> 
> *6 times to take your puppy*
> 
> 
> first thing in the morning
> first thing before bed
> after a nap
> after play
> after food
> after water
> Stick to these 6 and you can get your puppy toilet trained within a week, it's how I did it.
> 
> Puppies love to bite!
> 
> Encourage them to bite/chew those toys, carrot sticks, celery stick and correct if you catch them chewing anything else,
> 
> Once they stop follow with lots of praise.
> 
> *Dogs love calm, consistent correction and follow-through
> *
> Lot's of safe socialisation.
> 
> It's all about getting your puppy used to other people and dogs *BUT in a safe environment.
> *
> Ok hope this helped for some quick tips on how to train a puppy


Don't you already have an account as @One Dog Training ? 
You're linking to the same site....


----------



## SusieRainbow

Best Buddies Dog Training said:


> Wow! Ok yeah getting a puppy is the most amazing thing you can do...it really is, but if you're not prepared, it can also be the most daunting thing.
> 
> Some quick tips:
> 
> Toilet training...
> 
> *6 times to take your puppy*
> 
> 
> first thing in the morning
> first thing before bed
> after a nap
> after play
> after food
> after water
> Stick to these 6 and you can get your puppy toilet trained within a week, it's how I did it.
> 
> Puppies love to bite!
> 
> Encourage them to bite/chew those toys, carrot sticks, celery stick and correct if you catch them chewing anything else,
> 
> Once they stop follow with lots of praise.
> 
> *Dogs love calm, consistent correction and follow-through
> *
> Lot's of safe socialisation.
> 
> It's all about getting your puppy used to other people and dogs *BUT in a safe environment.
> *
> Ok hope this helped for some quick tips on how to train a puppy


It's against forum rules to have multiple accounts so which one do you wish to keep ?


----------



## Munchkin1991

I got a Jack Russell pup 3 weeks ago, and she is gorgeous. But it has been the hardest three weeks of my life. I never realised that the puppy blues could be so bad. There were days where I’d just sit and cry because everything she has learned seemed to be forgotten, and she was biting and just nasty. 
But even in the short time I have learned that she’s like that when she’s tired and she just needs a time out. And slowly she’s learning to give herself a timeout, but usually after nipping at my nose. 
I think it’s real easy with a puppy to forget the progress you’ve made from day one, and just reflect on all the things that went wrong today. 

I think my top tips would be to take at least the first few days off work, the pup is gonna affect your sleep, but they sleep so much in the day that you can catch up if you’re not working. 
Stick to a routine, as hard as it is on the weekend, but my girl will now get into her crate around 10pm without any prompting from me, and she’s quiet, but awake when the alarm goes off at 5am. 
And just try to remember the little things they have learned. Regressions are going to happen, but they’re trying to learn so much that it’s not that surprising that they regress a bit! 

good luck with your puppy choices <3


----------



## KoolK

*deleted*


----------



## O2.0

KoolK said:


> I'm looking into getting a dog, have been researching different breeds but the one which I'm most interested in are Male German Shepard's, Husky and Alaskan Malamute.


German Shepherds (they were bred to herd, hence the spelling) are very different dogs than Huskys and Malamutes that were bred to work more independently from the handler pulling sleds. Very different types of dogs, what specifically attracts you to these breeds?



KoolK said:


> I do know that my family won't allow a dog in the main living areas when he's a lot older, they've always wanted an 'outdoor' dog, but I know that dogs are pack animals and when you get one a human essentially becomes his pack - you need to have daily contact and allow them to be close to the family.


Unless the whole family is on board it's probably best to wait until you have your own place.


----------



## KoolK

*deleted*


----------



## O2.0

KoolK said:


> What attracted me? Well other family members I know have had a GS in the past, and I've researched a little on them and really like how independent they are. I've ALWAYS wanted one and have a little experience in caring for them.


German shepherds are independent? Not at all. They're very handler dependent dogs (most herding breeds are), and GSDs tend to be one of the more people oriented of the herding dogs. They *love* their human and tend to want to be involved in everything to do with them. I wouldn't call them an independent breed at all


----------



## KoolK

*deleted*


----------



## Nicole Durrand

Fantastic read! It's so important that people realise how big of a responsibility a puppy is!


----------



## Spero424

Yes!


Nicole Durrand said:


> Fantastic read! It's so important that people realise how big of a responsibility a puppy is!


----------



## Harry Cooper

Nicole Durrand said:


> Fantastic read! It's so important that people realise how big of a responsibility a puppy is!


Couldn't agree more, there should be a fair bit of introspection in your daily life before you decide to get one. Hope more people would understand that


----------



## common sense

Bit of advice from me. Don't get a Beagle if you go out a lot as they have separation issues. Ours gets enough exercise but still howls non-stop when we go out. No barking just a howl, according to the neighbours.


----------



## Olaf1

Very useful thread I might say. 
The 6 rules for the toilet are a good takeaway in my opinion.


----------



## tyg'smum

What a very useful thread! Most of the advice we'd already thought of, and it's very relieving to know we're on the right track.

We're not thinking of a puppy, but of rehoming a "retired" greyhound. I say "retired" because the little girl we've fallen for has never actually raced as such, having been retired almost before her first race started - she took one look at the electric hare zooming past and ran off in a blind panic in the opposite direction. She's a timid little girl, but when we met her (we know the couple who foster her), she came to lick my fingers, and leaned heavily against the OH, much to her fosterers' amazement.

She's already been returned to the foster home once - her adopters were sure that they were the right home for a timid girl, but returned her within 48 hours because she was more timid than they expected (apparently she didn't come running to greet them when they came home).

If all goes well - the paperwork's in - we may go for a trial walk with her in the next few days. Wish us luck!


----------



## MRQuad

Thank you for the good thread to read about our beloved pet.. It is indeed very useful!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

MRQuad said:


> Thank you for the good thread to read about our beloved pet.. It is indeed very useful!


Thank you on behalf of your pet for taking the time to check out the realities of new ownership or first time puppy ownership. 
Hopefully we will see some pictures of your new addition in time.


----------



## Petsnooze

Brilliant post!!! straight to the point.


----------



## Butmom

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


Hello. My dog Blu and I have just joined from Rhode Island In the US. Blu is a hound/shepherd mix whom I just adopted from a dog rescue. I've had dogs a large part of my life, but after putting down my beloved Sheltie 7 years ago, I threw in the towel. The idea of having to watch another animal sicken to the point of hospice-like care, was too much.

i gave in and adopted Blu 2 weeks ago. Amazing he is adapting quickly to a new life where he is the center of attention, his needs are met, if not catered to, and he has a consistent schedule.

He needs leash training, as evidenced by the fact he caused me to fall twice in a local car park, resulting in scrapes and bruises, and a back so locked in spasm that I am on bed rest and must use a wheelchair to go from bed to the loo and back. My fault. He should have worn his Gentle Leader. Once he's fully trained, this won't happen again (famous last words).

He is a remarkably sweet, laid back dog. He was gently snoring during my virtual Literature class, and a student was charmed. It doesn't hurt that whenever I am debating a grade, and ask his advice, he always opts for the higher.

I look forward to reading stories, swapping thoughts, and celebrating our dogs.


----------



## Guest

Welcome @Butmom to you and Blu. You'll find lots of lovely, knowledgeable people here  I have to say, I loved this sentence:



Butmom said:


> It doesn't hurt that whenever I am debating a grade, and ask his advice, he always opts for the higher.


You're definitely a 'doggy person' judging by that statement!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Welcome @Butmom and Blu. Looks like you have got yourself a very nice looking hound there Butmom. 
You will find lots of info, help and lovely pictures on here, the fact that 'doggy' people are always the best type of people means this is an exceptionally nice group you and BLu are joining 
Hopefully you will be on the mend very soon and able to start some nice walks, with lead training, soon with your new best friend. Look forward to hearing your progress.

I have been to Rhode Island & know you live in a beautiful part of the States, look forward to some pictures once you and Blu are out and about together again.


----------



## Butmom

For those who don’t know, Rhode Island is the smallest state, and its motto is “The Ocean State.” We are surrounded by the Atlantic; it’s hard to go anywhere without coming to the water’s edge. 

Blu is not ready to test out his swimming yet, but he will have an opportunity next summer. For now he’s having a good time going on walks, claiming his human, sleeping a lot, and getting spoiled rotten. Himalayan yak milk chews anyone? (Turns out that they last forever.) A dog’s life indeed!


----------



## Butmom

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


----------



## Butmom

RAINYBOW said:


> This is a time of year when lots of people think about getting a dog/puppy so i was thinking a thread with the realities in it for those "browsers" out there might be a good idea.
> 
> Feel free to add your own "realities". This is not meant to put people off as such but this thread should contain the nitty gritty sometimes a bit grim reality of owning a dog for life rather than the cute fluffy "it will all be wonderful" view we all have when we decide to get a pup  !!
> 
> My Own Thoughts -
> 
> A) Walking - Most dogs need a decent walk EVERY day. If you are thinking about getting a dog for the next 2 weeks do just that. Go out every day *whatever the weather *for the amount of time you have "allowed" for exercising your proposed dog. If you have researched a breed then you should have a fair idea what they will need but many people underestimate the amount of time they can honestly give EVERY day to walking.
> 
> A dog that is under exercised will easily become bored and destructive/over boisterous in the house.
> 
> B) Houseproud ?? - Again depending on your breed look around your home and kiss goodbye to clean floors and that lovely sparkly look it has. Dogs pee and poo on the floor, moult, de mud, can chew, jump on furniture etc. Think about where you will put a wet muddy dog after a walk. Also ensure you research the grooming commitment of your chosen breed (again something people overlook or underestimate)
> 
> C) Kids - If you are thinking that a dog "for" your kids is a great idea think again. The bond can take time and it can be a bumpy ride getting there. Puppies (especially certain breeds) will spend their first few weeks terrorising the kids with mouthing, ragging, bowling over if you have little ones while you flap about in a useless fashion attempting damage limitation. My kids couldn't wear dressing gowns because Oscar would go bonkers for them. With very young kids it will be extremely hard work. Much harder than you tell yourself it will be but forwarned is forarmed
> 
> D) Training - So you saw that "perfect" Cocker spaniel in the park walking beautifully next to his owner gazing up at her hanging on her every word behaving impeccably with the children etc etc. Please be aware they don't come like that  It has taken 2 years of determination, hard work and alot of grey hair to achieve that level and even then you probably just caught him on a good day. People often coo over Oscar and say how "well behaved" he is :lol: OMG they never saw the "teenage stage" where i tramped round the park for an hour in the rain because he got a whiff of a deer dragging 2 wingeing kids with me or the embarrasment of him cornering and barking at a man because he didn't like his hat or the time he killed a rabbit and wouldn't drop it :scared:
> 
> Wouldn't change it for the world and it is very rewarding and there are lots of positives too and if you are still considering it after reading the above you just might make it through :thumbup:


----------



## Butmom

I had my students brainstorming ideas about what to think about when buying a puppy as a prelude to writing an essay on it. Many thanks to all!


----------



## Melania Taylor

You really wouldn't regret it; this may be one of the decisions you ever make. Dogs can not only prove greatly relaxing as a pet but can also benefit you as an emotional support animal. Being an altruistic being, your dog would always cheer you up when you are down and would make sure that it doesn't leave your side no matter what. bit.ly/3iMY6yZ I would say GO AHEAD!


----------



## Butmom

After my last dog died of cancer, I waited for 6.5 years to get a new one. Having Blu has shown me the stupidity of that decision. He’s my buddy, my partner in crime (eating chips late at night while watching TV), and the source of ineffable joy. If you can afford it, and are willing to teach him manners, etc. go find a pupper! You might want to get a rescue pooch. The motto in my house is who rescued who?


----------



## Tuxedo2002

I personally have two small dogs , one is a four year old Pomeranian, terrier cross called toto and the other is her four month old son teddy he is a quarter Pomeranian, quarter terrier and half shih zhu. Toto is an a lovely dog , but is excitable and teddy is very quite and isn’t bothered by anything.we tried training them for beds but they always are found sleeping up on the sofas.


----------



## Butmom

They are adorable! I wish you many years of joy.

In my neighborhood the burning question is rescue adoption vs. pet store/breeder. Feelings are running extraordinarily high. As the moderator and lead for the site, I have been quite busy. 

Enjoy your puppers!


----------



## O2.0

Butmom said:


> In my neighborhood the burning question is rescue adoption vs. pet store/breeder.


Pet store and breeder is not remotely the same thing.
Dogs sold in pet stores (is that even done anymore?!) are puppy farmed. 
I would not equate a puppy farm even with a BYB.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Absolutely beautiful pictures. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Butmom

I agree, but some people are dead set on using them, for reasons beyond my ken. It has ignited quite a battle. Breeders are being castigated as unfeeling and abusive; rescues have been accused of stealing dogs im order to meet the increasing demand, and pet stores are either excoriated or blessed. 


My personal opinion is that one has to do due diligence. I will never use a pet store. The puppies are cute, but they are the product of abused and maltreated dams. The pups haven’t had their shots or any medical care. I shudder just thinking about it. There are bad breeders too, which is why one needs to due diligence. A little research is worth the time, if it means that you will get a healthy pup. 

I have only had good experiences with rescues. I was thoroughly vetted, and I did the same with any organization I was using. I strongly believe in rescue adoption and wish more would consider it. Some will, some won’t. 

Whichever method one uses to find an appropriate pet, I hope that it is a good experience. Here’s to a long, loving relationship.


----------



## O2.0

Butmom said:


> I agree, but some people are dead set on using them, for reasons beyond my ken. It has ignited quite a battle. Breeders are being castigated as unfeeling and abusive; rescues have been accused of stealing dogs im order to meet the increasing demand, and pet stores are either excoriated or blessed.


I didn't realize pet stores even sold puppies still? I thought that was illegal in the UK?


----------



## Butmom

O2.0 said:


> I didn't realize pet stores even sold puppies still? I thought that was illegal in the UK?


They may be; I live in the US. Unfortunately, it is still allowed here.


----------



## O2.0

Butmom said:


> They may be; I live in the US. Unfortunately, it is still allowed here.


I'm in the US too 

You'd have to be living under a rock to not know that pet store puppies are puppy mill puppies. Oprah did a whole special on it way back in 2006. 
California, Maryland, and New York state have all banned the sale of puppies in stores statewide and most towns and municipalities have some sort of ban on selling pet store puppies.

None of the big chain stores, petsmart, petco, tractor supply sell puppies either. Petland still does and all you have to do is turn on the TV or read a newspaper to see them dragged through the mud for supporting puppymills.

Going to a breeder, even a BYB isn't remotely the same thing as buying a puppy from a pet store.


----------



## Butmom

O2.0 said:


> I'm in the US too
> 
> You'd have to be living under a rock to not know that pet store puppies are puppy mill puppies. Oprah did a whole special on it way back in 2006.
> California, Maryland, and New York state have all banned the sale of puppies in stores statewide and most towns and municipalities have some sort of ban on selling pet store puppies.
> 
> None of the big chain stores, petsmart, petco, tractor supply sell puppies either. Petland still does and all you have to do is turn on the TV or read a newspaper to see them dragged through the mud for supporting puppymills.
> 
> Going to a breeder, even a BYB isn't remotely the same thing as buying a puppy from a pet store.


You're preaching to the choir. However, there are people, especially now, who want a puppy and don't care about where it came from. I wish the US would ban stores from selling puppies. It doesn't look like that will happen anytime soon.

As we move into the holiday season, there will be the usual rush to get a puppy as a gift. Add that to the pandemic and it's a situation that's ripe for abuse. I am doing my best to advocate for reputable rescue agencies. The more people who speak out, the better.


----------



## O2.0

Butmom said:


> I wish the US would ban stores from selling puppies. It doesn't look like that will happen anytime soon.


Did you not read my post?
Maryland, California, and NY state have all already banned puppy sales in retails stores. Many towns and municipalities outside of those states have also banned puppy sales in stores. A national ban is likely to happen sooner rather than later. Everything is moving in that direction.

But my original point was that you equated sourcing a puppy from a pet store with sourcing a puppy from a breeder and those are two wholly different things.


----------



## Butmom

O2.0 said:


> Did you not read my post?
> Maryland, California, and NY state have all already banned puppy sales in retails stores. Many towns and municipalities outside of those states have also banned puppy sales in stores. A national ban is likely to happen sooner rather than later. Everything is moving in that direction.
> 
> But my original point was that you equated sourcing a puppy from a pet store with sourcing a puppy from a breeder and those are two wholly different things.


Of course they are, and I clearly said so. There are unscrupulous breeders and puppy mills that sell puppies to pet stores. To my knowledge, there is no national ban. Before getting a dog from a breeder or a rescue do a background check. As I said, I would never get a pup from a pet store, but there are those who will. Oprah can do all the shows she wants, but it does not mean that the puppy mills have gone out of business, and the NYT just ran a piece on unscrupulous breeders.

My suggestions remain: do your due diligence on anyone who is offering a puppy or dog. I checked out a number of rescues before submitting an application. I wanted an adult mutt (mixed breed), who was calm and didn't need a fenced in yard. Blu is that dog. But I have heard lots of horror stories about rescues that aren't responsible ad well as some breeders. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Isolette

I am not a dog person. When a dog loving relative was over here she had to have a dog but then went back overseas sooner than she expected. She was a professional trainer and breeder so the dog had a flying start. 

Qualifying my first remark.. I admire dogs, but they are too... active. And yes, too demanding. They crave and need attention. Always on the go. it is too much. Oh she got all she needed and then some. A bouncy JRT bassett cross she was. And as I have always lived deep rural she always had space to run and run. No need for formal walks. She ran miles.. and her trainer taught me that. 

Loved her to bits. I made a memory here of her racing ahead, then stopping at the entry to the boreen that leads to the shore , ears up, head on one side. looking to me still far off and asking permission to run on ahead. I can still see her. 

Then there was the abused collie I took in. Ruined ,,, 

Both are gone now and my dog keeping days are over. I am not up to walking a dog etc. So I increased the cats.. 

And yes, think very carefully. They are hard work are dogs and deserve the best you can give them. My two had that. I had expert support.


----------



## O2.0

Isolette said:


> When a dog loving relative was over here she had to have a dog but then went back overseas sooner than she expected. She was a professional trainer and breeder so the dog had a flying start.
> 
> Qualifying my first remark.. I admire dogs, but they are too... active. And yes, too demanding. They crave and need attention. Always on the go. it is too much. Oh she got all she needed and then some. A bouncy JRT bassett cross she was.


Not sure if I'm reading correctly, but the dog who had a flying start was a JRT basset cross? Your dog breeder relative bred this dog?


----------



## Larissa35

I had a beautiful Golden Retriever pup who I had to give away to a good shelter for Golden Retrievers. They go to a foster home then they go to a forever home.

I wish I did more research before I got one. She was very sweet. She was crate trained, sleep through the night, gave paw, started to learn how to potty train fully but for some reason every night I was getting anxiety thinking of the 10-15 year commitment. I have 2 small children and they were getting overwhelmed and due to teething she was nipping at them. I was getting anxious. I feel so sad on how things could have been with her. There some positives like easier to get out of the house and not be on your phone as much but I knew the dog was going to get bigger and I was going to get more anxious.
Now we owe thousands for the puppy which we no longer have. Sometimes wish she was with us but I think it is a grieving state.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Larissa35 said:


> I had a beautiful Golden Retriever pup who I had to give away to a good shelter for Golden Retrievers. They go to a foster home then they go to a forever home.
> 
> I wish I did more research before I got one. She was very sweet. She was crate trained, sleep through the night, gave paw, started to learn how to potty train fully but for some reason every night I was getting anxiety thinking of the 10-15 year commitment. I have 2 small children and they were getting overwhelmed and due to teething she was nipping at them. I was getting anxious. I feel so sad on how things could have been with her. There some positives like easier to get out of the house and not be on your phone as much but I knew the dog was going to get bigger and I was going to get more anxious.
> Now we owe thousands for the puppy which we no longer have. Sometimes wish she was with us but I think it is a grieving state.


@Larissa35, can I ask that you don't make any more posts on this topic? It's very confusing and hard to keep track.
I have replied to a previous post.


----------



## Bethh29

If it's a Frenchie they will stick to you like glue - bath, bed, kitchen..everywhere.


----------

